#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-04
<songjang> 안녕하세요
<songjang> 혹시 누구 계신가요 조언좀 얻고자 이렇게 접속했습니다.
<songjang> 유분투 최신 버전을 설치했습니다.
<songjang> 메인보드에 내장된 sata  포트에 os는 정상적으로 설치되었습니다.
<songjang> 그리고 나머지 하드 디스크는 sata raid 카드에 연결했습니다
<songjang> 디스크 유틸리티에서 os 가 설치된 하드드라이브는 정상적으로 보이는데 sata raid 카드에 연결된 하드 드라이브는 보이지가 않습니다.
<songjang> sata raid 카드는 장치가 정상적으로 잡혀있는듯 하고요 그 하위에 하드가 보여야 하는데 안보이네요 왕초보라서
<songjang> 여기서부터 막힙니다..ㅠㅠ 조언좀 부탁드립니다.
<songjang> 유분투 최신 버전을 설치했습니다.
<songjang> 메인보드에 내장된 sata  포트에 os는 정상적으로 설치되었습니다.
<songjang> 그리고 나머지 하드 디스크는 sata raid 카드에 연결했습니다
<songjang> 디스크 유틸리티에서 os 가 설치된 하드드라이브는 정상적으로 보이는데 sata raid 카드에 연결된 하드 드라이브는 보이지가 않습니다.
<songjang> sata raid 카드는 장치가 정상적으로 잡혀있는듯 하고요 그 하위에 하드가 보여야 하는데 안보이네요 왕초보라서
<songjang> 여기서부터 막힙니다..ㅠㅠ 조언좀 부탁드립니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 구임수 지명 수배중
<bundo> 쩝
<Seony> bundo: 메신저에 있는데요
<bundo> 어 그래요 저애개 전화좀 해달라 전해 주세요 ^^;
<Seony> 넵
<bundo> 어 그래요 저에게 전화좀 해달라 전해 주세요 ^^;
<jincreator>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744763
<jincreator> 런치패드 계정 있으신 분 이 버그 자신에게도 해당된다는 거 선택해주세요.
<bundo> 임수 전화도 안받고 ... 문자  메일 등등 보내도 전화 안됨
<jincreator> 학원에서 수업하는 중 아닐까요?
<bundo> 낫에 ?
<bundo> 아까 12시 였음
<Seony> 음... 한글 랭귀지팩을 안쓰니까 잘 모르겠네요...
<bundo> 12반에도 하고 ...
<bundo> 어제 그제 문자도 메일도 보냈고 ..
<bundo> Seony 메신저에서 반응없죠
<jincreator> 하긴 이제보니 학교 수업 5교시쯤 되었군요.
<bundo> 참 서니님 해병대 후배 하나 더 생겼어요  오픈소스 관련 안명휘 기자
<Seony> 네 반응이 없네요.
<bundo> 내 옆 책상 주었심
<Seony> 기자인데 어린가보네요
<bundo> 29
<Seony> 음... 임수랑 비슷비슷하겠네요
<bundo> 928 이랬나 음
<Seony> 29살이면 900대는 아닐 거에요
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 28살 일수 있음 ^^
<bundo> 고졸하고 바로 갔데요
<Seony> 29살에 928기면, 17살에 군대 왔다는 얘기거든요
<Seony> 일단 임수한테 메시지는 남겨놓을께요
<bundo> 넵 감사합니다.
<Seony> bundo: 체포해왔씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오
<imsu> bundo: 부르셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 임수 메일 답 왜 안해
<bundo> 발표 자료 정산 필요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 문자해도 답 었고 ...쩝
<bundo> 전화기 고장 났남 ?
<imsu> 배터리가..
<imsu> 쩝;
<imsu> 충전기 분실 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 메일 보고 확인 후 내용채워 지금 바로 보내줘
<imsu> 네 알겠습니다
<imsu> 근데 10일까지라고 하지 않으셨나요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그러고보니 4월은 새버전 출시되는 달인데 세미나 언제 하나요?
<bundo> 먼소리여 내가 그런말했남 ?
<bundo> 쩝 아 치매
<bundo> 금요일 빨리 달라고 하드라고
<bundo> 4월은 당근 30일
<bundo> 마지막주 토요일임 jincreator
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 이걸 왜 지금까지 몰랐을까요?
<imsu> bundo: ..
<imsu> (10:17:38 PM) bundo: 암튼 임수 10일내로 내
<imsu> (10:17:42 PM) imsu: 넵 ㅎ
<bundo> Wjq
<bundo> 쩝
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 알았스 암튼 지금 줘 헤헤
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 또 서명해야 하네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 핸드폰 배터리 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사진 우찌 찍나유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘내로 보내드리면 안될까요?
<bundo> 걍 그럼  문서로 줘
<imsu> 충전기가 학원에 있는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 네
<imsu> bundo: 보냈습니다 ^^
<bundo> ^^;
<imsu> 서명은 그냥 마우스로 긁어서 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 잘했스
<kkb110> 여러분, 만약 만원짜리 피자 시켰는데 이만원짜리 피자로 잘못 배달왔으면 어케하시겠어요(다른사람꺼랑 바뀐거)? 1.일단 한입 문다. 2. 전화한다
<bundo> 민법상요
<kkb110> 네
<bundo> 주문 인정하면 2만원
<bundo> 주문인정안하면 반품
<bundo> 1 .경우 재게약 성립으로 2만원 내야 하고요
<kkb110> 네
<bundo> 2 경우 계약 파기 또는 재 주문 하는거죠
<kkb110> 참, 근데 돈은 미리 지불한거에요
<bundo> 마찬가지 입니다.
<kkb110> 그렇군요
<bundo> 민법상 그러 합니다.
<kkb110> 한입 물고 잘못온걸 알았다고 하면요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 미 고의적 과실도 책임 져야 합니다 ㅎㅎ 민법상으론
<kkb110> 쩝 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 그럼 분도님은 그냥 전화하시겠군요 잘못왔다고
<bundo> 근데 보통 적은 돈으로 안따지죠
<bundo> 만약 따지게 되는 경우
<bundo> 먹으면 2만원 내야 하는게 상식(법)입니다.
<kkb110> 음...
<bundo> 주분자가 억울해 보이나유 ?
<bundo> 주문자
<kkb110> 방금 저한테일어난일인데
<kkb110> 그 짧은 시간에 오만가지 생각이 들더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 만약에 제가 전화하면, 피자집에서 배달하는사람한테 다시 연락하고 어찌 어찌 해서 제대로 받았겠죠
<kkb110> 하지만 그렇다면 피자가 식는다는거
<kkb110> 분명히 곧 바뀐걸 알아채고 나한테 연락할텐데
<bundo> 서로합의 보는거죠 그래서 법전에  상호간 합의가 있어야 좋죠
<kkb110> 그래서 일단 한입 물었죠
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 메이커라서
<bundo> 보통 그냥 넘어 가 줄듯한데 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 여러가지 시나리오를 분석한결과.... 제가생각했을때 제일 가능성 높은거는
<bundo> 돈도 미리 지불했다면요
<kkb110> 네
<kkb110> 1. 그냥 둘다 너 쳐먹어라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 다음은. 2. 잘못준 피자 와서 회수해가서 버림
<kkb110> 그래서 한입 베어문건데
<kkb110> 배달부가 전화해서 잘못갔다줬다고 다시 오겠대요
<kkb110> 와서.. 미안한데 너무 배고파서 보자마자 한입 베어먹었다그랬죠
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 그랬더니 좆됬다라는 표정을 하더니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 본점에 전화를 거는데
<kkb110> 전화 끊고 나서(영어아니라 무슨 얘기가 오갔는진 파악 불가)
<kkb110> 저한테 딜을 하더라구요 20$인데 10$에 안가져가겠냐고
<kkb110> 그러면서 자기는 20$ 월급에서 까이는거라고
<kkb110> 본점엔 연락하지 말고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ(본점에선 그냥 두개 다 주고 오라 그런듯)
<bundo> 이미지  관리상 ... 본점은 그리 처리 하는가 봐요 ^^;
<kkb110> 그냥 미안해서 10$ 줬어요
<kkb110> 네
<kkb110> 그 시나리오가 제일 유력할꺼라는 기대 하에.. 한입 문건데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 그 예상까지는 맞았는데... 알바가 동정표로 딜을 해올줄이야
<kkb110> 쩝 그래서 이 야밤에 혼자 라지피자 2판 시켜버렸어요 -_-;;;;;;;;;;
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 근데 돌이켜보니까 내가 나쁜놈인가 싶기도 하고
<kkb110> 알바는 월급 까이고
<kkb110> 난 쓸데없는 피자 더 사버렸고
<kkb110> 원래 주문했던 사람은 30분 더 딜레이되고
<bundo> 상거래상 kkb110 님이 잘못한거는 맞아요
<kkb110> -_-;;;;;;;;
<kkb110> 그렇죠? -_-;;
<bundo> 네.. 제가 그랬잔항요
<kkb110> 쩝...
<bundo> 계약 무효 또는 먹으면 새계약 체결
<jincreator> 음...근데 분도님이 알고 계시는 민법이 미국 법과 다를 수도 있지 않나요?
<bundo> 거의 같아요 사람 사는데 상식은
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 근데 법적인거보다는(거기까지 갈일은 없을꺼같으니), 도의적으로 나쁜짓한거같아서
<kkb110> 걍 찝찝하네요
<jincreator> 도의적으로 나쁜짓 한 대가로 알바의 동정과 $10, 30분 기다림으로 받았다고 생각하세요.
<kkb110> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 쩝 글쵸 뭐
<bundo> 아 8.04 서버가 ssh 가 시작이 안되는 군요 쩝
<jincreator> 다음 수업 있어서 이만 들어갑니다.
<bundo> MK-BB 서버 재시작 하지 말것
<bundo> 8.04 업에이트후 ssh 서버 안됨
<MK-BB> sp?
<MK-BB> 네?
<bundo> 8.04 업에이트후 재시작 하면 ssh 서버 안됨
<MK-BB> 저 안건드렸는데
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 그니깐
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 재부팅 하지 말라고요
<MK-BB> 포럼 옮긴다면서
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 지금은 됨
<bundo> 그러니
<bundo> 재부팅 하지 말라고요
<MK-BB> 재붓할일 없어요
<bundo> 내서버 지금 알아 보는중
<bundo> 쩝
<MK-BB> Seony 흠 제가 매번 remind 해드려야하나유
<Seony> Sponsorship?
<Seony> remind 안해줘도 되요. 내일 보내줄거니까.
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 64비트는 모르겠는데
<bundo> penssh-server_4.7p1-8ubuntu3_ 으로 업하면
<bundo> ssh 가 안뜨는 데..음
<bundo> 재부팅시에..
<bundo> 그래서 다운그래이드를
<bundo> openssh-server_4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 로 해서 일단 수숩했음
<Seony> ssh가 안되는 것만큼 무서운 게 또 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 네... 아주 갑갑하죠
<bundo> 다행인건 발아래 서버라 임시방편으로 전바로전 패키지로 다운그레이드 했습니다.
<MK-BB> Seony: 저 slicehost.com 에 블로그+개인용도로 다옮길예정
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얘기들었어요.
<bundo> 끝에 버전이 3 이  업데이트 되는데 바로전 패키지인 1.2 로 ...
<MK-BB> bundo 그럼 우리서버도 3인지 봐보시지요
<bundo> 3이야 자동  업으로
<bundo> 근데 웃긴건  우분투 메인 에 패키지는 아직 1.2 임
<bundo> 메인저장소는 1.2 임
<bundo> 다음은 3이고 나참
<bundo> 더 빠르니 원 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 포럼서버는 아직 star4u
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 10.04 는 다콘님이 안해두신듯
<bundo> 다시 로고 irssi 접속함 ^^;
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<bundo> han9k ^^;
<han9k> 참으로 토스트 3개 해왔는데 저 혼자 먹고 있어요..
<han9k> 안기자님 인터뷰 가시구..
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> Wjq
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 미미 서류 처리하고 발표비 문제 처리하고
<bundo> 서버 고치고
<bundo> 이제 스펨 지우는중 쩝
<han9k> 바쁘시네요
<bundo> 개인 서버 걍 버릴까 쩝
<han9k> 네.. 대학에서 협찬하는거 제공 받아보세요 ^^;
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 아니 집에있는  개인 서버 말ㅇ녀
<bundo> 아니 집에있는  개인 서버 말인데 가끔 귀찮아서리 ...
<bundo> http://bundo.biz 말여
<bundo> 아싸 스펨글 제거 끝 ^^;
<bundo> 분도 비즈 말고다른곳 교회비판사이트 ^^;
<han9k> 맥은 얼마나 자주 운영체제가 업데이트 되나요? 우분투는 1년에 2번인데..
<han9k> 위키를 봐도 안나오고 -_-
<bundo> 유저들 돈 모을만 하면 업하징 ~~
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 아.. 미국 위키에 잇네요. 날짜
<bundo> 요즘  계속 10 버전 아닌가요 ?
<bundo> 레오파트에서 스노우 레오파드로 ?
<bundo> 둘다 10인거 아닌지 ?
<han9k> 10.x에서 x가 얼마나 자주 나오나 궁금했어요. 1~2년 주기네요. 요즘은 2년이구요
<Seony> 이번 6월 달에 10.7 나올 것 같습니다.
<han9k> 네
<han9k_> 외뿔고래 다운 잘되네요-_-
<han9k> 밖은 16도.. 휴.. 덥다 =ㅇ=
<bundo> han9k !
<han9k> ??
<bundo> ebuntu 오너 부표 안혀 ?
<bundo> ebuntu 오너 투표 안혀 ?
<han9k> 아..
<bundo> 흐흐 우동 1그릇 어때요 ?
<bundo> 나 뽑으면 우동 ~~~
<han9k> 저기.. 선거법 위반입니다 -_-;
<han9k> 걸리면 제가 10 그릇 사야되요 (와 같은 효과..)
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 근데 투표 어디에서 해요?
<bundo> 투표중에 안보인다
<bundo> 결과 안보임
<han9k> 투표 창이라도 보여줘야죠..
<bundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ebuntu/+poll/owner-poll/+vote
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 메인에...
<bundo> 오른쪽에 보이잖아유
<bundo> Polls
<bundo>     * Owner poll - closes on 2011-04-09. You have five days to change your vote if you wish.
<han9k> 투표끝~
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=80866#p80866
<bundo> 모니터 좋은 사람은 뒤 글자 보일 듯 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 스플릿 난거군 ^^;
<MK-BB> \
<han9k> 슬슬 가봐애겠습니다. 저녁 맛있는 것 드세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<donghwan> 안녕하세요
<Lunatine> 적막함...
<Lunatine> ㅋㅋㅋ...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-05
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 수업 있어 이만 들어갑니다.
<imsu> acooda: 야 있나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> imsu: ㅇㅇ
<acooda> 드라마 보는중 에효
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda: 아.. 결혼식 축가 부를일이 생겼다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 추천 좀 해줘 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> -_-;
<acooda> 요즘 그그 많이 부르던데 2am노래
<imsu> 강의 하느라 목도 안좋은데 큰일 나따 ㅋ
<acooda> 임수 노래 잘하는구나!
<acooda> 난웨 축가 섭외 안들어올까 - _-
<acooda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q0uwrUyfD0
<imsu> 난 목소리 안깨끗한디 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 저거 깨끗해야대 ㅡㅡ?
<acooda> http://miil.sbs.co.kr/miniAlbum/cover.jsp?m_uid=U0000000241
<imsu> 청혼.. 헉;; 어려운디 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 여럿이서 부르는거 추천
<acooda> ㅡ_ㅡ
<imsu> 나 혼자 불러 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 부담 백배
<acooda> 잘생긴 사람은 안떨어
<imsu> 꺼져!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 신부쪽 친구들 많이 꼬셔나 +_+
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 내 친구가 신부다 제길 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내가 다 안다 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅡ.ㅡ
<acooda> 여자 친구 결혼식은 안가는게 좋은데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 동네 친구얌 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 초중고
<acooda> 친구들 소개즘 -_-꾸벅
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내 초등학교 졸업생 15 명이다 ~~!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> =_=
<imsu> 그 중에 하나가 결혼하는기다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋지~~ ?? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 졸업할 때 전교생 60 명이었지롱 ~ ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<imsu> 부럽지. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 애 낳으면 우리 동네로 보내 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 애 낳으면...
<acooda> 흑 ㅠ
<acooda> http://acooda.com/down/%5bisoHunt%5d%20Caprica__________The_Complete_Series.6087409.TPB.torrent
<acooda> 카프리카 봅쉐
<imsu> 이건 뭥미
<acooda> 토렌트 파일
<acooda> 지금 0편 보고 있는데 잼있네 =_=
<acooda> 주인공이 이쁨
<acooda> http://www.google.co.kr/search?q=%EC%B9%B4%ED%94%84%EB%A6%AC%EC%B9%B4&hl=ko&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&hs=Mvd&channel=cs&prmd=ivnsul&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=IJiaTbTEHYyevQOrtLDkBg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1112&bih=477
<acooda> 이런 아가씨가 나옴 +_+
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세용
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 식사는 잘 하셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네.  imsu님은 맛있는 거 드셨나요?
<imsu> jincreator: 배고파서 여쭤봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밥주세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 도미노 피자 배달 강추 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 그런 말씀 하시니까 저도 피자 먹고 싶어지네요.
<imsu> 으어엉
<jincreator> 참, 혹시 Microsoft Mathmatics 아세요?
<imsu> MS 라서 안써봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 찾아보니 괜찮아 보이긴 하던데 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 수식 필기인식까지 되는 괴물이죠.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 이게 무료더군요. MS에서 최근 교육시장을 많이 노리는 것 같아요.
<imsu> 아 그래요?
<imsu> 오~
<imsu> ms로 갈아타야하나 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Office365와 같이 교육기관에서 사용할 수 있는 클라우드 서비스도 시작하는 등 요즘 열심입니다.
<imsu> 올~
<imsu> 미쿡도 교육 열풍인가 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 저는 Octave나 익혀볼라고요.
<jincreator> Matlab과 90% 이상 호환되는 오픈소스 프로그램인데 선형대수학 숙제를 컴퓨터에게 시킬려고요 ^^:
<imsu> octave 괜찮아요
<imsu> 필터 구현도 되고
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래프가 조금 다루기 힘들어서 그런데 쓸만합니다
<imsu> 간단한거는 gnuplot 으로도 가능할듯합니다만
<imsu> 뭐 사용법은 무지 복잡 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 네, 괜찮기는 한데 octave 공부하는 시간이 학교 과제하는 시간보다 짧다는 보장이 없네요...
<imsu> 전 아직까지 타이핑하는게 익숙하지 않아서 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> IRC 타이핑은 잘하시네요, 뭐.
<imsu>  ㅋㅋㅋ 한글 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> octave+gui 있으면 딱인데 말이죠. 근데 그럼 전세계 대학생의 실력이 좀 감소하려나요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 plot 해 보면 인터페이스가 부족해서 octave 로 이미지 작업하기가 전 영 쉽지 않더라구요
<imsu> 패키지가 더 있나..
<imsu> 자세히는 안들어가 봐서 모르겠어요
<jincreator> octave가 그래프 그릴때 gnuplot을 그냥 사용한다던데...이미지 작업이면 캡쳐 말씀하시는건가요?
<imsu> 캡쳐나 확대 뭐 이런걸 다 타이핑 해줘야 하지 않나요?
<imsu> 캡쳐야 뭐 그냥 하면 되지만
<imsu> 전 간단하게 필터 구현해 보고 말았거든요
<jincreator> 그러고보면 오픈소스 소프트웨어가 성능이 좋은 건 많은데 인터페이스까지 편리한 건 얼마 없는 것 같아요.
<imsu> 네 좀 아쉽더라구요
<imsu> 뭐 제가 할 수만 있다면 한 10년 투자해야 할듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직 gtk 도 제대로 못다루는 웩웩
<jincreator> 해보세요. 그리고 뉴스에 나오는거죠. "잘 나가는 학원강사 자리 버리고 프로그램 개발 매진 10년, 무료로 공개"
<imsu> 가계부 하나 만들어 보려고 몇 일 전부터 gtk 보고 있는데 영 어렵네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 함수에다가 GtkWiget 포인터 넣었는데 되돌아오면 쓰레기값되서 전역으로 처리 켁
<imsu> 아직 기본을 모르니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 더블 포인터를 써야 할까요? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 어렵군요...라기보다는 뭔지도 모르겠네요...
<imsu> 메뉴바를 만드는걸 함수화해서 하려고 시도하다가
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ 제 능력 부족 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 메뉴바가 만들어져있는 예제 인터넷에서 구한 후 고치면 되지 않을까요?
<imsu> 제 손으로 직접해보려고 더디더라도.. 암튼 똥고집 땜시 고생하는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 하긴 고생하더라고 결국 성공하면 그 뿌듯함은 이루 말할 수 없죠.
<jincreator> gtk면 글래이드로 만드나요?
<imsu> 음 전 그것도 포기 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> qt 가 편하긴 한데
<imsu> 제가 c++ 을 잘 몰라서요
<imsu> 그냥 타이핑으로 작업하려고요
<imsu> 처음엔 그렇게 해야 나중에 뭐하면 금방 수정할 수 있을거 같아서요
<imsu> qt 에 이쁜 위젯들 가끔 보이던데 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 제가 듣기로는 gtk가 c 기반이지만 c++의 개념이 들어가 있어서 오히려 불편하다는 말도 있더라요.
<imsu> 아~ 그런가요?
<imsu> 그래서 내가 어려워하나 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 지난번 공개기술세미나에서 주워들었습니다^^;
<imsu> 우분투가 gtk 기반이라기에 한번 해보는건데;;
<imsu> 영~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 생각보다 컴파일도 느리고
<imsu> 역시 초보자가 갈길은 험난합니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 전 Hello World에서 안주하고 있습니다^^
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 전 이제 출근준비 해야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 우와~무지하게 부러운 직장이군요. 뭐, 저도 좀 있으면 다음 수업 있습니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 오늘은 생존자가 계시는군요
<jincreator> 근데 전 다음 수업있어서 곧 나가요...
<yemharc> 아이쿠...
<yemharc> 그래도 어제보단 낫네요. 어제는 공허한 외침이었거든요.
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> ^^
<imsu> Seony: 역시 제가 끓이는 라면이 맛있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 대한민국 모든 남자들이 그렇게 생각해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우헤헤헤
<yemharc> 점심에 손수 끓인 라면을 드신건가요?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그렇게 생각하지 못하는 1인 T.T
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 맛나다
<imsu> 밥 말아 먹어야지 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 혹시 도미노 피자보다 맛있게 끓이셨나요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 이러...시..는.. 지.. 요 .. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ^^;
<Seony> imsu: 나도 지금 저녁 먹는데... 반찬 3개 중에서 2개가 꼬기반찬이야.
<Seony> 꼬기를 줄여야되는데..
<imsu> 아 부럽다..
<yemharc> 저녁이요?! 어디 계시길래 저녁인가요?!
<imsu> 전 고기가 없어서 쇠고기 라면 사서 먹었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 하와이 삽니다.
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> ...거긴 따듯한가요
<Seony> 요즘은 살짝 추워요.
<imsu> Seony: 장 마감 8분전 아.. 주식가지고 장난치네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하와이는 대략 5월 초순까지는 좀 쌀쌀하거든요.
<Seony> imsu: 원래 그런거야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 하여간 단타치는 놈들.. ㅋㅋ 그 덕에 제가 좀 살만합니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흐음.... 적도 근방 지역들은 그냥 열대기후라고만 생각했는데 쌀쌀하다고 할 정도의 기온까지 내려가긴 하는군요
<Seony> 네 보통 20도 정도요.
<yemharc> ...20도면 쌀쌀한게 아니지 않나요
<Seony> 여기 있으면 상대적으로 쌀쌀해요. 감기도 걸릴 수 있는 날씨구요.
<Seony> 그리고 하와이는 적도근처가 아니구요...
<Seony> 적도에서 꽤 멀어요.
<yemharc> 엇... 그렇군요. 18-29면 좀 떨어져 있네요.
<yemharc> 동영상 리사이징 용도로 쓸만한 프로그램 있을까요?
<jincreator> 다음 수업에 갑니다.
<jincreator> 아으...수업이 1시간 뒤에 있는데 착각했네요.
<Seony> jincreator: 수업이 하루에 몇 개 정도 있어요?
<jincreator> 1~3개요.
<Seony> 흐... 역시 한국이 공부는 빡시게 하는군요.
<jincreator> 별로 그렇지는 않아요.
<jincreator> 고등학교때까지는 빡시지만 대학은 여유있죠.
<Seony> 여기는 월-목 하루 2개 이하에요.
<jincreator> ...
<Seony> 음... 하긴 고등학교 때 그렇게 공부하다 대학가면 상대적으로 쉽긴 하겠군요/
<Seony> 여기는 고등학교도 오후 2시 전에 끝나니까...
<jincreator> T.T
<jincreator> 태어날 나라를 잘못골랐군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 대신 그만큼 여기는 학벌이 낮잖아요. 머리 좋은 애들도 별로 없고...
<Seony> jincreator님 혹시 군대 갔다오셨어요?
<jincreator> 가장 중요한 건 전 학생들이 이렇게 공부하는데 국가경쟁력은 떨어진다는 거죠.
<jincreator> 저 아직 신검도 안나왔어요^^
<Seony> 아... 그렇구나...
<Seony> 하긴, 그렇게 공부해도 경쟁력이 떨어진다는 건 좀 문제가 있긴 하지만, 실은 미국도 자국 교육시스템이 엉망이라는 사실을 뼈저리게 후회하고 있는 중이에요.
<Seony> 그러니 한국이 꼭 나쁘다고 할 수만은 없겠쬬.
<Seony> 미국 교육시스템은 완전히 실패했다는 소리가 나올 정도니...
<jincreator> 둘 다 나쁜 교육시스템일 경우 사교육에 어마어마한 돈이 들어가고 학생들이 하루종일 쉬지도 못하고 공부하는 쪽이 더 심하게 망한 거 아닐까요?
<Seony> 그래도 다들 대학 나오고 똑똑하잖아요. 여기는 완전히 반대인데요.
<Seony> 다만 대학을 나오지 않아도 먹고사는데 충분히 지장이 없다는 점은 교육시스템과는 별개의 문제니까 좀 그렇지만요...
<jincreator> 확실히 핀란드가 그런 면에서는 굉장하죠.
<Seony> 이 동네도 자동차 고치는 애들 중에 좀 괜찮다싶은 애들은 1년에 1억 가까이 버는데, 대학 안나오고도 가능한 거니까 좀 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 반면에 대학 4년 내내 죽어라 공부해서 Accounting 졸업하고 취업하니까 bookkeeper나 시키고... 이러니까 대학4년 공부한 것에 대해 심하게 회의를 느껴서 그만두는 애들도 많고 그래요...
<jincreator> 개인적으로 대학이 높은 급여에 대한 보증이 된다는 것 자체가 잘못되었다고 생각해요.
<jincreator> 단순 취직과 상관없이 자신의 필요에 따라서 가야 하는데 말이죠.
<jincreator> 그러다보니 대학도 교육의 현장이 아니라 취업을 목표로 하게 되었고요.
<Seony> 우리나라가 근대화를 이루면서 생겨난 어쩔 수 없는 사회적인 문제인데, 제가 볼 때는 한국이란 나라의 특성상 그게 영원히 바뀌지 않을 거라고 생각해요
<jincreator> 안타깝지만 저도 그렇게 생각합니다.
<jincreator> 어떤 문제가 밝혀져도 그게 고쳐지기까지는 매우 오랜 시간이 걸리죠. 아니 어떤 점은 안고쳐진다고 볼수도 있고요.
<Seony> 그게 사실은 나이 하나만으로 모든 서열이 결정되는 한국 특유의 문제이긴 한데, 그게 독이면서도 약이죠.
<Seony> 그노무 나이 때문만이라도 아마 영원히 변하지 않을 거에요
<jincreator> 일단 학교에서도 선배, 후배 하면서 연도를 따지니까 그게 사회에 가서도 남는 거죠.
<Seony> 네. 그게 장단점이 있는 거라 참 애매하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 좋은 말씀들 나누시는 중이군요.
<jasonjang> jincreator; 생김은 '아이'(미안)인데...생각은 청년보다 젊네요.
<jincreator> 동안이면 더 좋은 거 아닌가요?
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 아 Seony 옹 저 6월에 차 새로 사요
<jasonjang> MK -BB 하고 jin creator, 두 분 아마 동갑이죠?
<jincreator> 응? 정말요?
<jasonjang> <--- 묻지도 않는 말 하는 넘. ㅎㅎㅎ 예. 제가 알기론...
<jincreator> 외국은 대학교 1학년때 차사는군요.
<jincreator> 아...전철 통학에서 빨리 벗어나고 싶네요.
<MK-BB> ...
<MK-BB> jincreator: 나이가?
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> jasonjang 제나이가 뭔지 알구.흠
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아, jin 이 한살 형이겠구나... MK-BB 미안해요
<MK-BB> jasonjang 저 91인데유
<imsu> Seony: MR 을 어디 구할데 없을까요?
<Seony> MR?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 축가를 부를일이 생겨서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> mr이 뭔데?
<imsu> 노래 반주요
<Seony> 아... 음악파일 다루는 프로그램에서 voice만 삭제하면 되잖아
<shriekout> 예식장에서 mr 제공 안하나요?
<Seony> 골드웨이브 같은...
<shriekout> 노래는 노래방에서 연습 =3
<imsu> shriekout: 이제 2주 밖에 안남아서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 오늘 갑자기 문자로 팅하고 날라왔어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Seony: 흠.. 그렇게 해야합니깡 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 2주면 충분해요! =3
<Seony> imsu: 그거 쉬워.
<imsu> ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 킁킁 잘 지워집니까?
<Seony> 완벽하진 않은데, 노래를 같이 부르면 아무도 몰라.
<imsu> 그럴까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 역시 토렌트에는 없는게 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 난 무쟈게 애용하지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 조장혁의 love 를 불러볼깡 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 축가로 뭐가 좋을까요?
<Seony> 아이유 좋은 날
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> 오늘 학생들이 그러더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수업하러 갑니더 ㅎㅎ
<ii> 안녕하세요?
<sangho> 안녕하세요?
<ii> 질문 하나 있는데요
<ii> 우분투 쓰고 있는데 로그인 화면 바꾸는 법좀 아시는 분 계시나요?
<ii> 인터넷으로 theme에서 login screen중 하나 받았는데
<sangho> gdm 테마 변경법을 찾아 보세요.
<ii> 설치를 할 줄 모르겠네요 ;;
<ii> Gdmgreetertheme.desktop같은 것들이 들어있는 tar압축파일인데 어케 하는건지 도통 헤메고 있지요 ;
<ii> 시스템-관리-로그인창으로 가도 이전 버전과 다른듯 싶고
<ii> 우분투 10-10 버전인데요
<ii> 잠시 재붓하고 오겠습니다.
<ii> 다시 왔습니다.
<ii> 아예 로그인 스크린을 없애버렸습니다.
<ii> 차라리 속편하네요.
<ii> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-06
<Drake_KR> hmm
<Drake_KR> 흠
<Drake_KR> clear
<miracleman> 안녕하세요
<miracleman> 안녕하세요
<miracleman> 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다
<miracleman> 다름이 아니오라, vmware를 설치한 후 , 우분투 파일인 iso를 설치하려고 하는 중입니다.
<jasonjang> 머가 급해서 3분을 못 기다리시나아아아~
<Drake_KR> 'ㅛ'
<Drake_KR> 성질 급하신 분들 많군..
<bundo> Drake_KR 하이루 ^^;
<Drake_KR> 하이용
<bundo> 에휴 내일 하고 모래 비오는데 ..제주도라니 쩝
<Drake_KR> 오 제주도
<Drake_KR> 갈치가 맛있어요
<bundo> Drake_KR  http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=16470&sid=a0349a19dd43bc042d362062f16a7c00 이거 당연한거잖아요
<Drake_KR> 은갈치
<bundo> 파티션 나누어야 포멧 되는거 잖아요 !
<bundo> sdb1 이어야 포멧 가능  그쵸 ?
<bundo> 갗치 회를  한번 먹어 봐야하는디 쩝
<bundo> 갈치
<Drake_KR> 하드웨어 에러인듯..
<bundo> 음 그런가 음
<bundo> 치료 필요 ?
<bundo> cjkdsk 같은거 ?
<Drake_KR> 전 usb를 5개 가지고 있어서..
<bundo> chkdisk
<Drake_KR> 그냥 lg 서비스센타에 안된다고 보내면 될걸요
<bundo> gg
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내일 제주도 갑니더 쩝 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=81059#p81059
<bundo> 토요일은  고건 서울대 교수님 대신 강의를 쩝 ~
<bundo> 전 싸돌아 다니는거 질색인디 ... OTL...
<Drake_KR> http://cartoon.media.daum.net/webtoon/viewer/8990
<bundo> 다음주에 한강난지 공원서 한잔 어떄요 ?
<Drake_KR> 알겠습니다
<Drake_KR> 제주도는 무서운 곳이군요
<bundo> 하하
<bundo> 딱 나도 저꼴 날듯
<Drake_KR> 흑돼지랑 고기국수
<Drake_KR> 먹고싶다
<Seony> 아.. 나도 갑자기 배가...
<Drake_KR> 후음
<Drake_KR> 흥
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-07
<miracleman> 안녕하세요
<miracleman> 아무도 안계신가요 ?
<miracleman> 제가 지금 VMWARE를 사용해서 우분투 10.10을 설치하고 있습니다.
<miracleman> 설치가 끝난 다음, 따로 드라이버 같은 것을 잡아주어야하는건가요 ?
<acooda> miracleman: vmtools설치 해야되요
<acooda> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=baljern&logNo=140116171361&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<miracleman> 아.. build-essential 인가 그거 설치했는데, 이것도 설치해야하는거 맞나요 ?
<ihavnoth> miracleman, build-essential은 컴파일 환경 패키지 묶음 이에요
<ihavnoth> gcc hello.c -o hello 이런거 하려면 build-essential 설치해야해요
<miracleman> 아... vmtools는 기본으로 설치를 해야하는건가요 ?
<ihavnoth> 저 URL보고 따라하시는게 좋겠군요
<ihavnoth> 뭐 대충 설치하셔도 됩니다.
<miracleman> 네 감사합니다. 그런데,
<miracleman> 저는 영어로 모든 것이 나오는데
<ihavnoth> 이거 왜 이렇게 불편해 이런 점이 생기면 구글링이나 요기 채널에서 물어보면 뭐뭐 설치해보세요 답변 듣고 그때 설치해도 늦기 않습니다
<miracleman> 한글 로 나오게끔 설치해야하는 패키지가 있는지 알고 싶습니다
<ihavnoth> 랭귀지에서 한글로 바꾸시면 자동으로 뭐뭐 설치하라고 뜬걸로 기억해요
<miracleman> 안녕하세요.
<miracleman> 우분투를 깔았는데 영어로 나와서 한국어 설치하려고 하는데, authenticate 메세지 나오면서 설치되는 것인지 안되는것인지 구분이 안가네요. 그냥 줄만 6개 그어진 상태로 나오는데 어떻게 해야할지 질문드립니다.
<Work_Seony> miracleman, 음... 그냥 코분투 받아서 설치하세요. 그게 나을 거 같네요
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다
<miracleman> 음
<miracleman> 감사합니다.
<miracleman> 그런데, 문제 해결할 수 는 없을까요 ?
<miracleman> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<miracleman> 제가 우분투 터미널에서 디렉토리 상태가 $인데, #으로 바꾸고 싶은데, 가능할까요 ?
<Seony> 그건 현재 root이나 아니냐를 구분해주는 건데 그냥 일괄적으로 #로 쓰시겠다는 말씀인가요?
<miracleman> samba 설치 과정 중에 보니, smbpasswd 명령어를 # 디렉토리에서 쳤더라고여.
<Seony> #라는 디렉토리는 있을 수가 없구요, #에서 작업을 했단 얘기는 root에서 했단 얘기에요.
<miracleman> 그래서 잠시만 # 상태로 바꿀 수 있는게 있는지 알고 싶어서 질문 드립니다.
<Seony> sudo -i 하시면 됩니다.
<miracleman> 아
<miracleman> 감사합니다. 복귀 명령어도 알려주심 감사하겠습니다
<Seony> root로 변경해주는 명령어에요. 복귀는 exit 하시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> exit
<miracleman> 네 . 감사합니다. 그리고 제가 우분투를 영어로 설치해서 한글로 설치하려고, x윈도우에서 language support를 눌러서 korean을 설치하려고 했는데, authenticate라는 텍스트창이 나오면서, 설치가 진행되지 않았습니다. 혹시 이와 관련해서 어떤 문제가 있는건지 알고 계신지 질문드립니다.
<Seony> 스크린샷을 보여주시면 도움이 될 것 같은데요.
<miracleman> 프린터 스크린에서
<miracleman> 대화창에서 보여드릴 수 있는 방법 있나요 ?
<Seony> 파일로 저장하시고 그 파일을 어디 링크하실만한데다 올리시면 될 거 같습니다.
<miracleman> 프린터 스크린을 하여 대화창에서 보여드릴 수 있는 방법 있나요 ?
<miracleman> 제가 링크 방법은 몰라서, 실례지만 메일로 파일 보내드려도 될까요?
<Seony> 네. jswlinux@gmail.com 이요.
<miracleman> 제가 보낸 후에 말씀드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 네
<Drake_KR> 흐음
<Drake_KR> 우잉
<Drake_KR> 'ㅛ'
<Seony> PS1 좀 예쁘장하게 쓰시는 분 공유 좀 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 플스1이요?
<Seony> 아뇨 터미널요.
<Seony> 제꺼부터 올리는 게 예의겠죠? ㅎㅎ \[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\]:\w\[\033[00m\]\$
<Drake_KR> 으악
<Seony> 현재로서는 이게 제일 마음에 들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 죄송합니다 저 gui는 윈도우 씁니다 엉엉
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요...
<yemharc> C-50 APU가 아직 문제가 많네요...;;
<Drake_KR> 아웅
<Drake_KR> apu라고 하니까 gundam 생각나능
<yemharc> 이크;;
<Drake_KR> 덕후가 되어버린 것인가
<Drake_KR> 죄송합니다
<Drake_KR> 블로그 이전을 해야 하는데...
<Drake_KR> 1200개 포스팅을 수동으로 다 하긴 그렇고..
<yemharc> 블로그 백업 툴들 많이 있지 않나요?
<Drake_KR> 가입형 wordpress에서 wpxml을 내보내주긴 하는데..
<Drake_KR> 그거가지곤 아무것도 몬하네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 블로그 시스템 wordpress 쓰시는건가요?
<Drake_KR> 네 가입형..
<miracleman> ps1(터미널)이라는게 무엇인지 여쭈어봐도 될까요 ?
<yemharc> ctrl + alt + F1 눌러보세요. 돌아올땐 alt+F7
<Seony> miracleman: 터미널 열면 ID랑 현재 컴퓨터 이름이랑 해서 컬러풀하게 나오죠?
<Seony> 그러니까 터미널 열면 키보드 입력받는 부분에서 항상 커서 깜빡이면서 대기하는 문자들요.
<miracleman> 아 프롬프트 말씀하시는거죠 ?
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/WedApr62011231739.jpg
<Seony> 그러니까 여기 스샷처럼 나오는 거요
<Drake_KR> 넷빈즈다!
<yemharc> 테마 예쁘네요
<Seony> 테마 아닌데요...
<yemharc> 으잉?
<Drake_KR> 맼
<miracleman> 아... 어떻게 만드시는거예요? 프로그래밍이예요?
<Seony> 테마 고민하는 거 싫어서 맥 쓰는 건데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> miracleman: 어떤거요?
<miracleman> *** hello 등의 문자들이요.
<yemharc> 아웈.... 터미널에 속았다
<Drake_KR> 맼에서 넷빈즈를 쓰시다니
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/sc.png
<Seony> 맥에서 자바 개발하려면 써야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Drake_KR: 델타백업 써보시는건 어떠세요?
<Drake_KR> yemharc// 좌표좀..
<yemharc> http://delta-backup.sourceforge.net/  워드프레스도 지원하는거 같네요
<Drake_KR> 이쿠립스 안쓰시네..
<Seony> 학교에서 넷빈즈를 요구해서요...
<Drake_KR> 좋은학교네요
<miracleman> 죄송하지만 우분투 관련 질문 좀 드리겠습니다. 제가 영어로 나와서 language support에서 한국어 설치했거든요. 그리고 재부팅 했는데, 한국어로 안나오네요. 다시 language support 들어가보니 영어밖에 없고여. 설치를 다시 해야되나 해서 설치를 하려고보니 설치가 되있어서 그런지, apply changes가 비활성되있네요. 어떻게 해야할까ìš
<Drake_KR> 으앜
<Seony> miracleman: 한글 인코딩 깨져서 나오네요.
<yemharc> ;;
<miracleman> 네? 무슨 말씀이신지 잘 이해를 못하겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 방금 위에 language support 관련 적어주신 부분
<yemharc> 한글 부분이 다 ????입니다
<Seony> miracleman: 스크린샷 올려드릴께요 보세요.
<Drake_KR> 엉엉 가입형은 안됨미다
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/WedApr62011232634.jpg
<yemharc> Drake_KR: 가입형은 그것도 지원 안해주는군요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 아....
<miracleman> 아.. 한글이 깨져서 나오네요.
<miracleman> 윈도우 상에서 뭘 잘못 깔긴 한거 같은데 원인을 제대로 모르겠어요.
<yemharc> 가입형 워드프레스 백업은... 유료밖에 안걸리네요. 그것도 다 외국기업....
<yemharc> 구글신도 외면하시는듯 합니다....
<Drake_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<miracleman> 다시 한번 질문드리면, language support에서 한국어 설치했는데, 한국어로 안바뀝니다. 다시 language support에 들어가보니 영어밖에 없습니다.
<yemharc> 아.... 혹시
<miracleman> 설치를 해야하나 해서 설치를 하려고보니 설치가 되어 있어 그런지 apply changes가 비활성되있습니다.
<Seony> 음.... 잠시만요 우분투 부팅 좀 해보고 도와드릴께요
<miracleman> 네. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 언어설정 열면
<yemharc> 두가지 탭에서 왼쪽부분에
<yemharc> English / English (United Kingdom) 두개만 달랑 있고
<miracleman> 네
<yemharc> Apply change던가 Apply Win...이던가 비활성화 상태?
<miracleman> 네 맞습니다.
<miracleman> 아.. 두개만 있는게 아니라, 내리니까 여러가지가 있습니다. 거기에 한국어도
<miracleman> 있습니다.
<yemharc> 아, 있어요?
<yemharc> 그거
<miracleman> 네. 커서 내리니까 있습니다.
<yemharc> 아래쪽에 있는 한국어 / 한국어(대한민국) 두개를
<Drake_KR> 여러분
<yemharc> 마우스로 잡아 끌어서
<Drake_KR> 허리피고 컴퓨터 하세요
<yemharc> 제일 위로 올리세요;;
<yemharc> 10인치 넷북이 본가인지라 무리입니다 엉엉
<Drake_KR> 엉엉
<yemharc> 까탈리스크 11.3을 깔아도
<yemharc> 여전히 까탈스러워요
<ullaiy> 대개 쉬운부분을 어렵게 생각들하셔서 문제가 생기곤 하죠..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ATI의 기술력은 세계최악!! 이라고 외치고 싶어요
<miracleman> 아.. 올렸습니다. 그럼 재부팅해볼꼐요
<yemharc> radeon-ucode 컴파일은 에러나고 .... git는 날 버렸어...
<yemharc> ㄹ
<yemharc> 로그아웃만 하셔도 되요
<yemharc> 음...
<ullaiy> 저도 보면 엄청 쉬운문제를 어렵게 생각해서 날 새는경우도 있더라는 ㅋㅋ..아 약오른다..
<yemharc> 저도 얼마전에 그랬죠
<miracleman> 아..감사합니다. 이제 한국어가 나오네요 ^^
<yemharc> 그래서 몇년 눈팅만 하던 우분kr에 가입하고 이러고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 잘 나오나요?
<yemharc> 처음 설치시에 영어로 설치하신거면
<yemharc> 아마 ibus나 nabi
<miracleman> 네. 이상 없이 나옵니다. 그런데 이제 무엇을 해야하는지 잘 모르겠습니다. 아파치인가 이런것도 깔아야 하는건가요 ?
<yemharc> 설정 안되있을거에요
<yemharc> 서버 돌리시나요?
<yemharc> 개인 데스크탑이면 그런거 설치 안하셔도 됩니다
<ullaiy> 웬만하면 건드리지마시고,삭제도 하지마시고..그냥 쓰시는것이 좋습니다.  어차피 용량도 크지않으니..
<yemharc> 음...
<ullaiy> 괜히 머 지우다가 문제생깁니다.
<yemharc> 개인용이시면 추천하는게 몇가지 있는데
<Seony> miracleman: 뭘 공부해보실 건지는 직접 결정하셔야할 문제인데요, 여기서 암만 물어보셔봐야 서로 다들 자신의 관점에서 얘기를 해주거든요...
<miracleman> 서버 돌린다는게 솔직히 무슨 말인지도 잘 모르겠습니다만, 하나 하나 해보고 싶어서요. 사실상 전 리눅스 프로그래밍을 하고 싶어서 우분투를 깔긴 했습니다. 임베디드 리눅스 환경을 구축하고 싶어서요
<yemharc> 아......
<ullaiy> 다 설치해놓고,확실히 마스터한다음 지우거나..삭제를
<yemharc> ....대답하기 제일 힘든 말씀이십니다 (....)
<yemharc> 너무 포괄적이라고 해야 하나요...
<miracleman> 리눅스 프로그래밍을 일단 하고 싶어서요. 그래서 build- essential이라는 것을 설치했는데, 리눅스 프로그래밍이 이렇게 하는게 맞는건지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 일단은 리눅스에 먼저 익숙해지실 필요가 있겠네요
<yemharc> miracleman님께 추천드릴 방법은
<miracleman> 네.
<yemharc> 일단 쉘 프로그래밍 공부를 하시는게 좋겠군요.
<Seony> 아니면 파이썬이나...
<yemharc> 깊이 파고 들것까진 없고, 간단하게 쉘을 가지고 논다는 느낌으로 이것저것 하다 보시면 어느정도 리눅스에 대해 "이런 녀석???" 같은 감이 오실거에요
<miracleman> 아.. 쉘 프로그래밍은 책으로 접하는게 좋을까요 ?
<yemharc> 그냥 웹에서 찾으셔도 많이 나와요
<Seony> 좀 편하게 공부하실거면 책 사서 보세요.
<miracleman> 우분투 리눅스에 대한 내용은 우분투 사용자 모임에서 찾아보면, 아무리 생초보라도, 리눅스에 익숙해질 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 국내에 쉘프로그래밍 책 한권 나와있거든요...
<yemharc> miracleman: 조금 오래되긴 했습니다만 http://wiki.kldp.org/KoreanDoc/Shell_Programming-KLDP 당장에 뭔가 궁금증을 풀고 싶으시다면 이 링크를 참고하세요
<yemharc> 리눅스를 너무 어럽게 생각하지 마세요.
<miracleman> 감사합니다. 솔직히 루트 권한이니, bash 라던지, 용어가 생소한건 당연한 것이지만, 어떻게 접근해야 할지 그걸 모른다는게 문제인거 같습니다.
<yemharc> 가장 좋은 방법은, 일단 보통 윈도우 쓰듯 사용해 보세요. 지금 우분투는 충분히 그정도 편의성은 제공하니까요.
<Seony> 책을 한 권 사서 보시는 게 나을 것 같네요...
<yemharc> 최근에 [Welcome to Ubuntu]라고 나온거 있지 않았던가요?
<Seony> 아무리 인터넷에 많이 있긴 해도, 여기서 째끔 저기서 째끔 하는 식으로 보다보면 좀 답답한 건 사실이거든요...
<Seony> 그냥 서점 가셔서 우분투 9.x 이상 버전을 기준으로 쓰인 책 암거나 사서 보시면 될 거 같아요.
<yemharc> Seony: 확실히 한번에 딱 정리된게 없긴 하죠
<Seony> 그래도 책 보면서 하나하나 따라하는 게 편하고 쉽거든요.
<Drake_KR> 잠깐만요
<Drake_KR> 리눅스는
<Drake_KR> 배운게
<Seony> 뭐든 시간을 절약하는 게 돈 버는 거에요.
<Drake_KR> 배우는게 아니고요
<Drake_KR> 사용하는거에요
<yemharc> 아, 여기 있네요
<miracleman> 아.. 조언 감사합니다.
<yemharc> http://www.coldfusionfunnylog.com/blog/post.cfm/welcome-to-ubuntu   이 책 추천해요
<Drake_KR> 쓰다보면 필요해서 찾아보게 되는거고..
<Seony> 저는 처음 배울 때 아예 책을 사다놓고 시작을 해서 그게 편하더라구요..
<Drake_KR> 배운다는 생각으로 리눅스를 접하면
<Seony> 물론 그때야 오래 전이라서 그렇긴 하지만...
<Drake_KR> vm에서 못 벗어나죠
<yemharc> 얼마전 교보 갔을때 잠깐 들춰봤는데 따라하기도 쉽고 편해요
<yemharc> Drake_KR: 사실 제일 좋은 방법은 윈도CD를 아작내고 리눅스로 갈아탄 다음 하루에 너댓번씩 밀어대는게 최고입니다 쿨럭쿨럭
<yemharc> 생각보다 빨리 익숙해져요. 스파르타지만요....
<Drake_KR> yemharc // 한 번 설치하면 웬만하면 안 미는게 좋죠 -ㅅ-
<miracleman> 아... 전 우분투를 vmware로 돌렸습니다.
<Seony> 그런 다음 젠투나 LFS로 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> miracleman: 그렇게 쓰시면 오래 못가요
<Drake_KR> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<Seony> 진짜 리눅스가 필요하시면 윈도우 삭제라는 초강수를 두셔야되요
<Drake_KR> 리눅스는 사용하는 OS지, 배우기 위한 대상이 아니에요
<Seony> 그건 모든 OS가 다 그런 거구요, 모르면 배워야죠
<yemharc> 제가 고등학교때 그것때문에 고생했죠...
<miracleman> 윈도우 같은 경우는 알아서 드라이버를 잡아주고 하는데, 리눅스도 똑같은건가요?
<Seony> 다릅니다.
<Seony> 많이 달라요...
<yemharc> 그때가.... 데비안 사지였던가 그랬는데, 제대로 지원하는 하드웨어가 없어서....
<Seony> Sarge가 몇년도에 나온 거에요?
<Seony> 음... 저는 데비안이라는 배포판이 나오기도 전부터 리눅스를 썼으니, 그때는 진짜 책 없으면 암것두 못했었죠...
<yemharc> 사지가 제가 고2쯤이니 02년인가 03년인가 그럴겁니다
<yemharc> 데비안 이전이시면 ...... 지옥을 경험한 분이셨군요
<Seony> 네... 슬랙웨어 2.2
<Seony> 패키지 이름이 a, b, c, d 이런 식이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 알짜리눅스?
<Seony> 아뇨. 알짜는 한참 후에 나온 거구요.
<yemharc> 패키지 표 나돌던 시절이던가요 그때가....
<Drake_KR> 으잌
<Seony> 알짜는 레드햇 5인가쯤 되서 나온 거에요...
<Drake_KR> 90년대 초반..
<miracleman> 조언 감사드립니다. 전 이만 저녁 식사 하러 가보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 네. 패키지표.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵. 또 뵈요
<miracleman> 다음에 또 기회 되면 뵙겠습니다. 좋은 하루 보내세요.
<yemharc> 중학교때 패키지 표 보고선 '이건 어디에 쓰는 물건인고?' 하고 근 일주일 고민했었죠...
<Drake_KR> 윈95도 안 나왔을때 그걸 사용하셨다면..
<yemharc> miracleman: 들어가세요
<Drake_KR> 아마 상용 sco-unix가 있을 당시네요
<Seony> 근데 사실 슬랙웨어의 문제는 패키지표가 문제가 아니라, 패키지 관리자가 없어서 나중에 내가 무슨 패키지를 깔았는지, 지울려면 어떻게 지워야하는지도 대책이 안섰을 때였어요...
<Seony> sco-unix뿐만 아니라 xenix도 있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 우와 오랜만에 들어본다..
<yemharc> 그당시 슬렉웨어 유저들은 배포폰 못믿겠다 하면서 다들 최소설치+소스컴파일 위주로 가지 않았던가요?
<Seony> 그때 당시에 540메가 하드디스크를 씨디롬으로 백업하는데 2만원씩 내고 하던 시절이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음.. 그래도 리눅스 초보면 배포판으로 가야죠.. ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 우분투 배포판 얼마나 좋은데요
<Drake_KR> 신새개임
<Drake_KR> rpm 나왔을때도 신세계라고들 했었지만..
<Seony> 네. 레드햇 rpm 처음 나왔을 때 정말 획기적이었어요.
<Seony> 그래서 알짜니 와우니 하는 게 생겼었죠.
<yemharc> rpm -Uvh asdf.rpm
<yemharc> 빨간모자 아저씨가 흥하던 시절이었죠
<Drake_KR> 당시에 x 한번 띄우려면 엄청난 노력을 필요로 했었는데..
<Drake_KR> 당시 그 추억때문에 제가 지금 cli만 쓰고 있는건지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 심심하면 보이던 Gtk CRITICAL ****   같은것 말이죠
<Seony> 그때 당시에는 진짜 xf86config라는 툴로 x를 설정해줬었는데, 죽음이었죠.
<Seony> 아마 x 설정파일을 직접 다 손으로 타이핑해서 만들 수 있을 정도였을 거에요..
<yemharc> 음? xf86cofnig 나오고 그래도 많이 편해지지 않았나요?
<Seony> 그거 텍스트로 만들어진 툴이잖아요. 리프레시율이니 뭐니하는 것들을 아예 외우고 있어야하니깐요..
<Drake_KR> 그래도 전 cp/m에서 넘어가서 그렇게 힘들다고 느끼진 않았는데..
<Drake_KR> 질려서 관뒀죠..
<Seony> 사실 그래픽카드 궁합 좋은 거 썼으면 전혀 고민하지 않았을 문제였죠 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 그땐 고딩때라 사용하는 프로그램도 한정돼있었고..
<Drake_KR> 한글지원이 제대로 안되는게 크리티컬이었죠
<yemharc> 적어도 xorg.conf같은거 수동으로 짜던거랑 비교하면...  근데 지금도 10인치 이하 넷북/MID종류는 직접 짜줘야 하더군요
<Drake_KR> 요샌 뭐 걍 깔믄 깔리던데요.. -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 그렇죠 뭐....
<Drake_KR> 그땐 그런거 하면서 우월의식같은것도 있었는데..
<yemharc> 우분투 6.04LTS 처음 써봤을떈 그냥 감동이 온 몸을.......
<Drake_KR> 지나고 보니까 os 하나 까는거 가지고 무슨 우월감을 가지고 어쩌고 하는것도 웃기더라고요
<yemharc> Drake_KR: OS깔고 우월의식 느껴보려 했더니 주변에선 와우를 하고 있더군요
<yemharc> 열등감만 느꼈습니다.
<Drake_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 그때 눈귀 다 막고 홀로 어두컴컴한 독방에서 젠투랑 씨름하고 있었쬬 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 젠투는 안 다뤄봤어요
<Seony> 저는 젠투, LFS 다 해봤어요.
<yemharc> 라기보다 그냥 주욱 데비안 계열에서만 놀았네요.
<Drake_KR> 그때당시 솔라리스 다들 좋다고..
<Seony> 젠투는 많이 했는데, LFS는 딱 한번 해보고 때려쳤어요.
<Seony> LFS는 다시는 손대기 싫어요.
<yemharc> emerge money 명령어가 돌아간다면 젠투로 넘어갔겠지만....
<Drake_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> LFS는 리눅스 배포판(?!)이라기보다 학술용 리눅스....같은 느낌이죠. 밑바닥부터 만들어 나가다 보니 공부하기엔 딱이긴 한데
<yemharc> 써먹을 놈은 못되더군요
<Seony> 네. 그건 쓸려고 하는 게 아니라 공부할려고 하는 거라...
<Drake_KR> os는 써먹기 위해서 만들어진 놈인데..
<yemharc> LFS하면서 처음으로 GTK의 몸집이 얼마나 거대한지 알았죠
<yemharc> 그렇게 터무니없는 구조인데 그럭저럭 돌아가는거 보면 참 대단한거같아요
<Drake_KR> 솔라리스가 좋다고 많이들 얘기했던 이유는.. 하드웨어랑 같이 나오니 설정같은거 귀찮게 안해도 되니 그렇게들 얘기했던것 같아요
<yemharc> 하지만 하드웨어랑 같이 사야 제대로 돌아가는 맹정이 있죠 (...)
<Drake_KR> 공부하는 입장에서는 어려운건 어려운 거지만 사용하는 입장에서는 어려운건 귀찮은것..
<yemharc> 그렇긴 하죠. 솔직히 지금 우분투도 아직 윈도우에 비하면 충분히 어렵다고 느낄만 하고...
<Drake_KR> yemharc // tco 산정해서 필요에 의해 구입하는데 하드웨어랑 같이 사는거든 뭐든 가격만 맞으면 되는거죠
<yemharc> Drake_KR: 문제라면 제가 솔라리스에 관심 가져볼까 하던 당시가 고1이라는것 뿐입니다 (눈물)
<Drake_KR> yemharc // 저랑 비슷한 연배시겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 FreeBSD로 넘어갔다가 결국 x86으로 돌아왔죠
<Drake_KR> 저는 80년생입니다
<yemharc> 올해 26이네요
<yemharc> 86년생이요
<Drake_KR> 오
<Drake_KR> 제가 키우는 후배 하나도 86년생인데..
<yemharc> 어이쿠
<Drake_KR> gcc로 테트리스 하나 만들라 했더니 커스텀 커널을 만들더라구요..
<Drake_KR> 지금은 atmega8에 xbee 올리는거 공부하고 있더라고요
<yemharc> 음... 잠시 담배한대피러 다녀오겠습니다. 회사라서...
<yemharc> 후음
<yemharc> Drake_KR // atmega8이면... 무선통신쪽인가요?
<Drake_KR> avr 8kbit짜리 원칩이요
<yemharc> 흠.... 전 대학을 안간지라 막상 회로구조같은 하드웨어 관련은 죄 다 독학이라 내공이 얕아요 (....)
<yemharc> 뭣보다 테스트보드 가격도 만만치 않고...
<Drake_KR> 저도 대학 안갔어요
<Drake_KR> 개발보드 가격은 크게 비싸진 않은데..
<yemharc> 시간이 문제죠...
<yemharc> 어디서 돈이 굴러들어오는건 아니니까요
<yemharc> 거기에 관심분야는 AI쪽인지라 줄창 lisp만 붙잡고 있어서...
<Drake_KR> 흠
<Drake_KR> 영어를 잘 하셔야겠군요..
<yemharc> ....안그래도 영어가 짧아서 힘들어하고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 국내에는 lisp관련 서적은 99%가 CAD라 더 힘들어요
<Drake_KR> 제가 ai 관련 서적 갖고있는것중에 한국어로 된것은 없군요
<Drake_KR> 죄다 영어 아니면 일본어
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그나마 한국어로 된건
<yemharc> 게임 인공지능 (두둥)
<Drake_KR> 두둥
<Drake_KR> 어차피 인공지능 관련 서적은.. 공급은 없고.. 수요는 많지 않고..
<Drake_KR> 책을 한권 번역해보시면 공부는 엄청 되실거 같긴한데..
<Drake_KR> ai를 전공하려면 국어, 영어, 수학이 필수..
<yemharc> 국 영 수 + 물리도 포함되더군요
<Drake_KR> 물리는 수학의 범주에..
<Drake_KR> 제가 항상 후배들한테 이야기하는것..
<Drake_KR> 뭘 전공으로 하고 싶냐고 물어보고..
<Drake_KR> 국영수의 필요성에 대해 이야기해주죠
<yemharc> 다른건 둘째치고
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 계열에서 나중에 편하려면 일단 대학 초반에 이산수학은 떼야 편하긴 할거에요
<Drake_KR> 뭐 열심히 공부해야죠
<yemharc> 나루토가 아니라 안될거같아요 OTL
<Drake_KR> 록리
<Drake_KR> 흐아아아아아암
<Drake_KR> 록리는 대단함
<Barami> ~_~
<Barami> 오랜만에 와보는 ubunt-ko
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Drake_KR> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 한irc 조물주입니다.
<MK-BB> 흠
<Drake_KR> 흠
<MK-BB> 아 지름신 강림하셨다.ㅠㅠ
<Drake_KR> ㅋ
<Drake_KR> ㅊㅋ
<MK-BB> Work_Seony: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4350457&csid=_21 아
<MK-BB> 2개에 30불
<MK-BB> 완전 땡김
<Drake_KR> 오
<Drake_KR> ... 전 32G짜리 sdhc 하나 사야는디
<MK-BB> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6299547&CatId=3786
<MK-BB> 헐 이것도 대박
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-08
<Work_Seony> MK-BB, i got a ceremony for computer science honor society
<Work_Seony> MK-BB, 2개 사서 하나 보내줘요.
<MK-BB> Work_Seony 돈주실려요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 우리사이에 무슨 돈이에요
<Work_Seony> 그까짓거 얼마 안하는데.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 크론탭에서 scp -r 실행하면 실행이 안되는지 혹시 아시는 분 계세요?
<Work_Seony> 명령어를 그냥 실행하면 잘 작동하는데 크론탭으로 돌리면 작동이 안되네요...
<suapapa> Work_Seony, scp 면 암호 넣는 과정이 있어야 할텐데 거기서 멈춰버리는거 아닐까요?
<Work_Seony> suapapa, 아뇨. 이미 .ssh/authorized_keys에 등록을 했어요.
<Work_Seony> 에러메시지 내용이 scp -- 라는 옵션이 없다고만 나오거든요...
<Work_Seony> 일단 내린 결론은 -r을 붙이면 크론탭이 안돌아가는 걸로 결론내렸어요.
<Work_Seony> 빼고 보내니까 잘 되거든요..
<Work_Seony> 음.. 원래 크론탭에서 scp를 돌릴 때 전송이 안되는 이슈가 많이 있어왔군요..
<Work_Seony> 아.. 일단 내일 해야겠다.
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-09
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Drake_KR> 흠..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> hacking_u: 지금 잠수?
<imsu> 엠파시인가 뭔가 이쁘네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 딱 제 스탈임 으흐흐
<imsu> :-D
<imsu> sangho: 공부하나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 후앗.. 먹혔다.. ㅋㅋ
<sangho> imsu, 아뇨
<sangho> 운동하다 왔어요
<Drake_KR> imsu // 미남씨?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Drake_KR: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> sangho: 이시간에 운동을 ? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어라 생존자가 계시네요. 안녕하세요.
<Drake_KR> 흠
<sangho> 친구들이랑 배드민턴 쳤어요...
<Drake_KR> 에이
<Drake_KR> 여자친구랑 운동하신거?
<sangho> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> imsu // 수학쌤 맞져?
<imsu> Drake_KR: 네 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> geo
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> sangho: 여친이랑 운동?? 뭔 운동을? 으흠? ㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 힘드시것다
<imsu> 테트리스 강의는 잘 되가시는지요?
<Drake_KR> 준비중이에요
<Drake_KR> 아직도;;
<sangho> 배드민턴요
<Drake_KR> 테트리스 저작권 문제때문에..
<Drake_KR> 테트리스 코드에 대해서는 문제가 없는데..
<imsu> 흠..
<imsu> 네
<imsu> sangho: 이과?? ㅋㅋ
<sangho> 네
<imsu> Drake_KR: 뭐가 문제가 되는거에요?
<Drake_KR> 비상업적으로도 완성품을 공개하면 안되는듯..
<imsu> sangho: 매개변수 방정식 잘 알면 타원문제 쉽게 푸는 법이 있으니 잘 공부해 보셩 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Drake_KR: 헉..
<Drake_KR> 바이너리를 공개하면 안된다는듯..
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 아니 무슨 만든것 자체도 안되는겁니까? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Drake_KR> 저작권보호차원에서는 맞는데..
<imsu> 쩝.. 개똥같은 . .ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Drake_KR> 개똥같은건 아니죠.. 지적재산권이 보호되는건 게임개발자로서 환영할만한 일이지요
<imsu> 킁킁.
<imsu> 저같은 초보는 진입장벽에 막혀서리 소스코드 봐도 이해가 안되는데 ㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 다른 상표명을 쓰면 별 문제는 없는데
<Drake_KR> "테트리스"라고 해야 알지 다른 말로는 안되지요
<yemharc> 다른 상표명을 쓰면 문제 없다니 그건 또 재밌네요....
<Drake_KR> 재미있지만 이해는 가는 부분이죠..
<imsu> 우분투 테트리스는 게임이름이 달라요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 왜 우분투 기본 게임 이름이 쿼드러패셀인가 했더니
<imsu> 그냥 그거 써버리세요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그런 뒷 이야기가 있군요
<Drake_KR> 다른 상표명을 써도 상업적으로 이용하면 안됨..
<imsu> 쩝
<Drake_KR> 그러니까.. 돈받고 팔면 안됨..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 무료 배포도 안되는겁니까?
<Drake_KR> 안 팔거면 상관없는데
<yemharc> 테트리스 라는 상표명을 쓰지 않는 하에서 무료배포까진 상관없다....라고 정리하면 될듯 하네요
<Drake_KR> 네
<Drake_KR> 정답
<imsu> 뭐 그럼.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ....음... 어디서 많이 본 저작권 조항인데...
<Drake_KR> 뭐 그런 조항이 생긴 비하인드는
<Drake_KR> 존카맥이 quake 소스공개하면서 생긴 어떤 문화같은거인듯..
<Drake_KR> 그래서 simcity도 macropolis라는 이름으로 공개되고..
<yemharc> 일종의 오픈소스 비슷~한 개념이긴 합니다만, 아무래도 게임은 팔아먹기가 쉽다 보니....
<yemharc> ...그러고 보면 소프트웨어 센터에 퀘이크 아레나가 있었던가 (먼산)
<Drake_KR> iD software에서 quake 소스공개까지는 좋았지만 상표명이 같다보니 너무 손해를 많이 봐서..
<imsu> 흠 이름으로 뭐가 좋을까 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 걍 블럭쌓기 정도로 하고 있어요
<imsu> 으흐흐
<Drake_KR> 단지 강의가 잘 돼서 제가 출판을 하게 되면 그때 문제가 생기게 되는거지만
<Drake_KR> 고려는 해두는거죠
<imsu> 뭐 재미난 이름 없을까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 단어에 테트리스라는 단어가 들어가면 안되는건가요?
<imsu> 아니면 조금은 써도 상관은 없는건가요?
<Drake_KR> 네 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 테트리스틱
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런거 ㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 뭐 걸리지만 않으면 그닥 상관은 없어요
<Drake_KR> 아주 공개적인 자리에서 강의하는것도 아니고 학원에서 강의하는건데..
<Drake_KR> 근데 테트리스를 선택하게 된데는 이유가 있어요
<Drake_KR> 임베디드 관련 세미나같은데 가서 여러 사장님들(?)이랑 이야기를 해보면
<Drake_KR> 개발자를 구하신다는 분들은 많은데.. 실력있는 개발자를 어떻게 선별하는지 문제가 있다고 하더라고요
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 심정 알거같아요....ㅠㅠ
<Drake_KR> "테트리스정도 개발할 수 있는 사람이면 어떻습니까" 라고 물었을 때
<Drake_KR> 그정도 하는 사람도 별로 없다.. 테트리스 만들 수 있는 친구들 있으면 소개좀 <<
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 뭐.. 수학만 할래요 ㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> "테트리스 정도 만들 수 있는 인원이면 채용하겠다"고 의지를 밝힌 분들이 80% 이상이라서요
<yemharc> 그정도인가요...
<imsu> 지뢰찾기는 안됩니까? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 앞으로 직장 옮길때 포트폴리오는 테트리스를 들고 가야 하려나....
<Drake_KR> 테트리스가.. 생각보다 만들기 힘들어요
<Drake_KR> 인터넷 전혀 안보고 만들라고 하면 막막해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 단순히 블럭 없애는것만 생각하면 모르겠는데, 실제 보통 생각하는 테트리스라면 힘들죠
<Drake_KR> 키입력 받아서
<Drake_KR> 시간마다 떨어지고
<Drake_KR> 점수처리하고..
<Drake_KR> 생각보다 연계도 많고요..
<Drake_KR> 현직 개발자중에도 테트리스를 못 만드는 사람이 반은 넘어요
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<Drake_KR> 테트리스따위.. 하고 우습게 보면 큰코 다쳐염
<yemharc> 아... 뭐... 최근에 옆 팀 과장님이 짠 소스 보고 좀 핫핫핫 유쾌상쾌하긴 했습니다만은
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 제가 강의용으로 테트리스 만드는데 보름이 넘게 걸렸어요
<Drake_KR> 근데.. 테트리스 만드는데 가장 중요한게 뭘까요?
<imsu> 전 그냥 방정식이나 .. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=15858&p=81411#p81411
<imsu> 없애주는거? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런데 은근 찔리네요. 막상 저도 당장 만들어봐라 하면 ...?....! 하는 상황이 될지도 모르겠네요
<Drake_KR> 테트리스 만드는데 가장 중요한건 순서도에요
<Drake_KR> 플로우차트
<imsu> 킁킁
<Drake_KR> 전 '게임개발자가 되고싶다'고 하는 어린 친구들 있으면 항상 얘기하는게
<Drake_KR> '국영수 위주로 열심히 공부해서 대학 가세요'에요
<imsu> 옹?
<yemharc> 네...뭐어.... '게임개발자가 되고싶어요!' 하면서 보통 게임을 열심히 하고 오죠 (....)
<Drake_KR> 국어 : 사장님, 클라이언트의 의도를 캐치하는 데 필요함
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 영어 : 온갖 최신기술은 항상 영어로 써있는 수학책임
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그거 절실히 동감합니다
<imsu> 수학책.. 맘에들긴하는데
<Drake_KR> 수학 : 프로그래밍의 기본. 특히 집합, 행렬, 물리에 대해서 통달해야 함
<imsu> 어차피 다들 공식만 보잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영어 안읽고 ㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 근데.. 뭐 인공지능 관련 책 보면 알지만
<Drake_KR> 국산책은 거의 전무하다고 봐야죠
<yemharc> 없어요....
<yemharc> 몇몇개 있긴 한데
<yemharc> 내용이 참...
<Drake_KR> 그리고 거기서 공식이 나오긴 하는데.. 영어부터 읽지 않으면 전혀 이해가 안되는것들..
<imsu> 국산책은 간단한 신호처리 책도 별로 쓸모있는게..
<yemharc> 당장에 교보같은 대형서점 가서 컴퓨터쪽 인공지능 서가 가보면
<yemharc> 신경회로망이니 전문가 시스템이니 조금 있긴 있는데
<Drake_KR> 국영수 위주로 열심히 공부해서 대학가면
<yemharc> 내용은 외서 베끼다 말았거나 저자가 독학한 내용 정리한 정도에요
<Drake_KR> 막상 프로그래머가 되지 않더라도 번역만 잘 하면 돈을 벌 수 있다 << 이렇게 얘기해요
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 맞는 말씀인거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 현재 번역서가 영 쓸만한게 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래도 뭐 요즘 번역서는 믿을만 하잖아요
<Drake_KR> 근데 번역을 하는데 내용 자체가 다 이산수학 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 허접한 번역서 보면 욕나오잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 단어 껴 맞추기 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 예전에는 쌩뚱맞은 분야의 번역가가 컴퓨터 서적 번역해서 번역자는 모르고 독자는 못알아먹고....
<Drake_KR> 제가 보는 번역서 몇개 보여주고.. 애매한 문장 몇개 보여주면 열받아서 내가 번역하고 만다 <-
<Drake_KR> 이렇게 되더라고요
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Jargon File이 괜히 나온건 아니니까요
<Drake_KR> 뭐 요즘 아무리 번역서가 잘 나온다고는 하지만
<imsu> 근데 진짜 번역서적은 봐도 .. 그 뉘앙스를 못따라가더라구요 ..
<Drake_KR> 그게.. 다른 전문서적들에 비하면 공대쪽 서적은 아직도 멀었죠
<Drake_KR> 제가 우연히 80년대 요리관련 서적을 봤는데
<imsu> 단어 한두개 차이에 내용이 달라지는데.. 킁.
<yemharc> 그래도 그나마 업계서 좀 경력 쌓인 사람이 번역하면 그나마 읽을만 하더라구요
<yemharc> 코더 경력 말구요 (...)
<Drake_KR> 한글로 써있는거 보는거보다 걍 원서 보는게 더 잘 들어오던..
<imsu> 에휴.. 대학수업을 영어로 한다니 ㅋㅋ 어떻게 돌아갈련지 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 뭐 그딴 얘기는 다 떡밥이잖아요
<Drake_KR> 교수들도 유창하게 영어 하는거도 아니고..
<yemharc> 영어로 수업하는건 제가 볼땐 문제점이 뭔질 못잡고 있는걸로밖엔 안보여요
<imsu> 솔직히 전공수업 들으면 단어 하나 차이에 이해의 기준이 확확 차이가 나는데
<Drake_KR> 제가 영어회화를 잘 한다는 소리 많이 듣는데..
<imsu> 그걸 어떻게 영어로 말을한다는건지. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Drake_KR> 어떤식으로 대화하는줄 아세요?
<yemharc> 책 지문 읽히면서 혀꼬는거랑 발음 지적할 시간에 대화를 시키라고....
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> "야 마이클 너이새끼 일루와봐 와이낫 플라이 올 캐치? 내가 올캐치하라고 했잖아. 캐낫하믄 넌 캇트야 임마"
<yemharc> 오오오! 구성지다!
<Drake_KR> 이런식으로 영어를 해도 잘 통해요
<Drake_KR> 오히려 발음을 굴리면 잘 못알아듣는듯..
<yemharc> 근데 사실 외국인하고 대화할때 문법 틀리고 문장 못 만들어도
<yemharc> 사실 다들 알아듣잖아요
<sangho> 베트남 사람이 한국 와서
<sangho> 나 똥마려 나 쉬마려
<Drake_KR> 아예 한국식으로 발음을 하는걸 더 잘 알아듣는듯
<yemharc> 우리가 길 물어보는 외국인이랑 말 통하는것처럼
<sangho> 나 먹을래 밥
<sangho> 하는거랑 비슷하죠
<Drake_KR> 존슨탕 <-
<yemharc> ?!
<Drake_KR> 왓더헬
<yemharc> John and Johnson
<Drake_KR> 한국에 와서 먹고싶은거 있으면
<Drake_KR> 보통 음식이름 안에 재료명이 들어간다고 이야기해주면
<Drake_KR> 거의 반은 고대로 나온다.. 라고 얘기해줬는데
<Drake_KR> 걔이름이 존슨
<Drake_KR> 근데 식당이름이 존슨탕
<Drake_KR> 부대찌개전문점
<yemharc> ...............
<yemharc> 그 사람은 그걸 보고 무슨 생각을 했을까요......
<Drake_KR> 그러니까 왓더헬이라고 하죠
<yemharc> 아뇨, 말 그대로 이미지적으로 (....)     순간 무서웠을듯 하네요..........
<Drake_KR> 엄마손파이
<Drake_KR> 붕어빵
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 할머니 뼈해장국
<imsu> 몬살아 ㅋㅋ
<Drake_KR> 원할머니보삼
<Drake_KR> draco님이 언제 한번 한 얘긴데
<Drake_KR> 한국말 참 힘들다고..
<Drake_KR> "나 학원 끊었어" < 어떻게 해석해야 하죠?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 벌써 3시넹..
<Drake_KR> 샤워좀 해야겠네요
<Drake_KR> 강의준비 해야지 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Drake_KR> ~(-_-~)(-_-)(~-_-)~
<imsu> 졸립다 전 이만 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_KR> 저도 이만
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-10
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 아흐 점심 반찬 해야징 일요일이니깐 .. 헤헤
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ripple> :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세용~~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 낮술먹었더니.. 아 취한다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluetux: 실례지만 latex Makefile 은 어떻게 만드는거지요?
<razGon> 하이요
<razGon> 안드로이드곤입니다.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-02
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> Hello
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 평면의 좌표로 최단노선을 찾아가는 스크립트를 Prim 알고리듬으로 만들었는데, 혹시 이게 프림인지 아닌지 체크해주실 수 있는 분 계세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 씨앙, 이거 프림도 만들고 크루스칼로도 만들어야되는데 뭐가 이리 까다로운지...
<ihavnoth> 카드 사들도 다들 리눅스 지원한다고 하는데 직접 사용해보면 파이어 폭스 버젼 OS 버젼 어쩌구 하면서 동작이 안되네요
<yemharc> Seony: http://gmplib.org/manual/Prime-Testing-Algorithm.html
<Seony> 오호 이런 게 있었네요.
<Seony> 근데 제가 짠건 점과 점 사이의 거리를 기준으로 하는 게 아니라, (x,y) 좌표를 기준으로 하는 거라서 여기 공식에는 안맞을 거 같네요
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.personal.kent.edu/~rmuhamma/Algorithms/MyAlgorithms/GraphAlgor/primAlgor.htm
<yemharc> 이거는요?
<Seony> 음... 한 번 자세히 읽어봐야겠네요. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> http://www8.cs.umu.se/kurser/TDBAfl/VT06/algorithms/BOOK/BOOK2/NODE75.HTM
<yemharc> 요건 크게 도움은 안 될거 같긴 한데... 위에 링크 보시면 prim's도 있어요
<Seony> 음... 교과서에 나온 거랑 거의 흡사하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 짠 스크립트가 다크서클님이 갖고있는 책에서 나온 문제에 대한 답을 풀어낸거라... 일단 다크서클님 오면 한 번 의견을 물어봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<ihavnoth> 국민은행이 리눅스에서 뱅킹은 잘되는군요 11.10 기준으로...
<ihavnoth> 외환은행은 닷넷 프레임웍으로 짰는지 리눅스에서도 그냥 실행되버리는군요
<ihavnoth> Mono로
<yemharc> 허... 인블 1 만우절 기념 1달러 세일하네요
<ihavnoth> 국민은행이 웹어워드코리아 2012 최고대상을 수상했다는군요
<ihavnoth> SK플래닛이 틱톡인수했다고하네요
<ihavnoth> ... 저희 사무실 아래층이었는데 잘됐네요
<jasonjang> hi~ Seony
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 방해 않됐으면 좋겠습니다. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 지난 말일날, 세미나 다녀왔습니다, 여러 분 만났었죠.
<Mint> 흠 ㅎㅇ요
<jasonjang> hi~ all
<cartes9> 저도 세미나 갔었어요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요 jasonjang님
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요~ 어디 앉았었는지...통성명을 못했네요.!
<cartes9> 저도 잘몰라요
<cartes9> 포드립운영자님은 얼핏봤어요
<yemharc> 이번 세미나에 사람들 정말 많이 왔나보네요
<jasonjang> 모르는 분 들 말씀으로 8기가 유에스비 메모리 (또는 nipa 표시가 있는 메모리)라고 하지만.....발표 주제도 좋았었어요. 예밀~ 오랫만
<jasonjang> 선물은 학생들이 다 받아갔지만, 모자랐던 듯...
<yemharc> jasonjang: 네 오랜만에 뵈요 :)
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 반갑습니다., 여러분들 뵜는데...다 들 바쁘게 지내시더라고요. yemharc 님도?
<yemharc> 네에 뭐, 개발쪽은 리뷰 정도만 했는데 이제 완전히 개발겸임이 되놔서 좀 [더] 바빠졌네요
<jasonjang> 으...
<yemharc> 아무래도 이직시즌이라 많이들 나가더라구요. 충원된 인원은 아직 업무파악이 다 안된 상태기도 해서....
<jasonjang> 아~ 글쿤요
<ihavnoth> 월요일에 비까지 오니 일이 손에 안잡히네요
<cartes9> 저두요..
<ihavnoth> 혹시 우분투에서 모니터 3개 연결해서 쓰시는분 있으신가요?
<jasonjang> 3개 왜요?
<jasonjang> ihavnoth,  3개 왜요?
<ihavnoth> 3개 쓸려고요
<ihavnoth> 노트북 LCD + RGB 포트 + HDMI 이렇게 3개 쓰고싶어서요
<bluedusk> ihavnoth, 제가 전에 도전해봣는데
<bluedusk> 안되더라구요
<bluedusk> 2개까지밖에.;
<jasonjang> nick, open sea 이준희?님 등 여러분이 글케 쓰고 있는 걸로 알고 있어요.
<ihavnoth> 으윽
<ihavnoth> 쓰는 사람이 있으면 가능하다는 이야기니 시도해봐야겠네요
<bluedusk> ihavnoth, 강제로 ~/.config/monitor.xml 수정까지 해봤는데
<ihavnoth> HDMI 포트가 없어서 usb to HDMI를 사야하는데 이것도 사서 못쓰는거 아닌지 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 전 실패..;
<jasonjang> ihavnoth, 유튜브 검색해 보면 6~8개를 동시에 쓰는 사람도 있어요
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 그게 그래픽 하나에서 뽑아내는건 아닌거 같아요
<bluedusk> 아님 데탑에서 쓰거나
<bluedusk> 아님 제가 못하거나 ㅋ_ㅋ
<jasonjang> 당연히 글픽카드 1개에서는 아니죠.
<jasonjang> 일단 예전 메트록스 같은 경우에서는 듀얼 출력 지원..하쟎유~
<ihavnoth> 성공하면 포럼에 올릴께요... 일단 USB to HDMI를 좀 골라봐야겠네요
<jasonjang> 114
<minori_> 문의좀 드리겟습니다 무선네트워크에 장치가 관리되지 않음 이라고 나타납니다. 근데 이상한건 제가 지금 휴대폰 무선 테더링으로 인터넷을 하고있다는 겁니다...
<minori_> 연결편집 탭에서 제 테더링 네임이랑 똑같이 맞추니 작동은 하는데 ....
<jasonjang> minori_, 무슨 말씀인지 잘 모르겠습니다
<minori_> 네 두서없어서 죄송합니다.
<minori_> 음 일단 오른쪽위에
<minori_> 무선아이콘클릭하면
<minori_> 장치가 관리되지않음
<minori_> 이라고 뜨는데 연결을 장치편집-무선탭에서 이름을 정해두고 프로필을 저장해놓으니 작동을 하는군요
<jasonjang> so ?
<jasonjang> 에구...못 기다리고 외출합니다.
<Seony> 휴... 드디어 그래프 기반 프림 알고리즘 구현....
<cartes9> Seony, 축하드려요
<cartes9> 과제하시나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다... 네... 프로젝트
<Seony> 하지만 또 다른 길찾기 알고리듬을 구현해야할 차례...
<Seony> 이번엔 크루스칼... 힘드네요..
<ihavnoth> fancontrol이라는 스크립트 유틸이 있군요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-03
<oiig> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<bradly1> hello~
<ihavnoth> Hello
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: 그 과제 기준이 되게 애매하네요...
<Seony> 왜요?
<yemharc> 코드 자체는 딱히 ios 버전에 상관이 없어요;;
<yemharc> 그냥 스토리보드만 쓰면 되는거같은;;
<Seony> 스토리보드 추가하면 아마 iOS4 문법들은 에러표시 날껄요...
<yemharc> 아 그게, 문법이 틀려서 에러가 아니라
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 스토리보드에서 사용하는 전용 클래스가 몇개 있어요
<yemharc> 그래서 나는 에러지 syntax 문제는 아니더라구요
<Seony> 기준을 확실히 말씀드리자면요,
<Seony> 스토리보드로 옮기고 iOS5에서 없어진 코드를 수정해서 어떠한 warning이나 경고 표시만 안뜨면 되요.
<yemharc> 네 그거요.
<Seony> 그러니까 컴파일했을 때 아무런 에러메시지만 안뜨면 된다는거죠...
<Seony> 그냥 그게 다에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ. 그래서 딱히 문법문제같은건 아니더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그렇군요. 설마 하루만에 다 끝내신건... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 그건 아니고 어제 잠깐 봐봤더니 ㅎ;;
<Seony> 아... 그럼 예상보다는 훨씬 쉽겠군요..
<yemharc> 아마 갑자기 바빠지거나 해서 주말출근하는거 아니면 주말에 하루 가지고 놀면 뭐 그럭저럭 끝날거 같네요
<Seony> 오홋... 잘됐네요. 부탁드리는데 부담도 적게들고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보니까 아마 직접 하셨어도 별거 없었을거 같아요
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요. 예밀님 코드 받아서 한 번 자세히 훑어봐야겠어요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 애초에 수정할게 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 이게 뭐라고 할까...
<yemharc> 컴파일러에서 구문에러나면 그거 고치죠?
<yemharc> 그런 느낌이라;;
<Seony> 아... 암튼 다행이네요. 복잡하지 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 어머나.......
<yemharc> 메일 안 읽은게 2천개 넘었다고 경고가;;......
<Seony> 헐... 2천개... 저는 오자마자 바로 확인하고 필요없으면 삭제... ㅎㅎ
<Mint> 오오오 오늘은 말하는분들이 많네요
<ihavnoth> HDMI 소스 보고 있는데 뭔가 많이 복잡하군요
<yemharc> 아...이러면 안되는데;;
<yemharc> Seony: 왠지 스토리보드에 재미를 느끼고 있어요...
<yemharc> 이러면 안돼;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ :)
<Seony_> 혹시 자바스크립트 하시는 분 계세요
<fankh> Hi :)
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> Seony: 에러 한개 남았 (.....)
<cho_> 계세요?
<yemharc> 네
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cho_> 우분투 처음 깔고 시험삼아 글써본건데 규칙을 무시했었네요 죄송합니다. 규칙부터 읽어봤어야하는데
<Seony> yemharc: 헛... 빠르시군요... 아까 대화한지 얼마 안지났는데...
<Seony> cho_: :)
<yemharc> 읭, 근데 semantic issue가 엄청 뜨네요
<yemharc> cartes9: 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 네 옘핡님
<Seony> yemharc: semantic issue면 아마 해당하는 사항이 없을 때 나오는 에러일거에요..
<yemharc> 음, 확실히 경고 뜨는게 전부 semantic 아니면 ARC Restrict네요
<Seony> 네. 실은 제가 그것 때문에 부탁을 드린 거였어요
<yemharc> .......그러고 보니 스토리보드에 identity를 안 먹였구나.....
<Seony> 맥을 써온 5년 동안 지금껏 한 번도 부트캠프에 대한 고민을 안해봤는데, 이번에 부트캠프 깔려고 계획 중입니다...
<Seony> 디아블로 3 때문에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 맥버전도 있잖아요?
<Seony> 일단 첫판은 한글판으로 해보고 싶어서요...
<yemharc> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 ODD떼고 하드 달았는데, 부트캠프는 ODD가 없으면 설치가 아예 안되더라구요...
<Seony> 어쩔 수 없이 떼어낸 ODD USB 케이스 주문했어요..
<yemharc> 허어...
<yemharc> Seony: 멋지다 엑스코드 (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 역시 메뉴얼이 좋네요
<yemharc> xcode 환경설정 > 'Continue building after errors' 체크
<Seony> 오... ㅎㅎ 잘풀리는 것 같아 다행이군요
<yemharc> Edit > Refactor > Convert to Objective-C 를 실행하면 ARC와 관련된 모든것을 한번에 알아서 바꿔줍니다 (..........)
<yemharc> 에러없이 스토리보드 제외하고 그냥 iOS5 코드가 되네요
<yemharc> (....)
<Seony> 헐... 그렇게 간단할수가..
<yemharc> 한번 직접 돌려보세요
<[F5]Juicycool> hello! i cant see korean! what do i do?
<Seony> [F5]Juicycool: Install Korean fonts.
<[F5]Juicycool> i did it, i can see and i can type, but i cant see in freenode irc
<[F5]Juicycool> it work in Hanirc..
<Seony> This server's font locale is set UTF-8. It may cause that problem.
<[F5]Juicycool> oh! i c
<juicycool>  요시! 감사합니다!
<Seony> :)
<Seony> 아... 자바스크립트 땜시 짜증나기 시작하는군요...
<juicycool> 윈도우즈로 프로그래밍은 배우던차에 리눅스 환경이 좀더 퀘적할거 같아 설치했는데요, 윈도우즈 비쥬얼 베이직 같이 한글에 틀린부분 표시되고 하는 배우기 쉬운 프로그램 뭐 없을까요?
<yemharc> 파이썬?
<juicycool> c++ 배웁니당..
<juicycool> 파이썬?!
<juicycool> 한번 찾아보겠습니다!
<cho_> 와 우분투 사용해보니 컴퓨터 신로운 새상이네요
<Seony> 자바스크립트 하시는 분 계세요..
<Seony> 아... 어제는 파이썬, 오늘은 PHP, 내일은 오브젝트씨...
<cho_> 우분 투알아야할것 이한두개 가아니네요.
<bluedusk> 전 우분투 잘몰라요
<bluedusk> 그냥 쓰는..
<bluedusk> ...........
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<cho_> 실험삼아 서마인크래프 트실행할려 고해보는 데안되네요.
<cho_> 띄어쓰기 도이상하 게한 칸밀려 서띄어지 네스페이스도...
<cho_> 스페이스 가한 칸뒤 로띄어지 는현상 은어떻 게고치나요?
<bluedusk> ibus 입력방식을 한국어 - hangul 로 바꾸시면되요
<bluedusk> 태극모양 앞에 있는
<cho_> ibus 입 력방 식바꾸 는곳 은어디있죠?
<cho_> 찾았습니다.
<cho_> 한국 어korean 했는데 도스페이 스 가한 칸밀려 요ㅠ
<cho_> english typing is good
<cho_> 한글 만이러 네ㅠ
<cho_> 한글 만안되네요.
<cho_> 한 글테스 트하 나 둘
<cho_> 하나 하나
<cho_> 재부팅이 모든걸 해결해 주었습니다...;;;
<bluedusk> 둘둘
<bluedusk> 셋셋
<ihavnoth> 전자쪽 비 전공자가 가장 빠르게 그 분야를 습득하는 방법에 어떤 것들이 있을까요?
<suapapa> ihavnoth, 아두이노
<ong> 안녕하세요!
<ihavnoth> suapapa:  네...
<ihavnoth> 저녁 먹으면서 당구비+깐풍기 물렸네요
<ong> 깐풍기..!
<ong> 으아 밝기조절 말썽이네..잠시 재부팅 하고오겠습니다
<ong> 다시 왔습니다 후후
<ong> 우분투로 이사온지 일주일정도 돼가는데 신세계네요..
<cho__> 아...;
<cho__> 우분 투싹밀 고다 시깔았는데 도스페이 스이상하 게찍히네요.
<cho__> 대 체이유 가뭐지..
<cho1> hgㅗ ㅓ
<ong> 오잉
<ong> 흐얼
<ong> 스페이스 ...
<ong> 혹시 11.10인가 쓰시나요?
<ong> 저도 전까지는 그랬는데 12.04로 업데이트하니까 사라졌어요
<ong> 혹시 12.04에서 장치 이름 바꾸는 방법 아시는 분 계신가요 ㅜ?
<ihavnoth> Keil 컴파일러 wine으로 돌리니 버벅하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-04
<Seony> yemharc: 메일 잘 받았습니다. 지금 퇴근하니까, 집에 가서 해보고 말씀드릴께요.
<Seony> 일단 실행 자체는 이상이 없네요. 이제 스토리보드만 연결하면 될 것 같아요
<Seony> 암튼 퇴근합니다.
<cho1> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되십시오.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<cho1> 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 배고프네요
<Sunn1> 노크노크~~
<Sunn1> 질문들고 왔습니다. curlftpfs (ftp서버 마운트 명령어)를 sudo를 걸고 써야 하는데요, 혹시 이 명령어를 sudo를 안 걸고도 쓸 수 있게 권한을 내리는 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony> Sunn1: http://community.365managed.com/?document_srl=288
<Sunn1> 역시 Seony님이 도움주시네요...^^ 감사합니다. 디아블로3는 어떠신지요?
<Seony> 5월 15일날 개봉해요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn1> 기대되네요....+_+
<Seony> 저두요.
<Seony> 맥 쓰면서 한 번도 설치안해본 부트캠프를 이번에 처음으로 설정하려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn1> 부트캠프요...
<Sunn1> ?
<Seony> 맥에서 윈도우를 설치할 수 있게 해주는 툴입니다.
<Sunn1> 아^^ 가상머신같은건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 듀얼부팅 식이에요
<Sunn1> 아, 들어본거 같아요.
<Seony> 윈도우 부팅할 일이 한 번도 없었는데 처음 생겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 디아블로2에 관한 추억이 참 많아서... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn1> 으아~ ㅠ.ㅠ
<Sunn1> 저도 요즘 대항해시대가 자꾸 생각나서, 가상머신 돌릴까 생각중이였거든요
<Sunn1> 안녕하세요~
<cuwoom> 안녕하세요~
<cuwoom> 오랜만에 irc 들어왔네요.
<Sunn1> ㅎㅎ 저도 오랜만..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Sunn1> Seony: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 51696 2009-10-19 16:21 curlftpfs
<Sunn1>            drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 65536 2012-04-03 23:42 /usr/bin
<Sunn1> 두개 다 s가 걸려있지는 않는데, 어디서 찾아봐야 할까요..?
<Seony> 제가 드린 링크에 나와있습니다.
<Seony> 좀 더 자세한 설명이 필요하시면 setuid로 검색하셔서 도움을 얻으시면 되는데요, 참고로 setuid는 보안상 거의 사용을 자제하는 명령어에요..
<Sunn1> 제가 주신 글을 면밀히 못 살펴봤네요. 다시 공부하겠습니다.
<Seony> :)
<Sunn1> Seony 되네요. 제가 글을 반대로 이해했어요.
<Sunn1> 전 반대로 setuid를 빼야 유저권한에서 실행이 되는걸로 이해했네요.
<Sunn1> 그리고 이 부분이 서버를 운영하는 입장에서는 반대로 역으로 이용당할수도 있다는 말씀이시죠..?
<Sunn1> Seony: 감사드립니다...^^ 오늘도 하나 배워가네요.
<hello> 안녕하세요!
<cho_> 안녕하세요
<kitolll> 안녕하세요ㅠㅠ
<cho_> 휴...
<cho_> 우분투 처음시작해서
<cho_> 배우는 중인데
<cho_> c언어를 이렇게 까지 볼줄 몰랏네요 5시간씩이나..
<cho_> 그래도 구글링의 덕은 좀 본듯 ^^;
<cho_> 다들 뜨거운밤 되시길 빕니다.
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-05
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 EXT3,4에서 데이터 복구하는 윈도우 툴같은 거 있을까요?
<Seony> 다른 OS가 사용하는 파일시스템을 읽고쓰는데만해도 위험을 수반하는 행위인데, 설마 복구하는 툴이 있을리가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 우분투에서 복구프로그램은 있을까요?
<Seony> fsck라는 명령어가 있죠. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> VM ware로 돌리면서 복구해볼까해서요.
<razGon_Xch> 아..ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그정도면 코분투 라이브 같은 것으로 해도 되겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 비트가 달라서 안되려나요?
<razGon_Xch> 64비트 10.04LTS버젼으로 서버에 설치...
<razGon_Xch> 지금 서버가 없으니 제 능력이 대폭 감소되었습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 파일시스템은 비트랑 상관없으니까 가능할 거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 보통 레드햇이나 CentOS에서 나오는 배포판이 Rescue 기능이 있을텐데 요즘 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_Xch> yem님께서 알려주신 방법을 해야 하는데. 요즘 많이 바쁘네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 우분투는 없나요?
<razGon_Xch> 언젠가 해야되는데. 그타이밍이 지난 주말이엿는데. 잠자버리는데 쓰였다는..ㅠㅠ 애들 놀아주고..
<Seony> 우분투 부팅씨디 넣었을 때 Rescue라는 메뉴가 없죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 리눅스라는 운영체제 특성상, Rescue라고 해서 GUI를 예상하긴 어렵구요 결국 명령어로 모든 걸 해결해야죠...
<Seony> 레드햇 계열의 그 Rescue는 아마 복구관련 명령어들이 모두 포함되어있는 걸 의미할 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이번 사태로 느낀점이 많습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 서버에게 너무 힘을 실어주었더군요.
<Seony> 근데 무슨 일이 있었는데요?
<razGon_Xch> 아. 재부팅했는데. 부팅이 안되더군요.
<Seony> 음... 갑자기 그런 일이 생기는 게 좀 이상하네요...
<Seony> 하드웨어 이상이 아니고서야...
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 주구장창 블랙스크린만.... 비디오 신호는 들어가는데.
<kcm1700_> wubi에서 dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 같은 짓을 했더니 Windows 파티션이 날아갔던 기분이 드는데, wubi의 작동은 어떤 식인건가요 ? ~_~
<razGon_Xch> 예. 알고보니 서버를 세워 놓았는데요.
<razGon_Xch> 집에 오니 쓰러져 있더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 인제 기고 서기 시작한 울 둘째와 같이 지시한 첫째의 일이라 생각됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 심증은 강한데 물증이 없습니다.
<Seony> kcm1700_: 명령어 자체가 윈도우 파티션으로 접근하는 거라 그렇습니다.
<Seony> 음... 결국 하드웨어 이상이었군요..
<razGon_Xch> 거기가 원래 빈곳이였는데 아이 책이 들어서서요... 쩝.
<razGon_Xch> 아마도요.
<kcm1700_> 아... wubi를 켜면 하드웨어 접근 권한은 다 있는 건가요? 가상머신 정도로 생각했었는데 아니었나보군요.
<razGon_Xch> 코분투라이브로 마운트 하려니 인식은 되는데 안쪽으로 안들어가지더군요. V6라는 마크 있구요
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 그래서 제가 제 나름대로 세운 홈서버의 용도는 어디까지나 "매개체" 정도로만 쓰거든요...
<Seony> 서버 자체는 데이터를 아예 보관하지 않구요, 메인으로 쓰는 컴퓨터의 자료를 백업하는 용도로 그것도 외장하드 붙여놓고 합니다..
<Seony> 매개체라는 말보단, 중간다리 역할이라는 말이 더 어울리겠네요.
<razGon_Xch> 제서버는 혼자서요. VNC와 VM을 기반으로 한 클라우딩이든가 데이터 보관용과 그리고 미디어 센터로 씁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 허브?
<Seony> kcm1700_: 가상머신은 아니구요, /dev/sda1이라는 의미 자체가 첫번째 하드의 첫번째 파티션을 의미하니까 윈도우 파티션이란 말이겠죠...
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 영상물은 그런데 음악이라든가 의학용데이터. 개인비밀 데이터도 들어가 있습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 음... 그래서 아무리 서버가 있더라도 자료저장은 반드시 외장하드로..
<Seony> 똑같은 외장하드 두 개 붙여놓고 미러링 시켜가면서 백업하면 서버가 망가져도 별 염려가 없거든요..
<kcm1700_> 감사합니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 한두달마다 했습니다만, 이번은 자동동기화 시키는 방법을 써야 할거 같아요.
<Seony> rsync라는 명령어를 크론탭으로 주기적으로 돌리면 되구요,
<Seony> 아니면 실시간 싱크명령어가 있는데, 별로 추천하진 않아요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 서버는 역시 IDC가 좋죠...
<Seony> 파일시스템에 뭔가 변경사항이 감지되면 자동으로 싱크하는 명령어인데, CPU 사용률이 너무 높더라구요..
<yemharc> 비용도 별로 안 비싸고요
<yemharc> Seony: 음 질문이 하나 있는데요
<yemharc> 사파리 북마크...는 요새 동기화 되니 그렇다 치고, 메일 데이터나 RSS피드 데이터 같은것도 모두 ~/Library에 들어있나요?
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/lumbz
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 왜냐면 다 개인적인 데이터기 때문에 그래요..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그야말로 '컴퓨터 사용하면서 쌓인 모든 (개인)데이터'가 거기 다 있는거군요
<Seony> 네. 그래서 OS를 다시 설치핻 ~/Library만 덮어주면 다시 그대로 복원되죠..
<Seony> 타임머신은 ~/Library는 백업/복원 안해줘요. 그점을 꼭 염두에 둬야하죠.
<yemharc> 엑......
<yemharc> 그걸 안해주면 의미가 없는거 아닌가요;;
<Seony> 응용프로그램이랑 시스템 전반적인 세팅을 복원해준다는 점에서 의미를 두는 거 같더라구요.
<Seony> 음... 타임머신 안써본지 오래되서 확실히 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 확실한 건, 제 기억에는 설정은 복원이 안됐어요. 그래서 메일 클라이언트도 다시 다 셋업해줘야했고..
<yemharc> 으어... 그래도 많이 안써서 그런지 9g밖에 안되는군요
<Seony> 헐... 저는 23기가에요. 것두 브라우저 캐시 제외..
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ;;
<yemharc> 아 근데, growl 괜히산거같아요
<Seony> 왜요?
<Seony> 안그래도 앱스토어 올라간 뒤로 별로라는 소리는 좀 들었는데 진짜 별로인가보네요
<yemharc> 그게 일단 라이언 업뎃에 맞춰서 알림지원이 돼야 하는데 안되는게 많고요
<yemharc> 둘째로는 여름부터 알림센터 생기니 필요가 없을거 같아서요 (...)
<Seony> 오... 유료버전은 그런 게 되는군요... 전 그냥 채팅할 때 누가 저 부르면 알려주는 정도로 만족... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아, 시스템 업데이트같은걸 말하는게 아니라요
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐 링키누스만 해도 저번달까지만 해도 그로울 알림에 연동이 안 됐었어요
<Seony> 헐...
<yemharc> 그래서 알아보니까 알림에 관한 API같은게 바뀌어서 그로울이 업뎃을 해도 각 어플리케이션들이 업뎃을 안 하면 연동이 안 된다. (결국 기다려라)
<Seony> 너무 급하게 앱스토어에 올렸는갑네요
<yemharc> 그런것도 있어 보여요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 한쪽 어플이 그로울 연동기능이 없어도 시스템 자체에 대한 알림 기능이 있다고 하면
<yemharc> 그걸 또 서로 통신 가능하게 해 주는 API도 있다는데(스택오버플로) 그것조차 안 하고 유료로 판매하려고 올렸다고 욕 많이들 하더라구요
<yemharc> 게다가 결정타로, 산사자는 알림센터 보유 (..........)
<Seony> 음... 여름에 알림센터 나오면 이제 수명 끝이군요...
<yemharc> 뭔가 또 다른 매리트를 만들지 못하면 끝이라고 봐야죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 타임캡슐 살까 (...)
<cartes9> 두분다 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 꾸벅
<Seony> cartes9: Hi
<Seony> 타임캡슐이 에어포트에 타임머신 합쳐놓은거 아니에요?
<Seony> 그냥 에어포트에 외장하드 달아놓으면 기능상으론느 똑같을껄요... 외관상으로만 다르고..
<cartes9> 저 파이썬 어느정도했는데, 왠지 파이썬때문은 아니고 그냥 무드가 코딩이 하기 귀찮은 무드이네요;;
<cartes9> 뭐해볼까요?
<Seony> 놀아야죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 네! 히히
<Seony> 하기싫을 때는 그냥 노는게 최고.
<yemharc> 의욕은 있는데 흥미가 떨어진거면 노는게 최고고
<yemharc> 의욕도 없는거면 좀 문제가 있죠
<yemharc> 미약하나마 이거 하면서 머리를 식혀보세요 http://goo.gl/lumbz
<yemharc> Seony: 사실 그것도 그렇긴 한데, 일단 처리속도(?)에서 차이가 좀 나고
<yemharc> 그런거 이전에 지금 그런 백업툴에서 참 고민되는게, 한 1년만 외장하드로 버티면 아이클라우드가 절 구제해 줄거 같거든요
<Seony> 음... 집에 따로 홈서버가 없으시면 타임캡슐도 나쁘진 않을 것 같네요...
<Seony> 음... 아이클라우드는 용량의 한계가 있잖아요.
<yemharc> 지금 통합작업 열심하 하고 있고, 아이클라우드 용량하고 유료결제시 용량을 보면 왠지 가능성이 있어 보여요
<Seony> 아... 유료결제...
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 저는 아아클라우드로 아이폰 5기가 복원하는데 시간 너무 오려걸려서 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아마 그게 새로운 수익모델 중 하나가 아닐까 하는 느낌이 좀 들더라구요
<yemharc> 맥북프로같은 맥에어 안 나오려나아 (...)
<yemharc> 사용감은 문제가 없는데, 워낙 잘 돌아가니 되려 욕심이 생기네요
<yemharc> ...
<Seony> 이번에 새로나올 맥북프로가 에어처럼 얇다는 소문이 있긴 하죠..
<yemharc> 근데 그렇다고 11인치로 나오지는 않겠죠. 그래도 프로급 스펙인데 (...)
<Seony> 저는 시간절약이나 속도가 중요해서... 백업은 무조건 외장하드나 서버로...
<yemharc> 루머로는 15인치 맥북 프로에어(?) 라고들 하더군요
<Seony> 15인치로 나오는데, ODD 빼고 SSD달아서 얇게 나온다고 해요
<Seony> 근데 전 얇은 것보다 성능이 중요해서... 그냥 지금의 맥북프로 디자인도 그냥 쭉 나왔으면 좋겠어요...
<yemharc> SSD도 256 이상만 되면 사실 데이터 쌓아놓지만 않으면 문제가 없죠
<yemharc> 음. 잡스가 없다고 해서 애플이 허당은 아니라고 봐요. 라인업을 늘릴거란 생각은 안 드네요
<Seony> 네. 저도 SSD 240기가짜리 쓰는데, 내장하드 하나 더 붙여서 쓰다보니 아직 반도 안썼어요
<yemharc> 저도 하다못해 128만 됐어도 문제가 없었을건데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아마 한동안 쓰다가 중고로 팔고 2012 신형 에어(나오려나?) 아니면 프로에어로 갈아탈거 같아요
<yemharc> 아예 좀 무리해서 좋은걸로 (......)
<yemharc> 성능만 놓고 보면 아이맥을 사는게 낫긴 한데, 업무용으로도 쓰다 보니 결국 들고 다녀야 하더라구요
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 요새 그것보다 더 끌리는건, 책 절단기와 양면스캐너군요
<Seony> 저는 맥프로 제외하고 다 써본바, 성능좋은 맥북프로가 제일 좋아요.
<yemharc> 한국 전자책 시장은... 암울한것까진 아니지만 폐쇄적이에요
<yemharc> 차라리 내가 책 사다 쪼개서 만들고 말지 .......
<Seony> 디지털 콘텐츠에 대한 인식이 아직까지 좀 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 좋은 ibooks 어플을 쓰지도 못하는게 제일 열받아요
<Seony> 아직은 그냥 PDF 만들어서 동기화시켜서 다녀야죠.
<yemharc> ibooks auth에 양면스캔해서 ibooks 포맷으로 만들어주는 기능이 있다고 들어서 좀 기대중이에요
<yemharc> 아직 확실한 정보는 아니라는게 흠입니다마는
<yemharc> 사실 교과서 제작 포맷으로 나온거라 없는게 더 이상할 수도 있긴 하겠지만요
<Seony>  음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 아... 그나저나 2011 버전의 맥북프로가 있어서, 디아블로3 나와도 전혀 걱정이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사자마자 램 8기가로 업글했는데, 그새 또 16기가가 쓰고싶어지니..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 제가 맥북이 이정도 퍼포먼스를 보여줄거라고 전혀 예상을 못해서
<yemharc> "사서 후회할지도 모르니 일단 시작은 가볍게(?!) 해보자" 하고 에어 기본형에 램만 업글했던 거거든요
<Seony> 한국에서도 맥 중고값은 꽤 하죠?
<yemharc> 음, 그렇다기보다 중고매물이 거의 없어요
<Seony> 흐... 사면 거의 안판다는 얘기네요
<yemharc> 지금 중고맥북으로 나오는건 대부분 Core 듀오급이고
<yemharc> 간혹 나오는 신형 중고매물은 눈에 띄었다 하면 [sold out] 상태네요
<Seony> 음... 잘만하면 갈아타긴 쉽겠네요
<yemharc> 그래서 결론은, 아마 다음 맥북은 300만원 급으로 사지 않을까 하는 두려운 예상이..........
<yemharc> 그래도 뭐, 맥북(book)이니 '차라리 차를 사라' 정도까진 안 가겠지만요
<Seony> 제가볼 땐, 맥북프로는 15인치 제일 낮을 걸 사도 거의 무리가 없는 거 같아요.
<Seony> 어차피 그래픽카드 차이인데, 게임이나 영상작업 안하시면 뭐..
<yemharc> 근데 전 크기도 좀 중요하거든요
<yemharc> 네, 그래픽 카드는 사실 신경도 안 쓰고 있어요
<yemharc> CPU랑 램, 그리고 SSD 요 세개만 만족하면 되거든요
<yemharc> 300만원은 사실 예상이고, 만약 에어가 램 8gb만 지원해도 좋겠는데.....
<Seony> 음... 4기가는 만드는 사람 입장에서 에어의 용도로 봤을 때는 충분해보였겠죠...
<yemharc> 아뇨 사실 에어를 개발용으로 쓰는 제가 좀 이상한거라고는 생각해요;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 어때요. 그래픽 성능이 필요한 것도 아닌데요
<yemharc> 램이 납땜만 아니면 갈아치울수 있는건데...
<bluedusk> redhat 코리아에서 주최하는 워크샵 왔어요
<bluedusk> .........
<yemharc> bluedusk: 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> yemharc, 안녕하세요 (__)
<Seony> Hi
<bluedusk> 그닥 재밋는건 없고 자기네들 제품 홍보만 하네요
<bluedusk> 일이나 해야지..ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 하잇~!
<Seony> Ponics_beginner: 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 저도 그래픽카드 제일 기본 외장으로 선택해요.. 그런데 가끔 스타2같은 게임하려고하면 딸리더라구요..
<cartes9> 게임에 중독되지않게 해주는 예방효과랄까요;;
<Seony> 저는 뭐든 중독되지 않는 성격이라... 귀찮은거 딱 질색이거든요... 심지어는 좋아하는 게임 하는 것도 귀찮.... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 어우 진짜...
<yemharc> 진짜 좀 그 더러운 AX랑 강제 보안패치좀 없애자 쫌 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> yemharc 님도 맥유저 였는지 몰랐어요
<cartes9> 맥은 근데 진짜로 Windows보다 시스템이 쓰면서 덜 어질러지나요?
<cartes9> 관리잘해야할 주의도 덜하고
<Seony> 관리 같은 건 확실히 덜해요
<cartes9> 윈도는 초보자들 쓰면은 악성프로그램 같은거 실수로 잘깔리더라구요ㅗ
<ihavnoth> HTML로 레코딩하는 샘플 혹시 있으신 분?
<cartes9> ㅗ는 오타;;
<ihavnoth> 웹에서 스트리밍으로 오는 사운드랑 마이크에서 들어오는 사운드랑 믹싱해서 레코딩할려고하거든요
<ihavnoth> 웹노래방 기본 동작 테스트 중이에요
<yemharc> 아우... 이사람들이 진짜
<cartes9> ??;;
<yemharc> 윈도 바이너리를 주고서 리눅서 서버에서 돌려달라고 하면 나보고 어쩌라는겨.........
<ihavnoth> yemharc:  와인 고고싱
<yemharc> 서버가 램 1g인데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 점심 맛있게 드셨는지요?
<razGon_Xch> 질문있는데요.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 죄송. 잠시 마눌님 전화가 와서요.
<razGon_Xch> 일정시간마다 다른 컴의 하드와 연동되게 할수 있을까요? 백업의 개념으로.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 외장형하드로 백업하게만들거나요.
<ihavnoth> rsync를 추천합니다.
<razGon_Xch> rsync는 점유율이 높다던데요.
<ihavnoth> 그래요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> razGon_Xch 다른 컴의 하드와 연동...이라 하심은 자동 백업을 말하시는건가요 미러링을 말하시는건가요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 자동백업요.
<ihavnoth> 전 주로 새벽 2시에 걸어서 점유률은 신경을 못썼네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 일단 우분투에서 공식적(?)으로 권장하는 백업툴은 이런게 있습니다. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<ihavnoth> 사실 변경 내용이 별로 없으면 금방 끝나서 점유률이 상관없긴한데
<ihavnoth> 변경 내용이 많으면 곤란해 질 수도 있겠군요
<yemharc> 데이터 백업으로는 주로 rsync, simpleBackup 등이 일반 레벨에서 많이 쓰이고
<yemharc> 시스템 스냅샷 용도로는 클론질라, 아만다, TimeVault가 많이 쓰여요
<yemharc> 점유율은 사실 다 거기서 거기라고 보시면 되고
<yemharc> 그 중에서 원격-ssh 접속으로 백업연결을 해 주는게...... 사실 거의 다 해주네요 요즘은
<yemharc> 일단 검증된 툴로 추천하자면 rsync(Grsync 프론트앤드), simpleBackup이 있겠네요
<yemharc> 그리고, 일종의 클라우드 시스템처럼 지정 영역간 오토싱크를 원하시는거라면 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unison-file-synchronization-tool.html 이런게 있죠
<yemharc> rsync로도 가능하긴 한데 옵션이 좀 복잡하고 크론탭이랑 연동해야 해서 말씀하신것처럼 리로스 점유가 좀 높아져요
<Seony> razGon_Xch: rsync는 CPU 점유율 안높아요
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 그리고 rsync는 실시간 동기명령어가 아니구요.... 제가 말씀드린 건 다른 명령어에요
<yemharc> 음
<ihavnoth> 테스트 다시 해봐야겠지만 초기(처음 복사할때)에 rsync 명령어 때리면 프로세서 여러개 떴던거 같네요
<yemharc> rsync로도 실시간(비슷한) 동기화가 되긴 합니다.
<yemharc> 좀 복잡하긴 한데 대충...........
<ihavnoth> 그것 때문에 시퓨 점유률 높게 나올듯하네요
<Seony> 그게 rsync 쓰면 프로세스 뜨는 건 ssh 때문에 그렇구요, rsync는 리눅스 배포판들 미러링할 때 쓰는 명령어라서 안정성이 검증된 명령어에요..
<yemharc> $ rsync -vrulXt --delete --delete-excluded --exclude-from=/home/<username>/.rsync/exclude --log-file=/home/<username>/Desktop/sync-log.txt /home/<username>/ /media/<external hard drive mount point>/Backup
<yemharc> 이런식으로요
<Seony> 구글에서 만든 lsyncd라는 명령어가 있는데, 이게 편하지만 씨퓨 점유율이 높죠...
<yemharc> 여튼 검증된 물건으로는 역시 rsync+ssh 조합이 가장 좋고
<yemharc> 프론트앤드로 grsync가 있고 simpleBackup도 일종의 rsync 프론트앤드입니다.
<ihavnoth> 전 조금 단순한 옵션으로 rsync -avr --delete /home /mnt > /var/log/home.mirror
<yemharc> 내부 구동만 보면 rsync = simpleBackup이라 보시면 되요
<Seony> ihavnoth: --delete 보다는 --delete-after 추천해드려요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 찾아보고 수정해 놔야겠군요
<yemharc> 그리고 이런식으로 리눅스의 단점이 드러나죠
<Seony> 저는 rsync -avzgtpe ssh --delete-after --exclude=*.db 정도...
<yemharc> 뭔 옵션이 이리 많은겨 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 없는 것보다 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 예전에 레딧에서 본게 생각나네요
<yemharc> disown이던가 하는 명령어가 있습니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 얼마 전에 ODD 떼어내고 하드 달았다가 ODD 없으니까 불편하더라구요...
<Seony> 그래서 떼어낸 ODD에 케이스 씌워서 USB로 쓸 수 있는 하우징을 하나 샀거든요...
<Seony> 디아블로 하려고 부트캠프 설치하고자...
<Seony> 아 근데 짜증나게, 맥북프로 계열에서는 USB ODD로 부트캠프 설치는 안된다네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 grub를 부트로더로 설치하면 먹히지 않으려나요
<Seony> 하우징 싼것도 아닌데... 없는 것보다야 낫겠지만 암튼... 케이스 벗겨서 다시 ODD 달고 설치하려니 왜이리 귀찮은지..
<yemharc> 아, 근데 붓캠은 그럽을 싫어하니 안되려나...
<Seony> 일단 이번학기 끝내고 해야겠어요. 오늘 손댔다간 하루종일 아무 것도 못할테니...
<yemharc> 매직마우스 건전지 소모량이 크네요
<Seony> 충전지로 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그냥 일반 건전지요
<yemharc> 매일 쓰니까 한달을 못가네요
<Seony> 충전지 쓰면 10일을 못가는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 충전지인데 되려 짧네요;;
<cartes9> Seony, 피보나치 수열 생성 코드 제손으로 만들었어요
<cartes9> ^^ 으히히 기분이 뿌듯하네요 작은거지만;
<Seony> 파이썬으로요?
<cartes9> 네
<Seony> 파이썬이 쉽더라구요...
<cartes9> 파이썬이다보니까 정수형 한계도 없이
<Seony> 저도 알고리즘은 공부하기 싫어하지만, 파이썬으로 공부하면 그나마 좀 낫더라구요...
<Seony> Pseudocode랑 생긴것도 거의 비슷하고..
<cartes9> 아항
<hikary> hey
<Seony> Hi
<songjj77> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> Hi
<songjj77> 한국 채널 아닌가요...
<Seony> 맞습니다.
<songjj77> 혹시 리눅스 설치에 대해 잘 아시나요?
<songjj77> 물어볼게 있어서...
<Seony> 설치라면 구글에서 찾아보시는 게 더 빠를 것 같은데요...
<songjj77> 찾아봤는데 잘 안나와서요...
<Seony> 뭐가 문제이신데요?
<songjj77> 파티션은 잘 나눴는데
<songjj77> 막상 우분투를 깔기 시작하면
<songjj77> ext4 타입 시스템 파일을 마운트한는데 실패했다고 떠요
<Seony> 여기 채널은 글을 끊어치는 것에 대해 아주 싫어합니다. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<songjj77> 마운트 위치는 /    로 했어요
<songjj77> 아... 죄송합니다. 모르고 있었어요
<Seony> 괜찮습니다. 읽고 지켜주시면 감사하겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<songjj77> 네^^
<Seony> 파티션 나누고 포맷을 하고나면 그런 메시지가 나오나요?
<songjj77> 예... 파티션 나누고 부트로더 위치 지정하고 깔기 시작하면 떠요
<Seony> 메시지가 영어로 나와요? 한글로 나와요?
<songjj77> 한글이요. 제가 한글로 설치를 시작했거든요
<Seony> 똑같은 메시지로 구글링 했는데 검색되는 게 없다고 하셨죠?
<songjj77> 네...
<Seony> 음... 그러면요, 이렇게 한 번 해보세요.
<Seony> 영어로 설치하시고, 파티션은 이미 나눠져있을테니까 포맷하는 걸 꼭 체크하시고,
<Seony> 포맷하고나서 깔기 시작하면 영어로 메시지가 뜰 거에요.
<Seony> 그 영어 메시지를 그대로 적어서 저한테 알려주시면 제가 외국 쪽으로 검색을 해드릴께요
<songjj77> 네... 그럼 어떻게 알려드리죠?
<Seony> 다시 IRC 오시면 될 것 같습니다.
<songjj77> 아니 제가 지금은 시간이안되서요... irc 나가면 다시 못 들어와요
<Seony> 그럼 시간이 되실 때 해보세요. 그때 오시면 제가 되는데까지 도와드릴께요
<songjj77> 여기 항상 있으신가요? 제가 다시 들어올때면 내일이나 내일모레는 될텐데..
<Seony> 거의 항상 있습니다.
<songjj77> 네. 친절한 답변 감사합니다. 내일 5시에서 6시 사이쯤에 들어오도록 해볼께요.  정말 감사합니다~~
<Seony> 네 :)
<cho_> 후..
<cho_> 오늘도 리눅스 덕에 씨언어에 빠저 사는군요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-06
<acooda> 맨날 잠수야 >.<
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<hetroid> anyone
<hetroid> real chill here
<hetroid> and not idle
<Seony> Real chili, that's funny...
<hetroid> -i
<hetroid> no I
<hetroid> Seony
<hetroid> u answered
<hetroid> are you kor
<hetroid> a man with real seoul
<Seony> So, you mean you're looking for a somebody who can speak korean?
<hetroid> you dont?
<Seony> All we are korean.
<hetroid> *We are all korean
<hetroid> is that what you meant?
<Seony> umm, I'm sorry I don't understand what you want.
<Seony> Please just say what you want directly.
<Seony> How can I help you today?
<hetroid> oh
<Seony> 헐 뭐야 열받게
<songjj77> Seony 님 안녕하세요
<songjj77> 어제 질문 했던 사람인데...
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<songjj77> 영어로 해보고 왔습니다
<Seony> 메시지 붙여주세요
<songjj77> 저 메시지 어떻게 하는지 몰라요
<songjj77> 죄송합니다...
<Seony> 제 말은, 영어로 해보시고 나온 에러 메시지를 적어달라구요
<songjj77> 아... 네. 바로 적을게요.
<songjj77> The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCS17(0,0,0), partition #5 (sdb) at /  failed. You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu
<songjj77> 참고로 저는 usb에 우분투 11.10 버젼을 까는 상황입니다.  usb는 16기가 짜리구요.
<Seony> 음... 하드디스크가 스카시에요?
<songjj77> 스카시요?
<Seony> 음... 일단 검색하니까 많이 나오네요.
<songjj77> 한국구글로는 한개도 안 나오더라구요...
<Seony> 저 지금 한국 구글에서 검색한건데요 ㅎㅎ
<songjj77> 아... 영어로 검색하면 나오는구나...
<Seony> 한국이고 미국이고 그 차이는 아니고, 언어 때문에 그럴 거에요.
<Seony> 한국에서는 그런 에러메시지를 겪은 사람이 별로 없다는 말일 수도 있죠..
<songjj77> 근데 전 영어 그렇제 잘 못해요... 제발 좀 알려주세요...
<Seony> 방금 본 사이트에서 어떤 사람이 해결했다고 하는 걸 보니까,
<Seony> 다른 컴퓨터에 가져가서 우분투를 설치하고, 다시 그걸 되돌려놓고 쓰고있다는 사람이 있네요
<Seony> 혹시 컴퓨터에 장착된 램이 얼마나 되요?
<songjj77> 제 컴퓨터는 2기가요
<Seony> 스왑은 잡으신거죠?
<songjj77> 네. 1024 메가 잡았어요
<Seony> 스왑파티션으로 지정 하셨구요?
<songjj77> 네. 주파티션으로 마운트는 지정 안했어요
<Seony> 네. 그럼 다른 글을 봐야겠네요..
<songjj77> 이런... 찾은 줄 알았는데... 아깝네요
<Seony> 혹시 우분투 다른 버전으로는 안해보셨죠?
<songjj77> 네
<Seony> 10.04라던가...
<songjj77> 그거 생각도 해봤어요. 블로그에 올라온게 있어서... 근데 이왕이면 최신 버전 쓰고 싶어서 그런건데 안될까요?
<Seony> 일단 검색을 좀 더 해보죠. 저는 10.04 외엔 써보질 않아서요..
<songjj77> usb에 우분투 깔아서 써보신적 있으세요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그렇게까진 필요하진 않아서 안해봤어요
<songjj77> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 혹시 넷북이에요?
<songjj77> 아니요. 데스크탑이요
<Seony> 음... 그럼 또 다른 글로.. ㅎㅎ
<songjj77> 이거참... 제가 너무 늦게 들어왔나 보네요... 시간의 압박이..
<Seony> 시간이 없으시면,
<Seony> 일단은 10.04 버전을 받아서 한 번 해보세요.
<songjj77> 네... 그렇게 해볼께요. 신경써주셔서 감사해요.
<Seony> 이게 지금 문제가, 우분투 배포판 자체의 문제인지 컴퓨터 문제인지 알아야할 것 같네요
<songjj77> 컴퓨터에 딱히 이상이 있는거 같지는 않은데... 11.10 버전이 usb에 설치하기 적합하지 않은 것 같네요... 제 얕은 생각이지만...
<Seony> 참, 혹시 SSD에요?
<Seony> 아... USB에 설치하려고 하시는 거에요?
<Seony> 하드디스크가 아니구요?
<songjj77> 네... 제가 방금 말씀 드렸는데...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 usb로 설치를 하신다는 건줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 경우는, usb 메모리의 특성을 타는 경우가 많아요..
<songjj77> 아... ㅎㅎ. 16기가 짜리 usb에 설치하려는 거에요.
<Seony> 우분투 usb에 설치 라고 검색하면 엄청 많이 나오거든요..
<songjj77> 그렇군요.. fat32로 부팅가능하게 포맷을 하긴 했는데..
<Seony> fat32는 윈도우용 파일시스템이잖아요...
<songjj77> 예.. 그렇게 검색해서 해본거거든요.. 많이 나오는데 쓸만한 자료는 별로 많지 않더라구요...
<Seony> 그걸로 포맷해봐야 어차피 리눅스는 ext로 다시 포맷을 해야하니까 별로 의미가 없는 거구요..
<songjj77> 그거하고는 크게 상관 없는 건가요?
<Seony> 네... 설치 iso를 어디다 넣고 하는지는 제가 잘 모르겠지만, 어차피 리눅스는 ext로 포맷을 해야하니까, 그게 의미는 없는거죠
<songjj77> 일단 시간이 없으니 나중에 10.04 버전 cd로 다시 구워서 깔아볼게요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 넵. 다른 Usb가 있으면 그걸로도 한 번 해보세요.
<Seony> 특성을 많이 탄다고 하니깐요..
<songjj77> 넵.. 꼭 해볼게요.. 그럼 안녕히 계세요... 진짜 감사합니다...
<Seony> 넵. 또 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<wasikevin> is any one here?
<Sunn> 저 혹시 'rsync' 에 동기화된 목록을 확인하는 명령어가 어떻게 되나요..?
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ 잘못 동기화가 되어 파티션 하나가 엉뚱하게 꽉 차버렸네요.
<Sunn> 히궁, 멈췄다.^^;;
<mocha> 안녕하세요?
<jakattack> someone
<jakattack> I'm looking for something
<jakattack> it is korean
<jakattack> it is impossible
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-07
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> -.-;; 조용
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 역시 우분투코의 파수꾼
<razGon_OpQ> 서버는 아직도 깊은 잠에..
<razGon_OpQ> 질문있는데요 idc사용료가 얼마나 되나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 보통...
<Seony> 음... 종류마다 천차만별인데요,
<Seony> 성능이 그닥 중요하지 않다고 생각되시면, 가상서버를 추천해드립니다.
<Seony> 1년에 20만원도 안되요
<razGon_OpQ> 흠....몇기가까지허용될까요?
<razGon_OpQ> 가상서버라면 vm올려서 돌리는 거요?
<Seony> 네. 내부에서 컴파일을 한다거나 하는 CPU 점유율이 높은 작업만 아니면 충분히 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 몇기가까지 허용할까요?
<Seony> 왜냐면 단독서버 호스팅을 하게되면 월 10만원 가량 나가니까 개인서버치고는 비용이 좀 부담되거든요...
<Seony> 트래픽이요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 허용용량요
<Seony> 하드디스크요?
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<Seony> 보통은 작은데, 큰걸 원하시면 옵션을 더 붙여야겠죠..
<razGon_OpQ> 저장허용용량도 그렇구요 트레픽도요
<Seony> http://hosting.cafe24.com/?controller=product_server_virtual&method=linux
<Seony> 한 번 보세요
<razGon_OpQ> 옙
<Seony> 근데 하드용량은 추가하는데 비용이 꽤 비싸네요. 10기가당 11,000원
<razGon_OpQ> 그러게요
<razGon_OpQ> 실은 제 서버의 중요 내용을 백업해주는 이중서버를 구축해볼까했는데 조금은 고민됩니다
<Seony> 백업할려고 서버를 쓰는 건 좀 비용낭비 같은데요...
<razGon_OpQ> 개인서버 백업용은 rsyn가 낫겠군요
<Seony> 차라리 외장하드 더 달고 스크립트 돌려서 rsync로 백업해주며 ㄴ됩니다.
<Seony> 저도 그렇게 쓰는데요... 사진만 10년째 보관 중입니다..
<razGon_OpQ> 오!
<razGon_OpQ> 몇억의 가치가 있는 자료군요
<razGon_OpQ> 실은 제가 의사생활하면서 모아놓은 자료가 있는데요 그에 맞먹는 군요
<razGon_OpQ> 의학용 자료
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 경험으로 봤을 때, 홈서버에 외장하드 2개 물려서 이중으로 백업해주면 거의 문제 없습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 결국은 레이드0이군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 일단은 그리가야 겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇다고 볼 수 있지만, 저렴한 외장하드를 2개를 연결한거니까 하드웨어로서는 조금 다른거죠..
<Seony> rsync 명령어 옵션쓰는 건 제가 알려드릴테니깐요,
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<Seony> 너무 무리하지 마시고 그냥 외장하드 정도로 쓰세요'.
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇지않아도 1테라짜리있어서요
<razGon_OpQ> 그것만 복사해놓아도
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저처럼 홈서버는 운영체제만 부팅하구요, 모든 자료는 서버에 물린 2개의 외장하드와 제 컴퓨터에 놓여져있꺼든요...
<Seony> 이정도만 써도 거의 문제 없어요...
<razGon_OpQ> 아.
<Seony> 그러니 사실상 3중이라고 볼 수 있죠.
<razGon_OpQ> 넷북에 연결된 외장하드
<Seony> 제 컴퓨터에 자료가 있고, 서버에도 2개의 외장하드에 자료가 있고..
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그리고 제가 밤 11시에는 거의 항상 집에 있으니까, 11시부터 동기화 시작합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 이번 서버의 정지는 거의 멘탈붕상태까지 같습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 아.
<Seony> 제 맥북과 서버의 외장하드1번이 동기화를 마치면,
<Seony> 1번과 2번이 새벽에 동기화를 하죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그러면 집에서 컴은 다켜세요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 서버만 키는데요.
<razGon_OpQ> 아 외장하드였죠.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 11시에는 제가 항상 맥북을 켜놓는 시간이기도 하고, 자료는 다 외장하드니깐요...
<Seony> 외장하드가, 안쓰면 절전모드 들어가잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 리눅스 ext로 포맷해놓으면, 리눅스가 요즘은 워낙 흔한(?) 운영체제니까 딴데 물려서 자료 빼내기도 쉽고...
<Seony> 암튼 이래저래 괜찮은 방법이에요
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 외장하드를 ntfs가 아니라 ext로 포멧을해야겠군요
<Seony> 네. 요즘 리눅스가 흔해서... 특히나 라이브씨디가 있따는 게 윈도우보다 더 장점이죠
<Seony> 컴퓨터가 맛간 상태에서 진짜 방법이 없어도 우리에겐 우분투 라이브 씨디가.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 예 정말 장점이더군요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 NTFS 없어도 살만해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 코미디 유행어군요. 우리에게는 라이브씨디 있다우!
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 고민이 서버에 스스디를 물려야 되나 아니면 usb드라이버로 되려나 고민하고 있었습니다
<Seony> 심플하게 생각해서, 서버라는 게 일단 한 번 부팅하면 더 이상 하드 긁어댈 일이 거의 없잖아요.
<Seony> ssd 달아봐야 크게 쓸 일이 없을 거에요...
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_OpQ> 그래서 usb드라이버로 하려는데요
<razGon_OpQ> 이번에 공으로 16기가짜리생겨서요
<Seony> 저처럼 주력으로 쓰는 컴퓨터에서 포토샵 돌리고 vmware 돌리고 겜하고 그런 컴퓨터야말로 ssd가 필요하죠...
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 서버도 천도를 하려구요
<Seony> usb로 한다는 얘기는, 서버를 usb로 부팅하시게요?
<razGon_OpQ> 흠.....메인컴에 스스디.
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<Seony> usb 메모리스틱이요?
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 메인드라이버를 데이타용으로 분리하는 즉 윈도처럼 하는 건 어떤가해서요
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<Seony> 음... 불안하지 않으세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 예전에 8기가짜리 메모리스틱 한 방에 날리면서 다시는 중요한 자료 저장 안하거든요.
<razGon_OpQ> 불안하지만 데이타 날아가진 않을 거 같아서요
<Seony> 아예 인식이 안되는 사태가 생겨서... 이제 usb 메모리스틱은 그냥 임시자료 이동용으로만 써요..
<razGon_OpQ> 부팅은 usb. 데이타는 하드....이렇게는 어떤가해서요
<Seony> 그럼 자체 하드디스크는요?
<Seony> 아예 빼버리시는 거에요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요
<Seony> 음... 빼는 것도 아니면 기왕 내장되어있는거 그대로 쓰시면 될 것 같은데요...
<Seony> 굳이 위험을 감수하면서 usb로 쓸 이유가... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 음... 우리가 윈도처럼 부팅 하드와 데이타 하드 나누는건어떤가해서요
<Seony> 저처럼 놋북 안의 하드는 부팅용으로만 쓰고, 데이터는 외장하드에 넣으면 되잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그 부팅부분을 유에스비로 하는건 어떤가해서요
<Seony> 제가 미해병대 출신은 아니지만 ㅋㅋ 미해병대 구호 중에서 Simplify라는 구호가 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 놋북이 2테라 외장은 1테라..
<razGon_OpQ> Yes! Sir!!
<Seony> 알바하는데 왠 백인 할아버지가 미해병대 티셔츠 입고오길래 나도 한국 해병대라고 했떠니 이것저것 얘기해주면서 저 구호를 가르쳐주고 가더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> Gogogo!
<razGon_OpQ> ㄹㄹㄹ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서, 간단하게 생각해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 굳이 이렇게 저렇게 일 벌이는 것보다 간단한 구조로 간단하게 쓰면, 문제 생길 일도 간단해지죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> Rokm can capture the ghost. Bcuz they can see the clocking one!
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 누가 그래요?
<razGon_OpQ> 머릿속에 구상하는거죠
<Seony> 딴지 걸려는 게 아니라, 문구가 재밌어서.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그냥 제말장난입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 스타에서 마린은 고스트 못잡잖아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<Seony> 그때 "잡다"는 표현은 capture는 아니구요, 제 생각엔 kill로 쓰시면 될 것 같아요.
<razGon_OpQ> 아..
<Seony> 아 요즘 프로젝트 하는데 진짜 죽겠네요.
<razGon_OpQ> 넘 잔인한 표현이고 귀신이라서 두번죽이기가...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 프로젝트귀신이군요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네...
<razGon_OpQ> 어떤 건지요?
<Seony> 최단거리 찾아가는 알고리듬 구현해야되고,
<Seony> 파이썬으로 쇼핑몰 웹사이트 간단한거 만들고 있는데, 그것도 해야되고,
<Seony> 아이폰 앱도 만들어야하고..
<razGon_OpQ> 오.....
<razGon_OpQ> 오ㅗㅗㅗ!
<Seony> 한 번에 많은 언어를 해서 해깔......릴 줄 알았는데 그렇진 않더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 진짜 4주만 더 지나면 3개월 동안 펑펑 놉니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 첫 3주는 디아블로3만 주구장창 하기로 와이프랑 약속했으니 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 자 그러면 스팀팩!!
<Seony> 3주 디아블로 주구장창 하고나면 라스베가스로 고고씽~
<razGon_OpQ> 아! 진로는 정해졌는지요?
<Seony> 제 와이프 왈, 라스베가스 가면 자기는 안돌아올지 모른다고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨. 이번에 라스베가스는 놀러가는 거에요.
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이에서 가면 싸거든요. 4박 5일 호텔비 + 뱅기값 = %600
<Seony> $600
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 무슨 보안업체들간줄.ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 아
<razGon_OpQ> 정말싸네요
<Seony> 네. 카지노에서 돈 대주잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 제주도보다 더싼듯
<Seony> 많이 놀러와서 많이들 쓰고가라고.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기간만 잘 맞추면 $500짜리도 나와요
<razGon_OpQ> 오!
<Seony> 제 와이프는 이번에 카지노에서 한몫 잡고올거라고 너무 기대가 커서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 노노노
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 농담하는 거겠죠...
<razGon_OpQ> 욕심을 버려야합니다
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사실 카지노보다는 명품샵에 더 기대가 커요.
<razGon_OpQ> 역시....여자들이란..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프라다랑 버버리 아울렛이 있다고 해서...
<razGon_OpQ> Yemharc, 어서오세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 아웅!
<Seony> 제가 개인적으로 버버리 좋아하거든요.
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<Seony> 가격이 저렴해서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 담달에 홍콩가려던거 취소했는데 마눌에게 미안..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 4박5일 다녀오렸는데 취소했어요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 왜요?
<razGon_OpQ> 내년에나 다녀와야 될듯해요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 뭐 경제적사정? 때문이라면  ... 잘않믿겨지겠죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 그것보다는 마눌님께서 명품 빠시게 사실거 같아서요.ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> Yemharc, 서울은 날씨어떤지요? 보통 담주정도가 벚꽃만개할때인데요
<razGon_OpQ> Ihavnoth,안녕하세요?
<juyoung> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<juyoung> 한글 뛰어쓰기 문제를 해결하려고 하는데 검색한거에선 ibus에서 나비를 선택하라고 했다고 봤습니다. 제대로 본건지 모르겠습니다, input 메소드 스위처에서 나비로 바꾸고 재부팅하면 나비가 뜨는데 한글 입력이 되지 않습니다. 무엇을 잘못한건지 잘모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 우분투 버전은 어떤 거에요?
<juyoung> 11.10버전이에요
<Seony> juyoung: http://hwanud.egloos.com/2875145 혹시 보셨나요?
<juyoung> 예 그런데 설정을 다해봐야 할것 같아요. 설정바꾸는거 하나만 한것 같은 기분이 들어요 아하하하...
<Seony> 네. 저기 블로그 보니까 나비가 실행이 안되는 문제에 대해서도 해결방법을 적은 것 같네요
<juyoung> Seony님 감사합니다. 일단 설정 바꾸러 가보겠습니다.
<Seony> 네 :)
<juyoung> 다시 안녕하세요.
<juyoung> 나비를 적용하면 유니티에서 한글이 입력이 되지 않는 것은 아직 안 고처진 버그인가요?
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 한글은 입력이 되는 거 같던데요..
<yemharc> Seony: 저좀 살려주세요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 잉? 왜요?
<yemharc> 베이스 시스템(전투)만 구현된 게임 던져주고 2달후에 출시하래요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 저런...막 몰아부치는군요...
<juyoung> 전투만이면 반에 반도 안만들어진거 아니에요? 스토리라던가 배경이라던가 밸런스라던가 거이 아무것도 없는 거나 다름없는거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 프로그램쪽으로만 보면 베이스는 갖춰진거긴 해요
<yemharc> 사실 게임이란게 전투시스템이 50%나 마찬가지니까요
<yemharc> 문제는 언제나 버그픽스죠
<Seony> 흐... 저는 최단경로 찾는 알고리듬 구현 때문에... 머리아프네요
<juyoung> 알고리즘 구현은 인터넷에 많이있긴하지 않아요? 물론 혼자 짜려고 하면 머리가 터질 것 같지만요
<Seony> 어제 이거 하다가 새벽 4시 30분에 잠들고 오늘 아침에 비몽사몽으로 돌아댕기다가 몬스터 한병 빨고 또 다시 비몽사몽으로 고민 중... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구현이야 되어있죠. 좀 다른 경우라 그렇지만요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 최단거리 구하는 알고리즘이라니, 불가능한걸 시키는 사람은 싫어요 (...)
<juyoung> yemharc님 최단거리 알고리즘 현실적으로 불가는한 점이 있는 건가요?
<yemharc> 음... 요샌 뭐라고 부르는지 모르겠는데 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 셀러리맨 알고리즘이라고 했던 기억이 있네요
<yemharc> 각각 떨어져 있는 A B C D E 5개의 집을 방문하는데 최단거리로 돌 수 있는 거리를 구하는 뭐 그런거죠
<Seony> juyoung: 여러가지가 있습니다. Prim, Kruskal, Dijkstra, Bellman-Ford 등등...
<juyoung> 인터넷에 찾아보니 이것저것 계산하는 게 전체 크기가 늘어날 수록 엄청 부담스러워 질 것 같은 데요. 거기다 알고리즘도 생각보다 많군요. 최단거리 하나 구하는 건데요.
<juyoung> 저는 이만 나가겠습니다 안녕히계세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-08
<Seony> 알고리즘 순서도 짜는데만 3시간... 덴장...
<Mint> ㅎㅇ
<dkejdm> 안녕하세요
<dkejdm> 우분투 12.04 언제 출시 되나요?
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<dkejdm> 태블릿pc와스마트폰도 나온다고 들었는데
<dkejdm> 언제쯤 나오는지요?
<cartes9> 저말고 다른분에게 여쭤보시는게 좋을것 같아요
<cartes9> 저는 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 서버에디션 쓰고있어요
<dkejdm> 혹시 아시는분 안계신가요?
<dkejdm> 기대됩니다~ 태블릿pc가....특히 기대 되는데요~
<dkejdm> 이번에 novo7 paladin과 aurora도 나온다고 들었거든요
<cartes9> 오...
<dkejdm> 그나저나 active x는 언제쯤 사라질까요?
<dkejdm> 하루 빨리 사라져서 리눅스에서도 인터넷뱅킹을 할 수 있었으면 좋겠습니다
<Sunn> Seony_님 계세요....?
<juyoung> 안녕하세요
<oming> 안녕하세여
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-01
<razGon_Web> Seony: 멋진 일요일 오후군요.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> (__) 좋은 아침이길 바랍니다.
<readytoact> 전 아니니까 ㅜㅠ
<ahoops_> 월요병이신가요?
<readytoact> ahoops : -_-.. 주말도 없었는데 월요병이 있나요
<Seony> razGon_Web: 안녕하세요.  멋지진 않지만 나른합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> Seony: 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 부럽긴요.  주말을 하루 늦게 겪는 건데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ'
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 요즘 고객사가 ㅇ은행이라
<readytoact> 은행출입하는데.. 은행안에서는
<readytoact> 아무것도 못하네요. 다음, 네이버, 구글
<readytoact> 다 막아버렸어요 -0-
<readytoact> 3.20 사태 이후로  빡세졌네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 소문으로는 윈도우 서버 쓰는 은행만 털렸다고 들었어요
<readytoact> Seony: 뉴스보시면 아시겠지만..
<readytoact> 백신서버 업데이트 모듈로 위장된 파일들이-
<readytoact> 저희가 낸 보고서 링크 올려드릴테니 함 보세요
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다
<readytoact> https://www.facebook.com/nshc.redalert
<readytoact> 여기 최종보고서 보시면 되요.
<Seony> 넵
<readytoact> 로지텍에서 마우스대용 터치패드 나왔든데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 사볼까.. 고민중;
<autowiz2015> act 님 하이요~~
<autowiz2015> 서니님도 하이요~ 오랜만에 뵙네요...
<readytoact> autowiz2015: 오랜만임다 (__0
<autowiz2015> 별고 없이 잘 지내시고 계시온지요??
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> autowiz2015: 네 별고있지 못지내고 있습니다.
<autowiz2015> 두명이서 계속 낑낑 거리던 부서에 올해에는 사람이 많이 배속되어서 좀 살만해질거 같네요...
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 즐거운 밤 되세요
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 봄비가 내리는 아침이네요. 시원한 봄비처럼 상쾌함 가득한 하루 되세요 ~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-02
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<readytoact> -_-;
<readytoact> 엇
<readytoact> ndsin: -_-^
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 같은 회사 다니시는 readytoact님
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> ndsin:  뉘심?
<ndsin> 20미터거리 두고 보이네요........
<ndsin> 헝헝 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 같은회사 다른...
<ndsin> 다른 느낌
<readytoact> 다른.. 명함?
<ndsin> 일 안하시고
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 전 켜놓기마 ㄴ했는데 말거셨듬.....
<readytoact> 난 어제부터 켜져 있어어요 .
<readytoact> 이거 왜이래요
<ndsin> 헐.....
<readytoact> 39년만에 네이트온 깔았는데
<readytoact> -_- 아무도 말을 안거네
<nanun> 아.. 네이통 ;;
<nanun> 리눅스를 주 운영체제로 쓰게 된 순간부터 이상하게 네이트온을 안쓰게 되더라구요
<readytoact> nanun 전 피진에 플러그인 올려서 썼는데
<Work^Seony> 왠지 사내정치의 느낌이.. ㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 스마트폰 넘어오고 gtalk 쓰면서
<readytoact> 그냥 피진으로 다 통일 했다가
<readytoact> 모니터를 세개 쓰면서 모니터 하나를 메신저요 용으로 ..
<nanun> 처음에 pidgin으로 쓰다가, 그냥 빼게 되더라구요
<nanun> 헉 3개나..
<readytoact> 마플 피진(irc/gtalk/icq), 네이통 메인이랑 대화창 등등
<nanun> 전 두개만 써도 전자파가 절 떄리는 느낌이에요 ..
<nanun> 그래서 하나만 집중적으로 볼 때 하난 전원을 아에 꺼둬요
<readytoact> 음..
<Work^Seony> 저는 그냥 썬더버드로...
<readytoact> 일단은 메인은 노트북인데
<Work^Seony> 안되는게 없던데요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 아 썬더버드?
<readytoact> 이멜 클라이언트 말슴하시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네. 근데 거기서 구글톡도 되고 페북챗도 되고..
<nanun> 썬더버드에서도 메신저 기능이 있어요?
<nanun> 오홍
<readytoact> 오
<Work^Seony> 별거 다되던데요
<readytoact> -_- 썬더버드 깔기 귀찮...
<nanun> 집에서 쓰면서도 몰랐네요 ㅋㅋ
<nanun> 그냥 메일만 봐서 ;;
<readytoact> 새로 옮긴 회사에서 고객지원을 맡다 보니 ..
<readytoact> 모니터 하나는 CRM 쓰고 하나는 메신저 쓰고. . 메인이 노트북 액정인데
<readytoact> 정작 게임은 -_-.. 가장 작은 노트북 액정으로만 하다니
<Work^Seony> byobu 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<readytoact> 게 뭔가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭐랄까... 터미널에서 돌리는 screen 같은 프로그램인데, 아주 많은 기능을 제공해요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 터미널 내에서 F1-F4키로 창을 넘어다니닐 수 있게 해준다거나,
<Work^Seony> 예전에 입력했던 명령어 검색기능도 있고..
<readytoact> 얼른..
<readytoact> -_- PC용 카톡이 정식 배포되야지..
<readytoact> 지금 휴대폰 도 모니터에 띄워놓고 쓰는데
<Work^Seony> PC용 만들고있긴 한거에요?
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 국내에서 베타 테스트 진행중입니다 .
<nanun> seony/ screen보다 장점이 많나요? ^^
<nanun> 전 마이피플처럼 웹에서 접근할 수 있게만 정식 제공하면 좋겠습니다. :)
<Work^Seony> nanun, 장점은 당연히 훨씬 많다고 하네요.  좋아하는 사람은 이거 없이는 터미널 못쓴다고 할 정도던데요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> screen이 뭐죠?
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> -_- 왜 나만 모르지
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nanun> screen도 몇년 옵션 정리하면서 쓰다보니, .. 역시 익숙한게 편해지더라구요 ;-) byobu 말고 유사한게 몇개 더 있던데..
<Work^Seony> screen은 그러니까, 예를 들자면 ssh 접속한 터미널을 닫으면 거기서 작업하던 모든 작업이 다 죽잖아요
<nanun> readytoact / 원격 작업하기 편합니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 screen은, 터미널을 닫아도 그 상태 화면과 작업 내용을 계속 유지시켜줘요
<readytoact> 오
<Work^Seony> 그런 용도로 많이 쓰죠
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 좋다
<Work^Seony> 그러한 형태의 "가상 화면"을 얼마든지 띄울 수도 있구요
<readytoact> 오오오오
<readytoact> +_+
<nanun> 관리 차원에서도 좋고, 프로그래밍 하기에도 좋습니다.
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 근데 윈도에선 쓸일이 없네요;;
<readytoact> 젠장
<readytoact> 윈도용 스크린도 있나요
<nanun> 아.하.
<Work^Seony> nanun, 혹시 tmux 아세요?
<nanun> seony/ 네, 들어보고 잠시 써봤어요. 아까 생각이 안 났던게 tmux였어요
<Work^Seony> byobu는 tmux랑 비슷한 툴인데, 이러한 류의 프로그램에 관심이 있으시면 여기를... http://jeen.tistory.com/entry/tmux-왜-나는-screen-을-버렸는가
<nanun> 한번 읽어볼 필요가 있겠는걸요 ^^
<nanun> screen쓰다보면 .. 창을 여러개 vi창 처럼 이동/크기변경이 아쉬울 때가 있었는데..
<nanun> 보내주신 페이지는 간단한 설명이군요 ^^ 저도 screen에서도 분할/병합등 조합해서 쓰고 있어요
<nanun> 오늘 오전엔 잠시  tmux랑 byobu를 살펴봐야겠어요-
<Work^Seony> 저도 좀 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> seony님은 screen혹은 유사 프로그램으로 보통 어떤 기능들을 쓰고, 아쉬워 하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 사실 창 여러개 띄우는게 제일 귀찮았어요 ㅎㅎ  저는 개인적으로 프로그램을 전체화면으로 띄우는걸 싫어하거든요
<Work^Seony> 최대한 많은 프로그램을 최대한 작은 화면으로 띄워서 화면을 가득 채우는 편이죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서 가상화면도 거의 안써요.
<Work^Seony> 아예 안쓴다고 봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간 그나마 쓰던게 screen이었는데, 제 사수가 byobu 쓰는거 보고 좀 신기해서 관심 좀 가져볼려구요
<nanun> 간단히 살펴보니 screen vs tmux가 맞겠네요, byobu는 두개 중 하나를 backend로 골라쓰는 거라고...
<Work^Seony> 그런거였군요
<nanun> 병풍의 일본 발음이네요, 우리나라 사람이 멋진 프로그램 만들어서 한글 발음으로 하나 만들면 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<readytoact> 음.. 신입직원을 위한
<readytoact> 교육 커리큘럼을 만들어야 하는데...
<nanun> @.@ 어떤쪽이세요?
<readytoact> 솔루션 설치 지원입니다.
<readytoact> 다양한 고객사의 환경에 맞게 ...
<nanun> 아..
<nanun> seony/ 전 아무래도 screen을 고수해야 할 것 같아요 ^^
<nanun> 제가 원하는 기능을 쓰기에는 타이핑이 screen쪽이 적네요. 원하는 기능은 거의 동등하구요
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요
<Seony> 저는 그냥 암것두 안쓰기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 덕분에 screen / tmux man을 훑어봐서 몇가지를 더 알게되었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 근무중이상무
<samahui_> 근무중 이상 유
<samahui_> 배고파요 ㅋ
<readytoact> 짭짭
<samahui_> 오늘은 칼퇴근을 해야겠네요
<samahui_> 다들 즐거운 저녁 시간 되세요 ^^
<razGon-H5018> 안녕하세요?
<razGon-H5018> 역시나. 아무도 하긴 낮시간으 바빴습니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon-H5018> 나중에 뵈요!
<razGon_Xch> 모두 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 으어.....퇴근합니다아
<samahui> 요즘은 여기도 많이 한산하군요.
<samahui> Seony님 출근하셨군요
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아직까지 계신 거에요?
<samahui> 내
<samahui> 갔다가 다시 왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 정신이 혼미 해요 ~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐.... 그렇군요... 무쟈게 피곤하시겠어요
<samahui> 한시간 반 정도 잠도 잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 중간에 필히 낮잠을... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 낼 현진이 선발경기 한다고해서
<samahui> 그때 야근을 핑게로
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보면서 잠좀 자야죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 물론~ 지금 하는거 다 끝냈을때 이야기지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 한국시간으로 몇시에 해요?
<samahui> 지금 새벽 3시 36분이요
<Work^Seony> 아니 그 야구요. 류현진 등판하는..
<samahui> 아
<samahui> 그건 11시요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 못보겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 시간이면 여기는 새벽 4시이니..
<samahui> 아~ 그렇군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 아침 11시요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지금부터 7시간 30분정도 남았군요
<samahui> 후딱 일하고
<samahui> 잠도 좀 자놔야 내일 오전 회의하고 일 마무리하고
<samahui> 10시 좀 넘어서 부터 잠을 핑게로 숙직실에 짱 박혀야죠
<Work^Seony> 얼른 끝내고 좀 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 네. 수고하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 오늘 날씨 좋네요.
<razGon_web> 이번주에 전주-군산간 벛꽃길 드라이브 가렵니다.
<razGon_web> 광주의 상록회관은 벚꽃이 만발 합니다.
<samahui> 저도 가고 싶어요
<samahui> 서울도 강뚝에 개나리들이 만연하더군요
<samahui> 봄은 봄이네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-03
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한아얄씨 우분투 방은 대화가 완전히 죽었더라구요
<razGon_web> ^^;; 제가 학회땜시 바빴습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 원래 제가 이야기좀 드려야 하는데.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 거기서도 대화를 종종 하시나봐요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: Aloha!
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 여기 말고 한아얄씨요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<razGon_web> 거기는 안가보았죠.
<razGon_web> 여기만 대화합니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 여기도 대화 못하는데. 거기까지.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 접속만 하는데요, 최근 한두달 사이에 대화가 단 한 줄이라도 나오는걸 본적이 없네요
<razGon_web> 혹시 다른 곳으로 옮긴건 아닐까요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨. 서버가 멀쩡히 운영되고 있으니까 옮긴건 아닐 거에요.  사실상 더 이상 옮겨갈데도 없구요
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> (__)
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<nanun> 네 좋은 아침입니다 :)
<readytoact> 아침부텀
<readytoact> -_- 할게 많네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 고언어 사용자 모임에서 오는 4월 20일에 미니 컨퍼런스를 합니다. 발표자 구걸하러 왔어요. 굽신굽신 http://goo.gl/HEB1Q
<readytoact> IBM 문서자료실이 없어졌네요
<readytoact> -0-.. 고...고언어!!!
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 오픈스택 관련해서 한국에서 책 같은거 나온거 있어요?
<yemharc> 책은 좀 있는데 별로 기대는 하지 마세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 오픈스택에 대한 개념이 안서서 그런지, 노바에 Ceph랑 OSD를 붙여서 이걸 스토리지로 쓸려고 하는데, 도저히 감이 안오네요
<razGon_web> 한글판으로 서버쪽으로 보는 바이블 같은 메뉴얼있을까요? 데비안이나 우분투로요. 레드헷도 괜찮습니다.
<Work^Seony> 한 마디로 리눅스 서버운영에 관련된 서적을 찾으시는군요
<yemharc> 전문적인거라면 [리눅스 서버 관리 바이블 v3.0]
<Work^Seony> 그런건 많이 나와있을텐데요..
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 공식적으로 나오는 책도 있꼬...
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 저녁 입니다
<samahui> 다시 왔습니다.
<samahui> 휴
<samahui> 컴퓨터 새로 구입해서 새로 OS설치하고 자료 옮기고 개발환경조성하고
<samahui> 정신이 없네요
<samahui> 아직도 업데이트에 프로그램 설치로 계속 껐다켰다 반복중입니다
<samahui_web> 윈도우 업데이트가 하루 종일 걸리는 군요
<samahui_web> 확 리눅스로 이놈도 밀어 버릴까 하는 생각이 스믈스믈 피어오르는 군요
<ahoops_> 가상머신을 원본을 하나 잘 만들어두세요 -ㅅ-;
<nanun_h> 안녕하세요 ^_^
<samahui_web> 누구없어요?
<samahui_web> 아무도 없군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<samahui_web> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> Seony님도 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-04
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 북한이 오늘이나 내일 미사일 쏘겠다고 선언했군요
<nanun> 걱정이네요 @.@
<razgon-H5018> 후. 겨우연결요
<samahui_web> 즐거운 밤 되세요
<samahui_web> 너무 졸려서 눈 좀 붙이고 일해야 겠네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-05
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<twinsnx> 长颈鹿 창징루. 長頸鹿 장경록. 길 장, 목 경, 사슴 록.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<nanun1> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 갈수록 채널이 썰렁해지고있어요.
<ahoops_> 이건 전부 nanun1님탓이죠.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 탓 안하시나 했네요
<yemharc> 제가 요즘 일에 집중을 못 하는건 Seony님 때문입니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 왜요? 저는 요새 챗 조용한데요
<yemharc> 맨날 야근에 철야로 고생중인데 바다건너 낙원에서 손짓이라뇨...... OTL
<Seony> 아~ 근데 그건 진심이에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아...... 이번 주말은 꼭 쉬어야.........
<yemharc> 이번주도 넘기면 3주 풀타임이네요........
<Seony> 흐... 고생이 많으시군요...
<bluedusk> ,안녕하세요 (__)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 제 탓이였군요! ㅜ.ㅠ
<nanun> 그래서 가셨구나 ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이눔의 인터넷 ㅠ
<nanun> ahoops/ 저때문이군요!
<nanun1> ahoops/ 아니, 저때문인가요?!
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 벌써 6시가 넘었군요.
<ahoops_> 슬슬 파티타임이군요.
<ahoops_> 솔로녀들이 모여들고있어요. 언제나 이런식이죠 뭐.
<readytoact> 음?
<readytoact> 전 공항
<readytoact> 뱅기 탑승대기
<Seony> 오오 어디 가세요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 캄보디아 감다
<readytoact> https://www.facebook.com/nshc.redalert
<readytoact> 회사 웍샵
<Seony> 왠 캄보디아로 가나 했더니 그런 사연이 있었군요
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ 네-
<readytoact> Seony: (__)
<readytoact> 이회사.. 독특합니다. -0-...
<ahoops_> readytoact: 독특하군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Seony: 요즘 심심하자나요. 책임지세요.
<Seony> zz
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Pyongyang> :)
<Work^Seony> 평양... ㅎㅎ
<Pyongyang> Long Live The Great Leader!
<Work^Seony> Long live is true, but not great leaderm lol
<Pyongyang> Kim Il-Sung The Great Leader!
<Pyongyang> Kim Il-Sung The Founding Father
<Pyongyang> We will destroy the USA and its allies
<Pyongyang> Long Live North Korea!
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 여기 비오네요. 이제 봄비의 시작인가봐요
<razGon_web> 저는 진료 시작하겠습니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-06
<Pyongyang> XD
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76dev> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76dev,
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76dev, 오래간만!
<razGon_Xch> 쏘리.. 미안.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 음.. 맛의 올가미!! 맛의 덫!!
<JSTae76dev> razGon_Xch: ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 비가 오니 졸립네.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<miracleCS> 안녕하셍
<miracleCS> 요
<miracleCS> 아~~~ 이런 좋은곳이 있는지 이제야 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<miracleCS> 혹시 html 편집기 한글도 지원가능한 유틸 추천 해주실만 한것 있으시면 추천 좀 부탁드립니다
<miracleCS> 아무도 말씀을 안하시넹 ㅜㅜ
<razgon-H5018> 안녕하세요?
<razgon-H5018> 굳모닝입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-07
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<bitxtibg> 반갑습니다....오늘 처음으로 이 채널에 들어온 뉴비입니다.
<Seony> 어서오세요
<bitxtibg> seony님 운영 취지를 읽어보고서..조금 긴장됩니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 긴장하실 건 없어요.  어디까지나 "지향"하고자한다는 거죠.
<bitxtibg> 감사합니다...최대한 취지에 부합하도록 노력하겠습니다.
<Seony> 감사합니다 :)
<Seony> 그나저나 오늘 주말이라 사람이 많이 없네요
<bitxtibg> ㅎㅎ..그렇네요
<bitxtibg> 저두 irc는 하두 오랫만이라...사용법을 다 잃어버려서
<Seony> 아마 사용법을 따로 익혀야할 필요는 없을 거에요
<bitxtibg> 조금씩 적응하도록 도와주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<Seony> 여기는 해외에서 운영되는 곳이다보니 저희가 컨트롤할 수 있는 부분이 별로 없거든요
<bitxtibg> 사실...이런 채팅을 애엄마가 싫어해서..거의 못 하거든요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 아.. 저희 와이프랑 비슷하네요.  제 와이프도 제가 채팅하고 있으면 "챗질" 그만 하라고 난리거든요
<bitxtibg> ㅎㅎ...그러시군요..저두 그 심정 잘 이해합니다...
<bitxtibg> 여기서는 seony님을 아이디로 부르나요? 아님 방장님? 이렇게 부르나요??
<Seony> 그냥 seony 아니면 서니 로 부르시면 됩니다
<Seony> 보통 IRC에서 닉네임 자동완성 기능을 많이 애용하니까 다들 닉네임으로 부르죠.
<bitxtibg> ㅎㅎ..예전엔 방장으로 많이 불렀었는데...seony님이라고 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 닉네임 자동완성은, 상대방 닉네임을 한,두 글자 정도 입력한 뒤 Tab 키를 누르시면 됩니다
<bitxtibg> 아...그렇군요..그런 좋은 정보가 있었다니..감사합니다
<Seony> 네. PC통신 세대시군요. ㅎㅎ
<bitxtibg> 예..ㅎㅎ..전 icq 좀 하다 irc하다 애엄마한테 제지당해서...침묵으로...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 96년도에 천리안을 처음 시작했었어요
<bitxtibg> 오...그러시군요..그럼 한 30 후반이나 40 초반 되시나요?? 개인적인 질문이면 죄송합니다.
<Seony> 후반은 안되구요, 아직 중반입니다. 고등학교 때부터 PC통신을 시작했거든요
<Seony> 개인적인 질문은 언제든지 환영합니다 ;-)
<bitxtibg> 아...일찍부터 하셨네요
<Seony> 어릴 때 컴퓨터에 관심이 좀 많았었거든요
<bitxtibg> 전 조금 있으면...반백입니다...걍 열심히 컴퓨터로 놀고 있으니...많이 알려주시면 많이 배우고 싶습니다.
<Seony> 아 넵 별말씀을요. 언제든지 말씀하세요
<bitxtibg> 아들한테도 우분투를 깔아줬더니....vmware player 설치해서 윈도우 깔아놓았더니...여전히 게임기로만 쓰네요....ㅠ.ㅠ
<bitxtibg> 다양한 경험 시킨다고 일부러 우분투를 깔고, 공부하라고 윈도우도 하나 깔았더니.......우째 거기서도 게임이 잘 되는지
<Seony> 흐... vmware는 아이들에게 금기의 프로그램이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bitxtibg> 그런가요?? 다이렉트 X 이용하는 게임들이 가상머신에서도 돌아가나요??
<Seony> vmware는 돌아가요
<bitxtibg> 1년만 우분투 쓰고 1년 후엔 네가 원하는 걸  네가 설치해라라고 했더니.....게임이 잘 돌아가니...
<bitxtibg> 완전 실패네요
<bitxtibg> 서니님...한가지만 질문 드려도 될까요??
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<bitxtibg> 지금 우분투 커널 버전이 3.5.0.27이고, 제가 13.04 설치해서 커널 버전을 보니 3.8대이던데....12.04도 3.8대 커널 설치할 수 있나요?? 할 수 있으면 왜 커널 버전을 그렇게 낮게 설치하나요??
<Seony> 12.04는 Long Term Support 버전이라고 해서, 장기지원판이라고 불리거든요.
<Seony> 쉽게 말해서, 안정적인 패키지만 설치할 수 있게끔 하기 때문에,
<Seony> 버전이 너무 최신이라 검증되지 않은 패키지는 설치하지 않게끔 되어있는거죠
<bitxtibg> 13.04는 lts 아닌가요??
<Seony> 아니에요
<bitxtibg> 그렇군요...그럼 일단 제가 12.04 lts 쓰고 있는데....커널 컴파일해서 3.8대를 시험적으로 써도 아무런 문제가 없을까요?? 꼭 커널을 컴파일해서 한번 써 보고 싶은 욕심이 나서요...가만 있으면 전 근질거려서...
<bitxtibg> 궁금한 게 한가지 더 있는데...시간 괜찮으신가요???
<Seony> 네 물론입니다
<bitxtibg> 아..감사합니다..시간 내 주셔서
<Seony> 스크롤이 밑으로 내려가있는걸 몰랐어요
<bitxtibg> 제가 iptiem 300u라는 무선인터넷 usb타입을 쓰는데...속도가..엄청 느려서요...rtl에 가서 받아서 컴파일해도 속도가 좋아지질 않네요..linux가 무선에 약한가요??
<Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않을텐데요, 리눅스에서 드라이버가 제대로 지원이 안되는 무선 usb가 몇 있어요
<bitxtibg> 그럼..제 모델도 그것 중 하나일 수도 있고, 제가 아직 더 공부해야 할 수도 있고 그렇겠네요...
<Seony> 저는 개인적으로 리눅스용 드라이버의 성능이 좋지못하다고 생각하는 사람 중 하나이긴 한데, 동의하지 않는 분들이 더 많더라구요
<Seony> 제 상사도 그렇고..
<bitxtibg> ㅎㅎ..그렇군요..전 제 주변에 리눅스를 쓰는 사람은 저 1명하고 반강제로 씀을 당하는 아들하고 2명입니다...ㅎㅎ
<bitxtibg> 회사업무는 우분투로 다 쓰게끔 설정했는데...집은 아직 해결 못 했습니다...더 공부해야 될 거 같아서..도전 의욕이 넘칩니다...ㅎㅎ
<bitxtibg> 서니님...시간 내 주신 김에 한가지만 더 도와주시면 안될까요??
<Seony> 네 물론입니다
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2015> 아이우에요
<Cheayuncho> l
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-31
<samahui> 3월 마지막 날 행복한 기운 가득한 하루 되세요~
<samahui> 회의하고 왔더니 류뚱 경기하고 있군요
<AutoWiZ> 오랜만에 뵈옵니다.
<AutoWiZ> 잘들 지내시고 계시는지요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오랜만에 뵙네요. 전 일이 있어서 나중에 다시 들어올께요
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 바쁘시죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨
<Seony^MBP> 집에서 티비 보고 노는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 아 맞다
<drake_kr> 거긴 아직 선데이
<Seony> 네.  일요일이긴 한데, 그래도 여기는 지금 저녁 8시 반이에요
<drake_kr> 우리 ubuntu-kr.org에 forum.ubuntu-kr.org랑 가능하면 서브도메인을 몇 개 받고 싶은데
<drake_kr> 가능할지 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일단 갱신부터 다 끝내야 하려나..
<drake_kr> CD도 받아야 하고..
<drake_kr> 으헝으헝
<drake_kr> Seony: 분도아저씨한테 답변은 아직 안 왔나요?
<Seony> 도메인 문제는 처리가 엄청나게 오래 걸려서... 예전에 신청했던 것도 됐는지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 아직 안왔어요
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> Seony: 저희 4월 MS 안에서 합니다
<drake_kr> 4월 세미나는 MS 안에서!
<Seony> 헐 마이크로소프트요?
<drake_kr> 네 한국마이크로소프트 교육장에서 합니다 :)
<Seony> 세상 많이 좋아졌네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 작년에도 했는데요..
<drake_kr> 애들 시험기간이라 소수정예로 쳐들어가서 깃발꼽고 영상 찍을겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 말일이라 그런지 다들 정신이 없군요
<Seony> 아~ 말일이었네요
<samahui> 네~
<samahui> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> Seony님 워데 시즌 파이널 데이입니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 백령도에 또 무슨 일 났나보네요
<samahui> 외근나오르나 뉴스를 못들었는데
<samahui> 백령도 인근해에 또 북에서 사격을 했나보내요
<samahui> 우리측 수역에 떨어닌 포가 있어서 군에서 대응사격했다네요
<Seony> 그거 말고, 북한이 백령도를 잿더미로 만드겠다고 그랬대요
<samahui> 요즘 국제사회에서 분위기가 안좋으니 도발이라도해서 뭔가 얻어내고 싶은가보내요
<samahui> 쏜 만큼 돌려준다더니 해상에 수백발 중 일부 들어왔다고 똑같이 해상에 쐈군요
<samahui> 지긋지긋 합니다
<samahui> 이런 상대를 대상으로 개성공단이나 금강산 관강등 유지하는 정신상태가 이해가 안가네요
<samahui> 진짜 우리나라는 지리적으로다가 양옆에 위까지 두루두루 피해만 받는군요
<Seony> 그렇다고 또ㅓ 내버려두기도 그렇고..
<Seony> 그냥 쳐들어가서 전복시켰으면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 솔직히 휴전상태라는건 전쟁중 쉬고 있는건데 거기다 교류다뭐다하면서 자원과 인력투입하고 몇몇 기업과 북측에 돈벌어주는건 아니라고봐요
<samahui> 이번에도 인금인상 요구했다는데
<samahui> 확다 뜯어왔으면 싶어요
<Seony> 언제까지나 이렇게 현상유지할지 참 궁금하네요..
<samahui> 끝까지 갈거 같아요
<samahui> 지금 이상태로 통일은 불가능해보여요.
<samahui> 크나큰 천재지변이 나던가 정말 전세계적인 세력변화가 오지 않는한 불가능해보여요
<samahui> 아니면 위쪽 우두머리 머리가 휘릭 돌아버리던가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네.  아니면 내부에서 누군가가 뒤엎고 남한이랑 통일하던지요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 우선 주변국부터 미국까지도 통일보다는 현상태를 원하는 상황인데 통일이 정말 쉽지않죠
<samahui> 우리의 아픔은 남들 돈벌이 및 타지역 견제의 디딤돌인걸요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 안타깝습니다
<drake_kr> 머 통일은 불가능하것죠
<drake_kr> 흐흐 14.04는
<drake_kr> 마이크로소프트에서!
<drake_kr> XP가 종료되면 Windows CE 쓰면 되지!
<bluedusk> 앜!!
<bluedusk> 퇴근!@!
<Seony> http://fmkorea.net/index.php?mid=humor&document_srl=59520727
<Seony> 재밌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 후아암
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 새벽부터 너무 바쁘내요
<samahui> Work^Seony님 안녕하세요~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 새벽부터 나오신 거에요?
<samahui> 네
<Work^Seony> 헐... 정말 고생하시네요
<samahui> 다른팀 프로젝트 땜시 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘 시연하는데 에러나는걸 아무도 못잡고 있다고 불려나왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 근데 정말 어의 없이 해결보고 제 일하고 있습니다
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 일찍 나오고 좋네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  일찍 나오면 그만큼 일찍 들어가야할텐데요...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그럴 수 있으면 여한이 없겠네요
<samahui> 한번 주장해 볼까요? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 진짜 사마휘님은 이민 가셔야할듯 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 종가집에서도 외국으로 이민간 사례가 있지않나요?
<samahui> 이민가고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가면 가는거죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 얼마 전에 실리콘 밸리 갔었던거 알고 계세요?
<samahui> 있겠지만 그래도 함부로 움직이기 힘든건 사실입니다.
<samahui> 더욱이 선산 다 물려받아놔서 그거 책임도 있어서 못갈듯해요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 네
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 교육이 있어서 일주일간 산호세에 있는 실리콘밸리에 갔었는데,
<Work^Seony> 거기서 우연히 한국사람을 만났거든요ㅕ
<samahui> 넵 제가 있던 산호세 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그분이 하시는 얘기가,
<Work^Seony> 대학 나오고 인턴경험 좀 있고 경력 째끔 있으면,
<Work^Seony> 연봉 9만 부터 시작한다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 물론 거기는 물가랑 집세가 비싸니까, 그게 큰돈이 아니긴 하지만,
<samahui> 네 집세가 너무 쎄요
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님 능력으로는 15만은 충분히 받지않을까 싶던데요
<samahui> 저 가있을때 거기서 돈나오는걸 회사에서 회수해서 다시 월급지급하는 방식으로 받아서
<samahui> 얼마 받았는지 몰랐는데 엄청 챙겼더군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그걸 회사에서 떼어먹어요?
<samahui> 어째 월급을 많이 올려주나 했더니 인건비 제대로 챙겼더군요
<samahui> 저희는 연봉 계약할때 그리되어있어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 외부일 하면 회사에서 수령해서 월급으로 지급 하는 방식으로다가
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 덕분에 월급 쌔게 받기는 했는데 그거보다 그쪽 연구소에서 더 받았더라고요
<Work^Seony> 하기야, 회사 단위의 계약이니까, 그거야 어쩔 수 없긴 하지만,
<Work^Seony> 암튼 기분은 좀 나쁘겠네요
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<samahui> 나중에 그쪽 연구소에서 이직하라고 꼬시는데 덥석 물껄 그랬어요
<samahui> 당시 언어적 장벽과 외로움과 가족사문제라 포기했지만
<samahui> 지금이라면 냉큼 갔을껄요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 지금이라도 추진해보세요
<samahui> 결혼도 했고 부인님도 외국생활 안좋아해서 늦었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 결혼하고 신혼살림 전부 새거에, 집까지 레노베이션 해놓은 상태에서 미국 온거에요
<samahui> 결혼전에는 나 나가살게되믄 따라올꺼냐? 이러니 그러마 하더니 결혼하구서 안가 난 한국이좋아 이러는군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.   저희 와이프도 외국에서 사는거 무지 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금도 싫어해요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 단지 안돌아가려는 이유가, 나라 돌아가는 상황이 너무 막장이라...
<samahui> 전 의견 따라줄라고요. 더욱이 결혼하면서 선산등 종가집 제산도 물려받아서
<samahui> 버리고 못가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그렇쵸 너무 막장이죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하죠.
<samahui> 진짜 나라꼴 보면 가고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다 팔아먹고 가서 밑천으로 삼아 거부가 되어볼까 싶은 포부도 아직 있지만서도...
<samahui> 차마 그럴수없죠 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 여서 열심히 살아야죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui> 아들딸낳고 행복하게 오순도순 살다가 애들이 원하면 나갈라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 애들도, 가보지 않고서야 모를 거에요
<Work^Seony> 처음에는 말 안통하는 외국 갈래? 하면 대부분 무서워서 싫다고 하거든요.
<samahui> 그래서 애들은 많이 내보내 줄라고요
<Work^Seony> 근데 막상 여기서 몇달 살게되면, 그땐 한국 안간다고 해요.
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 여기는 애들한테 너무나도 자유스럽거든요
<samahui> 유학보내줘야죠. 그래서 더 열심히 일하고 돈벌어놔야죠 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 기러기 아빠 되시려구요?
<samahui> 아뇨 애들만 내보낼꺼에요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 아내는 안보냅니다
<samahui> 아내님은 옆에서 내 내조
<Work^Seony> 그건 안될텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 애들은 지들이 알아서 가는거고 싫으면 마는겁니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 외국에서는 미성년자가 부모 없이 사는건 불법이거든요
<samahui> 애들 인생은 지들 인생이고 다만 지들이 나중에 나가고 싶다고하면 그때는 헤어지지않고 같이 가줄라고요
<samahui> 아! 그건 외국에 친척있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그리 보내야죠
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<samahui> 저 잠시 나갔다 올께요 아침먹어야되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 넵
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 정말 간만에 조금 여유있는 아침이 찾아왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여유를 즐기셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저야 뭐 그러길 간절히 희망하오나
<AutoWiZ> 잘 안되서그렇지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시간도 없으면서 요즘 게임이 하고싶어지네요...
<Work^Seony> 공부도 해야하는데...
<samahui> 밥먹고왔습니다
<Work^Seony> 저도 밥 먹고 막 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 작년부터 게임은 별로 눈에 안들어오더라구요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 어제 워데 시즌막화보고 10월까지 기다릴생각하니 답답해요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 먹고 사는게 바빠서 그런지 . ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 요즘 오큘러스 리프트 구입한 거 땜시... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 어 구입하셨어요?
<samahui> 결국 구입하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 네. 이번에 나온 dk2 샀어요
<AutoWiZ> 개발용 말고 정발 나왔나요?
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 실례지만 가격이 어찌되나요?
<Work^Seony> 원래는 소비자용 버전 나올 때까지 기다릴려고 했는데, 이번에 나온 것도 DK인걸 봐서는,
<samahui> 괜찮으면 저도 하나 구입하고 싶은 놈이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 정발 나오려면 한참 기다려야할거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 업글된 DK는 $350 이에요
<samahui> 괜찮은 가격이네요
<Work^Seony> 1920x1024 버전이죠
<Work^Seony> 아 1280인가..
<Work^Seony> 암튼 HD에요
<AutoWiZ> 국내에서 받아볼려면 세관이니 뭐니 복잡하겠지요?
<samahui> 1280 일듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 돈도 많이 들고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 관련 기기는 원래 면세 아닌가요?
<samahui> 게임기말고 컴퓨터기기로 들어와야 세관에서 세금 조금 때는디 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 게임기로 들어오면 세금 뜯겨요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 한국 지사가 있긴 하는데, 무슨 일을 하는지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한국지사가 있던가요? 전 항상 소식도 외국사이트통해서봐서 존재 자체를 모르겠네요
<samahui> 그냥 이름만 같고 다른일하는곳 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 유일의 해외 지사에요
<samahui> 헉
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 홈피 가면 우측 상단에 나와있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 홈피가 따로있진 않구요,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 번역본이 제공되요
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 엄연히 지사장도 있고, 지사도 있는 걸로 알고있어요
<samahui> 한국 게임사업이 규모나 인지도가 높으니 한국에 팔기위한 초석이지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui> 나중을 위한 토대 다지기 정도로 보입니다
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  그거 보고 지사를 설립한거죠
<samahui> 정말 350불이군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 저거에다가 발판과 총까지 구입하면 흠...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 지사장이, 한국에서 오큘러스를 개발하려는 개발자가 부족해서, 지원금을 지원해줄데가 없다 라고 하더라구요
<samahui> 1000불이상 들겠군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 발판이랑 총은, 오큘러스에서 생산하는 물건은 아니죠?
<samahui> 네 그렇게 알고 있어요
<samahui> 발판은 모르겠네요
<samahui> 발판은 자체에서 만들거 같은데요
<samahui> 연동하면 획기적이죠
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인에서, 오큘러스용 이브겜 베타를 만들었는데, 이게 대박이라던데요
<Work^Seony> 기존의 이브온라인 자체는, 유저가 함선을 움직인다거나, 도그파이팅을 하는건 불가능하거든요
<samahui> 오호 연동하면 잼나겠네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 오큘러스용으로 만든 이브 발키리 라는 베타겜에서는, 도그파이팅을 가능하게 만든 거에요
<samahui> 전 그래도 총사고 발판사서 배틀필드하고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유저의 반응이 엄청나서, 정식으로 개발하기로 했다더라구요
<samahui> 온라인과 오큘러스의 만남이면... 조만간 일본애니 소드아트온라인의 실사판이 나오겠군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-01
<Work^Seony> 작년 1월쯤에 이브에서 전쟁이 났었는데, 그게 영국 BBC 방송 뉴스에 나올 정도로 유명했었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 거기서 나온 손실금액이, 현금으로 환산했을 때 대략 3억원 정도가 됐었거든요
<Work^Seony> 대략 20시간 정도에, 무려 7천명이 넘는 유저가 전쟁을 한거죠
<samahui> 역시 Eve답군요. 어마어마하네요
<samahui> 거기다 오큘러스를 가지고 진행하게 된다면 정말 영화한편 찍는 기분이겠는데요
<samahui> 하지만 전 그래도 전장에 나가 뛰고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 아니면... 엘더스크롤같은 게임으로 이세계를 여행하는 것도 나름 괜찮겠네요
<samahui> 역시 발판까지해서 구해봐야겠어요. 게임하면서 다이어트도 자연스레 되겠군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 잠시 일하고 올께요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 우분투 14.04 런치 파티가 k-twintower에서 열리네요.
<ipeter> 거기 한국마소 입주한데라고 하는것 같은데...ㅋㅋㅋ 엄청난 대결처럼 느껴집니다.
<AutoWiZ> 피터님도 런치파티 가시나요?
<ipeter> 가고싶습니다! 가고싶습니다! 가고싶습니다!!!
<AutoWiZ> 하루 째시지요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 피터님 런칭파티 기사 라던가 그런거 어디 있나요?
<AutoWiZ> 저는 잘 안찾아지내요
<Work^Seony> 페북에 있어요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 포럼 그룹페이지요
<Work^Seony> 아 페북이 아니라 포럼 페이지인가
<ipeter> 아앗!
<ipeter> 이제 보았습니다.
<ipeter> 죄송해요.
<ipeter> 페북에서 보았습니다
<Work^Seony> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26028
<ipeter> 오토위즈님도 오시나요?
<samahui> 페북을 안하는 1인
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> samahui: 오토위즈님과 써니님과는 일촌이지요~(으쓱으쓱)
<samahui> 췻 페북 안해요~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  안하시는게 좋은 거에요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수는 제가 한국말로 글 쓰면 번역기 돌려서라도 보는데요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 가고 싶습니다. 으흐흐
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그래서 안해요 ㅋ
<samahui> 처음 가입했다가 직원들이 올린글보고 말이 많더군요. 그래서 탈퇴하고 안해요
<samahui> 마소코리아 사옥에서 진행하는군요
<samahui> 간만에 4월에는 광화문이나 놀러가야겠네요
<AutoWiZ> 직장 상사 , 부하 간에 페이스북 같은거 서로 보다보면, 별로 안좋은일이 많더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 나는 일하는데 너는 놀러갔냐 부터 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 자연스런 사생활 침해 및 관음증환자가 되지요
<samahui> 전 그래서 안합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 제 회사사람들과 페북, 트위터 공유 않합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 직접 공유안해도 전화번호 등록되어있으면 은근슬쩍 연결되더군요
<samahui> ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 사실 그래서, 페북은 친구분들이나 포럼 거 읽기만하구요.
<AutoWiZ> 글 쓰는건 정말 가끔 밖에 안씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 지켜보고있습니다..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 헐~~
<Work^Seony> 이병헌이 터미네이터5 주요 배역으로 캐스팅 됐다네요
<AutoWiZ> 우와 아놀드 터미네이터 말고
<AutoWiZ> 이병헌 터미네이터를 볼 수 도 있겠군요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 헉.. 이병헌이 터미네이터도..;;;;;;
<ipeter> 저사람은 개인적으로 좋아하는 배우가 아니라서...
<AutoWiZ> 저도 사실은 별명이 터미네이터 였습니다만 하하핫
<ipeter> 도대체 무슨 인지도가 있길래 터미네이터까지..;;;
<AutoWiZ> 이병헌 RED2 도 찍고
<AutoWiZ> 몇편 찍었죠
<ipeter> RED는 정말 재미있죠.
<samahui> 다리짧은 터미네이터의 탄생이군요
<ipeter> 2는 못봤습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 브루스윌리스를 좋아라해서 레드는 정말 잼나게 봤는데요.. .2는 시간이 안맞아서 아직도 못봤네요
<Work^Seony> 2도 그럭저럭 괜찮아요
<samahui> 그래요? 그럼 주말에 할거 없으면 그거나 봐야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 나이드신 분들이 첩보질한다는게, "이미 알고 본다"는 점 때문에 좀 신선하진 않은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래도 그 정도면 볼만합니다
<samahui> 나이들어도 총질잘하는 브루스형님과 친구들이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 다이하드 5도 봤는데 아들보다 아버지가 더 날아다니더군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 빈티지 컴퓨터에 관심이 부쩍 늘어서 과거 제가 사용하던 컴퓨터들 다 구입해 놓을까 싶은데 아이큐슈퍼를 구할수 없군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 8비트 컴터도 구해지는데 16비트(무늬만) XT가 구해지질 않는군요
<Work^Seony> 구형컴 모으시나봐요
<samahui> MSX부터 최신 워크까지 쭈욱 ~ 진열해놓고 이뻐해주려고 했더니 한놈만 못구하는 실정입니다
<samahui> 노트북도 다구했어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 센스 520부터
<Work^Seony> 헐... 대단하시네요.
<samahui> IBM 600x와 560
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 짐 되서 못모으겠어요
<samahui> 저도 짐되기는 하는데 너무 쌓이면 대전 집으로 몰래 옮겨다놓고 그럽니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다만 가끔 늦동이 동생놈이 지 랜즈구입비 삼을라고 몰래 내다 파는 경우가 종종 있어서 요즘은 걍 집 창고에 넣어놓더라도 가지고 있죠
<samahui> 아무튼 XT데탑 하나만 구입하면 되는데... 것도 모노모니터로다가...
<samahui> 이게 나타나지를 않네요
<AutoWiZ> 혹시 집에 좀 넒으신건가요?
<samahui> 좁지는 않습니다
<AutoWiZ> 저 초등학교때 쓰던 386 집에 있긴했었는데 결국엔 그냥 버리게 되더라구요
<samahui> 386도 있어요... DX가 아닌 SX모델로다가 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 플로피 게임 한번 해볼려고 켰더니
<samahui> 그냥 가지고만 있으면 끝내 버리게 되더군요
<AutoWiZ> cmos 배터리 다되서 ㅎ
<samahui> 잘 진열해서 가끔씩 도스겜이라도 돌려줘야 살아있을수 있습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 씨모스 배터리야, 그냥 전원켜서 다시 맞춰주기만 하면 되지않나요?
<AutoWiZ> 집 한구석이 추억의 오락실 같은 느낌일거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 데탑은 어릴적 아이큐슈퍼라는 XT와 386SX그리고 486DX2가 끝입니다 그이후 계속 노트북이였거든요
<Work^Seony> 배터리는 수명이 있으니까 어쩔 수 없을거고, 바이오스는 그냥 세팅만 디폴트로 되어있으면 쓰는데 지장없을텐데요
<samahui> 네 사용할때는 그냥 시간날짜 설정만 해주면되요
<AutoWiZ> 다 시 마춰 졌는데 이게 껏다 킬때마다 마출려니(사실 맞출 필요는 없었지만) . 귀찮아져서
<samahui> 전원 케이블 연결해 놓으면 지워지지 않을껀데요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그거 2000년 넘어가도 잘 작동되나요?
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 잘작동해요
<AutoWiZ> 요즘같은 단추전지도 아니고 ㅎ 무슨 조그만 6각 박스 모양의 배터리 였어요 ㅎ
<samahui> Y2K버그가 정말 소수 일부 장비에만 있는건데 과도하게 보도한 문제가 있었죠
<samahui> 97년도에 구입했던 센스 노트북도 Y2K버그 생기면 못쓰는줄알고 99년도에 팔아치웠던 가슴아픈 추억이 ... ㅜㅜ
<AutoWiZ> 네 2000 년도 지나고도 잘동작했던거 같습니다.
<samahui> 몇년전 겨우 그모델로 다시 찾아서 구입했습니다 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 가끔 년도 나오는 프로그램에서 정신 못차리는 경우가 있기는 했구요.
<samahui> 처음 구입했을때 200만원대이던 놈을 50만원대에 팔아치웠었는데
<samahui> 다시 구입할때는 1만원 들었네요
<samahui> 세월이 무서워요
<Work^Seony> 헐... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 참고로 센스520의 경우 아직도 가끔 IRC채팅용으로 쓰입니다
<samahui> 쓸만해요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 팬티엄 mmx 150 Mhz에 96메가 메모리로 800x600의 액정을 자랑하죠 ㅋ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 하드는 자그만치 2기가 입니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 여기에 PCMCIA무선랜 물려서 윈2000깔고 채팅할때 가끔 쓰죠
<samahui> 확실리 구형 기기들이 키감이 좋아서 쓸만해요
<samahui> 다만 링크거린 사이트는 들어가볼수없고... 타이핑 속도를 화면표시속도가 따라오질 못해서 다 쓰고 기다려야 글씨가 보입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아직 현역으로 뛰는 녀석도 있습니다. IBM의 A31p라는 모델인데 두대를 운영중입니다.
<samahui> 한대는 회사에 다른한대는 집에
<samahui> 1600x1200의 고해살도라 코딩할때 좋아요
<samahui> 팬티엄M 2기가라는 싱글코어지만 코딩작업할때만은 키감도 그렇고 쓸만해서 아직 구려주고있죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 메모리 2기가 풀업해서 우분투 12.04 정도는 쓸만하게 돌아갑니다
<samahui> 참고로 지금 채팅하는 놈이 회사버젼의 A31p입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음...
<samahui> 코딩과 채팅과 검색에는 쓸만하죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 걍 사양 좋은거 하나로 전부 다 굴리는 스타일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오래되면 퇴출입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 보통은 메인인 웍스노트북에서 하지만
<samahui> 가끔씩 이녀석들 생각이나서 돌려보곤하다가
<Work^Seony> 지금 저희집에서 제일 구린게 코어2듀오인데요, 그나마 와이프가 쓰는데 지장이 없어서 퇴출 유보했죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이놈 하나만 꺼내서 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 듀얼2면 아직 쓸만하죠 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 요즘 노트북 cpu 가
<samahui> 저도 최근에 듀얼한대 살려서 윈도우 머신으로 쓰고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 3년전에 산 제 데탑 cpu 보다 좋더라구요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> i7이후로는 데탑이나 모바일이나 비슷하게 쓸만해요
<samahui> 전 요즘은 크게 업글의 필요성은 못느끼겠더군요
<samahui> 그냥 메모리 풀업해주고 하드만 SSD달아주면 그게 최고더군요
<samahui> 그러다보니 요즘은 성능보다는 키감이나 화면같은 부수적인부분에 치중헤서 제품을 찾게 되네요
<samahui> 또 그렇게 키감이나 모니터등 따지다보니 과거 모델로 돌아가게 되고요 ^^;;
<ipeter> samahui: 아..데탑이나 모바일이나 비슷한가요?
<samahui> 하이엔드 아니고서는 비슷해요
<Work^Seony> i 시리즈는 비슷할 거에요
<ipeter> 음..그렇군요..
<samahui> 물론 오버하면 예기는 달라지지만요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 데탑도 저전력을 추구하는 시기라서,
<Work^Seony> 일반적인 상황에서라면 뭐 거기서 거기죠
<samahui> 모바일은 오버가 가능하더라도 구조가 고정된상태라 오버못해줘요
<samahui> 네
<Work^Seony> 근데, 놋북은 놋북이라는 특성상 씨퓨를 풀로 돌리면 별로 안좋아요
<samahui> i7 2세대 이후로는 업글의 필요성이 거진 없어요
<samahui> 놋북은 저전력도 중요하지만 발열이 걸려서요
<samahui> 오버는 절대로 비추입니다
<Work^Seony> 네.  일단 발열을 처리하기가 좀 그렇다보니, 결국 하드웨어에 데미지를 입게되죠...
<samahui> 넵 에일리언웨어께서 그렇게 사경을 헤매셔서 팔아치워 드렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 부인님꺼 11인치 빼고 에일리언웨어 다 퇴출시켜버렸습니다
<samahui> 걍 프리시젼 웍스라인으로 갈아탔어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 에일리언웨어 그거, 스펙에 비해서 가격 어때요?
<samahui> 안정성이 최고예요
<samahui> 스팩만큼 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 스팩대비 가격을 맞추려면 컴팔이나 한성으로 가면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 에일리언웨어 같은 성능 비슷한 구조에 외형만 조금 싼티나는데 가격은 배로 차이나니까요
<samahui> 다만 AS생각하면 합리적이죠
<ipeter> 근데 우분투를 돌리다보면
<ipeter> 계속 팬이 풀로 돌게됩니다.
<ipeter> 뭐 특별히 방법없나요?
<ipeter> 버전은 13.04입니다.
<Work^Seony> 방법을 찾는게 중요한게 아니구요,
<ipeter> 네.
<Work^Seony> 왜 풀로 도는지 원인을 찾아야죠
<samahui> 글쎄요 전 우분투 쓰지만 팬이 계속 돌지는 않아서요
<samahui> 신경써본적이 없네요
<ipeter> 음...그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 저도 팬이 거의 돌지 않아요
<ipeter> 우분투 모임에 녹북들고 가봐야하나요..ㅠ
<samahui> CMOS들어가셔서 팬 설정 봐보세요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 씨퓨 사용량이나 발열량을 먼저 체크해보세요
<samahui> Full로 돌게 선택해놓으신건 아닌가 싶어요
<samahui> 보통 윈도우는 팬스피드나 전력관리 설정이 많은데 반해서 우분투는 그냥 켜고끄고 베터리 상태에 따른 세세한 설정이 없어서 CMOS설정 따라갈꺼예요
<ipeter> samahui: 근데 특별히 설정 바꾼게 없었는데 윈도우에서는 팬이 거의 돌아가지 않거든요.
<samahui> 윈도우 상에서 설정에 따라서 CMOS를 조절해주기도 하거든요
<samahui> 특히 하이브리드 뭐시기해서 그래픽카드 듀얼로 들어간 놈들이 특히 그런기능이 많쵸
<ipeter> 아..!! 그렇군요! 확인해보겠습니다!
<samahui> 옵티머스인가 뭔가 아주 쓰잘데기 없는 기술이죠
<Work^Seony> 옵티머스가 리눅스에서 쓰기에는 아주 쓰레기 같은... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 혹 노트북 구입한지 얼마 안되시고 외장 그래픽 달린 모델이면 옵티머스 옵션 꺼주세요
<samahui> 리눅스 지원 안한다고 봐야합니다
<Work^Seony> 미쵸버립니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 옵티머스 기술 없이 그냥 외장내장 키고끄고 가능하도록 만드는게 훨 좋은데 그걸 소프트웨어적으로다가 자동선택이다뭐다 하면서 정작 필요할때 안돌아가고 필요없을때 외장으로 잡고 이러고 앉아있죠
<samahui> 아니 필요할때 못잡아주는게 가장 문제였죠
<samahui> 전 다시 일 좀 하다가 올께요. 새벽부터 일했더니 머리가 띵한게 일 잘되고 좋네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 미리 점심 인사하고 갑니다.
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요~~^^
<ipeter> samahui: 팬 확인해보겠습니다. 고마워요. 점심 맛있게드세요!
<Markers> 아 구글 만우절 이벤트 해보고 싶은데 어떻게 하는지 모르겟네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 구글맵 업데이트 하면 된다는데 왜 안되지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 퇴근 잘하세요~
<samahui> 전 점심 일찍 먹고 왔어요. 새벽에 잠못잔거 지금 조금 자둬야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드시고 즐거운 오후 맞이하세요~
<ipeter> 아아..
<ipeter> 탄산음료를 너무 좋아해서
<ipeter> 햄버거 하나먹고
<ipeter> 탄산음료 3번 리필해먹으니
<ipeter> 배가 터질것같아요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 햄버거 하니 생각나는데 오늘 2시에 롯데리아가서 "불고기버거 먹으러 왔소" 하면 공짜버거 준다는데요... 대화 대사가 있군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아..저도 들었어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 이따가 한번 들려보려고요
<samahui> 불고기 버거는 안땡기는데
<samahui> 2시부터 6시까지 한정판 버거 판매하네요
<samahui> 그거 먹어보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제가 빵을 무지하게 좋아하는데 포크커틀렛버거 라는 신메뉴를 40만개 한정 판매한다고해서 땡기네요
<samahui> 것도 2500원에 콜라콤보로다가 ... 10개 사와서 팀원에게 돌려도 얼마 안하네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 먹이고 밤샘 시켜야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 불고기 버거 먹으러 왔소는 민망해서 하는 손님이 없을거 같은데요 ㅋ
<ipeter> zㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 생각만해도 재미있습니다.
<samahui> 근데 손님은 손님인데 그거 답해야 하는 알바생은 무슨 마음들까요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..너무너무 재미있어요.
<ipeter> 불고기먹으로왔소..
<ipeter> 챙피한 손님들은 속삭일듯.
<samahui> "불고기버거 먹으러 왔소" 하면 "롯데리아에서 먹어봤소?" 하고 받아쳐야 하네요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그럼 또 "그렇소" 하고 답하고 직원이 "어떠하였소?" 하고 묻고 "맛있었소!" 답하면 다시 "무슨맛이오?" 그럼 마지막으로 손님이 "쇠고기 였소!" 해야 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 보고 있으면 빵 터지겠는데요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 저거 답해야 하는 알바생도 불쌍하네요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 2시쯤 포크 머시기 버거 사러가는길에 한 십여분 앉아서 하는사람있나 확인해보고 싶은 충동이 마구 생기네요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빵빵터집니다.
<samahui> 여직원 보내서 불고기버거 사오라고하면 직원 학대로 걸릴까요?  ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<ipeter> 네. 심각하게 다시 생각해봐야할꺼같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..너무 배가 부르네요.
<samahui> 행버거 사다 먹으려고 했더니 행사 하는 매장을 찾아야 한다네요. 다하는게 아니군요
<samahui> 귀찮아서 패스~
<samahui> 하지만 포크 커틀렛 버거는 땡기네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 일이나 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오후에도 화이팅!!! 합시다!!!
<Darkcircle_mba> 조용하네요
<Markers> 혹시 링크드인 활용하시는분 계세요?
<Markers> 이거 아무것도 안햇는데 막 모르는사람 1촌 자동으로 맺어지고 그러네 ;;
<Seony> 외국에 살면 LinkedIn은 필수죠
<Seony> 자동으로 맺어지진 않는데요
<Markers> 연락처 기반으로 1촌 맺겟냐고 물어봐도 안하겠다고 햇는데 -ㅁ-;
<Markers> 가입한지 한 1주일 되었는데 막 계속 자동으로 맺어지고 그러네요 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> 아는사람이라도 맺어지면 상관없는데 모르는사람이랑 맺어져서;
<Seony> Connect 신청을 막 뿌리는건갑네요
<Seony> LinkedIn은 connect하기 쉽지않은데...
<Markers> 아뇨 그냥 1촌이 되었습니다. 라고 떠요;
<Markers> 신청도 아니고 그냥 1촌 됏다고 -_-;
<Seony> 그렇군요.  한글로 설정을 안해봐서 어떻게 나오는지 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이거 1촌 맺는거 양방향이 아닌건가;;
<samahui> 잠시 나갔다가 차사고 났어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헛 저런... 누구 과실이에요?
<samahui> 커피랑 간식 사들고 들어오다 작은 찾길에서 무단횡단하다 검은차에 쳤어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 무단횡단중인지라 가볍게 부딛히고해서 걍 왔는데
<samahui> 이인간 내려서 확인도 안하네요
<samahui> ㅡㅡ
<samahui> 왼발깔렸는데 워낙튼튼해서 아무렇지 않네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 부딪친걸 모르는거 아닐까여
<Seony> 그럴듯 싶네요
<samahui> 아뇨
<samahui> 버스 뒤에서 좌회전 하려고 밀고 들어오더군요
<samahui> 정지신호여서
<samahui> 건널목까지 가기 힘들어 뛰었는데
<samahui> 이 여자가 밀고 들어오더니
<samahui> 발 밟고 부딛혀서 제가 차위로 업어졌어요
<samahui> 근데 아무렇지 않아서 걍 왔거든요
<samahui> 손흔들고 괜찮다고
<Seony> 나중에 후유증 올지도 몰라요...
<samahui> 근데 내려보거나 창열고 미안하다거나 한마디 말도 않고 유유히 가더군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 30년을 한국에서 살다왔지만, 교통에 대한 얘기 들으면 정말 한국은 후진국이에요...
<samahui> 거정도로 쎄게 부딛힌건 아닌지라
<samahui> 걍 왔어요
<Seony> 일 크게 벌리기 싫으셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 웬 남자가 갑자기 뛰들어 깔리니 무서워서 갔구나 생각하고 넘어가려고요
<Markers> samhui님이 워낙 튼실하게 생기셔서 그런거 아닐까요 -_-;; 손 흔들고 괜찮다고 하셧서;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 운전자가 여자면 당황할 수 있죠
<samahui> 손 괜시리 흔들어줬나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 운전자가 여자분이라 당황했을듯해서 걍 와버렸어요
<Markers> 근데 이거 링크드인 어떻게 쓰는지 모르겟네 ㅋㅋㅋ 무특정 사람들 찾기가 힘드네요 ㅋㅋ 아는 사람들은 잘 찾아지는데
<Seony> 이 동네에서 그랬으면 보험사에서 한 몇백만원은 쥐어줬을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 일단 부딪치면 대자로 누어서 아이고!!!! 이러셔야..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여기서도 뺑소니 신고하면
<samahui> 큰일나요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 여자분이 경우가 없어도 우선 확인하고 가셨어야되는데
<samahui> 저를 만나서 다행이네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 발가락 괜찮네요. 주말에 농구하다 물집잡힌건만 터진듯해요 ㅎ
<Markers> 링크드인에 프로필 올린 사람들 굇수들이 많네요 .
<Darkcircle_mba> 링크드인에는 제대로 된거만 올리는게 나은듯 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 괜히 이거저거 중구난방 올렸다가 뭐하는놈인가? 해버리면 캐망.
<Seony> 제가 제일 신경써서 관리하는게 LinkedIn입니다...
<Darkcircle_mba> 제가 링크드인 계정은 파놧지만 아무것도 안 올리는 이유가 그거예요
<Seony> 예전에 페북, 구글 연락온거 전부 다 LinkedIn 통해서 왔거든요....
<Darkcircle_mba> 이것저것 잡다한거 다 올라갔는데 실속이 없어보이면 꽝이니 그냥 안올리는 ...
<Seony> Darkcircle_mba, 근데 그런거 신경쓰지 마시고 그냥 꾸준히 업데이트 하세요
<Darkcircle_mba> 전공은 CS 인데 번역이나 하고 앉아있슴닼 하면 ㄱ-
<Darkcircle_mba> 개발을 하려고 해도 못올리는 경우가 생기니 ..
<samahui> 전 내렸는데요. 이제 현 직장에 뼈를 묻어야... 쿨룩
<Darkcircle_mba> 이세상에 가장 괜찮은 케이스는 안짤리고 적당히 오래 쭉~ 가는거인듯.
<Darkcircle_mba> 터줏대감 같이 ...
<samahui> 그렇쵸. 쭈욱 가는것도 나름 괜찮아요. 그렇게 가려면 두가지가 확실해야 하니까요. 우선 직장 자체도 문제 없이 튼튼해야되고 오래가려면 능력도 왠만하고 인간관계도 나쁘지 않아야하니까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 푸헉
<ipeter> 아니 사마휘님.
<ipeter> 일단 병원부터 가셔서 검사 받으셔야죠
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui> 멀쩡해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 다행이셔요.
<ipeter> 오늘 날씨가 하도 좋아서
<ipeter> 빵빠레 아이스크림 들고
<ipeter> 청계천 한바퀴 돌고왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 날씨 최고네요.
<ipeter> photo bomb 해줄려다가....참았습니다.
<samahui> 날씨도 좋고 꽃들도 만발해서 이쁘죠
<samahui> 사진 폭탄 날리셔도 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 사진으로나마 봄향기 물씬 느끼면 좋쵸~
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러 갈께요. 남은 하루 행복하고 즐겁게들 보내세요^^
<samahui1> À©µµ¿ì¿¡¼­´Â pidginÀ¸·Î irc äÆà ÀÌ¿ëÇÏ´Â°Ô °¡Àå ÆíÇϱº¿ä ¤¾¤¾
<samahui1> Åð±Ù ½Ã°£ÀÌ ´Ù°¡¿À°í ÀÖ½À´Ï´Ù. ´Ùµé Èû³»¼¼¿ä~
<Darkcircle_mba> samahui1: you'd better to set your encoding to UTF-8, because your message has broken
<samahui1> 하직도 한글이 깨지나요?
<samahui> 테스트
<samahui> 뤼~
<Seony> 잘 나옵니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 갑사합니다
<samahui> 윈도우에서도 pidgin으로 irc하는게 편하군요
<Seony> 윈도우에도 피진이 있었나봐요
<samahui> 네 있더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우를 전혀 안쓰니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네이트 플러그인이 쓸모없어져서 안썼었는데 오랜만에 찾아보니 아직 잘나고 있떠군요
<samahui> mirc나 xchat등 유료로 쓰거나 크랙 혹은 구버젼 쓰느니 피진이 났네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우에서는 걍 웹으로 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 웹은 다 좋은데 반사적으로 사용하다 닫아버려요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 그랬어요.  그래서 지금은 다른 브라우저로 열어요
<Seony> 아니면, vmware에 리눅스 깔아서, 전체화면으로 놓고 쓰면 저도모르게 이게 리눅스인줄 알고쓰게되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 리눅스 시스템 천지라 이놈에도 리눅스 또 설치하기는 그래요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 유일한 윈도우 전용 시스템이거든요
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 irc뿐 아니라 개발환경도 리눅스환경 비슷하게 깔고 있더라는 ... 사람의 버릇이라는게 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 날이 이렇게 밝은데
<Seony> 전 오늘부터 오픈스택 공부 들어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 벌써 5:40분이네요
<samahui> 열심히 해서 좋은 결실 맺으시길..
<ipeter> Seony: 헉
<samahui> 그렇네요 벌써 퇴근시간 다되어가는군요
<ipeter> 몸값뛰는소리 한국까지 들립니다.
<samahui> 하지만 전 퇴근이 없습니다 ^^;;
<samahui> 오늘도 밤새 지지고 볶고 그래야 신혼여행 후유증을 씻어내죠 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ^.^
<Seony> ipeter: 몸값은요 ㅎㅎ.  한국에 오픈스택 하시는 분들 보면 괴수 많습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 몸값은 이것저것 실적 쌓는게 젤 빨라요
<samahui> 하지만 몸값높아지면 한국에서는 뒤로 물러나길 바라는 심리들도 생겨나서 ... 적당히 높여야 되요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 인터넷 기사에, 환갑이 넘으신 개발자 나오시더라구요
<samahui> 네 저도 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 평생 개발자... 제 꿈이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 울나라에 그런데 없을텐데 ㅎㅎ  대단한거 같아요
<samahui> 전 안되면 제가 회사 따로 차려서라도 계속 할겁니다
<Seony> 제가 사는 동네는 정년을 넘어서서 나이 70먹고도 일할 수 있는데라서,
<Seony> 아마 환갑 넘어서도 리눅스 하고있지않을까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 좋은 동네라 다르네요
<samahui> 우리나라도 점점 그런 문화가 자리 잡기를 바라볼 뿐입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 다시 벌레잡으러 ... ㅜㅜ 오늘은 날씨가 좋아서 그런지 벌레가 약발을 안받네요 ㅎ;;
<Seony> 요즘 이공계 취업 무지 잘되고, 문과 안되서 난리라는 기사가 자주 나오더라구요
<Seony> 이공계 선호도가 역전했고, 문과 계열은 요즘 죽을맛이라고 난리인걸로 봐서는 아마 좋아질 거에요
<samahui> 그렇게 될거라 기대감 키우고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이공계 화이팅! 퇴근들 잘하시고 따사로운 저녁 시간들 보내세요 ~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui> 일 좀 더 하다가 밥먹고 와서 계속 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐.... 고생하시네요
<ipeter> 저도 오늘 7시까지
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 힘내자구요!
<ipeter> 전  cs는 아니고 생물공학하다가 이걸...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 힘내세요 화이팅!
<samahui> 저녁 먹으러 갔다 올께요~
<samahui> 지금 나가야 일찍 퇴근하고 싶은 애들 퇴근하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저 이만 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 집에서도 계속됩니다.
<ipeter> 궈궈궈
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요
<Markers> 혹시 couresera 들어보신분 계신가요? 이거 원래 강의가 완료 된게 없는건가요 -_-?;;
<Markers> 먼가 강의들이 다 진행형이네
<samahui> coursera말씀하시는건가요? 어떤강의를 찾으시는건지? 혹 강의 플렛폼 자체에 대한 강의요? ?
<samahui> 나가셨군요
<Seony> 맥북에 오픈스택 설치하는데, 매뉴얼 보고 해도 충분히 잘 되네요
<Seony> 왜 다들 그리 안된다고 얘기하는지...
<samahui> 리눅스보다 어렵다는거 아닐까요? 글고보니 맥에 설치하신분을 못봤던듯하네요. 버추얼박스로 설치하신건가요?
<Seony> 네.  vmware에서 했어요
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 능력자시라 쉽게 하신건 아닐까 생각해 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 공식 매뉴얼 보고 그대로 복붙 했어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 심플함이 최고죠
<Seony> 워낙 복잡하다보니 복붙해도 2시간 걸리네요
<Seony> 아직 다 못끝냈는데, 나머지는 내일 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 화이팅!입니다
<samahui> 전 또다시 작업 들어가야죠. 후딱 마무리해야 신혼의 달콤함을 느끼죠. 이건 결혼 전이나 후나 똑같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 수고하세요~ 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<Seony> 흐, 얼른 하시고 들어가세요
<samahui> 네~
<Seony> 취침합니다
<samahui> 저녁시간이 되니 눈이 피곤하군요
<samahui> 오늘은 이만하고 들어가 봐야 할거 같습니다. 눈이 너무 많이 피곤하고 뻑뻑하네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 좋은 꿈 꾸세요
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요 내일 뵙겠습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-02
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 하루들 되십시요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다. 오늘도 즐겁게 화이팅! 합시다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 너무덥군요..
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 잘지내셨죠?
<Work^Seony> 네.  저는 뭐... 맨날 똑같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 이섬에 한국분이 운영하는 피씨방이 있거든요.
<ahoops_> 그분이 기지국세워서 와이파이존 만든다고 하는군요.
<ahoops_> (원래 제 아이디어였는데..그분이 ㅠㅠ)
<Work^Seony> 완전 ISP 사업을 하시는군요
<ahoops_> 넹.
<ahoops_> 리조트들한테 수금하고..그걸로 유지보수한다고 하는군요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<samahui> ISP사업을 빼앗기셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 본업은 다이빙업체 사장님이신데 피씨방은 부업..ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 무서운 동네입니다.
<ahoops_> samahui: ㄱ안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 오죽 답답했으면 그랬을까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 휴양지에서 와이파이라뇨... 수영도하고 눈요기도하기 바쁜데 컴질이라니 아니아니 아니됩니다~
<ahoops_> 다이빙이 본업이지만 ISP 그까이꺼~ 하나 맨들지머..
<samahui> ㅡㅡ;; 통큰 분이시군요
<ahoops_> 원래 제 아이디어였는데..쳇.
<samahui> 아놔 야구 경기를 안봐야 겠어요. 어제 봤더니 추신수 안타하나도 못치더니 오늘 안보니까 안타에 볼넷이라더니 제가 보니까 뜬공아웃 거기다 또 지는경기되는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 애플 이 삼성에 걸듯이 소송을...
<samahui> 아이디어 비용을 정산해서 무료 wifi로 같으라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 섬이 워낙작어서 기지국몇개만 발르면 되긴하는데, 이곳 ISP업체는 배째라 장사라서;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ''
<ahoops_> 전화도 안터지는데 할말이 없죠뭐 ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 리조트들 많으면 리조트에 와이파이 설치해놓치 않았나요?
<ahoops_> 설치는 해놓는데요.
<ahoops_> 진짜 다들 느려요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 한국분들은 못버틸정도에요.
<samahui> 전 전화선으로다가 인터넷하던 시대를 격고 국내 처음으로 무선전화기로 통신하던 사람인지라 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 물론 그런 환경에서 일하라고 하면 일 때려치겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 느린건 괜찮은데요.
<ahoops_> 자주 안되요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 그렇군요~
<ahoops_> 특히 퇴근시간지나면 다음날 출근해야 문제 처리되는거라서;;
<samahui> 조...좋은데요
<samahui> 느긋함의 미학
<ahoops_> 머 생각없이 일하는듯 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한국사람들 가서 살면 성질 고쳐지거나 미치거나 ㅎㅎㅎ 둘중 하나겠네요
<Work^Seony> 핑계대기 좋네요.  '인터넷이 안되서...'
<samahui> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ 좋은 핑게거리를 재공해주는군요
<ahoops_> 글구머 리조트에서도 외국인들이 아무리 난리쳐도..
<ahoops_> 인터넷안된다고 난리쳐도 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 옆집 리조트도 안되자나..그니깐 맥주나 마시렴..이러면 끝에요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<samahui> 그..그럼 맥주는 공짜?
<ahoops_> 돈내고 사먹어야죠 ㅡㅡ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 휴양지는 통신도 안되고 전화도 안도고 인터넷도 안되야 좋은거예요. 그래야 휴양가서 급하게 불려가거나 방해받을일이 적죠
<samahui> 전 첫 휴가 때의 기억이 아직도 나요. 동해 딱 내려서 바다다! 외치는 순간 띠리링 울린 전화받고 '일터졌어' 한마디에 그대로 택시 잡아타고 서울까지 달린 그 기억이... ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 근데 여기사는 사람들은 죽을라 그러죠;;
<samahui> 글쵸 사는 사람들이 문제죠 ㅋ 놀럴간 사람들이야 상관없죠
<ahoops_> 흑.
<samahui> 이민가세요 하와이로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 가만있어보세요.
<ahoops_> 지금..옆테이블에 진짜 비키니 대박 여자얘 2명이 앉아잇어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 오지마세요.  지금 쓰나미 경보 났어요
<ahoops_> 잠시만 집중좀하겠습니당.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 웹켐 가동해줘요1!!
<samahui> 그나저나 하와이는 왠 쓰나미? 지진났었어요?
<samahui> 설마.. 어제 한국에서난 지진의 여파가 나비효과로 하와이에 쓰나미???
<Work^Seony> 칠레에서 8.2짜리 터졌어요
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 한국에서 부터 남미쪽으로 쭈욱 지진여파가 간거였군요
<samahui> 아님 반대로...
<samahui> 8.2면 어마어마 하네요
<Work^Seony> 파도의 흐름을 봤을 때, 칠레에서 터지면 호놀룰루가 사정권에 들어오거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇군요. 부디 아무일 없이 잘 넘어가시길...
<samahui> 전 일 좀 하다 올께요~
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<ahoops_> 레즈비언커플이군.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<ahoops_> 다미어!
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<samahui> 점심 먹고 올께요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 감자기 트윙키가 땡기네요 ㅎㅎ ;; 근데 트윙키 공장 문닫는다는 소리가 있었는데 어찌 되었나 모르겠네요
<samahui> 급 달콤 짭쪼름한 맛이 땡기네요
<samahui> 카스타드에 소금뿌려 먹으면 비슷한맛이 나려나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오늘은 정말 조용한 하루군요
<Seony> 트윙키 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 워킹데드 마지막에 진짜 짜증나게 끝났어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다음 시즌을 기다릴 수 없게 만드는...
<Seony> 아마존에서 Cisco SG300-10 스위치 세일한다고 메일 왔는데, 갑자기 지름신이 급강하 하시네요
<Seony> 아 정말 살까말까 무지 고민되네요...
<samahui> 세일이면 지르세요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 워킹데드는 정말 10월까지 기다리기 힘들게 만들고 끝났죠. 저도 힘들어요
<samahui> \\\
<samahui> \\\\\
<samahui> \\
<samahui> 노트북 옮기다 \키가 눌렸군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아옹
<readytoact> JAVA 개발자 구해요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 근무 위치는 서울
<Seony> 연봉은요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 자바두명타세요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 그게 무슨 말이에요?
<samahui> 요즘 자바 개발자 구하는곳이 많군요
<Seony> 오픈스택으로 인해서 곧 파이썬 개발자 구하는데가 많아질 거라고 예상해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 단컷 만화 보셨으면 아실거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 두명?
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 두명되 돌것 같긴해요
<DarkCircle> http://goodhyun.com/487
<readytoact> 자바인데
<readytoact> 빅데이터 엔진 개발
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아 하
<readytoact> 저거구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어제 이어서 하던 오픈스택 설치하기 하다가, 어이없는 실수 때문에... 다시 하게 됐네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> Seony:  멋지십니다.
<Seony> 어제까지는 하바나 보고 하다가, 오늘 그리즐리 보고 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어쩐지 하면서도 뭔가 이상하다 햇어요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 한아얄씨 자꾸끊기네
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이네요 다들 즐거운 퇴근하시고 맛난 저녁들 드세요~
<samahui> 전 밥먹으로 댕겨올께요~
<samahui> 오늘도 늦게 퇴근하는군요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 밤 좋은꿈 꾸세요
<samahui> 전 퇴근합니다 내일 뵈요~
<razGon_KenzFld> Hello!!Everybody?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 아침 되십시요~~
<AutoWiZ> 라즈곤님도 hello ~
<AutoWiZ> 스펠링 생각안하고 저번에 발음나는데로 타이핑 하다보니
<AutoWiZ> hello 를 hellow 로 쓰고 있더라구요 . ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 헬로우 == hel + low  ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 지옥밑바닦인가요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오랜만에 싸늘하니 비올듯한 좋은 날씨입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 꽃구경도 못갈정도록 바쁜대 비오길 기대해봅니다 ㅎㅎㅎ;; 사악하네요
<samahui> Seony님 해일이 비켜갔나보군요
<Work^Seony> 파도가 오다 소멸한듯 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 다들 관심도 안갖더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 일본은 1미터 정도의 해일이 왔다는데 하와이는 어땠나요? 일본이 유일하게 우리나라에 도움되는게 방파재 역활이네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 태평양 연안은 다 영향권인거 보고 깜짝 놀랐습니다
<Work^Seony> 그게, 쓰나미로 생긴 파도는 갈수록 커진다더라구요
<samahui> 지진이 대단히 강력했더라고요. 거기다 근처에 5.5지진도 또 일어 났더군요
<samahui> 누적되는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  쉽게 생각하면, 눈덩이가 굴러가는 듯한거죠
<samahui> 일본으로 1미터 온거보면 그래도 많이 위험할 정도로 해일이 일어나는 지역은 없을듯해요 다행이
<samahui> 여기는 북땜시 또 심란한건지 아니면 선거를 앞두고 장난질인지 웬 허접 무인정찰기로 심란함을 유발하고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 그거 뉴스로 봤어요...
<Work^Seony> 하늘에 뭐가 날라다녀도 그렇게 무심했나봐요
<samahui> 어의 없는게 통신장비 갖춰진게 조잡해서 북한까지 송신은 안되었을꺼다 라는 당국자 말인데요
<samahui> 바꿔 말해서 국내에 간첩이 띄우고 찍어서 다운받은후 전송할수도 있는것을 그따위로 생각하는 놈이 참 한심해요
<samahui> 근데 크기도 크기고 속도도 있으니 색도 퍼렇더군요. 일반적으로 보면 눈으로나 레이더로 잡히지 않는다더군요
<samahui> 그리고 요즘은 장난감들도 잘 날려대니 더 그럴듯해요
<samahui> 그래도 참 우리나라 국방부는 속편한 집단 같아요. 작은 가능성도 놓치지 말고 대비를 해야되는데 아주 속편해 보여요
<samahui> 아~ 진짜 이민가고 잡아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일이나 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-03
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 뉴스로만 접하는 저도 짜증나는데, 사시는 분들은 더 하시겠어요...
<samahui> 점심 시간이네요. 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<samahui> 비가 내리고 싸늘해 지는군요.
<samahui> 감기들 조심하세요~
<samahui> 전 다시 일히러 ~ 열심히 잠수타고 오겠습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 키보드 새로 구입하고 테스트 중입니다. 이로써 정전무접점 방식만 두개가 되었군요.
<Seony> 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ  키압이 낮다고 하더라구요
<samahui> 어베스트 속썩이더니 끝내 승질까지 돋우는군요. 이녀석을 새로 깔았더니 업데이트 이후로 파폭만 열면 인터넷 시큐리티 사이트가 텝으로 뜨네요. 아주 가지가지 하는 군요.
<samahui> 해피해킹프로2 이후로 새로 저렴한 FC660C라는 모델을 드렸는데 이녀석이 생각보다 키감이 좋네요
<samahui> 느낌상으로는 해피 맞먹는데요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어베스트 속석이는데 이녀석 택배와서 기분이 다시 좋아졌습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 저는 좀 키압에 쎈게 좋거든요
<samahui> 오래 두드리다보면 키압쎄면 손아프지 않으세요?
<samahui> 저도 키압 쎈게 느낌상으로는 좀 더 좋은데 오래 쓰기 힘들더라고요
<Seony> 뭐 돌덩이 누르는 것도 아닌데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 타이핑 방식이 좀 힘있게 치는 편이라 솔직히 키압 쌘게 더 낳을지도 모르겠지만 오래 작업하면 손바닦 중앙이 아프더라고요
<samahui> 걍 지금 이상태가 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 새로온 놈 괜찮네요
<samahui> 해피는 집으로 옮기고 이녀석을 일할때 쓸까 생각중입니다
<Seony> 손바닥 중앙이면,
<Seony> 터널링 증후군이에요
<samahui> 오랜 시간 작업의 후유증이죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 마우스 오래 써서 손바닦 아래 손목 위부분 굳은 살 생긴거랑 두가지 증상이 생겼죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 무거운 키감을 좋아라하시면 55g이상 균등모델 레알포스~로 가시면 되겠네요. 하지만 전 보강판 때문인지 리얼포스의 키감은 정이 안가더라고요 약간 소리가 거슬려요
<samahui> 해피를 오래 사용해온 후유증이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 그냥 흑축이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 청축이나 무접점이 좋아요. 결쾌한 느낌과 소리를 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ 주변에 민폐를 주는게 낙인듯... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 경쾌
<samahui> 흠
<samahui> 오타가 나는군요 아직 키보드에 적응이 안되었네요 작업하면 버그 무지막지하게 잡을 일 생기겠네요. 적응할때까지 업무 투입은 보류~
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 솔직히 그다지 예민한 편은 아니라서 개인적으로는 듀얼시절 LG노트북 키보드나 구형 ibm노트북 키보드 키감이 젤  좋아요. 그게 아니면 아에 모델m 같은 철캉 거림이 있는 타자기 느낌이 좋구요
<samahui> 아무튼 키보드 새로 샀더니 능률이 오를듯한 좋은 기분은 드는데 현실적으로 적응때까지 일에는 걸림돌 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 별로 예민하진 않아요.  그냥 멤브레인 오래되서 키 안눌리는 그런 것만 아니면 뭘 써도 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 컴 스피커 하나 살까 생각 중이에요
<Seony> 오디오 엔진 A5+라고 하는 모델인데,
<samahui> 5.1채널로 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 소리도 크게 못킬거면서 왜 스피커가 땡기는지..
<samahui> 컴에는 우퍼가 필수죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 회사에서는 스피커 놓고 사용하기 꺼려지는데도 스피커 달아놓고 쓰고 집에서는 노트북스피커로 만족하는 1인입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐 소리들을일 있으면 이어폰을 주로 쓰지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 헤드폰 쓰긴 하는데, 오래 쓰면 귀가 아프더라구요
<Seony> 근데 혼자서 하기에는 헤드폰만한 물건이 없죠
<Seony> 이번에 또 돈 들어오는데, 뭘살지 벌써부터 서핑질입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확실히 이어폰 헤드폰은 자신의 귀신경을 갉아먹죠
<samahui> 하지만 함께 사는 사회에서는 어쩔 수 없죠
<Seony> 맞아요.  그래서 저는 나중에 여기서 집 살때 하우스로 갈려구요
<Seony> 1층은 주방&거실, 2층은 침실로 해서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 복픙구조도 좋겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 복ㅡㅇ
<samahui> 복층
<samahui> 흠
<samahui> 오타가 심하네요
<Markers> 파워포인트에 직선 그리는게 왜 이렇게 힘들죠 -_-;; y축으로 쭉 맞게 그릴려고하는데 계속 엇긋나네요;
<Seony> 쉬프트키 누르고 그으면 되잖아요
<Seony> 콘트롤키였나...
<Markers> 눈이 이상한건가; 삐뚤어요;;
<samahui> 아무 직선이나 그리고 선택해서 늘리거나 줄이는 방법도 편하죠
<Markers> ...
<samahui> 어렵게 직접 손으로 맞춰 그리지 마세요
<Markers> 어느정도 긴 직선은 제대로 그려지는거 같은데
<samahui> 그게 더 오래 걸려요
<Markers> 짧은 직선은 안되네요;
<Markers> 이게 옆에 사각형이랑 딱 평형이 되게 그려야되는데 계속 삐뚤어지니;
<Markers> 가상머신으로 돌려서 그런가;
<samahui> 쉬프트 키 누르고 선그리면 직선으로만 그려져요
<Markers> 아 맞다. 혹시 c++ 좀 잘하시는분 계세요?ㅋ 요 근래 다시 c++로 코딩할려고 노력중인데 이걸 머라고 부르는지 몰라서..
<Markers> returnType class::constructor(type val) : member_val ( val )
<Markers> 생성자에서 작성할때 : 이후부분을 머라고 부르는지 혹시 아시는분 안 계실려나요 ‘ㅅ'/
<Markers> 초기화하는건 알겠는데 저걸 머라고 부르는지;; 명칭이 없을려나
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙는거같습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 MacOSX 에서 헤더파일만 모아둔 폴더 어딧는지 아시나요?? 일반적으로 리눅스에서는 /usr/include에 있다는걸 알고 있는데 MacOSX는 어딧는거지 -ㅁ- 원래 없는건가요..?
<ipeter> 아.반가운분들..ㅠㅠㅠ
<Markers> ipeter님 안녕하세용. 몇일만에 본거 같은데 오랜만이라고하시면 ㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님.오토위즈님.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> Markers: 아. 그 몇일이 너무 길었던거 같네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 너무나도 다사다난했던 나날들이라서요.
<Seony> Markers: 없을껄요.  있을 이유가 없죠.  터미널 열어서 검색해보세요.
<Markers> 있을 이유가 없다는게 왜죠..?
<Markers> 못 찾긴했습니다만 왜 있을 이유가 없다는건지..?
<Seony> 필요가 없으니까 있을 이유가 없지않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ..?!
<Markers> 왜 필요가 없는거죵…? C나 C++ 코딩할때 필요할텐데…?
<Markers> Xcode로도 지금 c 코딩하는데 음...?;
<Seony> xcode에서 전부 api로 제공되잖아요
<Markers> MacOSX가 도대체 어떻게 구성되어있는거지 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> xcode에서 제공되는 헤더파일이 직접 헤더파일을 쓴게 아니라 다른곳에서 api로 제공되는거라구용.?
<Seony> 글쎄요  엑스코드가 어떻게 만들어져있는지 저는 잘 모르겠지만, 엑스코드를 깔면 어디에선가 딸려오겠죠?  일단 오픈소스는 아니잖아요
<Markers> 뭥… 산넘어 산이네요. 특정 프로그램 돌릴려고 봣더니 include 폴더 설정해야되서 찾고 있는데 못 찾아서 검색했더니 안나와서 이리저리 훓어보다가 Xcode가 어떻게 header 파일 가져와야되는지 알아야되다니 -_-;;
<Markers> 아....
<Markers> Xcode app에 아예 포함되어있네요;
<Markers> 킁..
<fdgdgdfg> hello
<Seony> Hi
<fdgdgdfg> oh
<fdgdgdfg> people is here.
<Seony> yes, we've been.
<fdgdgdfg> is here English only?
<Seony> nope.  either korean or english.
<fdgdgdfg> thank you
<Markers> 음 colloquy가 계속 끊기네요. 잠자기 모드 들어가면 연결이 끊어지네;
<DarkCircle> 그거 설정하는게 있을텐데 ... 연결 끊어지게 내버려두는게 낫습니다.
<DarkCircle> 무선모듈이 전력소모가 하도 심해서 ... 일부러 끊는. .
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이군요.
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁들 보내세요. 저도 오늘은 일찍 퇴근합니다. ㅎㅎ 기쁘군요.
<samahui> 내일뵈요 ~
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 먼저 가셨군요.
<ipeter> 인사 드리기도 전에...ㅠ
<samahui> 작업하던 노트북 하드가 날아가서 백업자료 받으러 이시간에 나왔네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루들 되세요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 이 시간에...
<Work^Seony> 고생하십니다...
<samahui> 요즘 밤앚이 없어요
<samahui> 밤낮
<Work^Seony> 그래도 신혼이신데...
<DarkCircle> 신혼이시면 늦게 출근하고 일찍 째는 본보기를 보여주셔야 하는거 아니냐능.
<samahui> 밤새 복원하다 끝났네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 신혼이지만 신혼이 아니죠 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 아침 드셔야겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-04
<ihavnoth> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20140402053450
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 기사보다 아이디가 어디선가 자주 본거 같네요 ^.^
<Work^Seony> 기자 아이디요?
<ihavnoth> 제가 술 기운이 있나봐요 잘못봤네요 ^.^
<samahui> 겨우겨우 복구 완료했습니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 역시 사람은 백업 받아놓는걸 버릇을 드려야되요. 안그랬으면 몇달간 고생한거 물거품이 될뻔했네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~~~ 전 복구하느라 못한 일하러 댕겨올께요
<ipeter> samahui: 좋은 금요일 되세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 써니님 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 플밍 고수님 질문좀 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/calendar_dup.png
<Work^Seony> 달력 프로그램이 하나 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 저 스샷처럼 겹치지 않게 하고싶거든요.
<Work^Seony> 시작과 끝시간은 각각 유닉스 타임스탬프인데요,
<Work^Seony> sql에서 어떻게 쿼리를 줘야 겹치지 않게 할 수 있을까요
<Work^Seony> 이거 아무리 생각해도 능력이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 시간은 겹치는데 겹치지 않게 표시하겠다는건가요?
<ihavnoth> 무슨 말인지 잘 이해가 안되네요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> samahui: git 안쓰세요?
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 제가 조금 이따 다시 설명드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다~
<ihavnoth> 네~~
<ihavnoth> 부럽습니다~~
<ihavnoth> 졸업하시고 거기서 취직하신거에요?
<Seony> ihavnoth: 지금 왔습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아까 그거 다시 설명드릴께요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 잠시만요 화면 좀 열구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저게 달력의 한 부분을 캡쳐한건데요,
<Seony> 왼쪽 상단은 아침 10시부터 1시까지 예약된 스케쥴이고,
<Seony> 오른쪽 하단은 11:30에서 5시까지 예약된 스케줄인데요,
<Seony> 저게 지금 저렇게 겹치게 예약이 되면 안되는거거든요
<Seony> 각각의 스케쥴의 시작과 끝은 타임스탬프로 되어있는데, 쿼리를 어떻게 줘야 저게 안겹치게 할 수 있는지를 모르겠어요
<ihavnoth> 아~ 예약이군요.. 전 할일 목록인줄 알았네요
<ihavnoth> 이미 저렇게 겹치게 입력된거죠?
<Seony> 이미 겹친게 아니라, 안겹치게 하고싶어도 도저히 안되네요
<ihavnoth> 이미 겹치게 유에 입력된거 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 이미 겹치게 데이타베이스에.. 입력된거죠?
<Seony> 네.  겹치게 들어간 상태에요
<ihavnoth> 14.04 업글했더니 한영변환이 익숙하지 않네요
<ihavnoth> 그럼 데이타베이스에 내용을 제대로 출력한거고... 입력할때 안겹치게 입력하고 싶으신건가요?
<ihavnoth> 아니면 데이타베이스 내용이 겹치게되 있어도 그래프 출력은 그걸 무시하고 안겹치게 하고 싶은신건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니구요,
<Seony> 10:00-12:00까지 예약된 스케쥴이 있는 상태에서,
<Seony> 누군가가 그 사이에 예약을 하고싶으면, 그걸 거부하고 싶다는 얘기에요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 입력할때 거부하는거군요
<Seony> 네.  근데 쿼리에서 범위를 어떻게 줘도 이게 생각대로 쉽게 안되네요
<Seony> 별거 아닌줄 알았는데, 할수록 장난 아니라는걸 느꼈어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> DBMS는 어떤거에요?
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 14.04 업글 가능한가요? 한영전환 잘 안되나요...? 13.04 유저입니다..
<Seony> psql이에요
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 아. 인사가 먼저인데..죄송합니다. 안녕하세요.
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 12.04 쓰다 sources.list 강제 수정해서 업글했어요(듀얼 모니터가 안잡혀서요)
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 한영변환이 기본으로 윈도우키 스페이스로 돼있네요
<ipeter> 12.04에서 듀얼모니터 흔들리는 현상 저도 겪어서 13.04로 갔었습니다.
<ihavnoth> Seony: http://www.phpschool.com/gnuboard4/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qna_function&wr_id=386576&sca=&sfl=wr_subject%7C%7Cwr_content&stx=&sop=and
<ihavnoth> Seony: 댓글에 비슷한 내용이 있네요...
<Seony> 오오~ 한번 시도해볼께요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 무식하게 구글에 "select 예약 안겹치게"로 검색했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 그런 쉬운 검색이... 사실 저도 저거 검색 엄청 했꺼든요
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 전 12.04 쓰다 와서인지 14.04가 많이 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 그전 부터 있는 기능(아마도 unity) 윈도우키 누르면 알트탭 화면처럼 나오는거 좋네요
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 저는 아무래도 정식 팝업창 뜨면 옮겨갈듯 싶습니다. 그렇게 얼리어답터가 아니라서요..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 네 현재 버전에 문제 없으면 그게 정석이죠^.^
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 부럽습니다..ㅠ 근데 13.04쓰다가 업뎃하려면 13.10 ㅡ> 14.04 두번 해야하는건 아니겠죠..?
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 전 회사 컴이라서 자주 설치하면 눈치 보이고 듀얼 모니터도 안되서 그냥 했어요
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 아마 한방에 되지 않을까요?
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 이상하게 저도 12.04했을때 꼭 고장난 티비처럼 가로줄이 위아래로 막 흔들리더라구요.
<ipeter> 그래서 어쩔수없이 13.04 갔었습니다..
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 전 보드 내장 비디오 카드인데 듀얼이 안되더라고요
<ipeter> 아...14.04 부럽네요.. 언능 팝업창 떠서 갈아타고 싶네요..
<ipeter> 14.04타면 아주 쭈욱 써줘야겠어요.
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 쓰는거라 LTS만 쓰게되네요
<ihavnoth> 맥쓰는 사람이 윈도우키 스페이스로 한영 변환 불편하다고 하니 맥에선 그렇게 쓴다고하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 제가 불편하다고하니 맥쓰는 사람이 자긴 원래 그렇게 쓴다고 말한거에요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 네. 맥에서는 설정이 그렇게 되어있는걸로 알고있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 채팅을 너무 오랜만에 해서 글을 쓰다보니 의미가 산으로 가네요
<ipeter> 아버지컴이 맥미니인데 별로 써보진 않아서 정확히 기억은 안나지만 커맨드랑 스페이스 누르면 변환되는걸로 기억해요..
<ihavnoth> 기본으로 쉬프트 스페이스로 바꿀려고하니 허용안된다고 안바뀌네요(ibus)
<Seony> ihavnoth: 적용해볼려고 하니까, 저건 안맞네요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 아쉽네요
<Seony> 혼자 고민 좀 더 해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 네~
<Seony> ihavnoth: 대충 비슷한걸 찾았는데, 코드가 무지 길어요 http://databaser.net/moniwiki/wiki.php/%EB%B2%94%EC%9C%84%EC%A4%91%EB%B3%B5%EB%AC%B8%EC%A0%9C
<ihavnoth> Seony: 보내주신 페이지에 있는 http://www.sqler.com/350776#1 댓글에
<ihavnoth> 있는 방법중 테스트해보고 젤 좋은걸 쓰셔야겠군요 ^.^
<Seony> 범위 문제가 은근히 골때리네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 긴거보니 상당히 느리겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 자바스크립트 잘 하시는분 계시나요?
<ipeter> 요즘 jQuery와 javascript 책보고 공부하는데 살짝쿵 재미있네요.
<Seony> 자바스크립트는 스택오버플로우보다 잘하는 사람 못봤습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 지금 프로젝트 하나 하는데, 80%가 제이쿼리거든요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 스택오버플러우는 거의 신급이죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이거 다하고
<ipeter> node.js도 보려고 합니다.
<ipeter> node.js잘 아시는분 많은 가르침 부탁드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 노드 잘하면 전망 좋을거 같더라구요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Simulaly> 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 주말 즐겁게 보내세요~
<samahui> 전 계속~ ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<ipeter> ihavnoth: ㅎㅎ 저도 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 늦게까지 안주무시는군요
<ipeter> 해야할께 있네요
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 직장인이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ipeter> 저도 직장인입니다.
<ihavnoth> 집에가서 별로 할일이 없어서 금요일엔 보통 사무실에 남아있어요
<ipeter> 아직 미혼이신지요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ipeter> 저도 미혼입니다.
<ihavnoth> 아마도 쭉~ 미혼일듯하네요
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 어느분야에서 일하시나요?
<ipeter> 시스템 엔지니어링쪽이신지요?
<ipeter> 저는 웹개발쪽입니다.
<ihavnoth> 주로 안드로이드 포팅해요
<ipeter> 아...네..
<ihavnoth> 실력은 안늘고 나이만 늘어요....
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 저도입니다.
<ipeter> 경력이 얼마쯤 되세요?
<ipeter> 전 신입인걸요.
<ipeter> 입사한지 7개월 됐습니다.
<ihavnoth> 네 한참 바쁘실때네요 ^.^
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 근데 sm에 있어서
<ipeter> 탱자탱자 놀았습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 유지보수는 문제가 없으면 노는 곳이라서요.
<ihavnoth> SM은 소녀시대 소속사인가요?
<ipeter> 워낙 서비스도 안정되어 있는 상태고
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<ipeter> 서비스 maintenance인가 그럴꺼예요.
<ihavnoth> 네
<ipeter> 서비스 유지보수...
<ipeter> 약자입니다.
<ihavnoth> 워낙 다양한 의미가 있는 약자죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 일하신지는 오래되셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 첫 회사 출근한지는 14년 정도 됐는데
<ihavnoth> 경력은 5-7년 정도 고무줄이에요
<ihavnoth> 하도 중간에 딴짓을 많이 해서요
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 그정도면 뭐 거의 안드로이드를 씹어드실듯한 경력이네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㄸㄷ
<ipeter> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ihavnoth> 한우물을 파야 씹어먹죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그리고 안드로이드 2009년부터해서
<ihavnoth> 인사과에서 아주 쓰레기 취급하는 이력서라서
<ihavnoth> 인맥을 통해야 입사가 가능해요
<ihavnoth> ipeter님은 잘 관리하셔서 나중에 손해보지 마세요~~
<ipeter> 네네. 명심하겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 사무실은 어디세요?
<ihavnoth> 여긴 역삼역 옆이에요
<ipeter> 아. 본사는 선유도에 있구요,
<ipeter> 양평역쪽이요
<ipeter> 그리고 일하는 곳은 을지로 광화문부근입니다.
<ihavnoth> 위쪽이시군요 ^.^
<ipeter> 근데 곧 철수해서 본사로 들어갈꺼 같아요.
<ihavnoth> 시간 잘가네요 휴
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 졸립습니다.
<ipeter> 허나 해야할게 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> ...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 토요일 오전부터 들어오는 한국싸람 ipeter입니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 이제 공부만해서 토요일, 일요일에는 여기서 써니님 뵐 수 있겠네요.
<ipeter> 오늘은 GRE학원 가는날입니다.
<Work^Seony> 공부하시면 아얄씨 끊고 집중해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님 보고싶어요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 공부하다 답답하면 담소를 나눌곳이 필요합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 컴터공부 쥐알이 공부 같이 하려니 죽겠네요
<Work^Seony> gre 짜증나죠
<Work^Seony> 그냥 무작정 외우는거 외엔 방법이 없으니깐요...
<ipeter> =.= 이거 뭐 머리가 좋아서 습자지 물빨아들이들 외는건 옛날말이고..
<ipeter> 봐도 책장 한번 넘기면 잊어버리는 수준이라 밑빠진독 물붙기 수준이네요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  게다가 거의 쓸 일도 없는 단어들이라서 더 그래요
<Work^Seony> 아예 의욕이 상실되죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 정답입니다. 외우면서 회의감 드는...그런단어들인거 같습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-05
<ipeter> 튕겨서 다시왔습니다.
<ipeter> 랩탑에 git을 설치했고, 로컬 저장소도 마련했는데
<ipeter> github는 다 오픈되나요?
<ipeter> 제 이야기는...다른 사용자들도 제가 올린걸 자유로이 사용할 수 있나요..?
<ipeter> 저만의 저장소를 갖고싶은데...ㅠ
<ipeter> 아직 git이 잘 파악이 안됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 회의 갔따왔습니다
<Work^Seony> github에 올리면 다른 사람들도 자유롭게 쓸 수 있죠.  그게 깃헙의 목적이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 폐쇄된 프로젝트는 유료로 내야되요
<ipeter> 네..그렇군요. 그래서 지금은 우분투 server에 제 git server를 만들려고 합니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 끝내는 git으로 넘어가나요
<ipeter> 대세는 git인듯 합니다.
<Work^Seony> github이 git으로 만든거잖아요
<ipeter> 넹
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 LinkedIn에 스킬 하나를 Endorse 해줬어요!
<ipeter> 오옷!!!!
<ipeter> 축하드려요!
<Work^Seony> 그런거 절대 안해주는 사람인데 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 부럽습니다
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히 리눅스 구조에 대해서는 아직까지도 디테일하게 잘 몰라요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 맨날 쓰는 것만 알지..
<Work^Seony> Git을 이용한 웹인터페이스 하나 알려드릴께요
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> Chiliproject라고 하는 오픈소스 프로젝트인데, 원래는 프로젝트 매니지먼트 프로그램이거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 소스코드 리파지토리로 git을 연동시킬 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 제가 드릴 수 있는 힌트는 여기까지. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 설치가 좀 어려워요
<Work^Seony> 설치하기가 어려워서 제가 자세한 도움을 드리기는 어렵지만, 만약 설치에 성공하신다면 git과의 연동작업은 도와드릴 수 있어요
<ipeter> 헙뜨
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 한번 시도해볼께요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 버츄얼 박스 같은걸로 연습 먼저 해보시길 권해드립니다
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 버추얼박스 별로 안좋은게
<ipeter> 화면이 꽉차게 나오지 않아요
<ipeter> vmware는 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> GUI에서요?
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 나오는데요
<Work^Seony> 해상도를 조절해야죠
<ipeter> 그래서 꼭 스크롤을 내려야만 합니다.
<ipeter> ;;
<ipeter> 흠...
<Work^Seony> 버츄얼박스 내에 설치하는 운영체제의 그래픽 설정에서 해상도 맞춰주면 되잖아요
<ipeter> 다시 vb를 깔아야하나요..;;;
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런걸로 재설치를...
<ipeter> 으으..;;;;
<ipeter> 지금 우분투 server에
<ipeter> git/repos설치했는데
<ipeter> 이클립스 상에서 접속이 안되네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 당연히 안되죠...
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> ssh프로토콜에..
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 제가 놓치는게 뭘까요?
<ipeter> 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Work^Seony> 아~ 맥프로 살 돈 모으려니 까마득하네요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 먹구 왔어요~
<ipeter> 맥프로 사시게요?
<ipeter> 프로그래머에게 괜찮은 스펙인지도 안보았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 걍 괜찮은 데탑 하나 사고싶은데, 애플 모니터를 쓸 수가 없어서 맥프로 살려고 하는 거에요
<ipeter> 아항..
<ipeter> 저는 특별한 일 아닌이상 우분투로 계속 갈듯 싶어요.
<ipeter> 쓰면쓸수록 너무 좋네요.
<ipeter> 14.04 업데이트 목이 빠져라 기다리고 있습니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 좋긴 좋죠ㅎㅎ.  전 이미 홈서버로 쓰고있으니...
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 아까 제 git이요.. 제가 뭘 놓치고 있는거죠?
<ipeter> git init까지는 실행 잘 되었는데..
<ipeter> 흠..
<Work^Seony> ssh로 접속하게 했으면, 이클립스가 홈서버로 직접 접속이 가능해야하잖아요
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 로그인 정보나 ssh키 등의 정보는 맞췄구요?
<ipeter> 네네 맞췄어요.
<ipeter> 이름, 비번
<Work^Seony> 에러메시지는요?
<ipeter> ssh://id@주소:22/해당경로
<ipeter> 해당 폴더가 git repos로 안나타난데요.
<ipeter> 읍.
<ipeter> 다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 해당폴더가 git repos로 안나타난데요..
<Work^Seony> bare 저장소 생성은 했꾸요?
<ipeter> 그 의미를 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> bare 저장소요?
<ipeter> 로컬에서 만들때는 init 만해도 로컬에선 잡히던데
<ipeter> 원격은 안되네요.
<Work^Seony> http://git-scm.com/book/ko/Git-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84%EC%97%90-Git-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아.. =_= 제가봐도 쉬운데 뭔소리인지 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> $git clone --bare my_project my_project.git
<ipeter> 에서 my_project my_project.git이 bare폴더로 만들어준다는건가요?
<Work^Seony> http://nz.pe.kr/?p=1283
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 더 연구해보고 오겠습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 읍. 시간이 없네요.
<ipeter> 가서 이제 씻고
<ipeter> 학원갈 준비하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 떨리네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 학원 다녀와서 밤에나 여기 들어오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 써니님은 주무시겠군요..
<Work^Seony> 네 아마 그 시간이면..
<ipeter> 오늘 git 도와주셔서 고맙습니다. 더 열심히 연구해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ.  꾸준한 노력으로 자기것을 만드세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오토위즈님은 아직 계시는건가요?
<LcYours> 안녕하세요 좋은아침이에요! ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-06
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 써니님 계셨군요..
<ipeter> 전 아버지 병수발로 다시 설대병원입니다.
<shastaky> ?????? ??????
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-30
<autowiz__> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 견적서나 제안서를 영어로 뭐라고 해야 하나요?
<autowiz__> 제안서는  proposal  이라는 단어가 있긴한데 저도 영어잘 못해서 뭐라 말을 못하겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 견적서 좀 보내 주세요.
<autowiz__> 1. Could you send an estimate?
<autowiz__> 2. I'd like to see an estimate, please.
<autowiz__> 라고 한다고 네이뻐가 말하네요
<bluedusk> 네이년 안믿어요
<bluedusk> forwarding quotation 이라고 써서 이미 메일 보냇어요
<PotatoGim> 날이 참 좋네요~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 날씨가 참 좋으네요 우하하하핳 에헤헤헤헤헿
<PotatoGim> autowiz님... 괜찮으시죠? ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> LoL  하시는분 ~ ㅎㅎ . 거기보면 막 아무개가 미쳐날뛰고 있습니다. 라는 맨트 있는데
<ircCloud_autowiz> 딱 그런 상황 일지도 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이 히히히  키 키키키 헤헤 켘켘켘켘
<ircCloud_autowiz> 한동안 아헿헿 이라는 말이 유행한다고 할까나
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그랬던적이 있었드랬지요 . 컴퓨터에 저런글자도 입력이 되는구나 하면서요 ^^
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 몇 번 해봤는데 애니비아? 하나로만 해보고 다른 챔피언으론 못해봤었죠..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아햏햏 한동안 유행했던 기억이 있네요.. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 섋
<PotatoGim> 이랑.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 쌟
<ircCloud_autowiz> 뺿
<ircCloud_autowiz> ircCloud 가 매력적이긴한데 . 전통적으로 IRC 는 집컴퓨터로 라는 생각이 있어서
<Jung_Min> 안녕하세요
<Jung_Min> 포테이토김님이 운영진이라고 하셨는데, 못보다가 IRC에서 보게되네요.
<PotatoGim> 아.. 저는 아무 것도 안하고 빈둥거리다가 쫒겨났습니다..^^;
<bluedusk> 저는 아무것도 하지 않고 그냥
<Dracokr> 3.30일13시부로 미세먼지 주의보 발령/실외활동 및 자동차운행자제 요함<서울시>
<Dracokr> 으아...
<Jung_Min> 그런가요 ㅎ. 이전에 태희가 도움을 받았다고 하던데 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 제가요?? 방해를 할 지언정 도움이라는 말과는 거리가 먼 사람이라...
<bluedusk> Dracokr,  어 오랬만이에요 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Seony,  안녕하세요 (__)
<Seony> 이 동네는 이번주에 봄방학이었답니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내일부터 다시 개강
<bluedusk> 굳이 상관없지 않나요? Seony 님이랑? 뭐 개강했다고 달라질만한게..
<Seony> 상관있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일이 더 편해지잖아요
<Seony> 방학 때는, 그나마 서버들을 리부팅시키거나 뭔가를 정지시키는데 충분한 기회가 주어지는데, 방학 끝나면 안되거든요
<bluedusk> 아항
<Seony> 저번 수요일날 미란티스 오픈스택 Fuel 스크립트 업그레이드 시켰는데 좀 긴장했거든요
<Seony> 다시 안돌아갈까봐... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 방화벽 업그레이드도 시키고...
<bluedusk> 아항
<Seony> 하여간 이것저것 업그레이드 좀 했어요
<bluedusk> 전 뭔지 잘 몰라서
<bluedusk> 걍 그러려니
<bluedusk> 엘라스틱 서치를 써볼까 하는데요
<bluedusk> 이게 참
<AutoWiZ_> who am i
<bluedusk> AutoWiZ_,  i don't know about that
<AutoWiZ_> I'm autowiz . I just testing ZNC program . ^   ^
<bluedusk> what is that? ZNC?
<AutoWiZ_> 으음... personal irc proxy server
<Jung_Min> 흐음..
<AutoWiZ_> 뭔가 제 생각이랑은 좀 다르게 움직이네요
<Jung_Min> irc 로봇이 동작하고 있는 건가요?
<AutoWiZ_> ircCloud 처럼 ZNC 하단은 몇개의 장치에서 접속하던
<AutoWiZ_> 상단(freenode) 쪽은 접속이 하나만 생길줄 알았는데
<AutoWiZ_> 계속 생기네요
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 전 뭔지 몰겠네요
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<AutoWiZ_> 이 녀석들 신기한게 1개 포트로 https 서비스랑 , irc(ssl) 서비스를 동시에 하고 있어요
<Jung_Min> 지금 접속이 3개가 되고있는거죠?
<Jung_Min> 으음...
<Seony> irc에서 생기는 입출력을 그냥 웹으로 전달만 해주는거 아닐까요?
<AutoWiZ_> 웹 관리자 페이지가 뜹니다.
<AutoWiZ_> 패킷 분석해서 가각 다른 엔진으로 처리하는듯 해요
<Jung_Min> 따로 irc서버 구성해서 하시면 정확하실거 같은데... 역시나 시간과 예산이 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 역시 여자를 꼬시는 가장 확실하고 좋은 방법은 여자를 새로 코딩해서 개발하는게  가장 빠르고 확실하고 좋은 방법인듯
<AutoWiZ_> 다하시면 저도 카피 페이스트좀 해도 될까요?
<samahui_WS> 저도요~
<samahui_WS> 아! 전 결혼했죠 ㅜㅜ
<AutoWiZ_>        0
<AutoWiZ_> >ㅡ+ㅡ<
<AutoWiZ_>         |
<AutoWiZ_>        ㅅ
<AutoWiZ_> 끝  ㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_> 인어다리에 집게 손가락 같은 이 느낌은 아악 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_> 퇴근시간이 다가오니 미쳐가고 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 일부다처제가 가능한 환경에서 빌드하시면...
<pchero_work> ....
<pchero_work> 그냥 구글링해서
<pchero_work> 괜찮은 코드 찾아서 붙여넣기..
<pchero_work> 취향대로..
<AutoWiZ_> 그냥 신세계를 만들어 버릴랍니다.
<Jung_Min> 저는 그전에 퇴근하겠습니다 ㅎ
<AutoWiZ_> 수고하셨습니다 .들어들 가세요~~
<Jung_Min> 아직,... 정확히 18:00에 퇴근할수 있습니다...
<Jung_Min> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 아..
<Jung_Min> 누가 타입서버 해킹해줬으면 좋겠다.
<pchero_work> 지금 한국 5시50분이죠?
<Jung_Min> 네
<pchero_work> 아.. -_-;;; 시간 좀 헷갈렸네요.
<Jung_Min> 2015. 03. 30. (월) 17:48:53 KST
<pchero_work> 여기 어제부로 서머타임 시작..
<Jung_Min> 어디이신가요?
<pchero_work> 덴마크요
<Jung_Min> 멀다...
<pchero_work> 이제.. 시차 9시간 나요
<Jung_Min> 아침이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jung_Min> 아 신기
<Seony> 서머타임이 벌써 시작됐어요?
<pchero_work> 넵. 어제부로 시작했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 동네는 썸머타임 자체가 없어서 이제는 생소해져요 ㅎㅎ
<Jung_Min> 써니님은 어디심?
<Seony> 어디심 하면 반말이죠?
<Seony> 하와이 삽니다
<Jung_Min> 아. 죄송합니다.
<Jung_Min> 그런데, 정말로 모두들 멀리멀리 떨어져 계시네요.
<samahui_WS> 퇴근합니다 즐거운밤들보내세요
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> 아름다운밤이에요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-31
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 아.... 잠오네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 환자도 없고..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 요즘 파이선 책을 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 나른한 시간인가보네요
<Work^Seony> 오오 프로그래밍 공부를 시작하셨군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 아뇨 한참 바쁠때인데. 월말은 시장 상인들이라 내원을 잘안하세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 월말 월초는 보너스라고 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 아...  바쁠 때라 그런거군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 프로그래밍이라고 해봐야 지금의 상황을 어찌 바꾸려는건 아니고 PHP대용으로 쉽게 하려고 했는데
<razGon_MINILA> 마치 대용품이 있더군요. 플라스크와 장고.
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 플라스크랑 장고 둘 다, 파이썬에 대한 지식이 없으면 바로 못써먹어요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 개념이 모호해서요. 웹 프레임 워크라..
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요. 제가 생각한 개념은 파이선으로 만드는 웹저작도구라 생각했거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> 둘중에 빠른 업데이트와 정보 전달이 중요한 장고로 방향을 잡았습니다..
<Work^Seony> 장고는 파이썬으로 웹사이트를 쉽게 만들 수 있는 도구는 맞는데요, 그게 버튼 클릭으로 되는건 아니에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이제 방향 잡았으니ㅣ 파이선. 예 그렇더군요.
<Work^Seony> 웹 제작을 빠르게 하는 방법으로는 부트스트랩 추천해드립니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 하고 싶었던것은 메뉴판에 내용에 따라서 이야기가 전개되는 이북상에서 타임트레블링과 비슷한거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 부트스트랩요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  정말 무쟈게 쉽고 잘만들어져있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 감사합니다. 검색하겟습니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://getbootstrap.com/
<Work^Seony> razGon_MINILA, 버튼 몇개로 오만가지 이펙트가 그냥 작동되요
<razGon_MINILA> 오우!! 파이선은 나중에 봐야 겟군요.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 모바일이나 태블릿도 알아서 인식해서 디자인 변경해주구요,
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저 사이즈를 늘이고 줄이는 것에 알아서 맞춰줍니다.
<Work^Seony> 엄청 잘만들었어요
<razGon_MINILA> 와우!1
<razGon_MINILA> php를 추천해주신분이 있었는데, 그게 아니군요.
<Work^Seony> php는 하셔야해요
<Work^Seony> 부트스트랩은 html, css랑 자바스크립트만 모아놓은 거거든요
<Work^Seony> 백그라운드에서 돌아가는 서버사이드 작업은 php나 다른 언어가 처리해줘야하죠
<razGon_MINILA> 파이선으로 하면 되지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 파이선+부트스트랩으로 되려나요?
<Work^Seony> 백그라운드 프로그래밍 언어는 뭘 하던 상관없는데요, 제 생각엔 플라스크나 장고를 배우시려면 파이썬을 먼저 하시고나서 또 공부를 해야하기 때문에 시간이 2배로 걸리실 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 웹프레임워크의 장점은, 코딩을 적게해준다는 점이 있지만, 프레임워크를 쓸 줄 알기위해서 공부해야하는 양이 상당하거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그런거 같아요 개념이 생각보다 머리속에 안들어와서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아주 프로틱하게 하는거 아니고 그냥 단순한 블로깅이면 워드프레스가 딱인데..
<Work^Seony> 두가지를 공부하신다고 보시면 되요.  프로그래밍 배우고, 프레임워크 사용법 따로 배우고...
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 제과는 파이선, 데코레이션은 부트스트랩이군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 부트스트랩 뒤ㅣ에는  트위터가 있었군요.트위터 창업자 보니 게이느낌이...ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 장고를 하신다면 백엔드를 C로 짠다는 각오쯤은 하셔야 성능이 올라가긴 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 단순소개 페이지 정도야 장고로 짜는게 아무래도 무난하죠
<DarkCircle> 내일이 뻥의 날이라니(!)
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요...
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! XDD
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 만들려는 웹의 형태는...
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요!!
<razGon_MINILA> 설문지 만들려는 겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 까지는 구글 설문지나 네이버 폼이고요.
<razGon_MINILA> 결과를 재조합해서 결과를 말해주는 것까지 하려구요.
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 예를 들면 환자에게 설문을 하고 거기에 답변을 의사에게 보기 좋게 내놓아 주는 거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 단순통계나오는거 이상의 것이 필요해서요
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_WS, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 코딩단계로 가는게 저에게는 상당한  모험입니ㅣ다.ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> razGon님 잘 지내셨죠?
<samahui_WS> 웹페이지 만드시나봐요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 병원 환자 관리 프로그램이 은근 손많이 가죠... 다른걸 다 떠나서 환자 증상이나 그에 따른 처방등이 일정하지 않으니 너무 다체로워서 경우의 수가 많아요
<samahui_WS> 결국 데이터 베이스 만들고 다 text로 입출력... 그냥 차트 적는걸 컴퓨터로 옮겨놓고 담당이나 치료과 연결하는 정도에 처방이나 치료 연결까지... 딱 그정도에서 마무리 했던 기억이 나네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예 그정도인데.
<razGon_MINILA> 환자 대기하면서 뭔가 해줄수 있는 것을 생각해보았는데.. 이거더ㅓ군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 환자에게 들을 기본 의료 정보를 미리 준비해 놓은 것으로 보고 인터뷰하려구요.
<samahui_WS> 역시 명의시라 환자들 편의를 생각하시는군요
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 종이로 만들어 들여보내게 하려했는데.. 직원이 옆에서 관리할 시간도 없고요
<razGon_MINILA> 아닙니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 대기시간이 길어서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭔가 해줄것을 주고 해야 정보를 얻죠
<samahui_WS> 보통의 동네 의원들 가보면 아무리 기다림이 길어도 케이블TV설치 해놓고 책 좀 가져다 놓는게 다인걸요. 이런 생각하시는 자체가 참으로 존경스럽습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 다 병원 매출에 관계ㅒ되는 것이고 타블렛가격이 정말 싸져서요..
<razGon_MINILA> 웹만 뿜으면 되기떄문에 10만원짜리 저렴 패드면 끝.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 제 의ㅣ원은 병원에서 허름합니다만, 이런것을 기술로 극복해야죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 의료쪽은 헬스케어쪽으로 많이 오면서 마케팅은 많이 하지만, 그리 대중화ㅏ 되ㅣ지 못하는건
<razGon_MINILA> 의사들이 인정안해줘서 그렇구요. 특히 우리나라.
<razGon_MINILA> 아직 데이터 기반이 안쌓여서 긴가민가 한 부분도 있습니다..
<razGon_MINILA> 가장 접근이 쉬운 방법은 의사들의 시스템에 접근인데 보수적인 의사들과 그런 부분에 대한 이해도가 적어요.
<samahui_WS> 데이터 베이스 만들기 좀 힘든게 병 같아요. 머리가 아파도 단순이 타박상인지 머리속에 문제가 있는건지 아니면 다리가 아픈건지 등등 수십가지경우가 생기니 데이터 만들기 힘들어요
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 물량이 얼마 안되서 단가가 너무많이 오르죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 의사가 있는거죠..^^;
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 의사들 개개인의 핵심적인 질문 풀이 있습니다..
<razGon_MINILA> 예를 들면 걸으면 무릎이 아프다는 환자에서 저의 키가 되는 질문은 의ㅣ자에 앉아서 일어나 걸을떄 힘드냐입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 키가되는 이학적 검진법은 엎드려 무릎굽히기.
<razGon_MINILA> 통증을 호소하는 부위나 굽혀질떄 통증을 호소하게 되는 각도가 어디 문제이ㅣㄴ지 이야기 하죠ㅕ.
<razGon_MINILA> 환자 나이와 성별도 중요하고요.
<samahui_WS> 역시 복잡하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 모든걸 담지 말고 흔한 몇가지 프레임을 담아내고 나머진 의사가 결정해야죠...
<razGon_MINILA> 설문은 구글 폼으로 됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 허나 더 중요한건 네비게이션을 만들려구요. 의사용.
<razGon_MINILA> 중요판단은 의사가 하지만, 이떄는 이런 질환들이 의심...
<razGon_MINILA> 이렇게 나오면 자신이 기억못하는  흔치않은 질환도 나와서 체크할수 있게요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예를 들면 실제 이야기인데.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 마취통증의학과 의사가 환자가 옆구리와 허리 통증이라고 해서 허리 아픈줄알고 허리치료만
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만, 그환자는 열이 나중에 낫고, 소변을 자꾸 마려운 여자 환자.
<samahui_WS> 염증이군요
<razGon_MINILA> 이러면 한줄이 더 붙으면 신우신염의심입니다..ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 마통과 선생이 그메뉴 리스트중에 나중에 있던 리스트를 간과햇던거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 오는 사람은 허리통증의 환자니.
<razGon_MINILA> 이게 옆구리 아픈게 신장에 급성염증으로 자극받는 통증이에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이런것을 보정해주는 것을 만들면 어떨까생각되서요..
<samahui_WS> 제가 그런경우를 겪었었죠... 전 반대로 머리 가 너무 아파서 병원에 갔더니 뇌종양같다고 엑스레이 MRI CT같은것만 찍어대고 나중에 신경과 같더니 다리가 아파서 신경이 전달되서 어쩌구저쩌구 결론은 다리 치료를 하라더군요. 그러면서 어깨 신경을 살짝 건드려놓으니 그때까지 있던 통증이 확 가시더라고요
<razGon_MINILA> 다는 못하고 조금씩 모듈화해서 제 진료 영역과ㅏ 하면 이ㅣ렇게 건드리ㅣ면 되죠..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<samahui_WS> 그 데이터 베이스가 쌓여서 나중에 razGon님 대타 컴퓨터 의사 가 등장하는... ㅎ ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 다리치료하신분이라면 밸런스 치료에 대해 아시는 분.
<samahui_WS> 벨런스 치료는 모르겠지만 결국 제가 좀 짝다리 집고 운동할때도 한족으로 잘 뛰던게 문제더라고요
<samahui_WS> 아 졸리네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 요즘 통 잠을 못자요. 일많아서 ...
<samahui_WS> 거기다 아기님께서 밤잠을 설치게 만들어주시니 더불어 집에서도 못자요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<semosi> hi!
<semosi> 한글
<samahui_WS> 오전에만 비오고 끝이라고 본거 같은데 하루 종일 흐릿하고 빗방울 날리는군요
<PotatoGim> 듣기로는 내일 오전까지라고 그러더군요 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 야구 개막했는디 간만에 일찍가서 보려했더니 하늘이방해하는군요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 이젠 경기장에서 맥주도 컵에 담아줄거라는 소문이...
<samahui_WS> 미국 따라가면서 돈벌궁리만 하는가 보군요
<samahui_WS> 근데 이미 경기장에서 파는 맥주는 컵으로만 팔죠... 던지지 못하게 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 요즘 제가 좋아하는 두산 버리고 아내따라서 한화로 갈아탔는데 볼만하더군요... 거기다 오늘은 한화대 두산경기라 ㅎㅎ;; 꼭 보고 싶은데 대전은 날씨가 어떨지 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 앗! 네이X 뉴스보니 우천연기군요
<PotatoGim> 다행이라고 봐야 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 볼팬 많이 소모한 한화쪽도 다행이고 주전이 3뿐인 두산도 다행이죠... 하지만 기다린 팬입장에서는 다행이 아니고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 지금은 다행이긴한데 144경기나 치뤄야 한다는데 나중에 몰아서 경기하면 그만큼 선수들 피로가 쌓이니 좀 걱정이기도하네요
<samahui_WS> 김성근옹 대전 첫출정은 내일로 미뤄지는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 일이나 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저도 슝~
<samahui_WS> 전 오늘은 일찍 갑니다 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<Dracokr> 퇴근~~
<jason_quassel> autowiz: 자요?
<jason_quassel> 자죠? ㅎ
<jason_quassel> 오~ uj uc님 오랜만!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ready^T420> 냐햐햐햐
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<ready^T420> 안녕하세ㅛㅇ
<ready^T420> 이브가
<ready^T420> 자동결제가 됐어요 ㅋㅋ
<ready^T420> 바빠서 며칠간 못하고 있었는데
<Work^Seony> 자동결제 체크하셨나보네요...
<ready^T420> -0- 저의 마음을 다잡아주는군요
<ready^T420> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ready^T420> 부지런히 하라며-
<Work^Seony> 그나저나, irc 접속이 계속 튕기시네요..
<ready^T420> 아 윈도 새로 설치하고 나서는
<ready^T420> 괜찮은 것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 한 3시간 전부터 10분에 한 번씩 튕기시던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 읭?
<ready^T420> 그럴리가요
<ready^T420> 3시간 전이면
<ready^T420> -_-ㅋ 켜져있는 장비가 ...
<ready^T420> 아.. 노트북
<ready^T420> 왜 그러지 -,.-
<Work^Seony> 민트 라고 되어있어요
<ready^Mint> 이놈이군요
<ready^Mint> -_-...
<ready^Mint> 리눅스쪽 클라이언트는 꺼놔야겠네요
<ready^T420> ㅡ.ㅡ
<ready^T420> 에흥-
<Work^Seony> ready^T420, https://www.dropbox.com/s/awamm23nyp9urrv/Screenshot%20from%202015-03-31%2013%3A51%3A11.png?dl=0
<ready^T420> ;;; 물의를 일으켜서 죄송.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 물의까지는 아니구요...
<ready^T420> 한동안 계속 저래서
<ready^T420> =-O
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-01
<AutoWiZ_> 안녕하세요... ㅠㅠ 안녕하지 못한 오즈군 입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_> 액트님 하이요~
<AutoWiZ_> 저... 진통제 라는것이 작용하는 부위별로 따로 있을까요?
<ready^T420> 특정부위만요?
<ready^T420> 먹는거죠?
<ready^T420> 복용
<AutoWiZ_> 예 먹는거지요
<Work^Seony> 그런게 나오면 노벨상 탈거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> -_-ㅋ 그렇진 않을것 같은데요.. 제가 복용해 본바로는
<AutoWiZ_> 고등학교때 부터 그랬던거 같은데 어깨가 오늘은 너무 아프네요
<ready^T420> 혹시
<Work^Seony> 어디 잡귀가 하나 붙었군요
<AutoWiZ_> 그냥 바로 뇌의 통증 감지 기관을 마비시키는걸까요?
<ready^T420> 정형외과 함 가보셨나요?
<AutoWiZ_> 동내 병원에서는 진단이 안나오더군요 정상이라고 ㅋ
<ready^T420> 어깨가 문제가 아닐 수도 있어요
<ready^T420> 다른데가 아파서 어깨가 아픈걸 수도
<Work^Seony> 잡귀 붙은 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_> 이게 설명이 잘 안되는데 어깨 안쪽 뼈가 아픈 느낌...
<Work^Seony> 저는 나이 먹었나봐요.  어제 새벽 2시 반까지 컴퓨터 좀 했다고 오늘 완전 목이 갔어요.
<AutoWiZ_> 아이고 피곤하시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 피곤한거 같진 않은데, 목이 완전 가버렸어요
<Work^Seony> 나이 먹어가나봐요
<AutoWiZ_> 그러니까 ㅎㅎ 그게 가끔 그냥 잠만 잤는데도 그럴 수 도 있다고 생각합니다.
<AutoWiZ_> 굳이 나이먹어서라고 생각하시는건 성급한 일반화의 오류를 범하시는걸지도 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 원래 나름 목이 튼튼한 편이어서, 목이 쉬거나 하는 일이 없었거든요
<Work^Seony> 요 근래부터 그러네요
<AutoWiZ_> 그건 ... 지구 온난화의 영향입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런거였군요
<AutoWiZ_> 하와이 기온이 0.01 도 올라서 그렇게 된거지요 ^_____^
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 요즘 점점 더워지고 있어요
<ready^T420> 음..
<AutoWiZ_> 액트님 다른데가 아플 수 도 있다는게 혹시 경험이 있으셔서 말씀해주신건지요?
<AutoWiZ_> 궁금 .. 궁금 .. ?? ^_^\
<AutoWiZ_> http://blog.naver.com/revivemenu/220261347187
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프 쪽 집안을 얘기해드리자면,
<razGon_MINILA> 오즈님.
<Work^Seony> 장인어른이 허리디스크가 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 와이프 말을 들어보면, 허리디스크가 허리가 아픈게 아니라네요
<razGon_MINILA> 밤에 많이 아프셧죠? 날씨지나가면 되요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 허리에서 나오는 신경부위에 통증.
<AutoWiZ_> 고양이가 없어졌네요.  진통제 성분별로 정리해놓은거 같은데 저거보니  , 그냥 아파도 진통제 안먹고 참아야겠어요
<AutoWiZ_> 아 ... 습해서 그런거군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 진통제 조금 먹어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 습하다기 보다는 기압과 관련있습니다.
<AutoWiZ_> 디스크 오면 다리부터 발 까지 신경이 눌려서 아프다고 들었던거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_> 아 정상 기압인곳으로 여행가야겠어요 지금 일상생활이 불가능할 정도로 아파서
<razGon_MINILA> 비오는날은 저기압이 되는데 어깨통증을 일으키는 subacromial or subdeltoid bursa가 확장되ㅣ서 이미 염증이 존재하는 환자에서 통증이 더 도드라지게 오죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 어디세요? 미쿡?
<AutoWiZ_> 지금 서울이요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_> 3면이 바다라 어디 갈 수 가 없네요
<razGon_MINILA> 서울이면 치료 받으세요..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 주사 한방이면 좋아지고요. 원인치료 하면 재발도 줄일수 있습니다. ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_> 아 그래요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 병원 한번 다시 가봐야겠네요
<AutoWiZ_> 뭐 정도에 따라 다르겠지만 , 얼마나 걸릴까요? 입원해야 할까요?
<AutoWiZ_> 이게 어깨 움직임하고는 전혀 상관없이 그냥 막 아프네요 ...
<AutoWiZ_> 라즈곤님 감사합니다. 치료 희망을 가지고 병원 한번 가봐야겠어요.
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~봄비가 그치고... 좀 쌀랑해지나 했더니 더운 수요일입니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_> 안녕하세요 봄 비 해치고 출근한 오즈 입니다.
<AutoWiZ_> 제가 전에 ZNC 써도 클라이언트 사용자 만큼 IRC  상에 보인다는 의미로 말을 했었는데
<AutoWiZ_> 제가 잘못봤던거네요...
<AutoWiZ_> 제 PC 1 , 2  가 znc  통해서 freenode 들어오니까 znc  통한거 하나만 보이네요 .
<Dracokr> 저도 핸드폰과 타블렛으로 동시 접속중입니다
<Dracokr> znc로
<autowiz__> 드라코님 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<Work^Seony> irccloud도 동시 접속 다 되는데, 오히려 그게 더 나은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 네. 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 네 그리고 ZNC 가 좋은게 , 별도로 프로그램 없이 그냥 irc 클라이언트 아무거나 있음 된다는거
<Dracokr> 전 그냥 개인서버에 뭐 돌려볼까 하고 깐건데 편리하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> irccloud 도 웹브라우저면 있으면 되서 좋지요
<autowiz__> 어짜피 메시지 로그가 우분투 로그 서버에 남기는 하지만 irccloud 서버를 거치기는 싫다는 ...
<Dracokr> 사실 폰에다 irc깔면 와이파이랑 네트워크 전환되거나 전화할때마다 연결 끊어졋다 답시 접속햇다...난리라서 irc 안했거든요
<autowiz__> 이런 쓸대 없는 본능 때문에 znc 로 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 만우절인데 심심하네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 저는 아침에 라디오 듣는데 , 편성표 변경 된다고 DJ 가 농담해서 살짝 웃었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> http://news.danawa.com/News_List_View.php?&nSeq=2881796
<autowiz__> 순금 키보드 라네요 헐~
<autowiz__> 설마 이거 만우절 이벤트 일려나요?
<Work^Seony> 가격이 1700만원인거 보면, 만우절 이벤트는 아닌거 같아요 ㅋ
<autowiz__> 저건 뭐 키캡이 빠지지않게 특수하게 만들어야 하지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 한개만 빼도 60만원은 할꺼 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 금박을 하지않고 키 하나하나를 전부 다 24k로 채웠으면 개당 그 가격쯤 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 동영상 보면 남자 하나 나와서 타이핑 테스트 하는데 ㅅㅄㅄㅄㅄㅄㅂ  하고 18181818 만 반복 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 몸도 피곤하고 목도 쉬었으니, 퇴근해서 게임 좀 하다가 일찍 자야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 내일 뵈요
<autowiz__> 수고하셨습니다.
<autowiz__> 내일은 목이 정상으로 돌아와 있길 소망하겠사옵니다. ^^
<ZNC_autowiz> 어라? 14.04.2 가 나왔네요
<ZNC_autowiz> 12.04.5 도 있네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 다음뉴스에, 댓글이 14,000개나 달리는 기사는 처음 보네요
<ZNC_autowiz> 어떤 기사에요??
<Seony> http://media.daum.net/society/all/newsview?newsid=20150331142626364&RIGHT_REPLY=R33
<Dracokr> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 보통 댓글이 천개 정도 달리면 어마어마하게 "난리난" 뉴스라고 보거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 욕먹는 정치인들 많은데 굳이 거기 끼느라 고생하는 도지사
<Seony> 오유에 어떤 인터뷰 글이 올라왔는데, 경남에서는 무상급식이 중단된 것도 모자라서 아예 도시락 싸오는 것도 안된다는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 어이가 없는 일들이 참 많이도 일어나네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 만우절 게임회사 출근길이라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=201823&s_no=201823&page=1
<ZNC_autowiz> 오후에는 거의 대화가 없었네요 ㅎㅎ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요
<ghg_> 저기 우분투 한국 위키 사이트가 안열리는거같아요....wiki.ubuntu-ko.org/ 여기 맞는거같은데 말이죠....
<ZNC_autowiz> 일단 지금은 접속 되네요
<PotatoGim> 네, 접속되는 것 같군요.
<seyeongkim> wiki.ubuntu-ko.org
<seyeongkim> 앗 죄송합니다..
<seyeongkim> 음 저는 skt 라인인데 접속이 안되는거 같네용
<pchero_work> 접속 잘 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> Kt인데 안열려요
<ghg_> 전 sk인데 안열려요
<ghg_> 저 핸드폰도 kt인데 안열리고요
<ghg_> 7시즈음에 잠시 열렸나요? 하하......
<seyeongkim> zenmate 통해서 접근하니 되네요 라인관련 어딘가 문제가 있는듯...
<samahui_TPC> 헬쥐 라인인데 아까는 접속되더니 지금은 안되네요
<razgon_> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_> razGon_MBP
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~~~
<razgon_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_> samahui_TPC, 우리의 한화가 지고 있습니다.ㅠ
<razgon_> 라즈베리파이2 괜찮은지요?
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<razgon_> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요? ㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 라즈베리파이 2는 1보다는 쓸만합니다만 아직은 일반적으로 쓰기보다는 특화된 용도에 알맞죠
<samahui_TPC> 한화는 끝내 졌나보군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TPC> 포수를 바꿔야되요
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 저는 핼지 포기렵니다
<hyoungmin> 저도 빨리 라즈베리 갈아타야 하는데...
<hyoungmin> 여러분 우다시티나 코세라에서 c 언어 오픈소스 들으려는데 추천해실만한 강좌있나요? nanodgree 인정돼는거요 너무 비싼거 말고요 ㅜ 우다시티 한달에 200달러 너무 비싸요ㅜ
<samahui_WS> 졸음이 밀려와야 하는 시간에는 멀쩡하군요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_> samahui_WS, 와우!!
<razgon_> 대단..ㅋ
<razgon_> 한화는 포수 조인성인데. 부상이라서 삐걱이죠.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 방금 다운받아서 빨리 감기로 봤는데 정범모와 윤창식이 손잡고 서산다녀와야겠네요
<hyoungmin> 크으
<hyoungmin> 한화팬은 보살이라죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 보살이 될 수 밖에 없지만 올해 한화는 좀 다르죠
<samahui_WS> 김성근 감독님이 오셔서 그래도 애들이 정신은 좀 차렸어요... 다만 정범모 투수 리드나 타격이 너무 꽝이라 오늘은 안되겠더라고요. 더불어 블러킹도 제대로 못해서 추가 실점 에휴
<samahui_WS> 조인성이라도 돌아와야 좀 해볼만 할거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 다 떠나서 정근우라도 빨리 복귀했음 싶어요. 공격력이라도 좀 살아나게요
<hyoungmin> 저는 요즘 lg 를 보면서 기대를 접고 보면 재미있다는 깨달음을 ...
<samahui_WS> 야구 자체가 재미있죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_> 정범모는 뭔가 나사가 하나 빠진거 같은 느낌이에요
<razgon_> 하드웨어는 괜찮은거 같은데.
<razgon_> 소프트웨어가.
<razgon_> 정근우보단, 조인성이 중요하죠
<razgon_> 아직 범모가 카피가 안되었나봐요. 조인성이.ㅋ'
<razgon_> 오늘의 득은 마지막에 투구한 김민우. 잘하더군요. 데뷔등판인데 하반기때는 괜찮을거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 투수하나 건졌군요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 투수하나 잃었죠. 오늘같이 하면 윤창식이는 2군도 모자라요
<samahui_WS> 유창식
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<razgon_> 유창식은 제가 아는데. 힘들겁니다.
<razgon_> 부상 회복 부상 회복하다가 점점점 아웃.
<razgon_> 팔꿈치가 너덜너덜 했는데, 광주일고 잇을때, 거기에 주사 계속 맞았데요.
<razgon_> 수술받아야 할겁니다.
<razgon_> 트리암 계속 맞았으면 통증을 마스킹했으니.
<samahui_WS> 역시 오늘보니 완전히 재구를 못하더라고요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 수술하고 재활이라도 하면서 김성근 감독 있을때 다시 돌아올수 있기를 빌수밖에 없겠군요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 오늘은 좀 실망이 컸어요
<samahui_WS> 거기다 그 상황에서 포수가 너무 부족하니 정말 투수가 더 흔들리더라고요
<samahui_WS> 한화는 다음 트레이드때는 포수나 하나 사왔으면 싶어요
<samahui_pi> test
<samahui_pi> 한글
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋ 우분투접속하셨어요?
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이 라즈비안이요
<samahui_pi> 잠깐 뭐 좀 돌려보려고 켜봤는데 그냥 채팅용으로 켜놓으려고 세팅했죠 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 올ㅋ 저도 빨리 질러야 하는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 지르기 부담없죠
<samahui_pi> 후딱 지르세요~
<razgon_> 망설이다가 판매되버렷네요..ㅠㅠ
<razgon_> 제가 아는 사이트에 나와서 살까말까 하다가...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_> 라즈베리 파이에 뭘 설치하기 좋은 지요?
<razgon_> 안드로이드? 우분투? 혹은 윈도우?
<samahui_pi> 그게 목적에 따라서 다르죠
<samahui_pi> 보통은 라즈비안이라고 데비안 라즈베리버젼을 가장 많이 깔죠
<samahui_pi> 근데 필요에 따라서는 riscOS나 안드로이드도 깔더군요
<samahui_pi> 요즘은 우분투기반인 놈도 있어서 그걸 깔기도 하더군요
<samahui_pi> xbmc를 깔아서 영화감상용으로도 많이 쓰죠
<samahui_pi> 차 후 윈도우10 라즈지원용이 나오면 그것도 깔아봐야죠... 근데 예상이지만 임베디드용으로 나온 초소형 OS라 제어용도 이외에는 못쓸거 같지만요
<samahui_pi> 전 지금 채팅과 간단한 웹서핑 문서리딩용 정도라 라즈비안으로 세팅했습니다
<samahui_pi> 세팅하는데 10분도 안걸려요 ㅎㅎ;;
<hyoungmin> 저는 제 전기장판 안드로이드 원격 실행장치를 ...
<samahui_pi> 이제 여름이 다가올듯해서 전기장판 제어는 내년에나 쓸만하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋ 그러게요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon_> 저는 간단합니다.
<samahui_pi> 아직 판매 많이 하는데요
<razgon_> 웹페이지와 티빙앱
<samahui_pi> xbmc갈아서 쓰시면 딱이겠군요
<razgon_> 아니요. 중고 장터에 나와서 한국들어온거라 5만원에 나왔거든요
<razgon_> 옙
<razgon_> 웹서핑만 하면 됩니다. ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 예전과 달리 케이스 포함해서 5만원선에 파는거 지르세요
<samahui_pi> 지마켓같은곳 찾아보면 많네요
<razgon_> 아....
<razgon_> 그런가요?
<samahui_pi> 넵
<hyoungmin> 이제 여름에는 mit 미디업에서 만든 모기 격추시스템을 들여오는겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> gtx 780 기반 레이저 격추시스템 후덜덜
<samahui_pi> 모기약 발사대를 만들어서 센서로 모기 감지하고 쏘도록 만드는건 어떨가요?
<samahui_pi> 모기약을 던지는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 절대로 약을 뿌리는게 아니라 쏘는겁니다 ㅎ
<hyoungmin> 모기 날갯짓 파장을 지향성 마이크로 스캔후 1점사정도면 되겠네요 ㅎ
<samahui_pi> 근데 라즈베리파이 제대로 활용해보려면 시작키트 포함해서 각종 부속품들 다 들어간거 10만원선에 구입하는것도 나쁘지는 않아요
<samahui_pi> 그냥 라즈베리파이만 구입하시면 정말 영화감상이나 간단한 메일서버 정도 운영이 다예요
<razgon_> 그렇군요
<samahui_pi> razgon님은 그냥 케이스 포함모델로 강추구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 딱 그용도만 쓰실거자나요
<razgon_> 제가 왜 취소 했는지 이해가 되는 부분.
<razgon_> 그냥 fire Tv stick사렵니다. ㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎㅎ 그게 났겠는데요
<razgon_> 라즈베리까지의 범용성까지는 필요없겠네요.
<samahui_pi> 근데 성능은 파이가 더 좋아지지 않았을까요?
<razgon_> 뭐 상관없죠.
<samahui_pi> 그게 동영상 지원 범위가 틀려져서요
<samahui_pi> 성능이 낮으면 고해상도는 물건너가니까요
<razgon_> 병원에 두고서 쓰려는데요.
<razgon_> 뭐 고해상도 돌리려는게 아니라 티빙앱만 돌려도 굳입니다.ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 하긴 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_> 저희 병원에 아이피티비 받는데요.
<razgon_> 이게 초기라서 RGB  선으로 연결해서 봤거든요.
<razgon_> 당시 오픈프레임이였음...
<razgon_> 그냥 티비 살걸 햇어요.
<razgon_> 설치가 개판이 되서요.
<razgon_> 그래서 깔끔하게 무선으로
<razgon_> 전원연결과 스틱 연결해서 티빙앱으로 티비대신해서 쓰기.
<razgon_> 티빙스틱도 좋은 방법이나 이녀석은 지상파가 안된다는!!
<razgon_> 그래도 땡기네요
<razgon_> 메모리와 듀얼코어. 적절하네요.
<razgon_> 늦었군요. 저는 이만 잡니다. 굳나잇요!
<samahui_pi> 좋은 꿈 꾸세요~
<razgon_> http://www.cnet.co.kr/view/130476
<razgon_> 이런것도 있네요.
<razgon_> 조금 기다렷다가 이거 살까요? 아니면 인텔 컴퓨트 스틱 리눅스 버젼.ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 요즘 이런거 많이 나오는군요
<samahui_pi> 지르세요~ 지르고 후회하는게 지르지도 못하고 후회하는것보다 났죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 주무신다더니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 후하... 음함수의 미분법
<razgon_> 진짜 잡니다. ㅋㅋ
<razgon_> 정말 굳나잇.!! 내일아니 잇다 뵈요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음함수의 미분법 ... 들어본지 10년도 더되는듯
<samahui_pi> 네 안녕히~ 이따뵈요
<DarkCircle> 대학교때도 전기쪽 이랑 공학수학 때문에 음함수 가지고 장난치고 그랬는데
<hyoungmin> 저는 이걸 다 이해하고 자야 해서 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 해야할땐 해야 해요 흐흐 하지만 그때가 지나면 또 필요가 없 ... 원리를 알아야 하기 때문에 (먼산)
<samahui_pi> 18년전 이군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 아!... 작년이군요... 전 만년20살
<samahui_pi> 리붓합니다~
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋㅋ quit 메세지 어떻게 살명하나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오유에 재밌는 글 올라와서 한참 읽고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=201878&s_no=201878&page=1
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-02
<Dracokr> 굿모닝
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 오우~ 어제 이걸 안끄고 갔네요... 안녕하세요~
<Dracokr> 컴터 밤새 돌리시는건가 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 회사 컴은 가끔 재부팅만 해줄뿐...계속 돌립니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 사무실 컴퓨터는 안꺼요
<Work^Seony> 업타임 보통 2달 정도 되는데, 재부팅 하는 이유가 그놈의 웹브라우저들 때문...
<Dracokr> 전 부팅/업데이트 시간동안 일 안하려고 매일 출근해서 켭니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Dracokr> -_-
<Work^Seony> 오오 좋은 생각이네요
<Dracokr> 이 PC가 오래 버텨줄것 같지도 않고...
<Dracokr> 그러고보니 서버 리부팅한번 해줘야 하는데....업타임이 1년반이 넘어가고 있...
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서버는 늘 리부팅하기 겁나죠 ㅋ
<Dracokr> 네
<Work^Seony> 저도 지난 주에 큰맘 먹고 방화벽 리붓 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 전에 상태가 영 안좋아서 백업용 서버 하나 리부팅했더니...하드가 나가버리질 않나.
<Work^Seony> 음... 서버면, raid-1 쓰고 계시죠?
<Dracokr> 아뇨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헛 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 잘 모르는건 상용 서비스에 안쓰는 버릇이 -_-
<Work^Seony> 음... 그래도 레이드는 상용서비스엔 필수 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 저희는 레이드 컨트롤러 없으면, 소프트웨어 레이드라도 무조건 필수적으로 세팅하거든요...
<Dracokr> 아 그런가요
<Dracokr> 딱히 문제된적이 없어서..
<Dracokr> 레이드1이면 미러링으로 하드 두개 동시에 쓰고 읽어서 백업효과 내는 그거죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Dracokr> 지금은 백업을 2중으로 하는 걸로 별 문제 없긴 하는데 ...하긴 해야 할지도요
<Dracokr> 매일 백업해도 백업과 백업사이의 새 데이터는 날려먹을 수 있으니
<Dracokr> 서버 관리할 사람 따로 뽑게 되면 하던가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Dracokr> 지금 개발이나 서버 관리까지 전부 혼자 하고 있어서 뭔가 여유가 없네요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 전부 다 하시면...
<Work^Seony> 정말 무쟈게 힘드시겠군요...
<ZNC_autowiz> 피터님~~ ㅎㅎ 안계시는건가
<Dracokr> 여기 일본 개발 분위기 좀 아시는 분 있으려나
<Dracokr> 일본 회사랑 거래하는데...데이터에 오류있거나 이래저래 문의하면
<Dracokr> 3주있다가 답하고, 맨날 답변 내용이 수정하는데 2,3개월 걸린데요.
<Dracokr> 짜증나 죽겠어요 ㅋ
<ZNC_autowiz> 프로그램 오류 인가요 데이터 오류 인가요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 결제 라인이 이상해서 그런가 왜 그렇게 오래 걸린데요??
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<Dracokr> ZNC_autowiz: 그냥 데이터 오류에요. 상품 가격이 잘못 표기되어 있다거나, 누락된게 있다거나
<Dracokr> ZNC_autowiz: 단순해 보이는데 저래요
<Dracokr> 어...이거 갑자기 왜 색글이 나가지
<Dracokr> 탭 한번 더 눌렀는데 -_-
<Dracokr> 테스트
<Dracokr> ?
<Dracokr> 얼레...왜 이럴까요
<Dracokr> 다른분들에게도 보이는 색인지 저만 그런지 모르겠네
<razGon_MINILA> 결정했어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 컴퓨트 스틱 리눅스 버젼을 사는 것을요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 컴퓨트 스틱은 괜찮겟죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 리눅스 버젼?
<razGon_MINILA> 베이트레일이 괜찮을거 같아요.
<samahui_pi> 성능은 베이트레일이 월등한데 가격도 월등하죠
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리나 arm라인CPU 들어간 모델에 비해서요
<Seony> 라즈베리2 어때요?
<samahui_pi> 1보다 좋기는해요
<Seony> 라즈베리1 써보고, 이게 제가 원하는 목적으로 쓸 수 있는 기계는 아니라는걸 절실히 깨달았거든요..
<Seony> vim 띄워도 버벅일 정도라...
<samahui_pi> 이것도 똑같이 그래요
<samahui_pi> 그래도 1보다는 훨 구동이 원활하죠
<samahui_pi> 지금도 페이지 띄우고
<samahui_pi>  viu편집기 돌리면서 채팅도 할 정도는 되니까요
<Seony> 사지말아야겠군요..
<samahui_pi> 목적없이 사기에는 좀 아쉬운 제품이죠
<Seony> 개발용으로 쓸만한 저전력 서버 하나 있었음 싶은데, 맹민희 말고는 대안이 없네요
<samahui_pi> 그래도 1보다는 좋아요
<samahui_pi> 서버로 돌리기에는 나쁘지 않은데 랜포트가 아직도 100인지라
<samahui_pi> 추천은 못드리겠네요
<Seony> 저는, 개발용으로도 못쓰겠던데요
<samahui_pi> 다만 영화감상에 주로 쓰는 xbmc 사용자라면 추천드릴만해요
<samahui_pi> 전 그냥 저냥 쓸만은한거 같아요 2의 경우는요
<samahui_pi> 저도 1일때는 정말 답답해서 그냥 동영상 플레이어로만 썼는데 이것도 해상도도 낮고 지원하는 포멧도 한정적이라 그냥 버렸었죠
<Seony> 음... 맹민희 양이 저희 집에서 우렁각시로 일하는 중이라 그 아이는 못건드려서, 다른 아이를 하나 들일까 생각 중이에요
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 아무도 모르게 열심히 일하고 있군요 맥미니양은
<Seony> 안방마님이 티비 키라시면 티비를 켜야하는 몸종이거든요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 전 그냥 구형 TP로 구현해 놨어요
<samahui_pi> 저전력에 모니터 키보드 달려있으니 편의성도 높아서 활용도가 좋아요
<samahui_pi> 듀얼코어 TP구해서 쓰세요
<Seony> 이번에 임플란트하려고 통장에 600만원 보유 중인데, 집세 나가고 임플란트비 내면 없어지는게 슬프네요...
<samahui_pi> 전 설때 받은 돈 이것저것 질러대다가 지금 반절 남았어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 와이프가 놋북을 잘 안쓰긴 하는데, 그걸 뺏어오자니 또 간간히 쓰니까 어쩔 수 없고...  NAS나 외장하드 둘 중 하나도 사야하고..
<samahui_pi> m4800이 가장 타격을 줬죠
<Seony> 살게 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 저도 와이프님 갖고계신 QHD+ 노트북 가져다 이래저래 굴리고 싶은데 못해요
<samahui_pi> 정말 몇일에 한번 자기 일보던가 아기 물품 구매하러 인터넷 쇼핑할때만 쓰더라고요
<Seony> 제 와이프는 레노보 카본 X1 갖고싶어해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그래도 손 못대죠
<samahui_pi> 카본도 괜찮게 나왔죠
<Seony> 인터넷 쇼핑은 태블릿 쓰라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 다만 전 올드TP 신봉자라 레노버 모델을 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 마눌님이 타블릿은 게임용~ 나머지 작업은 노트북이시랍니다
<samahui_pi> 아직까지는 한국에서 인터넷 쇼핑할때 인증서다 뭐다해서 PC가 편하죠
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 인증서가 있었군요...
<samahui_pi> 4월1일부터 ActiveX는 치웠는데 그래도 이상한 KCP인가 뭔가 EXE파일이 생겨서 짜증나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미쿡에서는 전화기로도 터치 한 번이면 바로 구매됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 삼송카드가 젤 나아요 아무 설치없이 미리 가입해놓은 아이디 비밀번호로 결제가 되거든요
<samahui_pi> 그게 정상인데 에휴~
<samahui_pi> 근데 더 큰 문제는 공공기관들이죠
<samahui_pi> 오늘도 민원24들어가서 이것저것 일보는데 뻑하면 에러에 감감 무소식 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 울나라 금융기관들이 그걸 계속 고집하는 이유가, 문제 생겼을 때 책임을 전가시킬 곳이 필요해서라고 하더라구요...
<samahui_pi> 인증서 요구도 많고 그걸 또 등록하게 만드는것도 짜증나요
<samahui_pi> 맞아요. 정부에서 깔라는거 깔았으니 책임은 이용자에게 있다 이거죠
<samahui_pi> 그래서 그렇게 인증서다 뭐다 인증장치들을 설치하게만들고 또 필요하다 주장하는거죠
<samahui_pi> 정작 지들 털리고는 책임 안지려는 수작이죠
<Seony> 근데 사실 그게 발전을 저해하는 부분이에요...
<Seony> 은행 입장에서 겁나니까 아무 것도 못하게 되거든요...
<Seony> 예전에는 한국의 뱅킹 시스템이 진짜로 우월해서, 처음에 미국생활할 때는 정말 불편했었거든요...
<samahui_pi> 아니죠 보안을 스스로 강화해야 하는데 그걸 안하는건 말그대로 지들 수익만 따지니 그런거죠
<Seony> 근데 요즘은 여기가 훨 낫습니다
<samahui_pi> 책임을 지게 해줘야 이것들이 정신차리고 일하는데 책임전가를 시켜주니 못되먹은짓만하고 윗대가리들끼리 수익나누는데 혈안이죠
<Seony> 저도 한국으로 돈 송금하는 문제로 한참 고민하다, 결국 페이팔로 정말 쉽게 해결봤어요
<samahui_pi> 젤 잘못한게 IMF때 공적자금으로 살려놓은거라 봅니다
<Seony> 걍 이메일 주소만 있으면 돈이 바로 들어가요
<samahui_pi> 페이팔이 편하죠
<samahui_pi> 하지만 전 저번에 이베이에 당할때 페이팔로 너무 쉽게 추가금 보냈던게 기분나빠서 요즘 안쓰게 되더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아 아픈 기억이 있으시군요...
<samahui_pi> 너무 쉽게 보내줬어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 아무튼 라즈베리파이2는 확실히 1보다 쓸만은해요.. 버벅임은 없으니 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<samahui_pi> 인터넷 버벅입은 플래시 도베와 스크립터 도배로 광고들 띄어대서 그런거 같고 일반적인 사이트 사용도 용이하네요
<Seony> 고민 좀 해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 제가 지금 쓰고있는 라즈베리1에 git 서버랑 레드마인을 설치했는데, 이게 한 번 돌릴려면 1분을 기다려야하거든요..
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이1때는 그랬죠
<samahui_pi> 지금은 그렇게는아니예요
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이1은 진짜 불편한 RISC OS를 쓰게 하더군요... 속도땜시
<Seony> 라즈비안은 꽤 잘만든거 같았어요
<Seony> 데비안은 탁월한 선택이었고..
<samahui_pi> 라즈비안도 라즈베리파이2 되고서야 좀 쓸만한 속도나오죠 1때는 너무 느렸어요
<samahui_pi> 전 답답하더라고요
<samahui_pi> 지금은 간단한 파이썬 코딩정도는 할만해요
<Seony> "간단한"이 함정이군요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 지금은 제 라즈베리는 집ssh 서버로 쓰고있어요
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리2에게 양보시키세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 한 번 알아봐야겠네요
<Seony> 음악 틀어놓고 코딩 중인데, 김광석의 서른즈음에 나오니까 갑자기 슬퍼지네요...
<Seony> 어느 60대 노부부 이야기는, 아직 60대가 안되서 안슬펐는데....
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razgon_MBP> 리하이여
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요, 자주 못뵙던 또이름'입니다?!
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<jason_kr> ^^
<LinDol> jason_kr, 오랜만에 뵙습니다. ^ㅠ^
<jason_kr> 예, 반갑습니다. 아직도 많이 바쁜 중여서요. ㅎ LinDol
<LinDol> 앗 ㅋㅋ 방해해서 죄송합니다. ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> HeavensBus,
<jason_kr> 아뇨~ 방해된 거 아녀요. ㅋㅋㅋ 최근 한달동안 자주 접속을 못했었어요.  ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> ㅠ.ㅜ
<LinDol> 네네 :)
<razGon_MBP> 어서오세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<lindol> HeavensBus, hey
<razGon_MBP> ?
<samahui_TPC> 즐거운 밤 되세요~ 전 오늘은 이만 가볼께요
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 으음 닉이 돌아가 있는거 같은데
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 에고... 한숨 자러 가야겠네요..ㅜ 이따 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕히 주무세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ZNC_autowiz> 목은 좀 나으셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 그날 일찍 자고 다음날 바로 멀쩡해졌어요
<Work^Seony> 피곤하면 생기는 새로운 노화현상인가봐요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 내일 임플란트 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잇몸에 드릴로 구멍을 낸다는데 살짝 겁나네요
<Work^Seony> 점심 사갖구왔습니다
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/qceuwg8pril29ph/AAD1wpLrej0huwFu2MHfBme8a
<Work^Seony> 가격은, 시급보다 쌉니다 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 이것이 하와이안 런치 군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 아주 전형적인 형태에요
<Work^Seony> 알바생 시간당 급여보다 싼겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 시간당 급여가 얼마나 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 알바생이라면 최소 $8은 받죠
<ZNC_autowiz> 직장인들도 월급이야 천차만별이겠지만서두 , 시급으로 따지면 얼마나 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 직장인들 시급으로 쳐주면 근무시간 줄어들걸요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 그냥 월급을 근무시간으로 나눠본 수치인거죠
<ZNC_autowiz> 월급 / 30 / 8 ( or 9 )
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-03
<samahui_pi> 불금의 점심시간 입니다. 즐거운 점심시간들 보내시고 불금을 즐기세요~~
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 우중충한 불타는 금요일 오후입니다!!!!
<jun__> 다들 바쁘신지 반겨주시는 분이 안계시네요;;;;;;
<jun__> ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Dracokr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 불금이니까
<jun__> 역시 시간이 안가네요;;;
<jun__> 놀고 싶어라~~~~~~
<ZNC_autowiz> 보통 뭐하고 노시나요?
<jun__> 음~ 글세요... 집에서 티비보기..??
<jun__> 오늘도 야구 봐야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Dracokr> 영화, 게임
<Dracokr> 요즘은 딸이랑 놀아요
<Dracokr> 딸이 최고임 하악....귀여버
<ZNC_autowiz> 아 부럽
<samahui_pi> 푸하하하
<samahui_pi> 오늘 대박 사고 치신 분이 한분 계시는군요
<samahui_pi> 전기 절약운동이다뭐다 한다고 멀티탭 내려버린 영업부장이 한분 계시네요 덕분에 일하던거 몇명이 날려먹고 개벌서버 죽고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 반나절 복구작업만 했습니다. 사장님이 가만히있어 그게 너가 회사를 위하는거야 라는 말을 대놓고 면전에 해
<samahui_pi> 버렸네요
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 불금 즐겁게들 보내세요~ 해외에 계신 Seony님은 내일 즐기시구요
<samahui_pi> 전 이만 칼퇴근 들어갑니다 푸하하하
<samahui_TPC> 세상에서 가장 싫은 사람이 가려고 준비하는 그 순간 일주는 사람 ㅜㅜ
<jun__> 저도 이만 퇴근합니다~ 다들 불금 보내세요^^
<PotatoGim> 저도 오늘은 걸치러~ 불금들 되세요~
<samahui_TPC> 즐거운 시간들 보내세요
<samahui_TPC> 전 대충 정리하는데로 불금을 즐기러 갈겁니다
<samahui_TPC> 나중에 뵈요~
<ZNC_autowiz> 슬슬 퇴근들 하고 계시는가요?
<razgon_MBP> 리하이요
<razgon_MBP> 아름다운밤이에요.ㅋ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요~ 전 지금 이 밤에 무슨 필이 탔는지 런치패드에 가입했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 자다가 깻네요.
<razgon_MBP> 다시 잠드렵니다.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-04
<uuu> 안녕하세여
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<ZNC_autowiz> 화창한 토요일 입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘 임플란트 했습니다.  생각보다 많이 힘드네요.
<PotatoGim> 오오... 의료비가 어마어마하지 않나요?
<Seony> 좀 비싸긴한데, 한국이랑 별 차이 없는거 같아요
<Seony> 치과를 자주 다녀서 치과치료는 별로 겁내지 않는 편이거든요.
<Seony> 따끔한 마취주사도 은근히 즐기는 편이고..
<Seony> 근데, 역시나 드릴로 뼈에 구멍 내서 안에 금속을 넣는건 몸이 힘든걸 아는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 사람이면 힘든게 당연한거지요
<ghg_> 안녕하세요 지금 우분투 한국 위키 수정중인데 제가 알고있는걸 추가하는게 게임보다 재미있네요;;
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/275470
<HolyKnight> 오호 그래유?
<ZNC_autowiz> 잘읽었습니다.
<ZNC_autowiz> 한참 걸렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 개인적으로 자바 퍼포먼스는 꽝이라고 생각하는지라 .
<ghg_> 안녕하세요 irc에 다시 왔습니당^^ 우분투 한국 위키를 만지는건 재밌네요
<ghg_> https://youtu.be/nh2Hrq1ts0I 3월달 우분투 세미나 동영상이 소리가 안들리네요 ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 굳나잇요.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-05
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요. :3
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ZNC_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅡㅎㅇㅇㅇ
<drakekr> 아 너무하네
<drakekr> 진짜 하나도 안오냐...
<ZNC_autowiz> 음
<ZNC_autowiz> 오랜만이오~~
<drakekr> 아....
<drakekr> 채팅서버 따로 만드는거..
<drakekr> 어렵넹..
<ZNC_autowiz> 쭈욱 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ZNC_autowiz> 액트님 하이요~~~~
<ready^T420> -,.-
<ready^T420> 네
<ready^T420> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ZNC_autowiz> 어?? 혹시 지금이 아침인 나라에 가 계신건가요?
<ZNC_autowiz> 아니면 그냥 새로운 하루가 시작된걸 말씀하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 00시 => 아침
<ZNC_autowiz> 새벽
<ZNC_autowiz> 1월 12월 과 봄,여름,가을,겨울을 1월 == 봄 , 으로 매핑 하지는 앉찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> 1,415,587
<ready^T420> 영어로 어떻게 읽어야 하나요 ..
<ZNC_autowiz> 1million 4 hundred fifteen thousand 5 hundred eighty seven .
<ZNC_autowiz> one , four fifteen , five eighty seven .   ( 사실 4자리 숫자일때는 2개씩 끊어서 두번으로 읽는데 )
<ZNC_autowiz> 저렇게 긴건 모르겠어요
<ZNC_autowiz> 제가 뭐 외국을 가봤어야 알지 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-04
<autowiz_> 월요일 아침부터 많으들 바쁘신가봅니다. 다들 말씀이 없으시네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이번한주도 화이팅 하셔요~~
<autowiz_> 원래 일이야 끝도 없는것이니 급하게 밀린 일만 조금 처리하고 봄나들이 가셔야지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/review_view.nhn?bid=8638180&review.seq=6181053
<HolyKnight> 이거 빌렸슴다
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 올려주신 링크에 첫번째 리뷰는 평점이 0점 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그래도 볼만한 책일거 같다는 생각이 강하게 듭니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ  아주 멍멍판이라쟎요?!
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 써니님 즐거운 한국 여행 되고 계시나요?
<autowiz_> 그런데 저 서평을 좀더 생각하면서 읽으니
<autowiz_> 독자가 불량일 수 도 있다고 생각합니다. 모든 소스 한줄 한줄을 다 설명할 필요까지는 없지요
<autowiz_> 실력에 따른 눈높이 교육이 필요하다고 여겨지는 시점입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 친척 친구들 만나느라 바쁘네요
<autowiz_> 날씨 , 시간은 어떻게 적응달 되셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 네~ 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 저는 오늘 회사일도 바쁜데 ㅠㅠ 지인이 부탁한 일을 하고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 잘 거절하는 법을 배워야 할 거 같습니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제가 연습상대가 되어 드릴까요?
<autowiz_> 거절 할 수 밖에 없는 부탁을 드려보겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아.. 제가 방금 무슨 망발을 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 거절할 수 없는 부탁을 어떻게 거절할까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으음 조금 어감이 이상합니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 말씀드린건 거절 할 수 밖에 없는 부탁입니다. 거절 할 수 없는 부탁이랑 조금 다른 , 어쩌면 많이
<lexlove> 거절할 수 밖에 없는 부탁이구나...ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 일하면서 글을 읽었더니 잘못 해석했네요.^^;
<autowiz_> 제 ㅅ ㅏ랑을 받아주세요~
<autowiz_> 이런거...
<autowiz_> 받고 1초만에 버리기 이러실려나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 네.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 헉;;; 벌써 점심시간이네요.^^;
<autowiz_> 넵 7분 남았습니다.
<lexlove> 젠장 시간이 너무 빨리 갑니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 정말 가끔 시간이 멈췄으면 할때가 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 1. 좋은 사람이랑 같이 있을때
<autowiz_> 2. 지금같이 몸시 급하고 바쁠때 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 맞아요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 날씨는 하와이랑 크게 다르진 않은데, 건조한게 좀 힘드네요
<ferendevelop> 많이 건조한가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 건조한데...  자고일어나면 목이 아프니...  게다가 수시로 코를 파야할 정도라 불편하네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 밖에만 나가면 눈 따갑고, 물도 수시로 마시고싶고 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 헐 많이 심하시네요
<HolyKnight> 하와이는
<HolyKnight> 바다로 둘러싸인
<HolyKnight> 섬....
<HolyKnight> 습기가 충만하겠네유.
<ircCloud^Seony> 충만은 한데 그렇다고 높진 않아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 쾌적하다고 말할 수 있는 정도
<lexlove> 살기 좋은 동네군요.^^
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 트위터가 영향력이 강한것 같이 착각하는 이유는 일천RT만 받아도 핸드폰으로 오는 알림이 마치 자신이 숭배받는것 같은 착각을 주기 때문입니다. 기억하고 경계하세요 아무리 RT가 되어도 너는 그냥 아무것도 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 홀나님 트위터 하세요?
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 어떤 프로그램 하나 설치하고 자동으로 실행하길래, kill 명령어로 죽였더니 계속 살아나는 현상이 있었습니다.
<pchero_work> 어떤 서비스 데몬에서 계속 살리는 것 같아서 계속 찾아봤더니..
<pchero_work> 범인은 systemd.. -_-;;;
<wet>  좀비시스템....
<pchero_work> Kill 로 죽여도 계속 살아나더군요.. -_-;;;
<JasonJang> 좀비야 딴 방법으로 잡을 순 있지만...
<pchero_work> 원인을 몰라서 계속 해메다.. 결국 systemd 까지 오게됐습니다.
<pchero_work> 답은 찾았지만 아무런 단서 없이 systemd 까지 오기까지 시간이 좀 걸리더군요..
<pchero_work> 재밌는 글을 찾았네요. :)
<pchero_work> http://blog.nudge.do/devops-%EB%82%B4%EC%9D%BC-%EC%83%88%EB%B2%BD%EC%97%90%EB%8A%94-%EB%88%84%EA%B0%80-%EC%9D%BC%EC%96%B4%EB%82%A0%EA%B9%8C/
<pchero_work> devopt-내일-새벽에는-누가-일어날까/ 입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 엔지니어 관련 이슈인것 같지만 실제로는 개발자에게도 필요한 글인것 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 제목이 재밌네요. 내일 새벽에는 누가 일어날까.. ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 피터님
<HolyKnight> 눈팅만 해유.
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter: 곧 스케쥴 잡죠
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 써니님! 언제 시간되세요!?
<ircCloud^Seony> 다음주부터는 딱히 약속이 없어
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직까진...
<ferendevelop> 오오 그러시군요
<ferendevelop> 가능하면 뵙으러 갈 때 autowiz님도 같이 뵙고 싶은데 말이죠
<HolyKnight> 오늘자 주식 매매 일지입니다. ^^ https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<autowiz_> 홀녀님 오늘도 수고하셨습니다.
<HolyKnight> 잇힝
<autowiz_> ^_^
<ferendevelop> Knock Knock 계시나요?
<autowiz_> 있긴 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-05
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오즈님 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<autowiz_> 오늘하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요~~ ♡
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 만나볼 날짜를 잡아야하는데 스케쥴 맞추기 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 만나볼 지인들이 많죠?
<autowiz_> 렉스님 라즈곤님 뵈러 전라도 한번 가시나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오시기 힘들거 같아요. 쉽게 이동할 수 있는 거리는 아니잖아요.^^;
<autowiz_> 올라 오시기도 쉽지는 않으시고
<autowiz_> 영화 점퍼 에 나오는 그런 잠바 파는곳 어디 없나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ 있으면 공구합시다..
<autowiz_> 서니님이 제일 필요하실듯 ㅎㅎ 거리가 멀으셔서
<lexlove> 그거 있음 한국에 자주 오시겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Gooos> 오오 오토님은 항상 계시는듯하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 컴퓨터는 켜져 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제가 자리를 비운 그때까지도 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> ㅎㅎ 알고보면 인공지능 알파챗!
<lexlove> 하긴 여기 계신 분들 거의 실제로 못 봤으니 이중에 인공지능로봇이 있을수도 있겠네요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 과찬이십니다. 알파고 라니요 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 심심이 친구들인거군요?
<autowiz_> 시미시미 Friends 입니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 정말 수십 수백년 후에는 인공지능이랑 친구먹고 살 수 있는 날이 올지도 모르겠습니다 커커
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 오늘부터 우분투 방에서 ㅎㅎ , ㅋㅋ 이런거 안쓰기로 했습니다.
<autowiz_> 대신 하하 호호 후후 크크 카카 커커 큭큭 이런거 쓸려고 합니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter>  " ) 너는 누구냐!?
<ipeter> 입터 언더바!
<ipeter_> . . ) 꺼져 이놈아.
<Gooos> 음 제가 뭔가 잘 못 한거같네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ipeter, 안녕하세요.^^
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 피터님 feren 님 안녕하세요 하하
<autowiz_> feren 묻고 싶은게 있는데
<ferendevelop> 네, 말씀하세요
<autowiz_> 어디다 묻어야 할까요?  o_o
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 농담이구요. 정말 만수르랑 친구 사이 아니신가요?
<lexlove> 나는 누구인가? 여기는 어디인가? 흠;;;;
<lexlove> 제가 지금 이러고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 일이 많으신건가요? 아니면 어디가 아프신건가요? 울먹울먹
<lexlove> 앗 둘다입니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어디가 어떻게요? 아프시면 안되지 말입니다.
<lexlove> 어제 하다만 ppt 만들고 있어요.ㅠㅠ 아... 감기입니다.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 만수르랑 친구 사이였음 좋겠습니다 흐르
<autowiz_> 저는 오만가지 술이랑 친구사이였던...    크크
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 오즈님 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 헉
<autowiz_> 피터님 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> lexlove: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ferendevelop: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Gooos: 잘못한거 없으십니다-
<ferendevelop> ipeter: 안녕하세요~ 반갑습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> feren : 역시 젊어서 그런지 체력이 좋구만요
<autowiz_> 매일 출근하고  밤에도 늦게까지 있고 , 가끔야근도 하고
<ferendevelop> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_님도 항상 계시는걸요 뭘ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 합성인간 급이라 저랑 비교 하시면 위험합니다 크크
<ferendevelop> 아 맞네요 제가 실수했습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> feren 님 저희 회사 오시면 제가 저랑 똑!! 같은 스케쥴로 트레이닝 해드릴 수 있는데요 하하
<ferendevelop> 하하 만약 간다면 배워 보겠습니다
<autowiz_> 네 제가 때가되면 납치라도 해서 모시고 오겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 기대해보겠습니다 흐흐
<ipeter> 어흥
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 접속이 안끊겼군요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운 오후 근무되세요.
<felix123> 안녕하세요 처음 들어왔네요 앞으로 잘부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 반ㄱ갑습네다
<ferendevelop> felix123: 반갑습니다
<felix123> 부족함 많은 주니어라서 많은 도움을 받을까해서  한상곤님 강의보고 왔습니다 잘 부탁드려요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 네 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 반갑습네다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ferendevelop> 다들 맛점하세요~
<ipeter> 윈도우 오피스 질렀습니다.
<ipeter> 10만원 학생버전 4년 구독이요.
<ferendevelop> 윈도우도 요즘 구독제가 있나요?
<ipeter> 아. 구매로 해야겠네요.
<ipeter> 구독이라는 단어는 다른 버전에 대해서 행해지는 제품이 있는거으로 알고 있습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<ferendevelop> 아하 그렇군요
<autowiz_> 혹시 notepad++ 열심히 많이 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 코드내용을 트리구조나 즐겨찾기 식으로 ( 파일 하나 안에서) 보여주는 플러그인이 있는가 해서요 (울먹울먹)
<ipeter> 노트패드 뿔뿔을 쓰긴 하지만, 그런기능은 잘 모르겠습니다.(눈물뚝)
<ferendevelop> 즐겨찾기 식이 어떤거에요?
<autowiz_> 플러그인은 아니고 기본기능중에 view -> funclist 가 있네요
<autowiz_> 멘날 스크롤 하다가 힘다 빼는거 같아서
<autowiz_> 맨날
<autowiz_> codelite 를 쓰면 좋은데 지금 어쩌다보니 원격으로 작업할 일이 생겨서 (아흑)
<ferendevelop> 한마디로 북마크 기능 아니에요!?
<autowiz_> 북마크랑 즐겨찾기는 동의어 이지 음음
<ferendevelop> 아 맞네요.. ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 북마크 플러그인은 없던가요?
<autowiz_> 북마크 매니저가 있구만
<autowiz_> 좋아좋아 점점 빨라지고 있어
<ferendevelop> 기븐으로요?
<autowiz_> 기본은 아니고 플러그인 설치했음
<autowiz_> feren 덕분이니 내가 다음에 한택 내겠음
<autowiz_> 한턱
<ferendevelop> 흐흐흐 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 먹고싶은걸 말하시오
<ferendevelop> 떡볶이요 (___)
<ferendevelop> 안 먹은지 오래되서 어제부터 엄청 먹고 싶네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그래 적절한 판단이다 비싼거 부르면 때릴려고 했다는 ....  크크
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ그래봐야 치킨 안 불렀을까요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 다른 고기야 평소에 질릴 정도로 자주 먹으니 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ferendevelop> imsu: 어서오세요~
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 클라우딩 시스템에 대해서 개념+응용 하기 좋은 도서나 사이트가 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 클라우딩?
<imsu> autowiz_: 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> feren 역시 부자... 고기를 질리게 먹는다니
<imsu> 네
<autowiz_> 오~~ 임수다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 한발 늦으셨네요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 그러게 내가 정신이 없긴 없구나 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 그냥 집에서 먹는 반찬은 모두 고기반찬이라서..
<autowiz_> 나는 냉장고가 텅비어서 흐흐흐
<ferendevelop> 흐흐 이제 고기 줄여야 하는데 어찌 줄이죠
<autowiz_> 나는 그냥 단순히 먹는걸 딱 평소 반으로 줄이고
<autowiz_> 배고파도 그냥참고 물 하루2리터 (가량) 마시고 운동하니 살이 잘 빠지더라는
<autowiz_> 나도 6개월~1년 잡고 매일 사진 찍은다음
<autowiz_> 6팩 만든다음에 사진들 gif 로 만들어서 자랑질 할까 생각중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 일단 전 밥을 좀 줄여야겠어요 흐흐
<autowiz_> 탄수화물. 특히 그중에서도 밥이 살찌는 주범인 경우가 많지
<ferendevelop> 매끼 최소 밥을 두 공기는 먹거든요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 반찬보다 밥을 더 좋아해서요ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님 페북에 제가 공유한 글 안봤어요? '당신이 몸짱이 아니어도 되는 이유.jpg' 무리하지마세요. 골병들어요~~~
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 저는 렉스님의 눈을 즐겁게? 해드리기 위해 꼭 식스팩을 만들어보이겠습니다. 하하
<autowiz_> feren 결국 선택과 결정과 실행의 문제인데.
<autowiz_> 그냥 먹는즐거움을 유지하던가, 힘들어도 살을 뺄거인가의 문제임. 너무 우유부단하면 나중에 그 살때문에 힘들어질때가 올것임 (눈물)
<autowiz_> (나도 사실 지금 뱃살때문에 힘듦 (엉엉)
<autowiz_> )
<ferendevelop> 엉엉 저번에 Seony님 말씀처럼 해볼까 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오늘 왜케 늘어지나요.
<autowiz_> 피터님은 마르셔서 좋으시겠어요 허허헛
<ipeter> ?!?!
<ipeter> 오즈님.
<autowiz_> 순간 저는 늘어나지요 로 읽었네요
<ipeter> 더 날씬하시면서 왜그러시나요.
<ipeter> 60키로는 넘으시나요?
<ipeter> 저는 59...입니다.
<autowiz_> 뭐가 늘어나는지 곰곰히 고민했다는 .
<ipeter> 늘어지는지 입니다.
<autowiz_> 저요 80 조금 넘지요
<ipeter> 써니님은 재미있게 노시느라
<ipeter> 여기 들르시지도 않네요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 저 80!!
<ferendevelop> ...
<autowiz_> 아무래도 집에 있거나 밖으로 움직이시다보면 irc 들어오기 힘들지요
<autowiz_> 저도 그렇더라구요
<ipeter> 흠...
<meditator> 안녕하세요 나프다에 소개된 하상곤님 영상보고 오게됬습니다 반갑습니다.
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<ferendevelop> 어제 페이스북에서 계속 올라오던데 생각보다 파급력이 컸나 보네요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오~ 드레이크 오랜만~~
<drakekr> 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 오픈마켓 배송비 장난질 짜증이 나네요..
<autowiz_> 어떤일이 있었는지요 ??
<drakekr> 마이크로SD 5개 주문하려는데 배송비가 12500원
<autowiz_> 같은 회사 아닌가요?
<drakekr> 같은회사죠
<autowiz_> 으음 ... 문제가 있군요 합쳐서 배송되야 할텐데...
<meditator> 배송비에서 마진을 남기나 보네요.
<drakekr> 솔직히 그렇게 부담되는 가격은 아닌데.. 기분이 매우 나쁘잖아요
<ipeter> 배송비가 12500원이면..덜덜덜하네요.
<ipeter> 합산되서 배송비가 청구되는게 아닌가보네요.
<ipeter> 5개 다 따로 보내려나요.
<drakekr> 네 오픈마켓 죄다 그딴식..
<drakekr> 따로 보낼것도 아닌지라..
<ipeter> 진짜 배송비로 마진 남기는게 맞는듯합니다.
<ipeter> 조삼모사.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 용파리 새끼들 근본은 어디 안가나봐요
<drakekr> SD카드같은건 보통 '한개만' 사진 않으니까..
<drakekr> 그렇다고 그걸 아마존에서 구입하기엔 좀 적은 양이고..
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ 용팔이..전화 3번은 해야지 배송비 2500원 통장에 넣어주더데요. 거진 3주 걸렸습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<meditator> 오픈마켓에 옵션가격 장난질, 배송비 장난질 어느정도 제재가 필요한것같아요.
<drakekr> 보통 어떻게들 하십니까..
<ipeter> 더러워서 그냥 먹어라 할래다가 괴씸해서 전화해 괴롭혀주자 라는 식으로 하긴 했는데, 3번째에 넣어주더군요..
<ipeter> 흠...
<meditator> 계속 검색해서 본상품가격 + 옵션 + 배송비 가 제일 저렴한걸 찾거나 그냥 사요.
<ipeter> 어떻게 SD카드 배송비를 그렇게 먹을 생각을하죠.
<ipeter> 창조경제인가요.
<drakekr> 네
<drakekr> 메모리카드 하나 사는데 머리를 써야 한다니
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그럼요.
<ipeter> 쓰셔야죠.
<ipeter> 쟤들도 저렇게 머리 쓰는데요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drakekr: 현도형 올만이에유 ^^
<drakekr> 하이
<drakekr> 컴퓨존엔 싼디스크가 없구만..
<drakekr> 바른전자 괜찮나...
<drakekr> http://www.compuzone.co.kr/product/product_detail.htm?ProductNo=293204&BigDivNo=8&MediumDivNo=1037&DivNo=2102 디자인이 좀 후지긴 한데..
<drakekr> 근데 쟤들이 머리쓴다고 저까지 머리쓰는건 좀 아닌것 같아요
<drakekr> 그건 컴쟁이로써의 자세가 안 되어 있는거 같음
<kuchanta> help
<drakekr> ?
<drakekr> 역시 온갖 activex가 설치된 가상머신은 안전하겠지
<drakekr> 내일 스터디 여자애도 오는군요
<ipeter_> drakekr: 저 가도 되나요.
<drakekr> 편하신대로
<ipeter_> 한박스에 2000원
<ipeter_> 저것도 배송비 장난하는걸까요?
<ipeter_> 한박스에 1개.
<ipeter_> 5박스명 배송비 10000원입니까?
<ipeter_> 흠.
<drakekr> sd카드 5개는 한박스에 들어가네요
<drakekr> 200개까지 1박스에 들어간다는건데
<drakekr> 그정도는 이해가 되죠
<drakekr> 마이크로SD카드 5개 사는데 박스 5개라고 하는게 이해가 안되는거죠
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_: 엔젤 아줌마랑 한 번 봐야되는데 시간 언제 되세요?
<ipeter_> 윤중로나 갈까요?
<ipeter_> 엔젤 아주머니 공항픽업 가기로 했어요.
<ipeter_> =)
<autowiz_> 엔젤?
<ipeter_> 엔젤 아주머니가 노트북 가져다 주시는것때문에요.
<ipeter_> 있어요.
<ipeter_> 천사 아주머니요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 으음... 저는 잘 모르는분인거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 지옥에서 온듯 (눈눈)
<ipeter_> 헐
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_: 일단 장소보다는 날짜와 시간부터 먼저 잡아주세요
<ipeter_> 흠. 일단, 엔젤 아주머니랑 도착하는날 같이 만나서 이야기 나눠볼께요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 8일 도착인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 우린 언제 보죠? ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 9일날 광화문에서 새미나 합니다
<ipeter_> ircCloud^Seony: 네. 일단 공항에서 만나서 차타고 오면서 정해볼께요.
<ipeter_> 8일날 도착하십니다.
<ipeter_> 오후 2시 반 정도에 도착하시네요. UA타시구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 알고있는 시간이랑 다르네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저녁 8시인가 9시에 도착한다고 들었는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 이번주는 제가 일요일까지 스케쥴이 꽉 차있어서 만나뵐 수가 없네요
<ipeter_> 네네.
<ipeter_> 일단 그렇게 알고 있겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=8&wr_id=45533312
<imsu> 어우 포트가 막혔나.. 갑자기 왜 안되지 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 된다된다 히히히히
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 전 그래도 이래저래 챙겨줘야하는거 챙겨줘서 저런 걱정은 안하네요 흐흐
<autowiz_> 저는 배송시 공짜 입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 나 한국 왔다
<ferendevelop> 배송시요?
<autowiz_> 절 사시면 공짜로 제가 찾아가드립니다. 저 청소도 잘하고, 컴도 좀 고칠줄 앎니다 ^^)
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 우리 언제 보죠?
<autowiz_> 서니님 시간되실때 뵈어야죠
<autowiz_> 아 feren  금요일 출근이 몇시지?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 다음주 월요일부터는 쭉 시간 됩니다
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 출근은 언제나 6시입니다
<autowiz_> 그럼 쭉~ 보는건가요 호호호호
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 하루 날 잡으세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 만난다고 페북에 공지 올릴 순 없으니 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 목요일 저녁에 보면 feren 도 올 수 있고
<ircCloud^Seony> 목요일 저녁 괜찮네요
<autowiz_> 그럼 다음주 목요일날 뵐까요? ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 그러면 잠정적으로 목요일 저녁으로 해놓죠
<autowiz_> 넵.. 위치는 어디쯤이 좋을까요?
<ferendevelop> 다음주 목요일인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 여기 오시는 분들한테 목요일 저녁 시간 물어봐서 괜찮으신지도 알아야하고...
<autowiz_> 서니님 집앞이 편하실려나요 크크
<autowiz_> feren 혹시 일정 있는거?
<ircCloud^Seony> 사마휘님 물어보셔야하는디...
<ferendevelop> 아뇨 원래 전 다음 주 수요일 아니면 다다음주 수요일쯤 출발 할 생각이여서 일정은 쭉 뺐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 닭써클님 수도권에 계신가 모르겠군요
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 요즘 너무 바쁘시다고 하셔가지고 . 정~ 안되면 두번나눠서 보셔야 할지도 .
<ircCloud^Seony> DarkCircle: 혹시 사시는데가 수도권인가요?
<autowiz_> JasonJang 다음주 목요일저녁으로 일단 생각하고 있습니다. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_: 담주 목요일 저녁에 시간 되세요?
<autowiz_> 사마휘님은 수도권이셨던거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 사마휘님은 서울
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 오!!!!!!!!!!!! 오셨습니까? 어디십니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 인천집
<imsu> 아하~!!!!!!!!!!!
<autowiz_> 혹시 제가 못뵈는 분 계시면 보시는분께서 여쭤봐 주세요 다음주 목요일 저녁에 시간 괜찮으신지
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 빨랑 약속 잡으시죠 !! 히히히힛
<ircCloud^Seony> 명환이형 물어봐야겠네요
<autowiz_> 백수 임수 폭포수 입수
<imsu> 뜨허~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 다음주 목요일날 괜찮습니다.
<ipeter_> 다음주 목요일날은 이곳분들 모두 모이는겁니까?
<autowiz_> 시간되시는분들은 거의 다 모이지 않을까 싶습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 후훗
<ipeter_> 오즈님 몇년만인가요?
<autowiz_> 한 100년만인거 같은데요
<ipeter_> 구라쟁이.
<autowiz_> 으흐흐흐흐
<ipeter_> 뵙고싶네요.
<ipeter_> 술마셔요!
<ipeter_> 히힛-
<autowiz_> 저도 뵙고 술마시고 싶습니다. ( 요즘 필름이 종종 끊어져서 기억이 ... )
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_: 네 다음주 목요일 여기 분들이랑 같이 뵙죠
<ipeter_> 저 술마시면 필름 끊겨서 힘들어요.
<ipeter_> 근데도 조금은 마실수 있어요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> ircCloud^Seony: 네네
<autowiz_> 제가 피터님 격하게 반겨드리겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 장소는 어디가 좋을까요?
<autowiz_> 삽이랑 굴착기를 가지고 가야할거 같은 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 장소는 글쎄요 제가 아는 곳이 없어서... 미국 촌놈이거든요
<autowiz_> 가능하면 지리적으로 중간정도가 어떨까싶기도 합니다만. 다클옹 사시는곳만 더해지면 될거같습니다.
<autowiz_> 임수가 맵 프로그램 만들어서
<autowiz_> 가장 최적의 위치를 알려줄 겁니다 허허허
<ipeter_> 허허
<ipeter_> 위치가 떨리네요.
<ipeter_> 과연 좋은 장소일지 말이죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 닭님 페북에서 불러야겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 페북으로 메시지 보냈으니 곧 오실 겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 재순님 시간 되시는지 여쭤봐야겠군요
<autowiz_> 다클옹도 실시간 페북 이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 재순님 너무 일찍 말씀드려도 소용없다고 하셨는데 , 어지간하면 시간빼주실거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 주인공이 주인공인 만큼
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 넹
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> 다음주 목요일날이라 -ㅅ- (....)
<DarkCircle> ....
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/
<ircCloud^Seony> 계시는 데가 수도권이죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 목요일 저녁에 잠깐 들르세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 그럼 사마휘님 빼면 거의 다 얘기한 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 어디가 될진 모르겠지만 전 ...
<DarkCircle> 홍대+인천+강남+잠실+대학로
<DarkCircle> 대충 이정도면 거의(?) 한시간 생활권이나 다름읎습니다 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<ipeter_> 신촌은 없나요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 문제 없겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 뭐 홍대가 신촌이긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 영등포 , 신림 즘이 중간이 될려나요?
<ipeter_> 영등포도 좋죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 신촌이나 홍대면 중간이긴 하네요
<ipeter_> 신림도 거기서 거기고요.
<autowiz_> 서니님 댁이 지하철 역으로는 어디쯤 되세요?
<autowiz_> 하와이역 이런 ....   ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> (죄송합니다 ㅡ.ㅜ ;;;  )
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 저는 지하철 역이면 작전역 근처 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 인천 1호선요
<ircCloud^Seony> 유명환 님이 구로에서 만나면, 제대로 마실 수 있게 도와주신다네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 명환님 나와버리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 흠...
<autowiz_> 구로도 1호선이라
<ipeter_> 저야 뭐 상관없습니다.
<autowiz_> 정확히는 구로디지털 단지역 일겁니다만
<ipeter_> 정해지면 기별주세요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵
<autowiz_> 더스크님 바쁘시겠지만 시간되시면 오시면 좋을텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> PotatoGim 요즘 많이 바쁘구만 채팅 보기가 힘드네 ㅎㅎ 암암 바쁠때이지. 어떻게 다음주에 시간함 내보겠나?
<ircCloud^Seony> bluedusk: 담주 목요일 저녁 시간 되시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 유명환님이 구로디지탈단지 괜찮으시면 장소 예약해주시겠다네요
<autowiz_> 뭐 서니님께서 제일 멀리서 오셨으니 편하신대로 하시지요
<autowiz_> 형님들이 정하시면 저희는 따라갈뿐 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그러면, 일단은 구로 디지털단지로 정하겠습니다
<autowiz_> 네 우선 그렇게 알고 있겠습니다. feren 군은 어디가서 자고 가는게 나을것도 같고
<ircCloud^Seony> 성태는... 어디서 자고가지? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 지하철역?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> HolyKnight: 홀녀님 오실 수 있으면 한 번 오세요
<ferendevelop> 타워팰리스 51층에 저희 가족 별장 있습니다 흐흐
<autowiz_> 그럼 거기 가면 되는건가?
<ferendevelop> 아뇨.. 현실은 친구 자취방이죠..
<autowiz_> 하루신세질 친구방은 있는감?
<autowiz_> 내 집은 좀 초대하기 곤란한 문제가 있어서 ^^ 미안
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 장소 알려드릴께요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://map.naver.com/?dlevel=12&pinType=site&pinId=18436748&x=126.8918572&y=37.4830033&enc=b64
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 지도에 찍히는 집 맞은 편에 있는 "은행나무 칼국수" 라고 합니다.
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 역시 성남은 어딜가나 멀군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz_> 인쇄소 이군요 음음
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그 맞은 편에 식당이 있대요
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 성남이면 좀 멀긴하네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 식당 소개하는 블로그네요 http://gluckins.tistory.com/179
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<imsu> 몇시에 보실거에요?
<autowiz_> 렉스님은 월차 없으신가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 평일이니까 퇴근시간쯤 되지 않을까나
<autowiz_> 임수도 온김에 모텔하나잡아서 자고 가던가 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뜨허
<autowiz_> 뭘 뜨허까지 출장 많이 가다보니 , 모델에서 자는게 그냥 너무 익숙해져서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 자꾸 멀다고 힘들어 하니까능
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 근데 감자님 한 번 안오시나 모르겠네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 감자님 불러야지요
<autowiz_> 전화를 할까나 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 시간은 7시로 할께요
<autowiz_> 넵 알겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 임수야 시간은 7시
<autowiz_> 임수는 불참시 벌금 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_: 장소랑 시간 정했습니다.  http://map.naver.com/?dlevel=12&pinType=site&pinId=18436748&x=126.8918572&y=37.4830033&enc=b64 맞은 편에 있는 "은행나무 칼국수"라는 곳이구요, 시간은 7시 입니다.
<ipeter_> 클릭만했다가
<ipeter_> 인쇄소로 오라는줄 알고
<ipeter_> 깜짝놀랬습니다.
<ipeter_> 뚜드려 맞는줄 알았습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 맞은 편에 괜찮은 식당이 하나 있대요
<ipeter_> 네네
<ipeter_> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_> 그럼 다음주 목요일, 저녁 7시 말씀하신 장소에서 뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 2차 가실껀가요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거까진 아직 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 흠. 술도 못마시면서 왜케 술이 땡기는지 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter_> +_+ 속상한게 있나봐요.
<imsu> 벌금이라니~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> http://dmaps.kr/22nrb (인쇄소 대각선 방향에 있네요)
<ipeter_> 햐아-
<ipeter_> 리뷰 보니까 인기 많네요.
<ipeter_> =)
<lex_phone> 다음주 목요일에 모이는건가요? ㅠㅠ 주말이면 참석하려고 했는데 주중이면 어렵겠습니다. 흑;;;
<autowiz_> 그 다음주말에 한번더 모일까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 주말은 서니님 바쁘실지 어떠실지
<HolyKnight> ferendevelop: 사장님이신가유? +.,+
<HolyKnight> 어익후 모임하시나보네유.
<autowiz_> 네네 서니님 환영모임입니다.
<ipeter_> ?!
<ipeter_> 홀나님은 안나오시나요?
<autowiz_> 왠지 홀녀님은 100m 상공에서 공중부양하시면서 저희를 지켜보실거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> lex_phone: 혹시나 오실 계획이셨으면, 주말에 한 번 더 모이면 되죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> HolyKnight: 홀녀님은 제가 페북에 친구등록이 안되어있어서, 혹시나 오시겠다면 따로 포함시켜놓겠습니다.
<ipeter_> lex_phone: 혹시 서울에 오시면 제가 픽업가겠습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 터미널 or 서울역
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 네!?
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 혹시나 감자님 오신다고 하시면 얘기해주세요.  페북 이벤트 페이지에 업뎃 해놓겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 넵 알겠습니다.
<ipeter_> ?!
<ipeter_> 페북이벤트 페이지요?
<ipeter_> 페북에 무슨 그룹이 되어 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨, 제 페이지에 이벤트 생성했어요.  아마 초대 갔을텐데요
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_: 엥? 혹시 페북 탈퇴하셨나요?
<imsu> 즐건 오후 보내세영 ^^
<ipeter_> 아니요?
<ipeter_> 저 페북 잘 하고 있는데요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 초대 받으셨어요?
<ipeter_> 컥
<ipeter_> 써니님과 친구가 아닌데요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐
<ipeter_> 저 unfriend하셨나요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨
<autowiz_> 무슨 영화제목이 생각나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 설마 restricted?
<ircCloud^Seony> 계정 새로 파신건 아니죠?
<ipeter_> 아니예요.
<ipeter_> 영원한 그 계정 피터팬
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 아뇨 저는 페친들은 restricted 같은건 안걸어요
<autowiz_> 피터님 이 계정 새로 하셨을거 같은 느낌이 살짝쿵
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 다시 친추했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 초대 보냈어요
<JasonJang> autowiz_: 1줄 메시지 잘 받았어요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 장대표님도 가시는군..
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 초대 받았지?
<ircCloud^Seony> JasonJang: 초대 보내드렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 재순님 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 뭔지 몰라도 일단 잘 접수 ^^   (저 운전 중)
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 무슨 초대요?
<drakekr> 아몰랑 자야징
<autowiz_> 잘자요~~
<lex_phone> ircCloud^Seony: 4월 23일(토)에 선약이 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 페북 봐바
<ircCloud^Seony> lex_phone: 아뇨 일단은 없어요
<autowiz_> *** 경축 ***     렉스님 상경
<lex_phone> 그럼 그때 제가 올라가는 것으로 해볼게요. ^^
<autowiz_> 빠라바라라밤~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그럼 저도 그날 비워놓겠습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz님도 당연히 오시겠죠? ㅋ
<autowiz_> 저는 렉스님이 와도 된다고 하시면 갈려구요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아하 확인했습니다!
<lex_phone> 다른 분들도 뵐수 있다면 영광이죠.^^
<autowiz_> 어 6시가 지났네요 렉스님 퇴근하실듯
<lex_phone> 오즈님 환영입니다. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 감사합니다. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 토요일이면 아마 다들 괜찮으실 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 멀리서 렉스님 오시는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쩌면 저보다 더 뵙기 힘든 분일지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 넵 제가 꼭 올라가야겠네요. ^^
<ferendevelop> 다음주 수요일날 휴가 냈습니다 후후
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 돈 받고 이틀 쉽니다 후후
<autowiz_> 수요일 야근까지 다른분이 땜빵 하셔야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 목요일 아침까지 일하고 올 줄 알았는데 ㅋ . 오는김에 다른 친구들도 만나고 가면 좋을 수 도 있고 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네ㅎㅎ 그래서 수요일 오전에 출발하고 갑니다
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> ferendevelop: 최저시급 글이유
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 아 전.. 알바생입니다
<HolyKnight> 코멘트 보니 싸장님이신거같어서유
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/347593714
<ferendevelop> 아그랬나요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 사장님이였음 좋겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<lex_phone> 페북에 차마 '참석하지 못함'을 못누르겠어요.
<autowiz_> 그럴때는 모르겠음을 누르는겁니다.
<autowiz_> 친구 청첩장을 받았을때 , 결혼전에 나 못감~ 미안~ 하는거보다
<autowiz_> 결혼이후에 내가 사정이 있어서 못갔어~ 하는게 더 낫다고 하더라구요 ㅎ ㅎ
<autowiz_> [레벨:4]국정원	4 시간 전
<autowiz_> 이과 망했으면
<autowiz_> 	3 		2 	 댓글
<autowiz_> [레벨:22]아츠키	4 시간 전
<autowiz_> 문과 죽었으면.
<autowiz_> 재미있는 댓글이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안갔는데 갔다고 우겨도 가끔 통합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 당시에 너무 바쁘고 정신없어서 다 기억 못하거든요
<autowiz_> 그럴 수 도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 귀신같이 다 알긴하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 서니님 한국오셔서 뭐가 제일 맛나셨나요? 그냥 집밥이요? 아니면 다른 ...
<lex_phone> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그런 방법들이
<ircCloud^Seony> 순대요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 꼬기는 미국이 워낙 싸니까 자주 먹어서 그냥저냥 그랬는데, 순대는 미국에서 제대로 먹기가 쉽지않거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 집밥도 왠만한 반찬들은 거기서도 쉽게 먹어서 그냥저냥 했어요
<autowiz_> 피자는 한국이 더 맛있을려나요? ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 피자는 아직 안먹어봐서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 과자나 아이스크림은 미국보다 한국이 낫다는 말도 있는데 , 잘 안드실꺼 같고
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 한국은 피자가 너무 비싸잖아요
<autowiz_> 네 너무 비쌉니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 과자 아이스크림 엄청 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ  없어서 못먹죠
<autowiz_> 한번 먹을려면 마음의 준비가 크크
<ferendevelop> 피자 얘기 나오니깐 피자 먹고 싶네요 흡
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 근데 항상 새벽까지 깨 있으시던데 안 피곤하신가요?
<meditator> exit
<meditator> 키보드 잘못 쳤네요 죄송합니다.
<ferendevelop> "login as : meditactor"
<ferendevelop> 이였으면 좀 자연스러웠을듯 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 사실 인간이 아닙니다 .
<meditator> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아맞다.. 그랬었죠.
<ferendevelop> 제가 또 실수 했네요.
<autowiz_> 100% 합성오일 입니다.
<ferendevelop> 제가 일하는 주유소에서 교체 가능한가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아마도 안드로메다 아니면 불가능하지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아쉽습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저희 회사 오시면 제가 저랑 비슷하게 만들어 드릴려고 노력해 볼 수 는 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 저를요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 네엡 ^^
<ferendevelop> 조건이 너무 어렵네요..
<autowiz_> 조금더 쉽게 제가 찾아가도 될까요? 히힛
<ferendevelop> 오시면 기름 5만원 무료 주유 해드릴께요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 물론 왕복 교통비가 10만원 (___)
<autowiz_> 잠은 죽고난후에 오래오래 잘테니까 , 살아 있는동안 열심히 불태워야지요 ㅎㅎ 새하얗게 ..
<ferendevelop> 무섭습니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 세상은 원래 무서운 겁니다.
<ferendevelop> 맞습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사람은 왜 사는걸까요?
<ferendevelop> 자연의 섭리일뿐, 딱히 이유가 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 답은 각자 100살까지 살아보시고 내려 보시고 일단은 오늘 하루를 충실히 열심히 즐겁게 ~~
<ferendevelop> 맞는 말씀입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> feren 요즘 어때요? 힘든가요?
<ferendevelop> 글쎄요, 힘들진 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다행이군요
<autowiz_> 전에 그랬었던것도 같습니다. 힘들다는 핑계로 하루 이틀 원래 할려고 하던걸 미루다 보니 몇달 몇년을 미루게 되더라구요
<ferendevelop> 살짝 저도 그런거 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 지금 할려니깐 괴로워서 하루 이틀 미루더니 나중에 겉잡을 수 없을 만큼 힘들어지더라고요, 그래서 항상 그 때 할려고 노력은 합니다.
<autowiz_> 노력이 부족하시면 전화주세요~~~
<autowiz_> 제가 친절히 어디가 문제인지 알려드리겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 감사합니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 저 때 제 번호 저장하셨죠?
<autowiz_> 네...  알려드릴때는 야구빠따나 쇠몽둥이 정도면 되겠지요?
<ferendevelop> 아..
<ferendevelop> 후자는 뒷감당이 힘들 것 같아서 빼는 걸로 하겠습니다 흐흐
<autowiz_> 어디 부러지지는 않게 때릴께요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 걱정안하셔도 됩니다. ^^
<ferendevelop> 흠.. 알겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 최근에 널 기다리며 라는 영화 봤는데
<ferendevelop> 그거 살인자 아빠? 이야기였나요?
<autowiz_> http://www.sisailbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=23246
<autowiz_> 김성오 몸메가 아우 ...
<autowiz_> 비슷하게 만들고 싶은 욕망이 ...
<ferendevelop> 저 몸은 뭐랄까.. 못 먹고 자란 사람 같아요...
<autowiz_> 살이자 아빠 ... 아빠 살인자 ... 좀 느낌이 다르네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그래도 근육이 딱 있을만큼은 있어서 슬림하고
<autowiz_> 너무 우락부락한건 좀 싫어서
<ferendevelop> 전 차라리 포동포동한게 좋습니다. 절때 제 몸을 보고 하는 이야기가 아닙니다.
<ferendevelop> 하긴 전 포동포동과는 거리가 멉니다..
<autowiz_> 체술이라고 할까요.. 그..  이종격투기에서 타겨기 말고 조르기 같은거 할때
<autowiz_> 근육이 많으면 그거때문에 더 아프고 못움직이고 그렇다는군요
<ferendevelop> 아 그런가요?
<autowiz_> 꺽기 들어갔을때요
<ferendevelop> 좋은 정보 얻어 갑니다 후후
<ferendevelop> 제가 은근히 스포츠도 잘 몰라서..
<autowiz_> 같이 일하던 동생이 대구로 갔는데 이놈이 이종격투기에 꼽혀서 도장도 몇달째 다니고 있고 그런가 보더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 참 재미있는 녀석입니다.
<ferendevelop> 오오
<ferendevelop> 저도 한 때 레슬링을 배운 적이 있긴 하죠
<ferendevelop> 그 때만 해도 별로 살이 없었는데.. 지금은 왜 이럴까요
<autowiz_> 운동을 하다가 안하면 먹는건 그대로 유지된다고 하는데. 제생각엔 하나가 더 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 운동이든 뭐든 하면서 즐거움을 얻기때문에 사람이 행복감을 느끼는데
<autowiz_> 그걸 안하면 자칫 먹는걸로 풀게되지요
<ferendevelop> 아 그건 맞습니다
<autowiz_> 그래서 식사 빈도랑 양이 늘어납니다.
<autowiz_> 당연 살은 많이 찌게되겠지요
<autowiz_> 식사하는것도 중독증상같은것도 잇다는군요
<ferendevelop> 당연히 다른 곳에서 행복감을 더 크게 느끼면 먹는 것도 줄겠죠?
<ferendevelop> 따로 따로일까요?
<autowiz_> 그런 의식을 하기전까진 잘 모르는데 의식하고 식단조절 들어가면 줄겠지요
<autowiz_> 또 줄여야 하구요
<ferendevelop> 아무래도 슬슬 운동량을 늘려야겠어요.
<autowiz_> 운동 어느정도 하나요?
<ferendevelop> 운동이라 하긴 뭐하지만, 산책겸 운동겸 걷기 하고 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 왕복 두시간 정도 거리입니다.
<autowiz_> 무리가 안되는선까지 뛰기를 하고
<autowiz_> 천천히 뛰기... 그리고 근육운동 스쿼트 랑 윗몸일으키기 팔굽혀펴기 등등 하고싶은거 막해도 체형이 잘 잡히실꺼에요
<ferendevelop> 좀 힘들다 싶으면 걷는건가요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 젋으니까 훗훗
<ferendevelop> 수영은 어떨까요? 예전에 잠깐 수영 했었는데 재밌었거든요 후후
<autowiz_> 저 헬스 다닐때 러닝머신으로 30분정도 느린속도로 뛰었어요
<autowiz_> 수영좋지요 . (저도 수영 배우고 싶은 ㅠㅠ)
<ferendevelop> 아, 가만 생각해보니 아파트에 헬스장 딸려 있는데 거기 다녀도 괜찮겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 수영 배운건 진짜 후회 안 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 물놀이가서 수영은 잘 안할 것 같았는데 은근히 도움 되더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 수영못해서 죽을뻔 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 겁도없이 바다로 후진하다가 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ한달 정도면 하면 할만 합니다.
<ferendevelop> 아 물론 바다 수영은 급이 다릅니다.. 저번에 동해 놀러 갔을 때 제대로 혼났었어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 동해 어디요?
<autowiz_> feren 님 벗은 몸을 볼 수 있.... 어 이게 아닌데
<ferendevelop> 동해 어딘지 기억이 안 나네요..
<ferendevelop> 아 저는 다음주에 보시면 아시겠지만 다른 분들을 위해서 벗지 않습니다 흐흐
<autowiz_> 저도 한번 친척분들까지 해서 포항바닷가 갔다가 윗통 벗었더니 어머니가 말리시더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 배나왔다고 아흑
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저는 모두가 말립니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 죄송하지만 전 쓰레기통 좀 비우고 오겠습니다! 하핫.....
<autowiz_> 수고하세용~
<drakekr> 흠.. 역시
<ircCloud^Seony> 어머니 친구분한테 장어 얻어먹고 왔는데, 1kg는 먹어야 양이 차겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 나가서 먹는건 양이..
<autowiz_> 장어가 나름 좀 비싸지요
<drakekr> 다들 모이는 자리라 가고싶긴 한데.. 개인적으로 불편한 사람이 있어서 패스해야겠네요..
<autowiz_> 처음먹을땐 좀 비렸는데 먹다보니 이게 상당히 맛있습니다. 다만 그렇다고 무한리필을 가도 그렇게 많이 먹지는 못하더라구요 기름이 많아서
<autowiz_> 드래이크 ㅠㅠ 아쉽 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아쉽네요.  그러면 렉스님 올라오시는 23일날이라도 뵙죠
<autowiz_> 옳다쿠나 그런방법이
<drakekr> 오 장어 무한리필이라니
<autowiz_> 가끔 있습니다. 무한으로 주는 집이 1인당 가격은 그냥 장어집보다 조금 싼편인데 무한으러 주긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 다만 아까 말씀드렸듯이 그렇게 많이는 안들어가더라구요
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 걍 애들 불러다 장어파티 한번 해볼까..
<autowiz_> 가끔은 괜찮은거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 시꺼먼 애들밖에 없어서..
<bluedusk> ircCloud^Seony: 페북에 메시지 봤어요.. 멀리서 오셨는데 없는시간이라도 만들어야죠..=-_=
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 으라 차차차
<autowiz_> 졸음아 물러가라~  ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 형 ircCloud 잘 되세요?
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 아.. 아닙니다. 이제 잘 되네요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 저는 먼저 가보겠습니다~
<autowiz_> 굿잠 하시옹~
<ferendevelop> 내일 뵙겠습니다~
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 일단 여기까지 .. 를 영어로 하면 뭐가 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 1st grade, till here  <--- 미치겠다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-06
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 렉스님 ~
<autowiz_> 재순님도 안녕하시옵니까 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 시간에 접속해계시는게 아직도 적응이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 4월 23일 토요일 점심에 시간이 되시는거죠?
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그날 일정 비워놓을께요
<lexlove> 사무직이 참 좋네요.
<lexlove> 점심만 비워두세요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵
<lexlove> 점심 먹고 내려와야해요~ 남편이랑 같이 갑니다.
<JasonJang> 오호~ ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 같이 오시는군요. 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 기차타고 가려고 했더니 차로 가자고 합니다.
<JasonJang> 기차가 편할텐데...
<lexlove> 그래야 제 맘이 편해서... 그리고 한번 봐둬야 irc를 편하게 하죵...ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 서울까지 가시는데 남자 만나러 간다고 하시니 합의가 잘 되셨나 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제 주변에 남자가 많은거 알아요. 그냥 남자들을 말합니다.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> JasonJang 님도 14일이랑 23일 둘다 오세요?
<JasonJang> 둘 다 가능해요. ^^
<lexlove> JasonJang님도 뵐 수 있군요.^^
<lexlove> 막 기대 됩니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz님도 확실히 오실테고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter님도 오실 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그런데, 23일 제가 끼면....렉스님 그 담부터 못 볼 수도...ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> JasonJang, 범죄자는 아니시죠?ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 인물은 범죄자죠. 여심을 훔치는...
<autowiz_> 제가 그말 할려고 하다가 차마 못하고 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> JasonJang님이 그 담부터 저에게 아는 체를 안할수도....
<JasonJang> 렉스님 사진이야 벌써 봤죠~ ㅎ
<lexlove> 나름 리즈시절입니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 지금은 사진을 안찍어요. 찍으면 바로 삭제해요. 흑;;;;
<JasonJang> 그럼 부군께서 맘을 푹~ 놓고 지내실? ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 절대 안심이랄까? ㅎ
<lexlove> 그러니 참석하라고 하겠죠?
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 흑;;;; 그런거였군요.
<JasonJang> 아뇨, 워낙 미인이라 못믿어워서 따라 오시는' 걸로 압니다.
<lexlove> 남편은 자기스스로 객관적인 시선을 가지고 있다고 합니다. 뭐 그런걸로....
<lexlove> 저는 절대 김태희가 이쁘냐 내가 이쁘냐 이런거 안물어봐요.
<autowiz_> 저는 당당히 말합니다. 김태희 보다는 네가 이쁘다
<autowiz_> 저는 제 옆에 있는 사람이 제일 이뻐 보이더라구요
<lexlove> 오즈님 연애시절이니까 모범답안을 말씀하셔야죠.
<autowiz_> 모범답안이라... 이런이런 주입식 교육 안됩니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제눈엔 정말로 김태희 보다 여친이 이뻐보입니다.
<autowiz_> 그런 사람 아니면 아얘 시작을 안하거든요 저는
<lexlove> 오~
<autowiz_> 제가 조금 특이한 눈과 머리를 가지고 있나봅니다.
<lexlove> 음.. 그렇게 따진다면 전 잘생긴 남자를 싫어합니다.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 제 생각에는 저사람 어느 연예인이랑 어디어디 닮았다고 하면 , 대부분 전혀 공감을 못합니다.
<autowiz_> 암튼 전 귀엽고 사랑스러운 이미지를 가진 저를 사랑해주는 여자를 좋아합니다.
<autowiz_> 단순히 이쁜거랑은 조금 다르더라구요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> ipeter, 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter_> 아항
<ipeter_> 23일날 오시나요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ipeter, 윗글 읽으셨나요? 확정입니다.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 점심으로~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 정신없네요.
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 브라우저 두개에 이야기하다보니
<ipeter> 정신없네요.
<lexlove> 오늘 한가해야 맞는데 바빠야하다니 슬퍼요~
<ipeter> 23일은
<ipeter> 장소와 시간 어디인지 ㅈ어해졌나요?
<lexlove> 시간은 점심때쯤 장소는 미정이에요~
<ipeter> 저 부탁 하나만 해도 될까요.
<ipeter> 광양에서 오실때
<lexlove> 넵
<ipeter> 예쁜 용광로같은 처자 한분만 함께...
<lexlove> 앗~~~~~~~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 용광로같은 처자..ㅋㅋㅋ 갑자기 광양해서 제철소 생각나 말했는데
<lexlove> 예쁜 용광로같은 처자는 이미 누가 데리고 갔죠. 가만히 놔두지 않습니다.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 생각해보니 참 재미있는 표현이네요.
<ipeter> 정열적인 처자.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제철소 다니는 남정네가 데려가지요~
<ipeter> gjgj
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 23일날 시간과 장소가 정해지면 연락주세요.
<lexlove> 누군가 정해주길 바라고 있습니다.^^;
<lexlove> 맥용 irc 프로그램은 뭐가 좋나요?
<autowiz_> 맥용은 quassel 이 쓸만하구요
<autowiz_> 저는 윈도우즈 에서도 씁니다.
<lexlove> 아...
<lexlove> 맥유저 한분 초대하려구요.^^
<lexlove> 아 많은 분들이 아시는 분이세요.^^;
<razGon_i7> 맥이든 뭐든 지금의 irc는 irccloud가 대세 아닌가요?
<razGon_i7> 웹기반으로 앱과 연계가 되는 이렇게 강력한 녀석은 못봣네요
<razGon_i7> 이전에 있었는데 이거 쓰고 지워버렷습니다.
<razGon_i7> 오우! 압둘라흐만!
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 하이
<HolyKnight> @99fun_net: 셀카와 남이 찍어준 사진의 차이 : http://99fun.net/bbs/board.php?bo_table=best&wr_id=6468 http:/^pic.twitter.com/0kZwi0TEOn
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> HolyKnight, 제 이야기입니다.ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 하핫 재미 있네요
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<lexlove> funfunyoo, 자주 오세요~~
<funfunyoo> 감사합니다 ^^
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요 유명환 입니다 잘부탁드려요 (꾸벅)
<lexlove> 여기서 뵈니 또 새롭네요. 아시는 분들 많이 계시지요?
<JasonJang> 하하하, 즐 점식식사? 뻔뻔님. ㅎ
<funfunyoo> 제가 irc 는 거의 처음이어서 앞으로 자주 뵐게요 ^^
<razGon_i7> 오웅!!! 안녕하세요?
<JasonJang> 싫오. ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 페북으로 자주 뵙습니다.ㅎ
<funfunyoo> 넵 지금 밥 먹고 오는 길입니다
<funfunyoo> 임지영 님의 적극 추천(?)으로 irc 로 조인했네요
<razGon_i7> 지금 듣는 노래가 COME BACK HOME...2NE1
<JasonJang> 알죠? 헬 게이트를 열었다는 거.....
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제 이름 모르는 분들도 많을걸요.ㅎ
<funfunyoo> 어차피 헬조선에서 이미 살고 있으니 헬게이트 정도야 ^^;;;
<JasonJang> ^^
<lexlove> 예전부터 여기에 funfunyoo님이 안계실까 생각했지요.
<funfunyoo> 예전에 커뮤니티에서 부대표로 활동할 땐 잠깐 들어왔었는데 예전  BBS 시절 생각나서 재미있긴 했어요 ^^
<JasonJang> 공사가 다 망하신 프로들은 잘 없어요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> JasonJang, 아~ ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저에게 irc는 제가 원할때 들어와서 원할 때(?) 이야기하는 곳이라 참 좋아요.^^
<lexlove> 온라인세계의 고향같은 곳이랄까 여기오면 마음이 편안해져요.^^
<JasonJang> 원래 원로는 그래~요
<funfunyoo> 94년에 처음 인터넷 사용할 적에도 BBS 에 접속해보면 전 주로 글을 읽는 편이고 제 친구들은 주로 채팅을 하는 편이어서.. 제가 덜 익숙했던 가봐요 ^^
<lexlove> 원로..ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> BBS 는 인터넷 보다 모뎀세대때 더 활성화됐었.. 인터넷 연결후 호롱불 등 사설 BBS 쇠퇴......됐죠?
<funfunyoo> 전 주로 학내망 bbs 를 많이 했던 거 같아요 거기서 긴급 만남.. 같은 것도 해보고... 쿨럭~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 네! 그 때에 시간 괜찮습니다! ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 아.. 근데 아이디로만 보니 어느 분이 어느 분인지 잘 모르겠네요
<funfunyoo> 공부 좀 해야겠습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyoo> 아이디 별 명단 같은 건 없는 거죠? (흑~)
<PotatoGim> 살생부...?
<JasonJang> auto wiz_: 손기조
<funfunyoo> 아.. 기조는 알고 있어요!
<JasonJang> Potato Gim: 김감자
<JasonJang> Jason Jang: 나
<funfunyoo> 형도 알죠 :-)
<funfunyoo> 뭐 찬찬히 알아가겠죠 ^^;;;
<JasonJang> bara mi: 바라미...요즘 활동이 뜸한... ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> blue dusk: 박재권
<JasonJang> c ai 는 위키백과에 나오는 해킹 대회 몇 연패한 젊은이. 지금은 학생 아니죠?! 미 동부에서 사업중
<JasonJang> 닭클, 있고
<JasonJang> 드레이크가 있네? ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 헤븐버스는 악명 높았던 빽도어 앱였나? ㅋ
<autowiz_> 펀펀님 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> i gxactly____: 는 대딩4년차인가? 흑객...<--- 얘 이름을 잊었다요. ㅋ
<autowiz_> PotatoGim:  지도 봤어? 몇시까지 올꺼야?
<funfunyoo> 펀펀...은 싸이월드 창업자 형용준 대표님이 저 부를 때 사용하는 호칭이어용 :-)
<PotatoGim> 이제보니 살생부를 가진 분이 오즈님이 아니었던...
<JasonJang> 뽀빠이님도 유명한 보안 전문가.
<PotatoGim> 아... 잠시만 확인해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> revi 도 위키에서 활동하는 젊은
<funfunyoo> 뽀빠이 -> 조민재 형은 저랑도 무척 친해요! ^^
<lexlove> 저 빼곤 다들 대단하신 분들만 계셔요~
<JasonJang> ㅋ
<JasonJang> ubuntulo12:  <-- 예는 봇
<funfunyoo> 저도 빼주세요! 전 그냥 삽질만... ㅠ.ㅠ
<JasonJang> 아, 내 소개 다시...
<PotatoGim> 다음주 목요일 7시이지요?
<funfunyoo> 넵! 4/14 일.. 7호선 남구로역 2번 출구에서 가깝습니다!
<JasonJang> Jason Jang: 알파고 다음 버젼 베타고, 실체가 없는 인공지능 봇입니다.
<PotatoGim> 그럼 6시에 바로 출발하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 일반 가정집을 식당으로 개조한 곳인데 개인적으로 구로디지털 내에서 가장 맛있는 집 같아요!
<lexlove> JasonJang, 인간을 죽일겁니까?
<funfunyoo> 2층 방으로 예약해둘테니 신발 벗고 편하게 드시면 됩니다!
<autowiz_> PotatoGim: 뭐 굳이 키보드 안가져와도돼 술마시다가 부서지면 어떻해 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 아직 UHK가 남아있습니다.
<autowiz_> 어떡해
<PotatoGim> https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/
<PotatoGim> 7월 배송인게 함정...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 전에 친구녀석 ms 네츄럴키보드 (키보드는 한판인데 자판이 양쪽으로 분리된)
<autowiz_> 잠깐 써볼때는 처음엔 무지 불편하고 조금 지나니까 약간 불편하던데
<funfunyoo> 우분투 사용할 때에는 사용 못하던 해피해킹을 맥 쓰면서 사용하고 있는 중입니다! ^^
<autowiz_> 나눠져 있는게 편하긴 한가요?
<autowiz_> 팔은 11 자로 펼 수 있지만 가끔 오른손이 왼쪽으로가서 키보드 칠때도 있는 경우는.... 음... 거의 없군요
<PotatoGim> 사람이 적응의 동물이라 생각보다 빨리 적응하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 혼자 있어서 그런가 막 졸립니다.  ㅡㅡ;
<funfunyoo> 졸릴 땐 잠시 주무시는 것도
<drakekr> 끙
<drakekr> 폰에 윈도우 3.1 설치...
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz_> 헉 똑같은 내용을 치고 있었네요
<autowiz_> 텔레파시가 통하는건가요?
<givemelinux> ^_^
<autowiz_> 저는 텔레파시보다 도레미파솔라시 를 더 좋아합니다만 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> (이제 좀있으면 피_터 님이 오셔서 또 아재개그 라고 놀리시겠군요 크크)
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<givemelinux> 저 이것 좀 알려주세요..
<givemelinux> vi 편집기 쿼티 영문자판을 콜맥으로 바꾸는 설정 파일이 있는데 이걸 어떻게 적용하는지 모르겠어요;;
<givemelinux> 그 파일 올린데가 여기에요.
<givemelinux> http://forum.colemak.com/viewtopic.php?id=50
<givemelinux> colemak.vim 파일인데요. 이 파일이 설정파일 인것 같아요. 이걸 어떻게 적용해야 할지 모르겠어요. 물론 이미 시도는 다 해봤어요...
<ipeter_> 휴.
<ipeter_> 오후 잘 보내고 계신지요?
<givemelinux> ...
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: VIM 플러그인 폴더에 넣어보세요.
<ferendevelop> ipeter_: 운동 갔다가 꽃가루에게 호되게 당해서 환자 신세입니다 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> vim 플러그인 폴더를 어떻게 넣으면 되요?
<givemelinux> 위치를 모르겠어요.
<ferendevelop> 대부분 /usr/share/vim/vim**/plugin/ 일겁니다
<givemelinux> 네. 그럼 잠시 해볼게요...
<ferendevelop> 아니면 홈 디렉토리에 넣어도 됩니다만, 해당 계정에서만 사용할 수 있어요.
<givemelinux> 잠시만요.
<givemelinux> 홈 디렉토리에 붙혀넣기만 해도 되나요?
<ferendevelop> ~/.vim/plugin
<givemelinux> 홈디렉토리에 그런 폴더가 없어요...;;;
<givemelinux> 물론 ls -a 로 확인해봤어요.
<givemelinux> 참고로 저는 우분투에 기본적으로 실행되는 vi 에디터만 사용하고 있어요.
<givemelinux> OTL
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: http://pastebin.com/2KkCXeuP
<givemelinux> ㅇㅋ! 잠시만요.
<givemelinux> 헐...
<givemelinux> 됬어요...
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> ferendevelop: 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter_> 괜찮으신가요?
<ipeter_> 꽃가루...
<ipeter_> 휴.. 고생 많으시겠어요.
<ipeter_> 뭐야
<ipeter_> 오즈님 아재개그 하셨네요?
<ipeter_> 딱걸림.
<ipeter_> 역시 아얄씨 복습은 꿀잼.
<ferendevelop> 눈 가지러운게 제일 싫습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 병원 가셔서 약 드셔야하는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter_> 알러지약이요.
<ipeter_> 전 좀 지저분한 편이라서
<ipeter_> 알러지 그런건 없습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 오랫만에 이 시간에 들어오니까 좋네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> =)
<autowiz_> 준준 하이하이
<autowiz_> 인수인계는 잘하고 있남?
<ferendevelop> ipeter_: 약 먹어도 결국은 같더라고요. 먹을 떄만 괜찮았다가..
<autowiz_> 그러면 결국엔 매가 약인 건가요?
<ferendevelop> 헣 아닙니다
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> OTL
<givemelinux> ferendevelop 님 혹시 .vimrc 설정도 해줘야 하나요?
<givemelinux> 자문자답입니다. 해보니 설정 안해도 될 것 같습니다...
<givemelinux> ferendevelop 님 고마워요.
<givemelinux> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 다행입니다
<givemelinux> 전 이만 가볼게요. 다음에 또 올게요.
<lexlove> 오후에 출장을 다녀왔더니 하루가 금방 갑니다.ㅎ
<ipeter_> lexlove:
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 부르기만하고 말은 않하는 케이스가 저런 경우인가요.
<ipeter_> lexlove:
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz_: 아직도 인수인계 시작안했습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 저도 출장가고 싶어요
<samahui_tp> 농땡이부리게
<lexlove> 농땡이는 못부렸어요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 외근 나가면 무조건 농땡이죠
<samahui_tp> 차막힘이나 상대 시간 안맞는걸 핑게로
<lexlove> 하 여기는 차가 안막혀요
<jun_> 광양은 4차선 도로만 보이면 시속 100KM찍는 곳이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그건 외곽도로고요. 내부는 안그래요.ㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여튼 잘 안막힙니다.
<ipeter> samahui_tp: 사마휘님!!!
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 넵
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_tp> 안녕하셔요~
<samahui_tp> 저 맨날 있습니다... 조용히 있어서 그렇취 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵈어요.
<lexlove> samahui_tp, 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> 헐.
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 계속 계셨다니..ㅠ
<samahui_tp> 요즘 일이 좀 많고 복잡한게 많아서 떠오를 시간이 없군요
<samahui_tp> 가끔은 접속 오류났는데도 모르고 몇일 지나 들어오기도 하긴 합니다만...
<samahui_tp> 대체로 있어요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> seony님 만나기로 한날 나오시나요?
<samahui_tp> 얼굴들 뵈야 하는데 시간 맞추기 힘드네요
<jun_> 오호~ Seony님 한국 들어오시나보네요?
<samahui_tp> 이미 오셨을걸요
<samahui_tp> 엊그제 카톡했는데요
<samahui_tp> ㅎ ㅎ
<jun_> 아하;;; 너무 오랫만에 수면위로 떠올라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 사마휘님은 잘 지내셨습니까?
<samahui_tp> 네 저야 바삐 잘 지내고 있습니다
<samahui_tp> 잘지내시죠?
<samahui_tp> 저도 오랜만에 떠오른거라 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 네~ 저는 외부인터넷이 안되는 곳에 짱박혀 있다보니...
<jun_> 폰으로 접속할까도 싶지만... 그러기엔 충전기를 쓸수 없는곳이라 이용을 자제 하고 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 저도 요즘 보안관련해서 일을하다보니 외부 인터넷 없는 환경에 자주 짱밖혀요 ㅜㅜ  다행이 전 몰래 폰이나 노트북으로 쳇이나 인터넷 이용을 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 아직 눈치만 보는 입장이어서요... 사마휘님처럼 자연스럽게 인터넷하는게 안되나봐요;;
<jun_> 이제 슬슬 저는 수면위로 떠올라 있을 예정입니다.. ㅎㅎ 다음달이면 계속 떠 있지 않을까 싶네요...
<ipeter> samahui_tp: 네. 나옵니다.
<ipeter> 렉스님 오실때도 나갈꺼 같고,
<ipeter> 아마 막국수집이었나, 국수집이었나, 거기 모임에도 나갈꺼예요.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 얼굴뵙고 인사 드리겠습니다.
<jun_> 오호홍??? 모임있어요?
<samahui_tp> 저도 다 나가고 싶군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 멀지 않은 곳이면 나오시는것도.....
<jun_> 사마휘님께서는 멀거나 주말이면 좀 힘드시겠군요;;;
<samahui_tp> 주말은 괜찮죠
<samahui_tp> 요즘 일이 문제라 ㅎㅎ 평일이 더 힘들어요
<jun_> 저야 혼자 살고 곧 백수고 하다보니....
<jun_> 부산에서 한다고 해도 삘받으면 갑니다;;;ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 오히려 부산이면 뱅기타고 휭 갔다가 휭 와서 괜찮아요 애매한 위치가 더 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아하;;;;
<jun_> 비행기를 타본적이 없는 촌놈이라서요;;;
<samahui_tp> 뱅기건 KTX건 확실한 시간 맞춤 교통편만 있으면 좋아요
<jun_> 음... 차라리 부산이 충북정도 위치한  어딘가보다는 빠르게 다녀오실수 있겠네요?
<samahui_tp> 애매한 위치에서 만나서 놀고 차막히거나 뭔일생겨 못올라오면 그게 더 곤란하거든요
<samahui_tp> 빠르고 느리고를 떠나서 정해놓은 시간 맞춰 이동이 가능하다는게 매리트죠
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 네 들어가세요~
<samahui_tp> 즐퇴하시고 즐거운 저녁시간 갖으세요
<autowiz_> 들어가세요
<jun_> 저도 퇴근해보겠습니다~
<jun_> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요~~~
<samahui_tp> 저도 도망갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~ 반갑습니다
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요 :-)
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> matthewkim: 14일 목요일 저녁에 시간 되시나요?
<wet>  ? 저 왜 나가졋죠
<wet>  누가 저 나갈 때 메세지좀 복붙해주세요
<matthewkim> 21:27 -!- wet [~young98@175.210.197.19] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<matthewkim> ircCloud^Seony: 오 서니님 네 약속은 없어요 ㅎ
<wet>  감사합니다
<wet>  그런데 왜 나가졋는진 모르겟네요 음...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희 이번에 14일날 여기 계신 분들 다 같이 모이는데 시간 되세요?
<matthewkim> 오 장소가 어디에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 페북 하세요?
<matthewkim> 아니요 페북 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 잠시만요 주소 복붙해드릴께요
<matthewkim> 옙
<ircCloud^Seony> http://dmaps.kr/22nrb
<ircCloud^Seony> 14일 저녁 7시 입니다
<matthewkim> 헛 저는 8시반에 마치는데 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐~ 평일날 하다보니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러시면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 23일날 한 번 더 모이거든요
<matthewkim> 아하 넵 ㅋ 23일이 좋을것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 멀리 지방에서 lex님이 올라오시기로해서 그때 또 모이는데, 그날이 토요일이니 괜찮으세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 계시는 곳이 수도권이에요?
<matthewkim> 지방이에요 근데 주말에는 부천에 있어서 괜찮을거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그렇군요.  그럼 그때 뵈요.  시간이랑 장소는 아직 안정했는데, 아직 시간 많으니까 정해지면 다시 알려드릴께요
<matthewkim> 넵 알겠습니다
<hym77> aa
<autowiz_> Alice
<autowiz_> America
<autowiz_> All
<autowiz_> Alloe
<autowiz_> Bravo
<autowiz_> Beta
<autowiz_> Beauty
<autowiz_> Bulls
<autowiz_> Box
<autowiz_> Bus
<autowiz_> Boom
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter__> 혹시 바둑 두시는 분 계신가요?
<matthewkim> 안녕하세용
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 10년 후에는 챈섭이 바둑둔다고 할지도 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> ?!
<ipeter__> 이세돌 알파고 두고나서부터
<ipeter__> 바둑 한번 다시 두기 시작했는데
<ipeter__> 참 재미있네요.
<autowiz_> 찬섭이 바둑모듈 ㅎㅎ 좋으네요 ^
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> feren 방가방가
<ferendevelop> 다들 계시는 곳에 비 많이 오나요?
<ferendevelop> 여기는 하늘에서 물탱크 밸브 연 것 같네요
<autowiz_> 오늘 저녁에 비 많이 온다고 했는데
<autowiz_> 여기는 아직 안오는걸로 알아요
<ferendevelop> 위쪽은 아직 안 오는가보네요
<ferendevelop> 집 가기 무섭네요 우산도 없는데
<autowiz_> 데어데블 드라마 보는데 재미있네요
<autowiz_> 우산이 없으면 비를 온몸으로 맞으면서 가셔야 겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 또 마블이군요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 콜택시 라는 선택 사항이 있으시고
<ferendevelop> 진지하게 고민 중입니다 흐흐
<ferendevelop> 걸어서 한 30분 거리인데
<autowiz_> 비를 뚫고 가실려면 비닐봉지에 휴대폰등은 넣고 가시는 꼼수가 있습니다.
<matthewkim> 데어데블 시즌2 나왔나요?
<autowiz_> 저는 시즌1 오늘 시작했어요
<ferendevelop> 여기 주유소에 있는 GS칼텍스 적혀 있는 우비는 괜찮을까요 흐흐
<autowiz_> 괜찮지 않을까요 저녁이라서 그렇게 보는사람도 없을거같은데요
<ipeter__> 여긴 아직 괜찮습니다.
<ipeter__> 경기 북부 입니다.
<ferendevelop> 위쪽은 아직 비 안 오는가 보네요 원래 비 오는 날 좋아 하는데 오늘은 진짜 싫네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 왜 오늘은 싫을까요?
<autowiz_> 간만에 6하 원칙에 맞춰서 글짓기를 해볼까요?
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: (제가) 원래 비 오는 날씨를 좋아하지만 (지금)은 (일 마치고 집 가는 길)까지 비를 맞으면서 (걸어)가면 (빗물로 인해 몸에 빗물이 묻어 찝찝하기) 때 오늘만큼은 싫은 것 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 짝짝짝 참 잘했어요 ~ 호호
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 이런거 좋아합니다 흐흐
<ipeter__> 아.
<ipeter__> 노트북 이틀 남았네요.
<ipeter__> 좋으네요!
<ferendevelop> ipeter__: X1 카본 도착이요?
<ipeter__> 네.
<ipeter__> 아는분이 미국에서 들어오시는데
<ipeter__> 그때 들고 들어오세요.
<ipeter__> 8일날이요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 저번에 얘기했던 마블 영화 좀 본거 있어?
<ferendevelop> 아 그분이.. 엔젤이라 하시던 분인가 보네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 아니요, 다운로드만 받아 두고 모레 볼 예정입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 모레 새벽에 할 일이 없거든요..
<ipeter__> 네 맞습니다.
<ipeter__> 제 엔젤이시죠.
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 그래서 호칭이 엔젤이시군요
<ipeter__> 아니예요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 이름이 엔젤이야.  서양에서는 엔젤을 여자 이름으로 종종 써.
<ipeter__> 실제 이름도 엔젤이세요.
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 써니님 안녕하세요?
<ipeter__> 시차 적응은 잘 되셨나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 적응은 다음날 바로 했습니다
<ferendevelop> 아 제가 실레되는 발언을 했네요. 죄송합니다
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 마블 영화를 좀 보고 가야 다음 주에 형 뵜을 때 이야기를 좀 나눌 수 있겠죠..? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 엔젤 아주머니는 괜찮다고 하실꺼예요.
<ipeter__> so do I.
<ipeter__> 맥미니에서 쓰던 hdd를 외장하드로 우분투에 연결시켰는데
<ipeter__> 인식조차 못하는것 같아요.
<ipeter__> 포맷하려는데 이거 어떻하면 좋죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> hfs 관련된 패키지를 설치해야 인식하는거 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 설치 안해보셨으면 일단 해보세요
<ipeter__> 아.
<ipeter__> 해결했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> apt-get install hfsplus
<ipeter__> disk를 쳐서 확인해보니
<ipeter__> 거기는 인식이 되더라구요.
<ipeter__> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 다른 사람들은 다 괜찮아.  너만 이해를 잘 못하겠지 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 맞습니다 전 문화 테러리스트인걸요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> '테러리스트
<ipeter__> 이 단어 수집될지도 모릅니다.
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 건강보험공단에 돈 내러 갔다가 체성분 분석기가 있길래 해봤는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 근육량이 약간 더 많은 것만 빼면 모두 정상
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 이제 슬슬 옛날 놋북 판매 준비를 해야겠어요.
<ipeter__> 오옷
<ipeter__> 건강하시군요.
<ferendevelop> ipeter__: 줄여서 CTR이라고 하면 되겠네요 후후
<ipeter__> =)
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 근육량 약간 더 많고 체중 약간 더 많은 것만 빼면 전부 정상이더라구요
<ipeter__> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter__> 저 야구 뉴스좀 보고 올께요!
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 그나저나 아직 하나도 못봤나보네 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 넹 저는 영화는 무조건 새벽에 보는 편이라서요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 낮에는 아주 가끔 친구들이랑 영화관가서 볼 때 빼곤 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 영화관 가서 보라는 소리가 아니었는데 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 영화관에서 상영하지도 않아
<ircCloud^Seony> 너무 오래되서...
<ferendevelop> 아 영화관을 가든 안 가든 무조건 새벽에 보는걸 선호해서요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 아이언맨 시리즈도 하나도 안본 거야?
<ferendevelop> 모레 새벽에 일 할 때 편의점 부분이랑 TV 있는족 불 끄고 볼려고 합니다 흐흐
<ferendevelop> 아이언맨 2는 봤어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 1은 건너뛰고?
<ferendevelop> 아 그리고 어벤져스 울트론? 이였나 그것도 저번주 주말에 봤어요 가족끼리
<ferendevelop> 그게 가족 단체 채팅방에서 농담으로 이 이야기를 했더니 아버지가 "우리 아들이 문화 테러리스트가 되면 안되지"라면서 아이언맨 2랑 어벤져스 울트론인가 그거 다운 받아 오셨거든요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 완전 뒤죽박죽으로 봤네...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 나중에 시간 많이 날 때 전부 받아서 하나하나 차례대로 보는 게 좋겠다
<ferendevelop> 일단 이번주 금요일 새벽에 볼까 하는데 무슨 시리즈부터 보는게 좋을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 우리가 저번에 얘기한대로, 어벤져스 주요 인물 중에서 영화화된 인물들이 아이언맨, 헐크, 토르, 캡틴 아메리카 인데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 네명 전부 다 아주 중요해
<ferendevelop> 넹 그거 메모까지 했어요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 네네
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 시간 내기가 어려우면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐크는 시리즈 없이 딱 한 편이야
<ircCloud^Seony> 마크 러팔로가 주연한 헐크를 보면 돼.  제목이 다른지 볼께
<ferendevelop> 그럼 헐크 보고 아이언맨보면 딱 금요일날 시간이 맞을 것 같아요
<ferendevelop> 헐크, 아이언맨 1-2-3 이렇게요
<ferendevelop> 아 근데 아이언맨 2는 며칠 전에 봤으니 차라리 다른 시리즈 3편 정도 보는게 났겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제목이 인크레더블 헐크이고, 당시에는 주인공이 마크 러팔로가 아니었네
<ircCloud^Seony> http://movie.naver.com/movie/bi/mi/basic.nhn?code=62560
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐크 보고, 아이언맨1 본 다음에,
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이언맨2는 얼마 전에 봤을테니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> 캡틴아메리카 1편이랑 토르 1편을 봐
<ferendevelop> 오호 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 재밌을 것 같아요 그렇게 스토리 따라가면
<ircCloud^Seony> 저걸 다 본 다음에 어벤져스 1을 보면 좋고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고나서 아이언맨 2, 캡틴아메리카 2, 토르 2를 보면 좋지.  그리고나서 어벤져스 2
<ircCloud^Seony> 어벤져스 보면 화살 쏘는 "호크아이" 라는 영웅이랑, 스칼렛 요한슨이 연기하는 블랙 위도우 라는 영웅도 있는데, 걔네들은 영화로 안나왔어
<ferendevelop> 개넨 나중에 나오면 봐야 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나올지 안나올지는 모르겠어
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것보단, 위에 나열된거 다 보면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이언맨 3, 캡틴아메리카3, 토르 3, 그리고 어벤져스 3를 봐야겠지 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그거 다 보고 나면
<ferendevelop> 스타워즈 7편만 보고 어디가서 스타워즈 봤다고 말 못 하니 스타워즈도 봐야 하네요
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 글치
<ferendevelop> 한 몇 달 새벽 근무 때는 할 일이 생겼네요 후후
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 사실 안봐도 인생 사는데 도움 되고 안되고는 없지만, 그래도 다른 사람들 대화할 때 좀 끼어들려면 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 특히 우리처럼 컴쟁이 nerd들은 이런거 겁나 빠져살거든
<ferendevelop> 아버지가 어디가서 테러리스트 소리 듣고 살지 말래요..ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 특히 패션 테러리스트는 안된다고..
<ferendevelop> 저는 예외인가 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 패션 테러리스트는 제가 담당하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 테러리스트 집합인가요 흐흐
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 일단 빗길을 헤쳐 퇴근하겠습니다ㅠㅠㄹ
<autowiz_> The Lord of Terror Diablo
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@jade/264?dmp_channel=grow&utm_content=buffera56c7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<autowiz_> 저는 바쁜 사람이군요
<autowiz_> 몇대 맞고 정신 차려야 겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://luckyyowu.tistory.com/320
<HolyKnight> ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 우어어어
<PotatoGim> 족발에 막걸리 한잔하고 왔습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 저도 언젠가 저렇게 강연 한번 하고 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 오오 감자군 맛나게 먹고오셨는감?
<autowiz_> 얼나마 먹고 오셨는감? 자 편하게 말해보시게
<PotatoGim> 밀린 일이 있어서 많이는 아니고... 한병에서 끊었습니다...ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://hl1itj.tistory.com/132
<autowiz_> PotatoGim 가끔 한번 정말 신중하게 자기자신을 한번 돌아보기를 바래
<ferendevelop> 비 장난 아니네요
<PotatoGim> f
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz_> 열심히만 산다고 되는건 아니더라고 .  일방적으로 일만하면서 젊은 다 보내지말고 , 자기자신의 소신과 생각을 챙겨가면서
<autowiz_> 살아가~~ 내 부탁이야
<autowiz_> 그럼 감자 잘 살아야해~~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ... 인생에서 재미가 일할 때 말고는 없는 것 같네요...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 날 잊지마 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 그럴리가요...ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 컥...
<autowiz> PotatoGim 잘 살아있어?
<PotatoGim> 아유... 그럼유 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 코딩 해야쥬...
<PotatoGim> 허허허
<autowiz> 취중코딩 위험한디요...
<autowiz> 백업 필수
<autowiz> 안하니 못한 결과가 나올때도 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 으허허 막걸리 한병일걸유 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 결과는 내일 아침에 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음 외부인이 회사에 방문 할 수 있는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요?
<autowiz> 포테토님 이랑 하루만 같이 일해보고 싶은데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으허허 그 정도야 제 권한으로...
<PotatoGim> 물론 일이 좀 적을 때....ㅜ
<autowiz> 오오 권한이 있으시군요 ㅎㅎ 근데 보안관리때문에 다들 꺼려하지 않을까 하는 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니 정작문제는 이거군요 일이 적을때가 언제오는건가요? 12개월후에? 18개월후에? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 우선 이번 프로젝트가 마무리가 되야겠지요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 오늘은 이상하게 피곤하고 아프네요 , ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 비가와서 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 잠시 누웠다 오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 예~ 쉬시면서 하셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 조용하네요
<autowiz> 부릉부릉
<autowiz> 다시 시동걸고 시작~
<razGon_i7> 비오는 날 아침입니다.
<autowiz> 비가 살짝 오네요 많이는아니고
<autowiz> 뭐 어쨋거나 좋은 하루 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-07
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요-
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 갑자기 두분이 번쩍!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제 하와이에 바람이 하도 심하게 불어서 차 커버 씌운게 날아갔다는군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 차에 씌운 커버가 벗겨질 정도면 어느정도 불었는지 상상이 잘 안가네요
<autowiz> lost 된건가요? 바람과 함께 사라지다?? ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 동네 사람이 줏어다 가져다줬다네요
<ipeter> 어휴.
<ipeter> 어?!
<ipeter> 근데 집에 누가 있나요?
<ipeter> 어떻게 아셨어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 건물 주인이 메시지를 보내줘서요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아하!
<ipeter> 깜짝 놀랐어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<futures> 뭐 좀 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<futures> ??
<futures> 아무도 없나요?
<futures> Is anybody here available who can answer my question?
<futures> 여러분들의 간단한 도움이 필요합니다. 우분투에 초보라서.
<futures> I do need your help. Please answer back if you would like to help me out with an issue that I have with Ubuntu login page.
<ipeter> 말씀해보세요.
<futures> 가상머신으로 우분투 14.04 LTS를 쓰고 있는데요.
<futures> Guest addition 다 깐 상태인데, 어느 순간부터 가상머신 우분투 처음 로그인페이지에
<futures> 비밀번호 입력 후에 아무 것도 안뜹니다.
<futures> ctrl + alt + T 를 하면 화면상으로는 아무것도 안뜨지만
<futures> 커서가  입력 모양으로 바뀌고 "sudo restart" 하면 재부팅되는 걸 보면 로그인 되고 문제없지만 화면상에는 배경화면 밖에 안보이는데..
<futures> 구글에서 ctrl + alt + F1으로 가서 여러 해결방면을 해봤는데
<futures> 안되는데 어디가 문제 일까요?
<autowiz> 창 영역이 더 넓다거나
<autowiz> 뭐 어떤 에러가 있다거나 그럴거 같습니다만.
<autowiz> ctrl + alt + t    하면 터미널 열립니다. 이때 터미널들이
<futures> 가상머신 해상도도 이상하게 조그맣게 잡힙니다..
<futures> 네
<autowiz> 가능한 안켭치게 자동으로 정렬이 되는데
<autowiz> 한 30개쯤 띄우다보면 하나가 보이지 않을까요? 아니면
<autowiz> 그냥 에러가난 상황일거 같습니다. 왼쪽이나 윗쪽에 있던 작업표시줄이라고 할까요? 그건 보이시는지요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<futures> 위에 아무것도 안보입니다.
<futures> 바탕화면만 있고.
<futures> 터미널을 계속 띄우는데... 아무것도 안나옵니다..
<futures> 뭐가 문제이지..
<futures> 다른 거 제가 시도해볼만한게 있을까요?
<JasonJang> 호스트의 앱을 재설치?
<futures> Jason Jang님
<JasonJang> 옙
<futures> 호스트의 앱을 재설치를 어떻게 하시나요?
<JasonJang> 호스트의 무른 모 상양을 말씀 주세요
<JasonJang> 무른모 사양
<futures> 무른모 사양이 무슨 말씀이신가요?
<JasonJang> 소프트웨어 사양
<futures> 아
<futures> 우분투 버전 말씀하시는건가요?
<JasonJang> 호스트가 우분투 요?
<futures> 호스트는
<futures> Windows 10입니다.
<futures> 잠시만요
<JasonJang> 가상머신은?
<futures> 가상머신은
<futures> 우분투 14.04 LTS
<futures> 입니다.
<JasonJang> 버춸박스? 브엠웨어?
<futures> Virtual Box입니다.
<JasonJang> 호스트 마소 윈10, 게스트 우분투 14.04, 가상머신 버춸박스.
<futures> 우분투에 Guest addition 설치하고 잘 작동하다가.
<futures> 어느 순간에 로그인 페이지 비밀번호 친 이후에 아무것도 안뜨고 말썽이네요..
<futures> 재부팅해도 이렇고..
<JasonJang> 버춸박스만 삭제후 재설치 해 보면 어떨까 싶어요. 물론 데이터는 남겨두고요
<futures> 아
<futures> 넵
<futures> 한번 지금 해볼게요.
<futures> 그리고 0x0000000000000xx could not be read. 라는 오류가 나면서
<autowiz> 재부팅은 해보신건가요?
<futures> 가상머신이 꺼진적이 자주 있었는데 혹시 왜그러는지 아시나요?
<futures> 네
<futures> 호스트 재부팅ㄱ
<futures> 가상머신 재부팅 많이 해봤어요.
<autowiz> guest addition 을 지우는방법을 찾아봐야 할려나요?
<futures> 그러게요.
<futures> guest addition 지울려면 터미널에서도 할수 있나요?
<futures> tty1 들어갈수는 있는데...
<futures> 제가 우분투 초보라서 뭘해야 할지 헷갈리네요.
<JasonJang> 맞아요, 우분투 문제? 가상머신 문제? 인지 확인 필요하고...보고된 문제인지도 찾아봐야....!
<ferendevelop> futures: VirutlaBox Guest Additions ISO 파일에 삭제 스크립트 있을겁니다.
<autowiz> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=7839#p28577
<autowiz> 요런분이 계셨네요
<autowiz> 명령어 7줄 입니다.
<autowiz> 버쳘박스는 좀 종종 메모리쪽 버그로 행 걸리는 일이 많습니다.
<autowiz> 키보드는 먹는다고 하시니까
<autowiz> ctrl + alt + F1 , F2  기능은 되시는지요?
<autowiz> 로컬 콘솔화면 불러내는건데 이게 되면 그나마 좀 편하실겁니다.
<ipeter> 휴.
<futures> 안녕하세요. Jason Jang님, ferendevelop님, autowiz님 말씀 모두 감사드립니다.
<ipeter> 오후 잘들 보내고 계신가요?
<futures> 버쳘박스 다시 깔아보고, 주신 링크 읽어봐 한번 해보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 피터님 휴가가시나요?
<ipeter_> 아.
<ipeter_> 저말씀이신가요?
<ipeter_> autowiz: 저...말씀이신가요?
<autowiz> 네 휴. 라고 하시길래 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 이제 오재님이라 부를꺼예요.
<autowiz> 무슨 근거인가요?
<ipeter_> 오즈 + 아재
<ipeter_> 오재
<commania> ㄷㄷ
<ipeter_> ㄷㄷ
<ipeter_> 아즈님이 좀 더 나은가요.
<ipeter_> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 허락할 수 없습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<ipeter_> 윤허하여 주십시오!!!!!
<ipeter_> 윤허하여 주십시오~~~~!!!!!
<futures> 실례가 안된다면, 다들 나이또래가 어떻게 되신가요?
<ipeter_> 저는 80년 생입니다.
<commania> 전 96년생 15학번입니다.
<ferendevelop> 작년에 고등학교 졸업했습니다.
<commania> 실례지만 재수하시는건가요?
<ferendevelop> 그렇진 않을 것 같습니다.
<ipeter_> ferendevelop: 우와. 젊으셨네요.
<ipeter_> 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter_> 오즈님도 저와 동갑입니다.
<ipeter_> (물귀신작전)
<ferendevelop> 헣
<futures> 왜 이렇게 다 젊으시나요!
<futures> 전 88년생입니다
<commania> 엌
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<ipeter_> 전 무덤파야하나요.
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> jason 형님도 계시고... 저도 75년생...인지라........ ㅠ.ㅠ
<JasonJang> 저는 85년식
<JasonJang> (맴이....그렇다는...)
<funfunyoo> 전 00년식 입니다 (마음만은... ;;;;;;;)
<commania> 전 96년식이지만 아재-프렌들리해서...
<commania> 일단 얼굴부터...
<JasonJang> 96년식이면, 내 3rd harmony(=자식)과 또래. ㅋ
<commania> ㄷㄷㄷ
<popeye92> 저는 92년생일지도~~~
<JasonJang> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 92학번일지도...
<funfunyoo> 뽀빠이....는 제 형님...이시죠
<commania> 아니면 92년에 우리나라 PC통신망이 해외와 연결이 되었다 들었는데...
<commania> 그때 만드신 이메일 계정일지도...
<popeye92> funfunyoo: 그런건 비밀이야~~
<commania> (맞게 주워들은건진 모르겠네요)
<funfunyoo> 보통 예전 아이디에 나오는 숫자들은 대개 학번일 가능성이........ 500원.... ;;;;;
<commania> 전 인터넷 활동을 굉장히 일찍 시작했어요. 2004년쯤?
<commania> 집에 있던 윈도우98 깔린 펜티엄II로...
<ferendevelop> 저는 처음 컴퓨터가 윈도우 95ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> CPU는 기억이 안 나네요
<commania> 그때 겨우 아홉살이었으니ㅎㅎ
<commania> 지금 생각해보면 그때의 전 인터넷 개초딩이었던 것 같습니다ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 유소장님은 여기 어쩐일로..
<commania> 당시에 98이 하도 자주 뻗다 보니까
<commania> 알아서 고치는 능력을 습득했죠(?)
<commania> 그때부터 전 컴덕이 된것 같습니다.
<popeye92> 저는 win3.1 + winsock 부터
<commania> 다섯살 쯤에 할아버지 댁에서 한글 MS-DOS는 본 기억이 나요
<commania> http://www.computermuseum.co/MS-DOS/img/MS-DOSsplashscreen.png
<ferendevelop> 와..ㅋㅋ
<commania> 저 부팅화면이 왠지는 몰라도 저에게는 무서웠어요
<ferendevelop> 지금 저도 그렇게 보여요
<commania> 어머니 말씀으론 처음엔 저 화면 보고 빼액 울어버렸다고...
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 어렸을 때 보셨으면 그러지도 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<funfunyoo> lexlove 님이 초대해주셔서 왔어요 :-)
<ferendevelop> funfunyoo: 어서오세요, 아얄씨에서 보니 감회가 새롭습니다.
<funfunyoo> 감사합니다 ^^
<bluedusk> =__=
<bluedusk> 아얄씨에서 뵈니 감회가 새롭네요
<bluedusk> 그래서 압구정은 언제쯤 오시나요?
<futures> 제가 시작한 질문으로 나이 얘기가 쭉 이어지네요~ ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 아..... 가야 하는데 ... 요즘엔 저희 작업 일정을 미국에서 챙기는 통에... ㅠ.ㅠ
<ferendevelop> bluedusk: 아 그게 좀 더 표현이 맞네요.. 정정하겠습니다
<lexlove> 제가 대단하신 분을 초대했지요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 대단 = 대가리가 단단한... (아.. 아재 개그.. 죄송합니다 ㅠ.ㅠ)
<lexlove> 혹시 단단하신가요?ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 단단하냐고 물어보면 안되는거지요? 사람은 모두 단단하니.. 혹시 물렁하신가요?ㅎㅎ
<commania> 으앜
<funfunyoo> 단단한 거 같긴 한데...
<funfunyoo> 어찌 테스트 해봐야 좋을지..... ㅠ.ㅠ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요~~ ^^
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<jun_> ircCloud^Seony: 와~ 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 한국들어오셨다면서요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 31일날 왔어요
<jun_> 이제 일주일 되셨네요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  28일날 돌아갑니다
<jun_> 오와~
<ircCloud^Seony> 휴가는 3월 24일부터 내서 5월 2일날 업무 복귀합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그래서 어제 모임이야기를 잠깐 들었나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 한달넘게 계시는군요. :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에 머무는건 28일 정도 되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 jun님도 시간 되시면 오세요
<jun_> 저야 제가 만들면 시간이 되는거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 언제 어디서 하는지 확인을 안해봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시간 장소는 오즈님한테 받으셨죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 모르시는구나
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 페북 하세요?
<jun_> 엥?? autowiz형이 아무말 없으셨는데
<jun_> 네 페이스북은 있어요;;; 안들어가지만
<jun_> 아;;; 저번에 해킹당하면서 지워가지고 가입이 안되어있겠구나;;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 잠시만요 시간/장소 드릴께요
<ircCloud^Seony> 4월 14일 저녁 7시, 장소는 여기입니다 http://dmaps.kr/22nrb
<jun_> 지금 autowiz 형한테 징징대고 있는중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 확실히 오실거면 명단에 포함할게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인원수를 알아야 예약을 할 수 있어서요
<jun_> 오호 구디단 쪽이네요
<futures> may I join the dinner as well?
<jun_> 회사랑 거리가 있어서 시간은 좀 늦겠지만 참석하겠습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그럼 명단에 넣어드릴께요.
<ircCloud^Seony> futures: yeah if you want
<futures> What is the dinner for?
<ircCloud^Seony> welcome party for me
<autowiz> 징징받아주고 있는 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다.
<jun_> ircCloud^Seony: 혹시 한명 더 데려갈수 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 괜찮아요
<jun_> 네 한명만 더 신청할께요
<jun_> 페북들어가서 다시 가입해야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 n/1로 나눠서 낼테니까 음식값이야 많이는 안나올 거에요
<jun_> 네 알겠습니다~
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시나 페북 가입하시면 말씀하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 친추하고 이벤트 링크 드릴께요
<jun_> 검색을 하는데.. ubuntu korea로 검색하면 되나요?
<jun_> 한두달만에 뭔가 바뀐느낌이랄까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그거 우분투 포럼 행사가 아니라, 제 개인 행사에요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아하! ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 이름 Seowon Jung으로 검색하시면 왠 남자 하나 나올 거에요.  친추 하시면 됩니다
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 개인행사인데 개인행사로 느껴지질 않아요.^^
<jun_> autowiz형이 함께아는 친구로 딱 뜨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 초대 드렸어요
<jun_> 초대해주셔서 감사합니다~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요
<bluedusk> jun_:  클라우드쪽 해볼생각은 없어요?
<bluedusk> public, private cloud 지원 하는
<jun_> bluedusk: 하하;;;; 저희회사도 클라우드쪽 해보라고 이야기나오는데... 안해! 하고 나왔거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> bluedusk: 일단... 몇달 쉬면서 생각해보겠습니다;;; 그때까지 자리가 있을지는 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> 넹 뭐 그러시다면
<jun_> bluedusk: 지금은 어디쪽으로 근무나가세요?
<jun_> 클라우드를 하기엔... was랑 DB쪽 지식이 전무한 수준이라;;;; 저한테 실망하실꺼예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 클라우드는 아마 네트워크 지식이 더 많이 있어야할 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 사무실 오픈스택 관리하는데 사실 프로토콜 단위의 네트워크 지식이 더 많이 요구되더라구요
<bluedusk> 저도 이번에 vyatta 에서 하이브리드 클라우드 발표 하는데..
<bluedusk> vlan, vxlan, l2, l3, 관련 지식이
<bluedusk> 흔들리면 안돼요 ㅋㅋㅋ 트러블 슈팅하기가 진짜. 지옥같..;
<bluedusk> 저 이번에  kvm에서 브릿지 네트워크를 아무 생각없이 macvtap 써서 올린다음 그 위에 vm으로 오픈스택 만들었다가 진짜 생각지 못한 증상때문에 ㅋ
<jun_> ....... 저에게 지옥문을 알려주신거군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그건 프라이빗 클라우드구요 퍼블릭은..
<jun_> 시간되시면 그때 소고기 무한리필집에서 미디엄으로 구워가며 이야기를 하시죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 미디엄은 별로
<bluedusk> 레어가 좋아요
<bluedusk> 미듐레어
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 미디엄웰
<jun_> 그때 너무 맛있게 구워주셔서 배부르게 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아... 또 군침도네요
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ ircCloud^Seony 압구정 오세요 호주산 소고기 인당 2만원 무한리필집 있어요..
<bluedusk> 그렇게 맛있는건 아닌데 가격대비는 나쁘지 않아서 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에서는 소고기값이 비싸니까 그 가격이면 나쁘진 않겠군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국에서 2만원이면 4명이서 배부르게 먹을 수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ...................
<jun_> 정말... 왠지... 급 슬퍼지네요
<jun_> 2만원이면 4명이라니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 집에서 먹었을 때 기준요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 코스트코 가서 사면 싸거든요
<jun_> 아~
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국은 외식이 훨씬 비싸서 당연히도 2만원이면 혼자 먹는 금액으로도 모자랄 거에요
<jun_> 한국에서도 코스트코를 안가봤는데...
<jun_> 아...멀지 않은곳에 코스트코가 있었구나;;;
<ipeter> 2만원...4인...
<ipeter> 대단하네요.
<ipeter> 미국에 있을때는 생활비 아끼겠다고 고기도 잘 안먹었는데.
<ipeter> 사실, 광우병때문에 소고기는 잘 안먹는 시절이었습니다.
<ipeter> 그래도 돼지나 닭가슴을 먹었어요.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 저 신입으로는 안될까요..?!
<ipeter> 잇힝-
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 상관은없는데
<bluedusk> 페이가 절대 안맞으실껀데요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 설마 연봉 1800 하나요?
<bluedusk> 참고로 제가 작년에..3..
<bluedusk> 신입기준으로 2400정도 하는거 같던데
<bluedusk> 저도 정확히는 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 제가 신입같은 경력으로 2400으로 들어와서 작년에 3800...
<jun_> 음.....
<bluedusk> 그게 2011년 이니깐요..
<jun_> 5년만에 1400을 띄우셨군요!
<jun_> 전 3년동안.. 350을 띄웠는데 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 그럼 나와야죠..
<bluedusk> 그런 회사는.;
<bluedusk> 솔직히 물가 상승률에 맞춰서 오르는게 평타라고 생각하는데..
<bluedusk> 저는 그렇다구요..;
<jun_> 그래서 이번에 나가요! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 5월부터는 백수입니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 축하드립니다. 돈많은 백수가 가장 좋은거 같아요
<jun_> 문제는 앞에 돈많은이 안붙죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 돈이야 있다가도 없고
<bluedusk> 없다가도 없는거라서요
<bluedusk> 전생이 나라를 팔아먹고 대한민국에서 태어나면 돈걱정 안해도 된다는 소문이 있던데 사실인지는..
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<jun_> 저도 이만 퇴근할께요~ 수고하세요~
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<ferendevelop> MSDN에 Windows 10 Insider Preview 14295 나왔네요
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/Idt3Iix.jpg
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 걸그룹 여자친구 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 부르릉 부르릉 야간작업 준비중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> zㅋ
<autowiz> 오늘 서점 갔달왔는데
<autowiz> 책장 아래쪽에 있는 책좀 본다고 쪼그려 앉은적 있엇는데 그때그랬던거 같은데
<autowiz> 바지가 찢어져 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서 있으면 잘 안보이는부분이긴 한데 ....  방금 사무실에서 발견하고 깜짝 놀랐네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 하하
<ipeter__> 아깝군요.
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋ
<drakekr> 공연음란죄가요?
<ipeter__> drakekr: 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 죄인 될번 했군요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안뇽~~
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요 역시 이 시간까지 계신 분은 법사님 밖에 없네요.
<autowiz> 뭐... ㅎㅎ 오늘도 그렇게 됐군요
<ferendevelop> 오늘은 윈도우 참가자 빌드만 올리고 잘려 했는데 업데이트가 계속 안 오네요ㅠㅠ
<drakekr> 흠
<autowiz> 환절기인가 잠이 많아졌네요 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-08
<pcharley> join #debian-ko
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<pcharley> 안녕하세요 첨들어와서 실수만하네요...
<autowiz> 사람은 실수를 할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 실패도 할 수 있구요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그런 말이 있습니다. 99번의 실패와, 1번의 성공을 거두는 사람을 가리키는 말인데요
<autowiz> 천재 ( 천하에 재수 없는놈 ) 라고 합니다.
<pcharley> ^^
<autowiz> 금요일이라서 그럴리는 없는거 같은데 오늘 유난히 조용하네요 .. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 서니님 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요~~
<ggg> 안녕하세요
<ggg> 초면에 죄송하지만 ubuntu 14.04TLS버젼에서 signon-ui crash 에러가 뜨는데 해결 방법 아시는 분 있으신가요...?ㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 조금더 자세히 설명해 주실 수 있으신가요?
<ggg> 흠..
<ggg> 어떻게 이걸 올려드리지
<ggg> Executablepath  = /usr/bin/signon-ui   /  Problem Type = Crash
<ggg> 죄송합니다. 우분투 14.04에 내부 오류가 발생했습니다
<ggg> 라는 창이뜨면서
<ggg> 그러네요..
<autowiz> 최근에 뭔가 특별한 작업을 하신게 있으신가요?
<ggg> 흠...
<ggg> 프로그램
<ggg> 설치하고 뜨긴뜨던데
<ggg> 프로그램 문제인가요?
<ggg> 그런데 이게 웃긴게 부팅하고 나면 뜨는문제라서 프로그램 실행하다가 뜨면은 모르겠는데
<ggg> signon-ui crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger:fatal();
<ggg> 이라고 타이틀에 되어있네요
<ggg> 어라 뒤에는 똑같은데 hud-service
<ggg> 도 오류 떳네요 ㅠ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<pcharley> 금요일이라 그런지 회사 업무가 좀 루즈하네요...
<pcharley> 그래서 짬짬히...DDTP나 하고있네요...^^
<lexlove> 저는 폭풍 청소를 했더니 벌써 오전의 반이 지나갔네요.^^
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> razGon_i7, 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 오늘은 조용합니다~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> DDTP 가 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 헐;;;;;;;;;
<lexlove_> lexlove 닉을 누가 쓴다는데요? mirc 오류일까요? lexlove는 누가 쓸만한 닉이 아닌데...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 점심먹고 올께요-
<lexlove_> 맛점하세요.^^
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 가끔 기존 접속 하던게 남아서 그런경우가 있습니다.
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 자주 기존 접속 하던게 남아서 그런경우가 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 피터님 맛점하세요~
<autowiz_> 맛다시 맛소금 점심 하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<pcharley> Debian Description Translation Project 이겁니다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.dcinside.com/view.php?id=hit&no=13340
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오아후인데 자꾸 오하우라고 써있는게 거슬리네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 관광객 입장에서 쓴 글이라 관광객의 시선에서 보이는 것들은 잘 썼네요
<lexlove_> 저도 읽고 왔어요. 바다가 참 예뻐요. 더 가보고 싶네요.^^
<autowiz_> 스팸 주먹밥 꼴깍 꼴깍
<autowiz_> 혹시 서니님이 그 장동건?
<samahui_tp>     '
<samahui_tp>  '
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove_> 출장갑니다~
<autowiz_> 잘다녀 오십시요~~
<autowiz_> 여유되면 농땡이도 좀 치시고 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 아... 농땡이....ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 어차피 오늘은 사무실에 혼자 있어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 혼자 계시면 편하기도 하고 심심하기도 하고 그러실려나요?
<lexlove_> 편하고 좋습니다. 혼자서 잘 놀아요.^^
<lex_phone> mirc가 더이상 안되네요.
<HolyKnight> 서니찡이
<HolyKnight> 하와이의 어디 산다고 하셨쥬?
<lex_phone> 호놀룰루??? 어디 사실까요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 호놀룰루 삽니다
<lex_phone> 맞군요. ㅎ
<lex_phone> 회사와 집이 가깝다고 하셔서 하와이대학교 위치를 검색해봤어요. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국의 "시"랑 비교하기에는 사이즈가 많이 작아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 호놀룰루 행정단위가 시 거든요
<lex_phone> 한국의 '시'크기도 다양하답니다. ㅎ
<lex_phone> 제가 사는 광양시도 작아요.
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 기분좋은 금요일입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 이번 주말은 집근처에서 올해 첫 중고 마켓이 열리는 날이라 기대가 큽니다. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=5&wr_id=45611774
<ircCloud^Seony> 뮤지컬 보러왔습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 마타하리
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 오 재밌게 보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 라즈베리에 블루투스 마이크 연결하기 어렵네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 역시 옥주현 노래 겁나 잘하는데, 상대배우는 노래 너무 못한다
<ircCloud^Seony> 저렇게 노래하는데 뮤지컬 배우를 할 수 있나 놀랍네
<ferendevelop> 그 정도로 못 하던가요? ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 노래 한 곡 부를 때마다 음정을 대체 몇 번이나 틀리는지 셀 수가 없다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 상대 배우가 송창의 라고하네
<autowiz_> 옥주현이야 잘하기로 유명한거같고
<autowiz_> 더블캐스팅이라고 하나요 이런경우
<autowiz_> 배우마다 느낌이 달라질정도가 되 버릴 수 있어서
<autowiz_> 위험하다랄까 걱정된다랄까 그렇습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 옥주현은 역시나 노래 겁나 잘합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 목소리가 쩌렁쩌렁한건 다 아는 사실이고, 목소리에 힘이 넘쳐요
<bluedusk> 자자 금요일인데 다들 퇴근하시죠
<ferendevelop> autowiz_, ircCloud^Seony : 저 SSL 인증 에러 원인 찾았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/zeitgeist-korea/story_b_9615066.html
<pchero_work> 오.. 기획기사 좋네요. :)
<HolyKnight> gㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter__> x1 carbon 왔습니다.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 너무 너무 좋네요.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 밤이 깊어가고 있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ipeter__: 오!! 축하드립니다!
<ipeter__> 짱좋아요..엉엉엉엉엉
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 레노버 짱깨패드라도 완전 사랑합니다.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 그 마음 이해합니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud_autowiz: 저번에 말했던 SSL 인증 문제 해결했어요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud_autowiz: 여기 공유기? 같은거 있는데 거기 방화벽 기능이 있는데 왠진 몰라도 거기서 차단하더라고요.
<ipeter__> 저 이만 잠들께요.
<ipeter__> 좋은 금요일 되세요.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ipeter__: 안녕히 주무세요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> feren 흐음 희안하구만
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: http://imgur.com/cJjDZWd
<ferendevelop> 근데 가만 생각해보니깐 IE는 왜 괜찮은지 모르겠네요.
<autowiz_> 패킷을 하나하나 분석해봐야 알겠지만서두
<autowiz_> 동작방식이나 뭔가가 다르다는 말이되겠지
<ferendevelop> 넹 일단 지금까지로서 알 수 있는건 SSL 웹 사이트에 접속하고 또 다른 SSL 사이트에 덥속하면 이렇게 에러가 발생합니다.
<ferendevelop> 일단 너무 궁금해서 사장님께 부탁해서 여기 있는 모든 네트워크 장비 접근 권한 얻었으니 열심히 알아 봐야죠ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 공부 열심히 하는구만 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 제가 궁금한게 생기면 못 참아요..
<ferendevelop> 거다 승부욕이 강한 편이라서ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 사실 저번에 말씀 하신 소설 책 아직도 찾아보고 있어요..
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 나도 이런거 하나 걸리면 쉽게 잊어버리질 못하는데
<autowiz_> 뭐 언젠가 생각이 날지도 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 100원 내기 할까요? 먼저 찾는 사람이.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=31&b=bullpen2&id=4801530&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 슬라이딩 하시는분도 계시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하십니까 좋은아침입니다.
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 어서오세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<ferendevelop> 밤새 컵라면 4개를 먹었더니 얼굴이 퉁퉁 부은 기분이네요.
<matthewkim> 결국 정식출시일까지 기다리지 못하고 16.04 설치했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 라면 .. 먹고싶네요 배고파요
<ferendevelop> 21일이 정식 출시네요.
<ferendevelop> 라면 드세요! CU 홍게 라면이라고 있는데 진짜 맛있습니다.
<matthewkim> 오 ㅋㅋ 라면 추천감사합니다 이따가 잠시 나가는길에 사먹어 보겠습니다!
<ferendevelop> 그 안에 작은 게살이 한 4개 있는데 진짜 입에서 살살 녹습니다.
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 진짜입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그래서 새벽에 4개나 먹은거죠ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 퇴근합니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipter_x1carbon> 안녕하세요?
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<ipter_x1carbon> 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> ipter_x1carbon: 오~ 별칭이 멋지시네요
<ipter_x1carbon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter_x1carbon> 진짜 좋으네요.
<ipter_x1carbon> 정말 후덜덜하게 좋습니다.
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ그 정돈가요? ㅎㅎ
<ipter_x1carbon> 네,
<ipter_x1carbon> 전 아주 맘에 드네요,
<ipter_x1carbon> +_+
<ferendevelop> 축하드립니다ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-09
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter: 자리에 계시면 메시지 주세요
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter_:
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> autowiz_:  hi~
<JasonJang> 안녕하세요 ~
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎ 올만이내요 ㅎ
<head_irccloud> 바빠서 못들어왔어요 ㅜㅠ
<dkj0208> 오랜만입니다. 저도요.. ㅜㅜ
<ipeter__> 오늘 날씨 참 좋으네요.
<ipeter__> 차분하니 말이죠.
<ipeter__> 이게 안개인지 미세 먼지의 뿌염때문인지 모르겠지만
<ipeter__> 그냥 그래도 이 회색이 좋네요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<dkj0208>  /exit
<dkj0208> \exit
<dkj0208> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> dtㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-10
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 지방 다녀왔습니다.
<JasonJang> 어쩐지 어제 아침 아얄씨 호출도 씹더라. ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 잘 다녀오셨?
<ipeter__> ??
<autowiz_> 할머니 제사 다녀왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 예에~
<JasonJang> autowiz_: 혹시
<autowiz_> 네??
<JasonJang> 오래된 놑북 , 네트워크로 fnqnsxn tjfcl tlfvownd, tlstpwha wlf tn dl
<JasonJang> 오래된 놑북 , 네트워크로 루분투 설치 실패중, 신세좀 지자고요. ㅎ
<JasonJang> 13일 들고 나가께요
<autowiz_> 네 가지고 오시지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 버젼은 어떤걸로다가?
<JasonJang> 당일 해결볼 껀 아니고.....일주일이면 충분하죠?
<JasonJang> 루분투 1404 ?
<autowiz_> 네 충분하죠 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그 날 봐여~
<autowiz_> 넵 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 저녁 맛있게 드셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz> 감자감자 하이이~
<autowiz> 나 실은 예전부터 쭈욱 좋아했었어
<autowiz> 감자 조림, 감자 튀김 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> PotatoGim: 혹시 목요일 모임에 오시나요?
<autowiz> 네 온다고 했습니다
<PotatoGim> 어유~ 참으로 오기 힘드신 걸음을 하셨는데 뵈어야지요...ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그렇군요 그러면 목록에 추가해드려야겠군요
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 커밍...
<PotatoGim> 목록이라 하심은... 살생부?!
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 그때는 반드시 키보드를 들고 가겠습니다...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 무리 하지 않아도 됨 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 오늘 평촌에 유시민 작가랑 진중권 교수가 와서 정치카페 하더라구요
<autowiz> 호오 .. 재미있엇겠네요
<PotatoGim> 유시민 작가 책이 몇개 있어서 사진 찍고 사인도 받아왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-03
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> http://mitem.gmarket.co.kr/Item?goodscode=863263735&GoodsSale=Y&service_id=elecdn
<drake_kr> Tn패널 제품이 있었는뎅...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 상쾌한 월요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 안냥하세요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 블더님도 잘 살아 계시지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 준이도 안녕~ ㅋㅋ 건강히 잘 있는감?
<jun__> autowiz 그럼요~ 몸뚱이 하나는 건강합니다~
<jun__> autowiz 탈출을 목표로 일 막 해치우고 있어요
<autowiz> 그래 얼른 탈출 해야지 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐 역시 능력자군요
<bluedusk> 일을 막 해치우다니..;
<jun__> bluedusk, 구글링 검색 및 소스 때려넣기 스킬을 시전중입니다;;;
<bluedusk> 헐 전 그런것도 못..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Joon_> 안녕하세요.
<Joon_> 초보 사용자 인사드립니다.
<Joon_> 혹시 우분투 터미널만 이용해서 Blender 네트워킹 랜더 팜 구축 해보신분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 말씀하신 게 뭔지 몰라서 도움드리기가 어렵겠네요
<Joon_> 아 .. 감사합니다 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녀항세요?
<autowiz> 오~ 감자 안뇽~~
<bluedusk> 오감자님 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 근데 여긴 오씨성을 가지신분들이 많네요..
<bluedusk> 오임수님, 오감자님..등등
<Work^Seony> 오감자 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오블루더스크니도 계시구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 존잘로님이 암데나 갔다가 오자를 붙이는군요
<bluedusk> 아 또 낚임
<autowiz> 저도 오~즈 인걸요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 거짓말하지 마세요 존잘로님인거 다 알거든요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony:  님 보기엔 어떠세요? 제 생각엔 좀만 방심하면 존잘로님이 절 낚으려는거 같아요
<autowiz> 오토위즈 -> 오즈 -> 오~ 즈 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 물타기 시전 중이시죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 필승 코리아~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 역시 어디서 못된것만 배워오신게 맞군요
<bluedusk> 이번 대선에 출마하세요 밀어드릴께요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 거의 물타기 스킬이
<autowiz> 제가 못땐건가요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 제가 봤을땐 못됬다기 보다는
<bluedusk> 뭐랄까
<autowiz> 그냥 나쁜건가요?
<bluedusk> 악의는 없는거 같지만 뭔가 사악한?
<bluedusk> 악의는 없는거 같지만 뭔가 악랄한?
<Work^Seony> 나쁘진 않지만 뭔가 못된?
<autowiz> 아닙니다 잘 못 됐습니다.
<autowiz> 악의가 있습니다~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Young_Ones_(film)
<autowiz> 이런 영화가 있었군요 . 로봇 개? 가 출연하는듯합니다.
<autowiz> 좀 안스럽지만 , 그 발로 차도 안쓰러지던 로봇개
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<bluedusk> 아이폰 7 + 128G 실버 색상 팝니다.
<bluedusk> 오늘아침에 리퍼 받은 따끈한...
<jun__> 혹시 아이폰 레드 사시려구요~?
<bluedusk> 이미 샀..
<bluedusk> 레드 + 128 G
<jun__> 아 그래서 기존꺼 처분하시는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 넹 사실래요?
<bluedusk> 지인 할증 해드림
<jun__> 하하;;; 저도 아이폰7 128G가 제타블랙? 제트블랙? 그거입니다;;
<autowiz> 아이폰 레드 , 왠지 아이언맨 (레드) 가 생각나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 가 -> 이
<ianychoi> drake_kr, http://www.icbanq.com/P005688196/?Ltype=S vs. http://compuzone.co.kr/product/product_detail.htm?ProductNo=394793&BigDivNo=13&MediumDivNo=1158&DivNo=2731
<ianychoi> 전 후자에 한 표인데.. 형님 생각은 어떠신지요?
<pchero_work> 우와! 라즈베리 파이용 터치네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 맘편히 디지털 액자 추천합니다. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 라즈베리파이 용 터치 스크린.. 저거 왼쪽 편을 보시면 색이 검정색으로 색이 안들어오는 부분이 있는데, 저거 은근히 신경쓰입니다.
<pchero_work> 원래 사용 불가한 부분이라서 어떻게 하지도 못해요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 방금 알았는데.. 윤하의 비밀번호 486 노래 있잖아요.
<pchero_work> 알고보니, SIP 에러코드 486 은 Busy Here 였네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 설마 그런거 알고 제목을 지은 걸까요..? -_-;;
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> ianychoi: 후자 이미샀음
<imsu`> 즐퇴 하소서~~^^
<ianychoi> drake_kr, ?? 이미 샀다구뇨??
<ianychoi> 구요? 4월 15일용? ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> .
<ianychoi> 점만 찍고 사라지셨다... :) ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 환절기 감기가 이제야 왔네요
<samahui_x> 약을 먹어도 먹어도 잠을 못자니 났지를 않는군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud>  안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 오랫만이네.  시험보느라 바빴나보군 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 시험 공부 하고 뭐 그랬네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 누나랑 벚꽃 놀이 가기로 했는데 비가 온다네요ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시험은 잘 본거 같고?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎㅎ 자랑인데 틀린게 없습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘하고 있네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 1년만에 학교 다니니 겁나 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엥 근데 1년 만이야/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 작년에는 일 했으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 1년이나 한거였구나
<Work^Seony> 난 방학 때 잠깐 한 걸로 생각했네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗 1년 동안 했었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거기 일은 평생 못 잊을 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐 앞으로 알바할 날들이 많은데
<Work^Seony> 근데 하긴 첫 알바일테니...
<Work^Seony> 나도 첫 알바할 때가 아직도 생각나긴 하네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 학교 앞 피시방 면접 갔다 왔는데 연락이 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알바해야 여행 갈 수 있는데 말이죠 호
<Work^Seony> 어디 여행 가고싶은데?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일본 가기로 했어요!
<Work^Seony> 일본 좋다고 하더라고
<samahui_TpC> 굿모닝
<samahui_TpC> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 젤다는 재밌게 하고 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 스위치 사고싶은데 미국에서는 현재 구할 수가 없는 수준이네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-05
<samahui_TpC> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 너무 재미있어서 문제네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<samahui_TpC> 시간이 없는데 짜투리 시간에 계속 붙잡고 있게되더라고요
<Work^Seony> 어서 빨리 물량이 풀려야할텐데
<samahui_TpC> 특히 화장실에서 ㅎㅎ;; 치질거리겠어요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 들고다닐 수 잇으니 정말 좋네요
<samahui_TpC> 전 잠시 회의 댕겨올께요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/620427317
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 갑자기 뭔 바람이 불었는지 시계가 사고싶은데, 돈 모으려면 한참 걸리겠군요..
<samahui_TpC> 땡기면 사는겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_TpC> 닌텐도 게임이 적어서 잘 안팔릴줄 알았는데 젤다 하나로 엄청나게 버는군요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 잘만들었다고 소문나서 그런지 사기 힘드네요
<samahui_TpC> 근데 나오는 몬스터가 좀 비슷비슷해서 오래 하다보면 질릴지도 모르겠어요. 팩의 한계인지 월드는 무지막지하게 넓은데... 나오는 몬스터가 좀 반복적이예요
<samahui_TpC> 유일한 단점
<samahui_TpC> 뭐 ... 전 아직 초반인지라... 그럴지도 모르고요
<samahui_TpC> 나중에가면 더 다른놈들도 나오겠죠...
<samahui_TpC> 그나저나 무기에 내구도를 줘놔서... 금방금방 부러지네요
<samahui_TpC> 특히 활같은 경우 오래 당기고 있다가 쏘면... 공격력이 쎄지는건지 몰라도... 금방 내구도 떨어져서 부러져 버리네요
<samahui_TpC> 무기 깨지는 임팩트를 참 멋지게 만들어놨네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TpC> 엘더스크롤보다 나은점은 전투시 손맛이 좀 더 좋아요
<samahui_TpC> 엘더스크롤은 좀 민밋하죠
<samahui_TpC> 아무튼 오픈월드 하나는 정말 잘만들었어요... 그래픽도 보기 좋고... 부수적으로 요리하는거나 말잡아서 길들이기 등도 재미있네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 밋밋만 하겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TpC> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 엘더스크롤은 게임 자체가 낡아서 좀 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 시리즈 최신작인 스카이림도 그냥 칼 휘드르고 상대 쓰러지고... 강한 공격인지 약한 공격인지 가늠이 안되죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  게다가 그 스카이림도 나온지 꽤 됐어요
<samahui_TpC> 그런면에서 젤다는 확실히 타격감도 좋고 블럭했을때 느낌이라던지 무기 떨어트리게 강하게 때렸을때의 느낌등 잘 살려놨네요
<samahui_TpC> 스카이림도 생각해보니 오래되었네요
<samahui_TpC> 이걸 다시 스위치로 나온다니... 과연...이라는 생각이 드네요
<samahui_TpC> 근데 솔직히 스위치는 제품 일찐 내놓은 느낌이예요... 게임이 너무 없어요
<samahui_TpC> 거기다 젤다도 솔직히  UII용 겸용이고
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> WII인가
<samahui_TpC> 아무튼
<Work^Seony> 나중에 나와봐야 마리오랑 몇가지 정도.
<samahui_TpC> 그것도 제품이 먼저 나오고 나중 발매죠
<samahui_TpC> 스카이림 스위치로 나오는건 얼마나 바꿔서 나올지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 일단 팔기만 하면 바로 사려구요
<samahui_TpC> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 정말 물건이 없기는 한가보군요
<samahui_TpC> 전 늦게 산건데도 운좋게 싸게 잘 구했네요
<Work^Seony> 네 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 젤다가 너무 재미있어서 다행이지... 젤다 재미없었으면... 바로 다시 팔았을듯해요
<samahui_TpC> 들고다니는 그립감도 좋고 다 좋은데... 게임 할게 없는 게임기만큼 안타까운건 없죠
<Work^Seony> 진짜 젤다 재밌다고 평들이 엄청나더라구요
<samahui_TpC> 게임벤치하는 사이트들 점수도 높더라고요
<Work^Seony> 네 전문가 리뷰에서 극찬했거든요
<samahui_TpC> 정말 잘만들기는 했어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 언어압박은 괜찮나요?  한글번역이 안되서 좀 아쉽더라구요
<samahui_TpC> 영문버전이 있으니까 할만해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 그러니까 영문판 괜찮아요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 왠만하면 영문판으로는 잘 안하려고 하거든요...
<samahui_TpC> 네 괜찮은거 같아요... 아직까지는
<samahui_TpC> 전 그래도 영문판은 잘되는데 일본어 판을 정말 못하겠어요
<samahui_TpC> 단어(특히 한자)는 많이 이해하는데 전체적으로 이해하려면 좀 힘든 실력인지라 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 일본어는로는 아예 안하구요
<samahui_TpC> 전 어릴적에 제2외국어 죄다 독일어만 들어서 일어를 몰랐었어요.... 파판5,6 하느라 독학했었죠
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그러셨군요... 옛날에 일본어를 게임 때문에 독학한 분들이 많았죠
<samahui_TpC> 드퀘히어로즈랑 엘더스크롤이식작 사면 올해 스위치 하고 싶었던 게임은 다하는걸로...
<Work^Seony> 저는 일단 구입부터 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 해외 직구하세요 ㅋ
<samahui_TpC> 십여만원 비싸지만 그만한 가치가 있는 게임과 게임기입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  나오면 사죠 뭐... 아마존에 금방 들어오겠죠
<samahui_TpC> 배송료에 관세하니 정말 딱 10만원 더 오버해서 산 기분이네요
<samahui_TpC> 라고
<samahui_TpC> 저처럼 부탁하지 않고 직접 구매한 직원이 말하네요
<samahui_TpC> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<samahui_TpC> 게임도 한국 정발이 아니라 좀 비싸게 샀어요
<samahui_TpC> 한국 정발을 과연 해줄것인지 ... 좀 걱정이네요
<Work^Seony> 네 한국에서는 정식발매를 안해줘서...
<samahui_TpC> 한국 닌텐도 뭔가 축소되는 분위기인지라...
<samahui_TpC> 뭐 ... 지역코드도 삭제되고 다 괜찮지만 이제 진정 한글판이라는건 구경 못할거 같아서 좀 신경쓰이네요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 저도 젤다 한글로 해볼 수 있나싶었는데 아쉽더라구요
<samahui_TpC> 이래놓고 한글판 따로 나오면... 그건 또 그거대로 좀 곤란하겠지만요
<samahui_TpC> 이미 한번 깬 오픈월드 게임 또하는것도 힘든데 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 오픈월드 두번하는거 쉽지않죠
<samahui_TpC> 생각해보니 ... 스카이림도 한번 하다가 거의 메인케 다깨가다 막혀서 그냥 돌아댕기다 접었던 기억이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 스카이림은 걍 재미자체가 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 폴아웃4는 아줒 매씨었어요
<Work^Seony> 아주 재밌었어요
<samahui_TpC> 폴아웃은... 시작하자마자 첫 핵폭탄 마을 핵폭탄 터트리는 재미로...
<samahui_TpC> 글고보니 최근에 한 오픈월드는 다 끝장을 못봤군요
<samahui_TpC> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TpC> 젤다도 그렇게 되지 않아야 할텐데... 큰일이네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 돈이 아까워서라도 일단 최대한 엔딩은 보려고 노력은 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_TpC> 정말 예전이면 노력해서라고 끝을 보는데... 요즘은 시간도 없고 이래저래 안되면 말게 되더군요
<samahui_TpC> 특히 오픈월드는 접었다가 다시 하면... 진행이 난해해져서...
<samahui_TpC> 그냥 하다 말게 되요
<Work^Seony> 질리게 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 이는 공부에 질리지 않아야 할텐데 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋ 아직은 열심히 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 아직은 열심히 한다니 다행입니다
<samahui_TpC> 맛점들 하세요~
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/620615200
<autowiz> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 오토찡~
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=54327705
<Feren^IRCCloud> Unix 표준 디렉토리가 읽는 법이 있었네요..?
<autowiz> 대부분 다들 알고 있지않나 하는 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> etc 는 사전 몇번 끄적여본사람들은 알거고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저만 몰랐는거군요 ㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그냥 이티씨.. 라고 읽었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 에(ㄱ)세테라 발음이 힘드니까 보통 그냥 '이티씨' 라고 읽지
<autowiz> etc = et cetera 라는 걸 모르는 사람도 종종 있긴 할꺼야 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> ...........(몰라서 찔림)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 생각도 못했네요..ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk>  -_-;
<bluedusk> 그렇다고  etc 를 플네임 부르는사람은 못봤는데요
<drake_kr> Ieee1394나 i2c같은거
<drake_kr> 다들 "아이이이이일삼구사"랑 "아이투씨"라고 많이들 읽지 않나요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 저번 정모(?) 때 제가 알고 있는 발음이랑 다른 경우가 많아서 솔직히 좀 놀랬어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그놈이 지놈이 되고.. 뭐.. 몇 개 있었는데 기억이 안 나네요
<drake_kr> 전에 제가 "아이트리플이서틴나인티포"하고 "아이스퀘어씨"라고 읽으니 이상하게 보는 사람 몇 있었어요
<drake_kr> Gnome은 부르는 방법이 많죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 게놈 지놈 그놈
<bluedusk> 그놈이나 저놈이나 그놈이 그놈임
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 게놈은 아니군요 ㅡ.ㅡ..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 빈고
<autowiz> 나도 etc. 가 약어이고 원래 단어? 숙어? 가 따로 있다는지 알게된건 얼마 안되서 찔림 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대충삽시다 한국인 98프로는 다 이티씨라고 불름
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한국인 98%는 etc를 모르지 않을까요..
<drake_kr> 리눅스 아는 사람중에도 90프로 넘게 다 이티씨라고 부를듯 합니다
<drake_kr> 근데 웬지
<drake_kr> 미국사람도 이티씨라고 할거 같다
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uaRquiXbps
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 이 분은 etc라고 읽는군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 배시 만든분 돌아가셨나요
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Fox_(computer_programmer)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직 살아 계십니다.
<drake_kr> 웬지 그분도 이티씨라고 하실것 같은...
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 chaotic을 "차오틱"이라고 발음하는 미국사람들 꽤 있는데 저렇게 발음하면 한국에서는 비웃죠
<drake_kr> 미국인보다 영어 잘하는 코리안임
<samahui_TpC> 주변인 거의다 etc는 이티씨
<samahui_TpC> 심지어 미국사람도 etc ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TpC> ieee1394는 배울때 아이트리플이1394라 배워서 그리부르죠
<samahui_TpC> 원래 자신의 언어 아닌 사람이 더 발음등 주의하게 되죠
<samahui_TpC> 우리가 영어 발음 주의하듯이 외국인이 한글 배울때도 발음 잘하려고 주의하죠... 정작 한국사람들은 줄임말로 많이 쓰거나 귀여운척 혀짧은 소리내는 여성분들도 많은지라... 한글발음도 안좋아요
<autowiz> 혀짧은소리 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 한국은 영어에 대해 너무 심한거 같애요
<drake_kr> 반기문 연설 보고 영어 못한다 생각하는 사람은 한국인뿐...
<samahui_TpC> 중국도 심하던데요
<samahui_TpC> 일본이 영어권 아닌데 가장 후한듯...지들식 발음을 꾸역꾸역 해대는거 보믄
<samahui_TpC> 하긴 한국은 영화보면서 번역보는 입장이면서도 번역 잘못했다 뭐했다 말들이 많죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 마국에서도 et cetera라고는 잘 안읽습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 귀찮아서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 컴쟁이들끼리는 걍 이티씨 하면 다들 알아먹으니깐...
<ircCloud^Seony> 컴퓨터 이외 분야는 제대로 읽어야 알아먹긴 하겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 저 클리앙에 글 올리신 분은 좀 심하긴 했네요.  영어랑 관계없이 bin lib usr 정도는 이 다렉토리들이 뭐하는 건지만 알아도 쉽게 알 수 있는건게...
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/620541485
<pchero_work> http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0TcIB&articleno=4&_bloghome_menu=recenttext
<pchero_work> 재밌네요.
<HolyKnight> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2017/04/04/story_n_15798264.html
<pchero_work> 저도 저 글은 봤는데.. 글로만 봐서는 그닥..
<pchero_work> strcpy() 가 보안성이 떨어지긴 하지만.. 저 글만 봐서는 마치 절대로 써서는 안되는 것 처럼 보여지는데..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<pchero_work> 사용하긴 하거든요. -_-;
<HolyKnight> 아... 글쿤유.
<pchero_work> strdup() 가 훨 좋긴하지만...
<pchero_work> 그리고 strncpy() 가 있긴하지만
<pchero_work> 그래도.. 잘만쓰면 괜찮은 함수인데.. 괜히 딴죽 같기도 하고
<pchero_work> 그것보다 훨씬 더 중요한 이야기를 했을 것 같은데.. 아마도 글 쓴 사람의 필력에 문제가 있다고 생각이 되요.
<pchero_work> 문제가 있긴 있을 것 같은데.. 좀 더 깊숙히 봐야 할 것 같아요.
<HolyKnight> 아...
<PotatoGim> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?i=strcpy
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-06
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 하요
<drake_kr> 입타임나스.. 결국 해체했네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제자 여의도 입니다ㅎㅎ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YrvhDNlL/IMG_0209.JPG
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: NAS는 왜요?
<drake_kr> 자꾸 터져서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 터진다는게 여기선 무슨 뜻인가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 시스템이 자꾸 죽는다는건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 신경질나서 lp 데탑 구매했어요
<Work^Seony> http://dogdrip.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=drip&wr_id=277751
<Work^Seony> 손석희 안철수 인터뷰 전문이라는데, 이거 보는 내내 뭔소린가 이해가 잘 안됐는데 리플 다신 분이 아주 제대로 요약했네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 치킨요?
<drake_kr> 사실 안철수는 간을 보는게 아니라 말할때 필터가 있어서 금방 말이 안나오는것뿐일텐데..
<Work^Seony> 네 치킨요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 그 필터 알고리즘은 듣는 사람 입장에서는 이해가 안가니, 저 치킨 비유가 아주 제대로 와닿아서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 특히 존내 공식적인 자리에서 너무 말조심하는 경향은 있나봐요
<Work^Seony> 원래도 막말하고 그런 분은 아니라서 그런게 아닌가 싶어요
<drake_kr> 내향적 ceo가 좀 그런 경향이 있어요
<drake_kr> 그리고 뭐 인철수야 워낙 의사결정이 느리기도 하고..
<drake_kr> (그래도 시발 주댕이만 산놈들보딘 훨나은디)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 젠투나 깔아볼까
<drake_kr> Netbsd vs gentoo ?
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 아 형님 그 전자액자는 잘 나오나요? 라즈베리파이 이미지 수정없이? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hrCy3kHi/IMG_0362.JPG
<drake_kr> 1280x800
<ianychoi> 오오 라즈베리에 연결해서 잘 나오나 보면..
<ianychoi> 몇 개 더 살까하구요
<drake_kr> 잘나와
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9mEmdidQ/IMG_0256.PNG
<Seony> 여태 시에라로 업그레이드도 안하고 엘캐피탄을 쓰고있었군요...
<Seony> 게임하느라 컴퓨터 켤 시간이 없었던듯..
<autowiz> 게임 불감증은 휙~ 날아가버리셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 언틸던....................
<pchero_work> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stemtera/stemtera-breadboard-arduino-compatible-built-in-br
<pchero_work> 멋지네요. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cm_mbike&wr_id=59300
<PotatoGim> 여기에 익숙한 링크가...
<lexlove> 그러네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ 일이 밀려서 야근하고 있는데 회사 프로그램이 일할만 하면 먹통이되네요. 흠;;;
<drake_kr> 야근쟁이
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 블로그군요 ㅋ
<ianychoi> 정말 이민에 대한 고민은.. 다들 많은 게군요... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-07
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 금요일이라서 그런가요? 조용하네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요~~ 겁나 오랜만입니다!'
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud, 서울생활은 어때요?
<lexlove> 회사 이직후 바쁘게 지내고 있어요. 어제도 야근했답니다.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 할만해요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 유학생활이겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 항상 칼퇴의 상징 렉스님께서..
<lexlove> 이번주 내내 야근이에요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 칼퇴의 상징 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 1년 반이 길었군요. 그전엔 매일 야근했어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 새로 옮긴 곳은 회사 자체 시스템이 구축되어 있는데 수강생들의 일지를 매일 적어야해요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조금 있다 10시에 항공권 예매해야하는데 할 수 있을지 모르겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호.. 바쁘시겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 그런데 수강생명단을 다른 팀에서 제 앞으로 넣어주셔야하더군요. 그 작업부터 늦어져서 일이 밀려있어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 어디 가셔요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일본이요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 와~ 저도 올해 연말이나 내년 초 쯤 계획하고 있어요.
<lexlove> 계획대로 될런지...ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 이번 여름 방학에 갈려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 원래 계획이랑 완전히 바껴서 좀 아쉽네요..
<lexlove> 어느 지역으로 가셔요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 차 엔진오일 갈아야되서 하루 휴가냈는데, 평일 낮에 돌아댕기니까 사람도 없고 좋네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 렉스님 이직한곳에서는 어떤일 하시나요?
<bluedusk> 저 이직한 곳에서
<bluedusk> 숨만 쉬고 있어요!!
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 저에게도 관심좀
<bluedusk> 아니 관심종자에게 관심좀 주셔야..
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 홋카이도로 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 나고야로 갈랬는데 캔슬됬네요.
<autowiz> 블더님 식사는 잘 하셨어요?
<bluedusk> 저 밥먹고 살찌고 있어요
<drake_kr> 호까이도!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 제주 항공에서 얼리버드로 티켓 겁나 싸게 판다고 했는데 예매 실패했네요..
<lexlove> 실패하셨군요..
<lexlove> autowiz, 광양시장애인종합복지관에 정보화강사로 일하고 있어ㅛ
<lexlove> 요
<autowiz> 정보화 강사~ 오~~ 역시 컴 고수님~
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/622207815
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋ 재밌네요. ㅎㅎ
<onito> ..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-08
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@jinkieun/20
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> Hi
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요오
<HolyKnight> gdd
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요+
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-09
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@sungmykim/3
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bino> 안녕하세요
<bino> 아무도 없으신가
<bino> 저 질문이 있는데
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 안녕하세요.
<bino> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  주제 글을 읽어 보시면 알겠지만, 질문을 위한 질문"은 거의 금기 입니다.
<bino> 아하 ...
<bino> 넵
<jason_KR> 걍 다짜고짜 질문하면 되고, 혹 답을 아는 분이 이 창을 마칩보고 있으면 답 주실 껍니다. ^^
<bino> 아하 제가 규칙을 한번 읽어봤어야 했는데
<bino> 감사합니다
<bino> CentOSf랑 달리 ubuntu는 /etc/login.defs에서 PASS_MIN_LEN을 설정하는게 아니라 /etc/pam.d/common-password에서 설정하는걸로 알고있는데 어떻게 설정하는지를 모르겠습니다. 어떻게 해야할까요 ?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-03
<bridgebot3> <draco> https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_16.04&p=password 여기 6번 보시면...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 오토위즈님은 봇인가요?
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 어닌다
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 아닌가
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> @ddolddoly IRC쪽 사람이에요
<autowiz> 사람 맞습니다 맞구요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 엄밀히 말해 봇이죠 input을 irc에서 받고 슬랙으로 output보내는…
<razGon_BGNR> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<razGon_BGNR> 옙!
<imsu> 안녕하세요 간만입니다용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 이야~ 임수다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-04
<razGon_BGNR> 모닝요.
<razGon_BGNR> 제주는 날씨 화창합니다.
<razGon_BGNR> 제주는 3월말-5월초부터 고사리철입니다.
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 하이여
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_BGNR> 제주산 고사리가 굉장히 맛있고 서울백화점에서는 상품이지만 한소쿠리에 만원에 판매될정도로 비싸서 다들 나갑니다.
<razGon_BGNR> 우스겟 소리지만 고사리 관광상품도 나올수 있겟다라고도 합니다.ㅎ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 고사리 초콜릿 나오지 않을까요…. 읍
<autowiz> 감자감자~ c / c++ 프로그램 에서 mutex lock 개수가 많아지면 문제가 생길 수 있나? 50개 안쪽이긴 한데
<Work^Seony> 미국도 고사리가 유명한 동네가 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 시애틀 고사리라고 ㅋㅋ 근데 진짜로 시애틀 고사리가 유명합니다.
<Work^Seony> 원래 미국애들 고사리 안먹었는데, 시애틀 사는 한국 아줌마들이 시애틀 동네 야산에서 고사리만 캐니까 저게 뭔가하고 관심가져서 널리 먹게됐다는 썰...
<bridgebot3> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 뉴질랜드 갔을땐 고사리로 울타리도 만들던데…
<bridgebot3> <draco> 미국에서 산에서 나물 못캐게 금지 되어 있는 경우가 많은데, 한국사람들이 고사리 널려 있으니까 캐다가 잡히는 경우가 종종 있다고 어느 게시판에서 본듯요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 전복 같은것도 보호종 있는데 캤다가 체포....
<bridgebot3> <draco> 방금 저한테...회사에 알약 백신 도입하라고 제안 전화가 왔는데...
<bridgebot3> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 리눅스용 만들어 달라고 하시거나 윈도우즈 OS 를 사다랄고 하셨겟군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 백신사면 윈도우즈 끼워드림 이런거 해도 , 싫어하실듯 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 서버용 솔루션이 있다고 주장하는데....아마 윈도우 서버겠죠?
<autowiz_> 알약도 있는지는 모르겠는데 이런것들이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 설치는 리눅스 메읾서버나 파일서버에 하고
<autowiz_> 검사는 그 서버에 저장되어 있는 파일들을 검사합니다
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 용 바이러스들의 전파나 전달을 줄일 수 있는 방법으로 쓰입니다. 리눅스용 악성 ELF 툴도 잡아낼껍니다. ( 이건 윈도우즈 버젼에서도 파일만 있으니 되긴 하더라구요)
<imsu> autowiz_: "오" 가 "이"로 바뀌는 현상? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 구 -> 오 -> 이
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오랜만에 임수님 오셨음~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 갑자기 생각나서 들려보았나이다~~
<imsu> 리붓~~~~
<jason_KR> hi~ imsu. just only greeting ^^
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 오오 임수!!!
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 앗 jang jason님
<bridgebot3> <douksini> 저, 궁금한게 우분투는 apt-get으로 프로그램 설치하는데 CentOS는 yum 이란녀석을 쓰더라구여. 왜 그런가요?
<imsu> 저기 로봇은 누구죵?zzz
<jason_KR> 슬랙 과 아얄씨를 중계하는 뿌랏지 봍  ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jason_KR: 앗 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jason_KR: 저걸 근데 왜 쓰는거에요?
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ  슬랙은 쓰는데, 아얄씨를 못쓰는 사람과 또 그 반대인 사람들간의 소통
<imsu> 아~~ 그럼 메세지를 상대에다가  서로 전달하는 뭐 그런 봇인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 네
<jason_KR> 그쵸, 봍 이름에도 브릿지 봍 이라고 써 있구만. ㅋ
<jason_KR> 그래, 임수님 잘 지내죠?
<imsu`> jason_KR: 저야 뭐 숨 잘쉬고 잇어유 ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> ^^
<imsu`> emacs 꼴아가지고는 자꾸 딴 이름으로 재접속하네.. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 이맥스가ㅜ왜 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 누가 erc 좀 잘 만들어줬으면... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 슬랙의 똘또리'님이 임수'님 같은 냄새가 난다?
<imsu`> 똘또리 님이 누구죠?
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 어휴~ 콱! ㅋ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu`> 누군지 진짜 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 임수 왔다갔었군
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-05
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> ahoops님 잘 지내죠? 날씨 어때요?
<ahoops> 날씨는 좋아요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 놀기엔 참 좋은 날씨네요. 오전에 고기잡을라구 그물치고 왔는데 헛탕였네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 집나온지 한달좀 넘은것같은데, 설마설마했더니만;; 반년동안 보라카이 폐쇄를 하다니~ 이런 미x놈들 ㅠ
<ahoops> 수습좀 하러 복귀해야할듯하네요.
<autowiz> 여간 큰일이 아니네요 6개월 폐쇄 라니 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<jason_KR> 뉴스에서 본 듯, 자연환경 자연회복 기간을 주는 = 휴식년 제도 비슷한?
<ahoops> 그래도 저는 치명적이진 않은데 외국인 관광객에 의존적인 비지니스는 치명적이에요;
<ahoops> 자연회복은 아니구요..그냥 상하수도라도 정비하고 습지나 녹지대에 퍼밋없는 건물들 걷어내자~~ 이런 취지에요.
<ahoops> 한국분들중에는 피난?가시는분들 많네요;
<jason_KR> 자연정화가 아니고 강제 조치 차원이군요?!!   한국인이 어디로 피난? 보라카이'에서 돈 벌이 되는 곳으로요?
<ahoops> 네. 다른지역으로요.
<ahoops> 예를 들자면 보홀이나 세부, 팔라완같은곳들이요.
<jason_KR> 예에~ 지난 주 뉴스'에는....금년 여름이후 조치예정인가 본데....뭐 비율빈 정부에서 잘 알아서 하겠죠!!
<ahoops> 반년간 새로운건물 퍼밋도 안나오는데; 대형카지노는 허락해주고 중구난방에요.
<jason_KR> 예,
<jason_KR> 아훕스님은 비율빈'이라고 해도 알아 듣죠?
<ahoops> 아뇨 뭐에요;
<jason_KR> 헐~ 설마~ ㅋㅋㅋ 몰랐군요?
<ahoops> 넹 ㅠ
<jason_KR> 한글 필리핀을 한국에서 한문으로 쓸 때, 비율빈'으로 써요.
<ahoops> 허..
<jason_KR> 저 필리핀 공항 도착해서 깜놀한 적이 있는데...(제가 무식해서)
<ahoops> 음역?이군요 ㅋ
<jason_KR> phillipin(o)라고 안쓰고 Fillipino 라고 써서...왜 F 지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 예, 음역, 음차    죠.
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 어차피 카지노 들어오면 마약이랑 총질땜에 보라카이에서는 더는 안살구 싶구요 옆섬으로 이사갈려구요..
<ahoops> 옆동네 사람들이랑 좀 친해져볼라구 휴가차? 한달좀 넘게 여기에서 살고 있네요.
<jason_KR> 예에~ ^^
<jason_KR> 그 섬 이름은?
<jason_KR> 말레이? 산호세? 산타페?
<ahoops> 파나이요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 그냥 보라카이 옆섬이에요. 메인섬이요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 예 Panay ^^
<ahoops> 반년동안 강제로 건물철거하면서 현지인들이랑 쌈도 많이 날텐데 아마 총질도 많이 할것같아서요.
<ahoops> 한 반년은 밖에 있으면서 종종 보라카이는 들락달락 할라구요.
<ahoops> 보라카이 집이 딱 경계선이네요. 옆집부터 20개 건물 허문다고 15일이내로 다 떠나라고 공문 받았다고 하더라구요 ㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 습지인데 왜 건물지였냐면서 환경청에서 다 밀어버린다구하네요;;
<autowiz> 어마무시 하네요 정말 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 살벌하죠;;? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 지금 대통령부터...
<jason_KR> 마약하면 사형이야" 라고...
<bridgebot3> <fmowl> 근데 아들이었나? 자기 친인척이 연루되지 않았나요?
<ahoops> 30년전에 건물지어서 퍼밋이랑 다 있어도 습지였어 밀어야된다~~ 다나가~~ 완전 복불복이죠;;
<ahoops> 아들이에요.
<ahoops> 한참이슈였는데 그거 물타기할려구 보라카이 이슈를 만들었다고 하는 사람들도 많죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 정치가 썩으니 잘돌아갈리가 없는 나라;;; 한국이 좋아요 ㅠ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 한국도 얼마 전까진...
<ahoops> 중국계 대형카지노가 6000억 투자할테니 산 밀어서 허가해주면서 땅이 부족하니 현지인들 내 쫓겨내고 반년문닫아서 피해액이 최소 2조에요;;
<ahoops> 그냥 이건 무능하다고할수밖에 ;;;
<ahoops> 한국은 이제 어르신들께는 죄송하지만 세대교체가 되어가자나요? 더 나아질거라구 봐요;
<ahoops> 상하수도 해결하고 도로 넓히고 할려면 돈이 필요한데 지방정부 예산으로 충당안되니 중앙정부에서 예산 끌어올려구 아예 계엄령까지 고려하고있다고 하더라구요.
<ahoops> 카지노업체로부터 엄청난 뒷돈을 받지 않고서야 저렇게 못밀어부치죠;;
<jason_KR> 어르신'이란? 저를 말하심? 콱! ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<jason_KR> 점점 좋아져야죠~ 당근!
<ahoops> 살기에는 한국이 좋아요 +_+
<ahoops> 와이프랑 살면서 한번도 처가쪽에 부탁한적없는데 이번엔 헬프쳤네요.
<ahoops> 가게좀 봐달라구요;; 와이프도 꽂혀서 농사지을라구 하는데 가게를 못떠나서리;
<ubuntukor> 안녕하세요.
<ubuntukor> 한가지 질문드리려하는데요. 혹시 제가 우분투 깔아놓은 디스크가 sda, 인지, sdb인지 어떻게 알 수 있을까요? ^^;;;
<ubuntukor> 아 df / -h 로 확인가능하네요. 꼭 구글링하면 잘 못찾다가...질문하고나면 바로 찾아지네요 ㅠ 죄송합니다.
<bridgebot3> <kimsg1984> 혹시 추천해주실만한 로그 분석 환경이 있을까요? 그레이로그같은거요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-06
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 좋은 아침입니다
<lexlove> 좋은 아침이네요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 제가 오랜만에 왔지요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 다들 IRC인데도 빠르시네요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> irc인데 빠르다는건 무슨 의미인가요?
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 폰으로 IRC하시는 건가요? 예전엔 pc로만해서 .. 답장이 늦었달까요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터로 하는데요
<lexlove> pc입니다
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 아아 알림을 바로 뜨게 해두셨나봐요
<lexlove> 화면아래에 배치해뒀어요.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 예전엔 알림 켜두면 일을 못할 정도로 활발하던 시절도 있었지요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 한줄 보이게~~
<Work^Seony> 저는 그냥 아예 한쪽 화면에 채팅하는 프로그램들만 띄워놨어요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 오토위즈 ㅅㄱㅈ형이신가요??
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 아이디가 생각이 안나네요
<lexlove> autowiz, 안녕하세요^^
<autowiz> 네 초성을 보니 맞는거 같습니다
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 제 친구중에도 ㅅㄱㅈ라는놈이 있어서 순간 엥? 했네욬ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> lex love: 반갑습니다, 오랜만! ^^
<jason_KR> ddolddol님은 누군지 신분을 밝히시랏! ㅋ
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 렉스 럽 님은 누구셨죠??
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 저는
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 임덕규 입니다!
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 저에요 저
<jason_KR> 푸하하하하  하하하
<jason_KR> 반가워요~
<autowiz> 덕규구만~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 렉스님은... 요즘말로 하면 아얄씨 고인물이시죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> 똘이대마왕
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 제가요?
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 맞습니다
<lexlove> jason_KR, 안녕하세요. 오랜만이에요
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨에서 처음 뵌게 2000년대 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 2000년이었나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 2000년이라기보단, 2000년대 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여튼 2000년대 초반이었지요
<Work^Seony> 언제인지 정확히 기억할 수 없어서..
<lexlove> 그러게요. 2002년? 2003년?
<Work^Seony> 제 네이버블로그에 있는 젠투리눅스 스샷에 보면, 2004년도에 찍힌 스샷에도 계시거든요
<lexlove> 2004년에 첫 홈페이지를 개설하였고 그때 댓글 남겨주셨으니 2004년전이네요.^^
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> lex 님이 블로그를 해킹 하셨다~ 두둥 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 블로그를 해킹할 수 있을 정도의 실력이면 좋겠습니다. (주륵)
<autowiz> 이렇게 연막을 치시고 다니신다는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 와 2004년이면 제가 5살때…
<lexlove> 그렇군요. 세월이 참 빠르네요.
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 그러게요 벌써 2018년도니…
<lexlove> 쓰디쓴 커피가 생각나네요
<Work^Seony> 커피 말씀하시니 커피 땡기네요
<lexlove> 저는 또다시 끊었아요. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 스타벅스 가서 커피나 한 잔 사갖구와야겠네요...
<lexlove> 스타벅스 자몽티 먹고 싶은데 회사 근처에 스벅이 없어요. 참 다행이네요. 맨날 사마실 각이라서요.
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 저 인턴간 회사 가는길목에 스타벅스가 떡하니 있어서 맨날 들렀죠…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여긴 갈데가 스타벅스 밖에 없어서...
<lexlove> 사오셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 스타벅스가 된장남 된장녀의 상징이라던데, 미국에서는 갈데가 스타벅스 밖에 없어서요... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 잠시 직원이랑 얘기 좀 했어요
<Work^Seony> 2시간 있으면 퇴근이라 걍 참을까 생각 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 저는 1) 볶은 원두 사다가 2) 믹서에 갈아서 3) 추출기로 내려 먹는데...물론 사무실에서요.
<jason_KR> 위 3)은 고압 추출기여요.
<lexlove> 스타벅스는 어떻게 시켜야할 지 몰라서 잘 안갔는데 최근 회사동료 한 분과 스타벅스 모임을 가졌고 지속하기로 했어요~
<Work^Seony> 커피 내리실 때마다 사무실에 향이 가득하겠네요
<jason_KR> 다들 좋아라 하죠.
<jason_KR> 대용량 준비할 때는 고압추출기 못쓰고 걍 드립+필터 방식...
<jason_KR> 참, 제 주변에 더치 드립"방식으로 추출해서 드시는 분 있는데....더 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 커피가 워낙 흔하다보니 그냥 다 저렴한 기계로 내려요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 저도 같은 말씀
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 내려도 맛있다보니 걍 다들 그렇게 먹는 편이죠
<jason_KR> 맞는 말씀.
<jason_KR> 아주 비싼 업소용 커피 머신 불필요해요.
<Work^Seony> 저희도 예전에 고압으로 내리는거 사서 써보긴 했는데, 결론은 뭐 걍 귀찮더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 청소도 은근 좀 귀찮고 그럴거 같던데요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 은근 춥네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여긴 오늘 엄청 덥네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 비가 올려고 그런지 습하고 푹푹 찌고...
<Work^Seony> 현재 18.04 베타 버전 설치해서 쭉 쓰다가 정식 출시일 되면, 그냥 업데이트만 하면 바로 정식버전 적용되는 건가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-07
<jason_KR> 새삼? 당연한 말씀을 하신다? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 베타를 한 번도 써본 적이 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아~ 예 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> 5월 26일에 예정된 멜팅콘 2018 및 6월 23일에 예정된 대전지역 Ubuntu Fest 연사 모집을 받고 있습니다. 자세한 사항은 포럼 공지를 참고해 주세요. https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29916
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-08
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot4> <draco> 18.04 베타 버전 써보신 분들 어떤가요
<jason_KR> 저는 pass
<twinsenx> 저두 pass / 18.04 알파 버전 라이브모드 10분간만 써봐서... 웨이랜드로 뜨길 은근히 기대했는데 xorg만 되더군요. 제 주변 pc가 다 고만고만해서 그렇겠지만
<twinsenx> 먹을 수 있는 시애틀 http://edibleseattle.com/korean-style-gosari/ #고사리
<goldking> hi
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^chrome>  안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 4월달 첫인사 드립니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬os 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 깐돌이 아침에 한마리 설사 약 먹이고 왔어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 4월이 되니 모짜리 품앗이 일정이 여기저기 막 잡히네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 14일엔 오곡1리 동기삼촌네
<soyeomul^chrome> 그리고 대성아빠네
<soyeomul^chrome> 그리고 전 농장에 어미소들 위치를 좀 재배치 하고 구제역 일제접종 하고
<soyeomul^chrome> 시간 날때 서울 딸래미들 좀 보러 가고,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> 어젠 이종사촌의 사촌 여동생 결혼식 포항에 댕겨왔네요 시골선 이바지간다~ 라고 표현하더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 어저껜 동네 후배 피로연. 동네후배도 4월 초순경에 결혼식하고요
<soyeomul^chrome> AWS SES 3월달 사용료 나왔씁니다...
<soyeomul^chrome> 미화 0.01달라
<soyeomul^chrome> 미국 동부 (버지니아 북부) 지구에  발신전용  smtp  를 좀 썼더니... 0.01 달라 청구되었네요;;;
<soyeomul^chrome> 엇 뽀빠이님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul^chrome> 0.01 달라면 우리돈으로 대략 18원.
<soyeomul^chrome> 76통의 메일을 보냄에 0.01 달라면...
<soyeomul^chrome> 광고메일 뿌리는 분들 정말 아마존에 큰 고객이라는 생각 문득 드네요
<soyeomul^chrome> 760통이면 0.1달라. 7600통이면 1달라.
<popeye92> soyeomul^chrome님, 오랜만입니다.
<soyeomul^chrome> 엇
<soyeomul^chrome> 뽀빠이님 꾸벅,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> 네넨^^
<soyeomul^chrome> 잠깐 메일 확인하느라 늦게 밨어요 재송;;;
<soyeomul^chrome> 다들 점심 드셨는지요
<soyeomul^chrome> 전 이제 점심 먹고 온천 들어갔다가 깐돌이 설사약 사러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^chrome> 모두들 존 하루 되세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-02
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침 소여물 주고 저도 아침묵고 온천에 왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 좋은 아침입니다^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제일입니다 오후에 우사에 갔는데 농장을 지키는 고양이 세마리중 한마리가 길가에서 노숙을 하길래..
<soyeomul^bionic> 추워보여서 볏짚을 위에다 덮어주었더니...
<soyeomul^bionic> 고양이가 도망가더이다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 송아지들은 볏짚 좋아하는데.. 고양이는 안그런가보더라구여
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 그 고양이들 덕분에 농장에 쥐들이 사라졌어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 고마운 고양이들,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 또 하나 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 ip_info.py 를 실행하여 send.py 를 통해서 저에게 알림메일이 오게끔 크론 설정을 했더랬어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 콤푸타 엔진 우분투가 UTC 를 쓰길래..
<soyeomul^bionic> 스마트폰으로 영국 런던 시각 확인후에 크론탭 설정하고서 기다렸는데..
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 시각이 되어서 메일이 안와서 한참을 봤어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 모가 잘못되었지 하고요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한참 후에 한시간 더 지나서 갑자기 메일이 와서...
<soyeomul^bionic> 스마트폰 영국 런던 시각을 보니..
<soyeomul^bionic> 영국 런던은 우리와 8시간차이더러구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 원인 분석 끝나서 크론탭 설정 다시 했지요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제의 웃프닝이었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 영국도 섬머 타임인가... 왜 시간이 한시간이나 유격이 생길까요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/0f3e5321a517714de7f9069ccd75e82773836bf6/bionic190316003/soyeomul-bionic190316003.crontab
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 뽀빠이님 어소세여~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제의 웃프닝 크론탭 올렸습니다. 저거 돌아갑니다 진짜로 돌아가요 메일이 날라오더라구요 신기방기~
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 콤푸타 엔진에서 크론이 막 돌아가는게 지금 생각해도 미치도록 신기합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피 한잔요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제 갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-03
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 활기찬 아침입니다^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피 한잔~ 슈우우웅~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 카이슈님 어소세여~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어
<soyeomul^bionic> 뽀빠이님 어소세요!
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 온천에 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 슬랙봇이 보이질 않네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 콤푸타 엔진에서 맹근 우분투 18.04
<soyeomul^bionic> 기계 유형을 드디어 가장 싼거 "항상 무료" 판인... t1-micro 로 바꾸었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 명령어를 실행하니 인스턴스가 구동중이라서 안됩니다라고 경고문 뜨길래...
<soyeomul^bionic> 인스턴스 정지시키는 명령문 한번 때리고 나서 1분후에 다시 시도했었어여
<soyeomul^bionic> 그러니깐 되더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 초초초초초소형인 t1-micro 로 운영중입니다 우분투 18.04
<soyeomul^bionic> 저거 바꾸고 인스턴스 다시 기동시켰어요 그리고 구글 클라우드 홈피 현황판 가서 보니깐 제꺼 vm 이 ti-micro 로 바뀌어 있더라구요 그리고 postfix 메일서버도 그대로 살아있고요
<soyeomul^bionic> 맘에 들었습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 음...
<soyeomul^bionic> 파일명 정할때요 "_" 또는 "-" 둘 중에 어느걸 더 많이 쓰나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> asdf-ls.py
<soyeomul^bionic> asdf_ls.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 예를 들면 위처럼요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 둘 중 어느 유형을 더 많이 쓰는지 궁금하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 막 하다보니깐 두개가 짬뽕이 되어서 어지러워져서 이젠 통일하려합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 짬뽕 하니깐 짜장면이 왜 땡기는지...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 이만 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<HolyKnight> 본녀 오늘 결혼하네요
<HolyKnight> 본가에서 큰일 보다가 기분이 괜히 센치해져서 여기저기 소식 남겨봅니다 ㅠ 휴....
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-06
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 하루요
<soyeomul^bionic> ~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-07
<Seony> o7
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<groudon_>   안녕하세요
<Seony> 외국이신가보네요
<groudon_> 그래요.
<groudon_> 외국에서살기힙들어요
<Seony> 저도 외국인데... 저는 살만해요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-30
<ianychoi> 후우 벌써 3월 마지막 날이네요 (한국 기준). 참 2020년에는 여러 일들이 있는 거 같습니다.. 월말+분기 마무리 모두 팟팅입니다!
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-31
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?   집들이 언제 하실?  쫑파티 잘 했어요?
<jason_KR> iany choi: 말씀 고맙습니다. 역시 건승 !!
<lexlove_> 오늘이 마지막 근무에요
<lexlove_> 18시까지~
<jason_KR> 알쥬~
<lexlove_> 퇴근후 쫑파티합니다
<jason_KR> 부디 과음 하세요~ ㅋ
<lexlove_> 어제 일하느라 새벽 2시에 자서 많이 못마실거 같아요.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-02
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> pip 이나 pip3 로 설치된것들 다 지워도 우분투는 지장이 없죠?
<soyeomul> 스택넘침에서 찾아보니 pip3 freeze | xargs pip3 uninstall -y
<soyeomul> 맞나 몰건네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 저거 비스무리한 명령어로 다 지웠어요~
<soyeomul> 그리고 우분투 재시작했어요
<jason_KR> 처음 질문에 대한 제 답은 "네"
<soyeomul> 와 재준님 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 다행입니다
<soyeomul> 그 므다냐 클리앙터미널 bbs 같은거 우분투에서 pip3 로 설치하려니 libxml 설치하는 과정중에서 멈춰버리네요
<soyeomul> 그래서 다 그냥 지워버렸어요
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/lecture/14787255
<soyeomul> 그냥 그림의 떡~
<soyeomul> 냥냥
<soyeomul> 어소세여영웅님~
<jason_KR> 소여물님?
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 넵!
<soyeomul> 산수 계산 끄적이느라 못봤네여;;;
<soyeomul> 어뜨뜨 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-04
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으아아아 소여물 일기 어제꺼 다 적었어유 아흐다롱디리~
<soyeomul> 4월 15일 선거날 동기삼촌네 모짜리 한다네여~
<soyeomul> 모짜리하는날... 아침 7시부터 시작... 점심경 마침
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 가야해서 전 5시 30분 기상 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 먼저 꿈나라로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-05
<mokku87> 안녕하세요. 저는 우분투 설치목적으로 접속하였습니다. 제 윈도우는 7인데, 멀티부팅으로 우분투 설치 방법을 알고 싶은데 알려주실분 계실까여?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <pytell> 구글에 우분투 멀티부팅 치고 나오는 글 보시면 거기서 화면 캡쳐까지 해서 설명 잘 해놓은 블로그 많습니다 그거 보고 따라하시면 좋습니다
<mokku87> 윈도우 재설치 후 우분투 설치하라고 나오는데 파티션때문에 그렇게 해야되는거겠죠?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <pytell> 어 그건 크게 상관 없을텐데요 파티션 나누면 쓰던 윈도우 그대로 쓸수있습니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
